# We're Home From the Road!!  17 Days of Travel with Tons of Pics~COMPLETE!!



## DizNee Luver

Who's ready to hit the road??   My family is planning a July road trip from the Willamette Valley in Oregon, down the south Oregon coast to the California coast, across to Disneyland & Hollywood and then down to San Diego before heading back up the I-5 corridor to Sacramento & back into Oregon for a wedding and then home.

I am so excited for this trip as it will include a lot of new things, things from my childhood and also family favorites!!!

So who is going on this fun road trip??  Let me introduce my family!!

I am Laurie (51), lover of all things Disney.  I'm a mom of 7 (3 biological & 4 adopted) and wife of nearly 30 years!!  This is my husband Mike (52), lover of Disney, awesome hands-on dad and my best friend.





This is Tyler (27), also a huge Disney fan.  Ty stays at home to help me with the 4 younger kids.  Ty got to experience Club 33 with me in December.





The 4 kiddos:  Michayla (6), autistic, mentally delayed, g-tube fed, non verbal and my sweet baby!!!  Shyann (6), high functioning autistic, mentally delayed, making huge strides at school and our little character.  Adaleah (8), a young girl going on teenager.....lots of Diva like "tudes" but still has the innocence when it comes to Disney and Princesses.  Anthony (12), our very active ADHD kid.  Loves playing video games & Legos.  Struggles with school but getting the extra help he needs.





More info to come!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 1, Part 1 & 2:  Coos Bay, Oregon  POST #425, #435
Day 2, Part 1 & 2:  Coos Bay, Oregon  POST #448, #456, 
Day 2, Part 3, 4 & 5:  Prehistoric Gardens, Oregon  POST #457, #458, #461
Day 2, Part 6:  Trees of Mystery, Cali  POST #468
Day 2, Part 7:  Chandelier Tree, Willits, Cali  POST #471
Day 2, Part 8:  Willits, Cali  POST #478
Day 3, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 & 9:  Charles M Schulz Museum  POST #498, #500, #502, #504, #507, #508, #509, #511, #512
Day 3, Part 10 & 11:  Johnny Garlics, Santa Rosa, Cali  POST #521, #522
Day 3, Part 12, 13, 14 & 15:  San Francisco, Cali  POST #529, #530, #532, #534
Day 4, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 & 11:  Walt Disney Family Museum, Cali  POST #544, #545, #546, #547, #549, #551, #554, #556, #569, #570, #571
Day 4, Part 12, 13 & 14:  WDFM~Mary Blair, Cali  POST #572, #573, #574
Day 4, Part 15:  SmashBurger, Cali  POST #581
Day 4, Part 16:  Gilroy, Cali  POST #582
Day 4, Part 17:  Famous Dave's BBQ, Cali  POST #583
Day 5, Part 1, 2 & 3:  Monterey Bay Aquarium, Cali  POST #589. #590. #591 
Day 5, Part 4:  Monterey Bay Aquarium/Johnny Rockets, Cali  POST #592
Day 5, Part 5:  Johnny Rockets, Cali  POST #593
Day 6, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 & 11:  Disneyland, Cali  POST #600, #609, #610, #611, #612, #622, #623, #624, #631, #632, #633
Day 6, PHOTOPASS:  Disneyland, Cali  POST #634
Day 7, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16 & 17:  Disneyland, Cali  POST #646, #647, #648, #661, #662, #665, #668, #669, #670, #671, #672, #679, #680, #681, #682, #683, #684
Day 7, PHOTOPASS:  Disneyland, Cali  POST #685
Day 7, PHOTOPASS:  Disneyland, Cali  POST #686
Day 8, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 & 9:  Disneyland, Cali  POST #687, #688, #689, #719, #721, #723, #733, #734, #735
Day 8, PHOTOPASS:  Disneyland, Cali  POST #736
Day 9, Part 1 & 2:  Huntington Beach, Cali  POST #738, #740
Day 9, Part 3, 4 & 5:  Angel's Baseball, Cali  POST #743, #744, #745
Day 10, Part 1:  Universal CityWalk, Cali  POST #751
Day 10, Part 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 & 10:  Universal Studios Hollywood, Cali  POST #752, #753, #766, #767, #768, #769, #770, #771, #772
Day 10, Part 11 & 12:  Universal CityWalk, Cali  POST #779, #780
Day 10, Part 13:  Beverly Gardens Hotel, Cali  POST #781
Day 11, Part 1, 2 & 3:  LA Farmer's Market  POST #785, #786, #787
Day 11, Part 4, 5 & 6:  Walt's Barn  POST #796, #798, #800
Day 11, Part 7 & 8:  LA Live Steamer's RR Museum  POST #811, #812
Day 11, Part 9, 10 11, 12 & 13:  Travel Town Museum  POST #813, #814, #815, #816, #817
Day 11, Part 14 & 15:  Shakey's Pizza  POST #818, #819
Day 11, Part 16:  Shakey's Pizza & Super 8 Westminster  POST #820
Day 12, Part 1:  Krispy Kreme & San Juan Capistrano  POST #823
Day 12, Part 2:  San Juan Capistrano & San Diego Zoo  POST #824
Day 12, Part 3, 4, 5 & 6:  San Diego Zoo  POST #825, #826, #828, #829
Day 12, Part 7:  Dinner & Kings Inn Motel  POST #830
Day 13, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 & 9:  SeaWorld  POST #848, #849, #850, #851, #852, #853, 854, #855, #856
Day 13, Part 10:  Kings Inn/Amigo Spot POST #857
Day 13, Part 11, 12 & 13:  SeaWorld  POST #858 #859, #860
Day 14, Part 1 & 2:  Travel Day  POST #861, #862
Day 15, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 & 8:  CA State RR Museum  POST #867, #868, #869, #870, #871, #872, #873, #874
Day 16, Part 1 & 2:  Park, Swimming & Wedding  POST #889, #890
Day 17, Part 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 & 6:  Wildlife Safari, OR  POST #896, #897, #898, #905, #906, #907


----------



## Nintfamily

I am on board!  I am heading down in July as well.  I have 3 adopted kiddos with special needs as well   Looking forward to your adventure!


----------



## awdsmama

Hi there Laurie!   I live in the Willamette Valley as well!  We road tripped it in 2012 but only to Disneyland and back so I can't wait to hear about your big trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Nintfamily said:


> I am on board!  I am heading down in July as well.  I have 3 adopted kiddos with special needs as well   Looking forward to your adventure!



Welcome!!!  Hope to find out more about your plans & family!!!



awdsmama said:


> Hi there Laurie!   I live in the Willamette Valley as well!  We road tripped it in 2012 but only to Disneyland and back so I can't wait to hear about your big trip!



Welcome!!  Where are you at?  We're in Philomath, outside Corvallis but have lived in Salem (and I graduated from Cascade in Turner).


----------



## tstidm1

Subscribing to this thread. I must admit I am amazed at all you do for other people. Mother of seven is a Superpower. 

Seriously though. Maybe, we'll run into each other. Going to be on the Backstage Magic and in the Parks 7/8-11.


----------



## DizNee Luver

tstidm1 said:


> Subscribing to this thread. I must admit I am amazed at all you do for other people. Mother of seven is a Superpower.
> 
> Seriously though. Maybe, we'll run into each other. Going to be on the Backstage Magic and in the Parks 7/8-11.



Welcome!!  Thank you....Luckily the 7 were split up, so it's like parenting all over again.  Raised the first batch and then got the 2nd batch......lol

Unfortunately, we won't be in the parks that early.......


----------



## wiigirl

Following along


----------



## awdsmama

DizNee Luver said:


> Welcome!!!  Hope to find out more about your plans & family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!  Where are you at?  We're in Philomath, outside Corvallis but have lived in Salem (and I graduated from Cascade in Turner).




We're a bit east of Salem


----------



## DizNee Luver

Let's take a look at what our Road Trip looks like on paper!!

July 10~~Drive from Philomath Oregon to Coos Bay Oregon for one night.  Visit MIL and maybe some old friends.  (we used to live there)  This is also Adaleah's 9th Birthday.....so we'll have to incorporate that into our plans too!!

July 11~~Drive from Coos Bay to Willits California, going down Hwy 101, with stops at Prehistoric Gardens in Port Orford OR, Trees of Mystery in Klamath CA & the Drive Thru Tree in Leggett.

July 12~~Drive from Willits to San Francisco, with stops at the Charles M. Schulz Museum in Santa Rosa, lunch at Guy Fieri's Johnny Garlic's Restaurant in Santa Rosa and after checking in at hotel in SF.....going down to Fisherman's Wharf/Pier 39.

July 13~~Start our day at the Disney Family Museum and the Golden Gate Park/Koret Children's Quarter before driving to Gilroy for the night.  Planning on checking out Famous Dave's BBQ in Gilroy for dinner.

July 14~~ Drive from Gilroy to Anaheim down Hwy 101 and then cutting over to head east, with a stop at Monterey Bay Aquarium.

July 15-16-17~~Go to Disneyland/Disney's California Adventure.

July 18~~Finally hit a California Beach, late lunch at Mrs Knott's Chicken Dinner and then catch an Anaheim Angel's Baseball game.

July 19~~Drive from Anaheim to Hollywood, spending the day at Universal Studios.

July 20~~Drive from Hollywood to Westminster after checking out the Farmer's Market, Walt's Barn and stopping to see my brother in Torrance.

July 21~~Drive from Westminster to San Diego and spend the day at the San Diego Zoo.

July 22~~Spend the day at Sea World in San Diego.

July 23~~Drive from San Diego to Sacramento, up I-5, hopefully meeting with friends in this area for dinner.

July 24~~Drive from Sacramento to Medford OR.

July 25~~Attend an evening wedding of a family member in Ashland OR (just about 15 mins from Medford).

July 26~~Drive from Medford to our home in Philomath.

Whew.......are you tired yet??? 


I'll be giving information on each of the places we're planning on stopping at.....that way if you ever decide to do a road trip.....you'll have some ideas of things to do & see!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

wiigirl said:


> Following along



Welcome & thanks for following!!



awdsmama said:


> We're a bit east of Salem



Nice!! Close by then!!


----------



## Nintfamily

We are going to be there the 14th-19th   Flying down from by the Canadian border in Washington.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Nintfamily said:


> We are going to be there the 14th-19th   Flying down from by the Canadian border in Washington.



Ooooh, we'll overlap on our dates!!!  Might have to do a quickie meet up!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So let's look at Day 1~July 10th.  Coos Bay is on the southern Oregon coast and about 3 hours from where we live.  Mike grew up here and I lived 20 miles south of here until the age of 12.  I moved back to the area to go to the community college while I lived with my dad.....it was during this time I met Mike.

Mike's mom & 2 brother's still live in the area, so we will visit at least his mom when we stop for the night.  We moved to Coos Bay with our boys when they were in 1st-3rd-5th grade and stayed for over 10 years.  So we also have friends here.

No big plans when we get there, other than visiting with people.  It is Addy's 9th birthday....so we'll have to have a birthday celebration at dinner.  Not sure where that will be yet.....probably a pizza parlor.

Here are a couple pictures of the Coos Bay area (courtesy of Google Images)














We are staying at the Motel 6 in Coos Bay.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi.

I'll be in and out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'll be in and out.



Welcome Michele......I get it!!!


----------



## Nintfamily

DizNee Luver said:


> Ooooh, we'll overlap on our dates!!!  Might have to do a quickie meet up!!!



Fun! I know another Dis'er (azdisneylover) will be there too


----------



## Sew into Disney

Another Oregonian following 

Sounds like this is going to be a busy and fun trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Nintfamily said:


> Fun! I know another Dis'er (azdisneylover) will be there too



Yay.....I've made some life long friends from DIS meet ups!!



Sew into Disney said:


> Another Oregonian following
> 
> Sounds like this is going to be a busy and fun trip.



Welcome!!!  It will busy but hopefully not sooooo busy that we don't enjoy ourselves.  Tried to break things up....and we don't have to go from open to closing at places.  With the help of the Disability card at Disney and SeaWorld (haven't heard back from Universal to see if they offer something similar).....we will be able to be more relaxed in our touring!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Two~July 11th:

We will leave Coos Bay & head south on Hwy 101 to the Port Orford OR area and stopping at Prehistoric Gardens.

_Prehistoric Gardens, is a self-guided tour thru an ancient Oregon rainforest with 23 life sized dinosaurs.  Each dinosaur has a sign with their name and facts about them.  This has been a roadside favorite since 1955!_

Images courtesy of Google:













*Admission:  $10/adult  $8/3-12yr  Opens Daily at 9am*


We will continue south, stopping for lunch at some point & then stopping again at Trees of Mystery in Klamath CA.

_Situated in the middle of the Redwood National & State Parks, this attraction has been welcoming visitors for over 65 years.  Part of the 8/10's of a mile trail is dedicated to the myth of Paul Bunyon....in fact you are greeted by a 49 foot Paul Bunyon and a 35 foot Babe the Blue Ox in the parking lot.  There is a Sky Trail Gondola ride that takes you on a breath taking trip above the tree tops to the observation deck at the summit._

Here are a few Google Images of Trees of Mystery:













*Admission:  $15/adult  $8/7-12  Open Daily at 8am*


We will drive about 3 hours south to Leggett to see the Drive Thru Tree.

_The Chandelier Tree in Drive-Thru Tree Park is a 315-foot tall coast redwood tree in Leggett, California with a 6-foot wide by 6-foot-9-inch high hole cut through its base to allow a car to drive through. Its base measures 21 ft in diameter. Wikipedia_

Thank you Google Images for this pic!





*Admission is FREE!!*

One more small jaunt in the car to the Super 8 in Willits.

Pictures courtesy of Google Images.


----------



## Nintfamily

DizNee Luver said:


> Yay.....I've made some life long friends from DIS meet ups!!
> 
> 
> Actually we meet on another board and have been friends for more than 5 years now but haven't met yet! I am thrilled to meet up with her at last
> 
> Your trip looks like so much fun! I have always wanted to stop at Redwood.  I am looking forward to pictures!


----------



## DizNee Luver

> Actually we meet on another board and have been friends for more than 5 years now but haven't met yet! I am thrilled to meet up with her at last
> 
> Your trip looks like so much fun! I have always wanted to stop at Redwood.  I am looking forward to pictures!



That's awesome!!!  It's so much fun to meet in person after talking for so long.


----------



## DnA2010

Totally here!

Would love to do a Cali roadtrip some day! If it ever happens, I think a lot of it is planned right here!

Love all the detail you are putting into each day!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Totally here!
> 
> Would love to do a Cali roadtrip some day! If it ever happens, I think a lot of it is planned right here!
> 
> Love all the detail you are putting into each day!



 Hi Allyson!!

I love road trips and the kids travel really well in the car.....this will be a pretty long trip for us but hopefully taking things at a slower pace will help everyone survive!!

Thank you....I figure if I'm gonna share our adventure, it helps to let people know what I'm talking about and where it is.  Maybe someone else will decide to check out some of these places too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3~July 12th:

Drive from Willits to Santa Rosa (about an hour and a half drive) and check out the Charles Schulz Museum.

_The museum is a tribute to the late Charles Schulz and his beloved Peanuts Characters.  Across from the museum is an ice skating rink, cafe & gift shop._

Here's a few pics from Google.













*Admission:  $10/adult   $5/4-18  Open 11-5 weekdays/10-5 weekends (summer)*

After the museum, we will stay in Santa Rosa to have lunch at Johnny Garlic's.....which is Guy Fieri's restaurant.  (Guy is from the Food Network and is my favorite).

Google Images of the restaurant:









Continuing south for about an hour & a quarter to San Francisco.  We will be staying at the Travelodge at the Presidio.  Affordable rates for SF and the parking is FREE....which if you've ever priced a SF trip....you would know that is a very good deal!!!

Pics courtesy of Google Images:













Once we're checked in, we'll figure out how to get down to Fisherman's Wharf and Pier 39 for the rest of the day.

More Google Images pics:


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  What a trip this is going to be!  Well, before I comment on that, first let me start by saying that I was surprised to see that you had already begun another Pre-TR when you haven't even finished your WDW TR over in the WDW TR forums (ahem!).  

I was thinking, "That Laurie!  She just can't stay away from the Disneyland TR forum!"

Anyway, back to your massive road trip.  I love almost everything you have planned, and these are things I would want to do as well, if I were going on a road trip.  San Francisco, dinosaurs, the Guy Fieri restaurant, the Charles Schulz Museum (I have wanted to go there for years), the Disney museum, San Diego, Sea World, the Zoo, Universal, Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner, Walt's barn, the beach...and, of course, Disneyland Resort! 

I'm sure I skipped over something.  I am exhausted just reading that itinerary, and yet it sounds like so much fun.

Let me know if you would like me to donate any of my Farmers Market pictures (I'm assuming the Farmers Market you're talking about visting on the Walt's barn day is the one that's near me, next door to The Grove...or are you talking about the Hollywood Farmers Market?) for your info post about that day's activities, so you don't have to to pull from Google Images.  If you need something with the FM sign, or the historical clock tower, or one of the longtime mom & pop restaurants, let me know.  I've got plenty.  I can either email them or PM them, or just link you to the albums so you can pick whatever you want (although you'd have to sift through many pages and that would take time).

Anyway, I think this may be my favorite trip of yours so far -- along with the WDW trip -- because you are touching on so many different types of activities and locations.  You're covering a lot of ground!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Wow!  What a trip this is going to be!  Well, before I comment on that, first let me start by saying that I was surprised to see that you had already begun another Pre-TR when you haven't even finished your WDW TR over in the WDW TR forums (ahem!).
> 
> I was thinking, "That Laurie!  She just can't stay away from the Disneyland TR forum!"
> 
> Anyway, back to your massive road trip.  I love almost everything you have planned, and these are things I would want to do as well, if I were going on a road trip.  San Francisco, dinosaurs, the Guy Fieri restaurant, the Charles Schulz Museum (I have wanted to go there for years), the Disney museum, San Diego, Sea World, the Zoo, Universal, Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner, Walt's barn, the beach...and, of course, Disneyland Resort!
> 
> I'm sure I skipped over something.  I am exhausted just reading that itinerary, and yet it sounds like so much fun.
> 
> Let me know if you would like me to donate any of my Farmers Market pictures (I'm assuming the Farmers Market you're talking about visting on the Walt's barn day is the one that's near me, next door to The Grove...or are you talking about the Hollywood Farmers Market?) for your info post about that day's activities, so you don't have to to pull from Google Images.  If you need something with the FM sign, or the historical clock tower, or one of the longtime mom & pop restaurants, let me know.  I've got plenty.  I can either email them or PM them, or just link you to the albums so you can pick whatever you want (although you'd have to sift through many pages and that would take time).
> 
> Anyway, I think this may be my favorite trip of yours so far -- along with the WDW trip -- because you are touching on so many different types of activities and locations.  You're covering a lot of ground!



I went back and started back on the WDW trip......my laptop is over heating....and uploading pics to photobucket has to be done in shifts....these little pics off google images don't seem to "tax" my laptop as much as the data filled pics off Mike's camera.

And you're right......I just love the Disneyland side of things..... 

The Farmer's Market is the one by the Grove......we were thinking of doing breakfast at Dupar's....any thoughts??  I'd love about 3 pics to use for my daily schedule!!

We're pretty excited with this trip and hopefully everything works out.  We're giving up our slot at Camp Attitude this summer to allow a new family to try it.....so we best make this trip happen....otherwise I'm gonna have some very upset kids.


----------



## kelmac284

Yay another trip report.  I LOVE your reports as they are always so detailed and it is so fun to go along with you.  It is almost like going as well LOL.  Plus it is so exciting to see all the stuff you post along the way and then of course the actual report once you get back!

We are actually NOT going to Disney this year if you can believe it and no real plans other than a VERY short 1 day trip in March till the ladies trip for us and prob not till summer of 15 for the kids.  So weird to think about but we have other things on the agenda.

I have really gotten into road trips lately as well and we had THE best time on our trip back East last year.  We have also decided that pretty much from now on if we drive to Disney we are going to make extra stops.  There are SO many things I still want to see.  

That first part of your trip we did a lot of that stuff on our trip in 2011.  I think I told you I used to live in Seattle and then Vancouver WA for 3 years and just loved it up there and we have been back about 3 times since I left.  The last was that trip where we drove up 5 and hit Crater Lake, Bend, Timberline Lodge etc.  We stopped heading north at Seattle and then headed across on the Bremerton Ferry and hit Forks and then headed ALL the way down the coast.  We had several stays on the way but on our last in OR was in coos bay and then we hit Klammath and the big trees the next day.  That was my 2nd trip and it was super fun.  We loved the sky ride and of course the trees.  I think you guys will love it.  

The other stops you are making sound fun and I never even heard of the Shulz museum but that sounds cool and something I will have to tell mom about as we are always looking for fun stuff close to home.

We of course live real close to the Bay and love SF.  In fact mom and I took the girls their last Feb for their week break and heading over by the Pressidio is tons of fun.  The palace of fine arts is over there and you can walk around and take pics.  The museum is awesome and you will love it and if you wander around there is offices of Lucas with a statue of yoda.  You can drive from your hotel and park in the garages by the Pier 39 and if you have dinner can get validated.  They have a cool aquarium and there are seals you can see on the piers.  There is alcatraz and harbor cruises, the wax museum and a rainforest cafe.  Tons of fun stuff.  Also in Golden Gate Park is a really beautiful greenhouse and a japanese tea garden as well as an amazing museum.  Tons to see and do.  You will have fun!

We are actually "chaperoning" the girls for a student govt field trip in March and driving down and staying in Ontario and we only get 1 day at 1 park so that will be our 1 trip for 2014.  Kind of sad but since we are missing the diva trip I am glad we are getting a little time since it will be a long time before we get back.

Of course we are planning on our DW trip in Nov but until it gets here I never say never cause I know you know anything can happen LOL.  And for summer we are supposedly going to my parents condo in Puerto Vallarta.  But again I am not counting on anything till it happens LOL.

But anyway when we go down in March while the kids are in the conference mom and I are going to the science museum where the space shuttle is.  I am really anxious to check that out and still want to go the grove/farmer's market the hollywood hills cemetery and the griffith observatory among others.  Don't think we will make it on this trip as we are limited on time but things to think about for future trips.

Anyway your trip sounds amazing and I can't wait to see more!!

Oh and of course hope to be able to meet up with you on your Sac day too


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yay another trip report.  I LOVE your reports as they are always so detailed and it is so fun to go along with you.  It is almost like going as well LOL.  Plus it is so exciting to see all the stuff you post along the way and then of course the actual report once you get back!
> 
> We are actually NOT going to Disney this year if you can believe it and no real plans other than a VERY short 1 day trip in March till the ladies trip for us and prob not till summer of 15 for the kids.  So weird to think about but we have other things on the agenda.
> 
> I have really gotten into road trips lately as well and we had THE best time on our trip back East last year.  We have also decided that pretty much from now on if we drive to Disney we are going to make extra stops.  There are SO many things I still want to see.
> 
> That first part of your trip we did a lot of that stuff on our trip in 2011.  I think I told you I used to live in Seattle and then Vancouver WA for 3 years and just loved it up there and we have been back about 3 times since I left.  The last was that trip where we drove up 5 and hit Crater Lake, Bend, Timberline Lodge etc.  We stopped heading north at Seattle and then headed across on the Bremerton Ferry and hit Forks and then headed ALL the way down the coast.  We had several stays on the way but on our last in OR was in coos bay and then we hit Klammath and the big trees the next day.  That was my 2nd trip and it was super fun.  We loved the sky ride and of course the trees.  I think you guys will love it.
> 
> The other stops you are making sound fun and I never even heard of the Shulz museum but that sounds cool and something I will have to tell mom about as we are always looking for fun stuff close to home.
> 
> We of course live real close to the Bay and love SF.  In fact mom and I took the girls their last Feb for their week break and heading over by the Pressidio is tons of fun.  The palace of fine arts is over there and you can walk around and take pics.  The museum is awesome and you will love it and if you wander around there is offices of Lucas with a statue of yoda.  You can drive from your hotel and park in the garages by the Pier 39 and if you have dinner can get validated.  They have a cool aquarium and there are seals you can see on the piers.  There is alcatraz and harbor cruises, the wax museum and a rainforest cafe.  Tons of fun stuff.  Also in Golden Gate Park is a really beautiful greenhouse and a japanese tea garden as well as an amazing museum.  Tons to see and do.  You will have fun!
> 
> We are actually "chaperoning" the girls for a student govt field trip in March and driving down and staying in Ontario and we only get 1 day at 1 park so that will be our 1 trip for 2014.  Kind of sad but since we are missing the diva trip I am glad we are getting a little time since it will be a long time before we get back.
> 
> Of course we are planning on our DW trip in Nov but until it gets here I never say never cause I know you know anything can happen LOL.  And for summer we are supposedly going to my parents condo in Puerto Vallarta.  But again I am not counting on anything till it happens LOL.
> 
> But anyway when we go down in March while the kids are in the conference mom and I are going to the science museum where the space shuttle is.  I am really anxious to check that out and still want to go the grove/farmer's market the hollywood hills cemetery and the griffith observatory among others.  Don't think we will make it on this trip as we are limited on time but things to think about for future trips.
> 
> Anyway your trip sounds amazing and I can't wait to see more!!
> 
> Oh and of course hope to be able to meet up with you on your Sac day too



I love road trips....it's fun to make stops and check out things.  We've done Prehistoric Gardens and the Trees of Mystery before.....but the kids were tiny and don't remember.  The Charles Schulz Museum will be a new thing.  We've been to SF and the Pier area back in 2005 but we've never made it to the Disney Family Museum.....so I'm very excited about that.  Hoping some of you ladies in the area might join us for that.  Our plan after the museum was to go over to the Koret Children's Playground so the kids can blow off some steam before getting in the car and continuing south.


----------



## kelmac284

I doubt we will make the museum only because we have been twice and it is kind of one of those things that once you've seen it twice it is overkill BUT I do love it and you will have fun seeing everything.  I'm hoping we will be able to catch up with you on the Sac day for sure though.  Have no idea what my schedule is for then but luckily we are taking our Mexico trip in June so no other trips planned so we should be around.

Just read some on your DW and finished reading your Club 33 report.  FUN!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I doubt we will make the museum only because we have been twice and it is kind of one of those things that once you've seen it twice it is overkill BUT I do love it and you will have fun seeing everything.  I'm hoping we will be able to catch up with you on the Sac day for sure though.  Have no idea what my schedule is for then but luckily we are taking our Mexico trip in June so no other trips planned so we should be around.
> 
> Just read some on your DW and finished reading your Club 33 report.  FUN!!




Ok, that's fine.......we're hoping to meet up for dinner in Sacramento.....we'll plan more when it gets closer!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I went back and started back on the WDW trip......my laptop is over heating....and uploading pics to photobucket has to be done in shifts....these little pics off google images don't seem to "tax" my laptop as much as the data filled pics off Mike's camera.
> 
> And you're right......I just love the Disneyland side of things.....
> 
> The Farmer's Market is the one by the Grove......we were thinking of doing breakfast at Dupar's....any thoughts??  I'd love about 3 pics to use for my daily schedule!!
> 
> We're pretty excited with this trip and hopefully everything works out.  We're giving up our slot at Camp Attitude this summer to allow a new family to try it.....so we best make this trip happen....otherwise I'm gonna have some very upset kids.



I know what you mean about the data-filled pictures.  Those types of pictures -- especially when they are very large in size -- are the kinds of pictures that jam up my browser when it is trying to load a page (in any thread).  The file sizes for those photos are too large, so if there is a page with a lot of those giant data-filled photos on it my PC will lock up.  

I can imagine that the file sizes of the photos are really taxing your laptop quite a bit, and also using up a lot of storage space in your Photobucket account, as well as taking a long time to load!

I was looking at the last few pages of your WDW report.  I am continually fascinated by the things that WDW has that we don't have at DLR...even down to the doughnuts!  I saw that the character meal in AK had Krispy Kreme doughnuts.  Not only do we not have Krispy Kreme doughnuts at any of the character meals at DLR, as you know, but we don't even have the cute mini-doughnuts that used to be at Goofy's Kitchen many years ago.  Mini-muffins, yes, but no mini-doughnuts.  They removed all of the doughnuts from the character meals at DLR!

I am really glad you decided to go to AK, as I know that at first you were considering skipping it and just doing DHS for the full day.  I love the look of AK, and the safari is definitely something I would be interested in!

Now back to this upcoming road trip/odyssey you are going to embark on this summer...

One thing I like about your road trip agenda is that it's well-rounded, with a lot of different activities.  And even if you removed half of the planned outings from the list, you'd still have a full trip!  Just driving down the 101 and seeing the coastline (I know you'll be cruising through Monterey to go to the aquarium, but I'm not sure if you'll pass by Carmel, Big Sur and the other places along that route) would be "THE" main trip for a lot of people.

Another thing I like about this agenda you have put together is that you are still incorporating DLR into it, but it is not the main focus of the trip.  You have said in the past that Disney is getting close to pricing you out of being able to visit (and we know the ticket prices will go up again by the end of May or beginning of June), and that you are starting to look into other activities to replace Disney trips.

On this upcoming trip you will still have a bit of DLR in there, so the kids won't miss out on that experience completely, but you are also exposing them to a lot of other things -- some brand new things and some things they have done but don't remember.  This will be a great way to gauge if anything else really 'clicks' for them, and if there are any other viable options to take the place of DLR trips in the future (if the prices get crazy enough to keep you away).

I know the Camp Attitude trips were very important (and have provided priceless memories and joy) to your family, so I can see where you have to find something really exciting to fill that slot this year!



If Dupar's has not changed its menu too much in recent years, it should be fine for breakfast!  I haven't eaten there in a long time, and the last time I did I was there for a solo lunch, but I don't recall too much having changed at that point.  Since then there have been more efforts to 'modernize' Dupar's and the other longtime establishments in the historical part of the Farmers Market to try to keep up with The Grove, but hopefully the same basic coffee shop/diner food is intact.  Dupar's has hung in there a long, long time so they must be doing something right!

I used to eat a late breakfast/early lunch at Dupar's with my grandmother every Saturday when I was a child.  I have fond memories of their food.  They are largely "known" for their bakery items, especially their pies.  In fact, not only does Dupar's serve slices of pie inside the restaurant, but they also have a separate bakery/counter service place outside of the restaurant, in Farmers Market, for anyone who wants to take a whole pie home, or other baked goods.

If you guys opt to go with something counter service-ish instead of table service, I will mention that there is a place called Charlie's inside the Market that supposedly has good burgers.  (It's in the same food court area where the Gumbo Pot can be found.)  Charlie's is another place that was there way back when I was a kid and it looks like an unremarkable sort of establishment.  I used to eat hot dogs there as a teenager, but never burgers.  On a Travel Channel show called _Burger Land_ last year, one of the places mentioned in the Los Angeles episode as being a great place for a burger was Charlie's (to my surprise)!  Who knew?

Magee's is well-known for its corned beef and has been at Farmers Market forever.  In fact, there is a photo on display there that was signed by all 4 of the Beatles on a day when they visited Magee's.

Patsy D'Amore's is another longtime establishment, with B&W pictures of Frank Sinatra and other entertainers who were customers near the counter.

Bryan's Pit BBQ has been at the Market forever.

Also, I would suggest a stop at Littlejohn's English Toffee -- another place that has been there forever and ever.  Not only do they whip up a good batch o' toffee but they have other freshly made delicious treats like peanut brittle, etc.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry, thank you for the info on the Farmer's Market.  I had read the Dupar's had been there from almost the beginning and was a good place to eat.

We won't have a ton of time at the FM since we want to be up at Walt's Barn.  Walt's Barn is only open from 11 to 3.  But I'm hoping to see a lot of the more historical places.  We're also hoping to get over to the Grove just to pick up some Sprinkle's Cupcakes......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4-July 13th:

We will wake up in San Francisco and start our day at the Disney Family Museum.

_The Disney Family Museum is a museum that celebrates Walt Disney's life & legacy.  It has permanent exhibitions as well as special temporary ones._









"Magic, Color & Flair" will be the special exhibition while we are visiting.  This is a Mary Blair exhibit.  Very excited about that.  Mary Blair was asked to design the It's a Small World exhibition for New York's World's Fair (1964-65).  She is known for her stylized illustrations and use of colors, watercolors and graphic designs.





*Admission:  $20/adult   $12/6-17*

After the museum, we'll take the kids over to Golden Gate Park to the Koret Children's Quarter to let the kids run around and blow off steam before getting back in the car.

_A blend of old & new features at this playground.  A cement slide, towering rope climbing feature, play structure with climbing, hanging & slides as well as a carousel and nice grassy area to take it all in._













*Admission:  FREE for the park  Carousel:  $2/adult   $1/6-12*

After plenty of play time, we'll head south to Gilroy (garlic capital of the world) for the night.  Well stay at the Super 8.













We also are planning dinner at Famous Dave's BBQ!









All of these pictures came courtesy of Google Images!


----------



## DnA2010

After reading on here I actually did a little pricing and who knows, depending on DH's return to work (he is finishing up a course) I have thrown into the back of my head a roadtrip down to DL as well...late August though maybe.

I've heard so many things about the Oregon coast, and that, and I got thinking, gas is so much cheaper down there, and if we drove, that takes out the cost of a shuttle from LAX (not that we have a trip planned, but if we did we would have to think about the cost of gas to Vancouver or Bellingham, prob at least 1 night hotel, and the cost of shuttle service to/from airport in Cali)


Anyways!
You are going to love the WDFM- I know I've mentioned it before, but we had a wonderful time, and that was also with two "non" Disney kids who totally loved it! It has a super cute theatre which we watched Sleeping Beauty in.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> After reading on here I actually did a little pricing and who knows, depending on DH's return to work (he is finishing up a course) I have thrown into the back of my head a roadtrip down to DL as well...late August though maybe.
> 
> I've heard so many things about the Oregon coast, and that, and I got thinking, gas is so much cheaper down there, and if we drove, that takes out the cost of a shuttle from LAX (not that we have a trip planned, but if we did we would have to think about the cost of gas to Vancouver or Bellingham, prob at least 1 night hotel, and the cost of shuttle service to/from airport in Cali)
> 
> 
> Anyways!
> You are going to love the WDFM- I know I've mentioned it before, but we had a wonderful time, and that was also with two "non" Disney kids who totally loved it! It has a super cute theatre which we watched Sleeping Beauty in.



I'd like to hope the gas prices continue to stay down and not escalate upwards this summer.....but who knows.  At this point I'm basing mileage our SUV gets and the miles we'll be traveling at going on a $4.00/gallon price.  Right now that is high but by this summer.....it could be right on.  Hope it doesn't get that high again.....but gas prices just teeters on getting along with the foreign countries that supply it to us.

Very excited about the museum......adding the Mary Blair exhibit just puts icing on an already super sweet cake!!


----------



## Sew into Disney

DizNee Luver said:


> I'd like to hope the gas prices continue to stay down and not escalate upwards this summer.....but who knows.  At this point I'm basing mileage our SUV gets and the miles we'll be traveling at going on a $4.00/gallon price.  Right now that is high but by this summer.....it could be right on.  Hope it doesn't get that high again.....but gas prices just teeters on getting along with the foreign countries that supply it to us.
> 
> Very excited about the museum......adding the Mary Blair exhibit just puts icing on an already super sweet cake!!



I always use $4 a gallon as my base price when driving down. In 2012 on our summer trip I paid just over $4 at one station but it was balanced out by the $3.25 I paid at another. You just never know what summer gas prices will be like. 

Love the park you will get to play at. Those concrete slides and the playground look like a ton of fun. 

Someday I will have to make the stop at the museum with the kids. We are always in such a hurry to get to Disneyland we drive straight down.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sew into Disney said:


> I always use $4 a gallon as my base price when driving down. In 2012 on our summer trip I paid just over $4 at one station but it was balanced out by the $3.25 I paid at another. You just never know what summer gas prices will be like.
> 
> Love the park you will get to play at. Those concrete slides and the playground look like a ton of fun.
> 
> Someday I will have to make the stop at the museum with the kids. We are always in such a hurry to get to Disneyland we drive straight down.



We usually go straight down too....but I really wanted to do the Disney Family Museum...so I decided a road trip would be the way to go and not make Disneyland be the primary focus.


----------



## sophies*mom

Following along! I enjoy reading your trip reports!

I grew up near Monterey, the aquarium will be a great place to stop! And I've eaten at the Famous Daves in Gilroy many times, very yummy!!

You definitely have a lot planned out! Sounds like an exciting trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

sophies*mom said:


> Following along! I enjoy reading your trip reports!
> 
> I grew up near Monterey, the aquarium will be a great place to stop! And I've eaten at the Famous Daves in Gilroy many times, very yummy!!
> 
> You definitely have a lot planned out! Sounds like an exciting trip.



Welcome & Thank You!!!

We've heard great things about the aquarium....unfortunately, I don't think we will have tons of time to really go through it like we'd want to.  But still happy we get to check it out.

Nice to hear that the BBQ is yummy!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Five--July 14:

We will drive from Gilroy to the Monterey Bay Aquarium, about a one hour drive.

Thank You Google Images!













*Admission:  $35/adult   $32/13-17   $22/3-12   Open at 9:30am*

We will need to leave the aquarium by 1pm as we will have a 6 hour+ drive down Hwy 101 and then over to Anaheim.  We've never driven down this part of the coast and are looking forward to checking it out.

We will be staying at the Motel 6 Maingate for the next 5 nights!!

Pictures courtesy of Google Images.


----------



## PHXscuba

Hey Laurie!

Oddly enough, we might end up doing a portion of your road trip, in reverse! My brother's family is moving to the San Francisco area (after living overseas for awhile) and I dearly want to see my new niece sometime this spring or summer. We might end up doing the LA to San Francisco piece like you and seeing some of the same things like the Disney museum and the Monterey Aquarium. We'll just have to wait and see how the dates fall for the summer.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Hey Laurie!
> 
> Oddly enough, we might end up doing a portion of your road trip, in reverse! My brother's family is moving to the San Francisco area (after living overseas for awhile) and I dearly want to see my new niece sometime this spring or summer. We might end up doing the LA to San Francisco piece like you and seeing some of the same things like the Disney museum and the Monterey Aquarium. We'll just have to wait and see how the dates fall for the summer.
> 
> PHXscuba



Fun!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Six-Seven-Eight, July 15, 16, 17th:

 Disneyland & Disney's California Adventure!!!! 

We haven't decided on meals yet....but Cafe Orleans, Goofy's Kitchen & Surf's Up with Mickey are a couple of our favorites.

I know that World of Color & Fireworks will be on our "To Do" list.

Here are a few of our Disneyland pictures over the last 9 years.


----------



## DnA2010

So many great pictures, so many great memories!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> So many great pictures, so many great memories!



Thanks!!  It was fun going back to 2005 and seeing how small Anthony was.....lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

I forgot to post on our Disneyland days that we will be purchasing the City Pass that will give us a 3 day park hopper, one day Universal Studios and one day at San Diego's Sea World.  We also can add on the San Diego Zoo.  

*City Pass with Zoo Add-On:  $364/adult   $310/3-9*

By getting the City Pass we're saving $812.....so if you ever decide to do more than a Disneyland trip.....you could save some serious money by combining all those tickets!!



Ok, Day 9--July 18th:

We will head out to a beach.....are you ready for this......I've never set foot on a California beach!!   Shocking I know.....with all our trips down there, we've just never done it!





I am taking suggestions on which one to check out.  We want to stay kinda close to the Buena Vista area.  It can be up to an hours drive if there's something we really should go do.


We will plan on doing a mid-afternoon lunch at Mrs. Knott's Chicken Dinner Restaurant.  Love the food here.....not a huge fan of the park....... 













We will end our day by going to an Angel's baseball game!!!  In 2005, we went to a Dodger's game & I loved it.  













This will be our last night at the Motel 6 Maingate.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10-July 19th will start with us checking out from the Motel 6 Maingate and then driving to Universal Studios Hollywood.  This will be our first time at USH and I'm a little concerned that there won't be a lot for the twins to do.  









*Admission is included in our City Pass*

We will end our day checking out the City Walk and having dinner.....Hard Rock Cafe maybe??





We will end up checking in late (or possibly really early before we go to Universal) at the Beverly Gardens Hotel.  I tell you finding hotels in the Hollywood area is not easy.  Most are super expensive and parking is underground and very low ceiling or tight spots or both.  We found this place on Trip Advisor and it came highly recommended.  They have a surface parking lot and places for oversized vehicles.  (we may end up with a luggage carrier on top of our SUV) and the prices were affordable for this area.













Thanks Google Images!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Hi!!

I'm in and will be home from my graduation trip by the time your trip comes. Here's some info on USH:
http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/


----------



## Sew into Disney

You have never stepped foot on a California beach?  hee hee

I grew up in Ca. and visited Newport Beach often. My step mom rented a house down on the boardwalk a few times. 
When we make our trips down we still visit Newport and we also go to Huntington Beach. Parking is tight at Newport and you will want change to feed the meters. Huntington has parking but I believe it is pay by the hour or by the day. A Google search on both should get you going.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I'm in and will be home from my graduation trip by the time your trip comes. Here's some info on USH:
> http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/



Welcome Kaitlin!!!



Sew into Disney said:


> You have never stepped foot on a California beach?  hee hee
> 
> I grew up in Ca. and visited Newport Beach often. My step mom rented a house down on the boardwalk a few times.
> When we make our trips down we still visit Newport and we also go to Huntington Beach. Parking is tight at Newport and you will want change to feed the meters. Huntington has parking but I believe it is pay by the hour or by the day. A Google search on both should get you going.



I know.....it really is strange that I've never gone to the beach in Cali!

Thank you for the info on Newport & Huntington.....I'll do some research before we go!!!


----------



## Sherry E

One of our DIS'ers, *pixarmom* (who I first encountered on the DIS because we are both Catalina Island fans), put together an informative (and short -- only a few pages) thread about Newport Beach.  Great pictures too.  Here is the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2895078


A lot of people like Newport Beach.  I know that *KCmike* and his wife really love it.  DIS'er Taylor (a.k.a. *tayalltheway*) did not like it too much when he visited there the first time.  I think he went back again and enjoyed it more.

I was actually thinking that you should work your "beach day" into your San Diego time, and visit the gorgeous beach there.  I can't recall whose TR it was offhand, but someone took a family trip to San Diego and visited Coronado -- they got some great photos.  (I think *KCmike* may have gone there too, but his TR is not the one I am thinking of.)  It's a lovely beach.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> One of our DIS'ers, *pixarmom* (who I first encountered on the DIS because we are both Catalina Island fans), put together an informative (and short -- only a few pages) thread about Newport Beach.  Great pictures too.  Here is the link:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2895078
> 
> 
> A lot of people like Newport Beach.  I know that *KCmike* and his wife really love it.  DIS'er Taylor (a.k.a. *tayalltheway*) did not like it too much when he visited there the first time.  I think he went back again and enjoyed it more.
> 
> I was actually thinking that you should work your "beach day" into your San Diego time, and visit the gorgeous beach there.  I can't recall whose TR it was offhand, but someone took a family trip to San Diego and visited Coronado -- they got some great photos.  (I think *KCmike* may have gone there too, but his TR is not the one I am thinking of.)  It's a lovely beach.



Thanks for the link....I'll go check that out!!!  I wanted to add a beach day in San Diego but we have a wedding to get back up to Oregon for and it just didn't work out if we wanted to get up to Walt's Barn.  That is only one Sunday a month....so that is what we are doing the day we could have added to San Diego.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11--July 20th

We will wake up at the Beverly Gardens Hotel and head towards the Original Farmer's Market.









We plan on eating breakfast at Dupar's, which is a diner style restaurant that opened in 1938 at the Farmer's Market.













We'll look around the market and might even wander over to The Grove to seek out Sprinkle's Cupcakes!!













Our next stop will be Walt's Barn at Griffith Park.  

_Walt's Barn is a museum that is filled with Walt Disney's trains of all scales, personal items & tools of Walts and the actual miniature barn he used as a workshop at his home._













*Admission is Free!!  Open the 3rd Sunday of each month from 11-3.*

After the barn, we'll head towards Torrance to meet up with my older brother & his wife for dinner.  We will settle for the night in Westminster at the Super 8.














......again, all pictures are from Google Images. (except the one of my brother & sister-in-law......and the Sprinkles Logo pic is from SherryE)


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

This is good so far!! Here's my WDW PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50576383

This is good so far!! Here's my WDW PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50576383

I'll be home when you guys leave


----------



## Sherry E

*Laurie -*

That pie counter you showed in one of the Du-Pars photos above is the separate location in the Market that is outside of the restaurant, though it's nearby.

Picture that Sprinkles line packed with people who were spilling out into the walkway, and that's what it looked like just before Christmas!

Speaking of Farmers Market... Did you ever see any of the episodes of _I Love Lucy_, when the gang goes to Hollywood?  There was an episode in which Lucy and Ethel take a tour to see the stars' homes, and Lucy decides to climb a wall at Richard Widmark's house to get a grapefruit from his tree.  At one point she mentions that she wants him to sign the grapefruit to go with her orange that was signed by Robert Taylor...at the _Farmers Market_!

Farmers Market used to be a real hangout for celebrities in the old days.  Because CBS has a location across a parking lot from the Market, a lot of stars from CBS shows used to head to the Market for lunch in the old days, until most of the CBS shows moved to Studio City for taping.  There are still quite a few celebrities who go to the Market, though not necessarily from CBS shows, and even more go to The Grove.  I am always seeing that celebrities were spotted at The Grove on TMZ, but I never seem to be lucky enough to see anyone really noteworthy there.  (I'm still hoping that, one of these days, Bradley Cooper will have a strong urge to head to The Grove and go shopping on a day when I just happen to be there!)  

I recall watching a red carpet arrival show last year and Naomi Watts and her husband were telling the interviewer that they had been at the Farmers Market earlier in the day, having breakfast.  So you never know -- keep your eyes open in the brief time you're there.  You may see someone!


----------



## luulu1999

How exciting!!! We will be doing a road trip(sort of) from Missouri in July we will be in Disneyland 13-21 doing five days in the park one beach day and one LA/Hollywood day!! I am glad you mentioned that about Walt's Barn I was planning on the 19th to be our day for LA/Hollywood but we might change it to that Sunday so we can see that!!  Our road trip won't be near as fun as yours because we have a grouch DBF that doesn't like to stop and look at stuff along the way


----------



## kelmac284

Sherry we are headed down in March for a Student Govt Trip for the girls.  The conference is in Ontario but mom and I basically are dropping them off and we have 2 days free.  We are planning to go the Science Museum where the space shuttle is, sorry I forgot the name but I can look it up if you aren't familiar, and I was wondering if AFTER we wanted to head to the farmers market/grove is it A) open on weekdays?  We would be going on a Friday and B) is it close enough to make it not super out of the way?

I know we have talked millions of times of meeting up but maybe this could finally be it if you are available.  We would be going to the museum first but if we get done early I thought we would head to the grove in the afternoon.  It would be March 28th.  

Sorry Laurie to interrupt your thread.  Loving all the explanations and the trip sounds SO fun.  Looking forward to the next installment and of course the actually TR!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> This is good so far!! Here's my WDW PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50576383
> 
> This is good so far!! Here's my WDW PTR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50576383
> 
> I'll be home when you guys leave



I'll try to get back over to your PTR......I've just had a lot on my mind losing my best friend of 35 years.



Sherry E said:


> *Laurie -*
> 
> That pie counter you showed in one of the Du-Pars photos above is the separate location in the Market that is outside of the restaurant, though it's nearby.
> 
> Picture that Sprinkles line packed with people who were spilling out into the walkway, and that's what it looked like just before Christmas!
> 
> Speaking of Farmers Market... Did you ever see any of the episodes of _I Love Lucy_, when the gang goes to Hollywood?  There was an episode in which Lucy and Ethel take a tour to see the stars' homes, and Lucy decides to climb a wall at Richard Widmark's house to get a grapefruit from his tree.  At one point she mentions that she wants him to sign the grapefruit to go with her orange that was signed by Robert Taylor...at the _Farmers Market_!
> 
> Farmers Market used to be a real hangout for celebrities in the old days.  Because CBS has a location across a parking lot from the Market, a lot of stars from CBS shows used to head to the Market for lunch in the old days, until most of the CBS shows moved to Studio City for taping.  There are still quite a few celebrities who go to the Market, though not necessarily from CBS shows, and even more go to The Grove.  I am always seeing that celebrities were spotted at The Grove on TMZ, but I never seem to be lucky enough to see anyone really noteworthy there.  (I'm still hoping that, one of these days, Bradley Cooper will have a strong urge to head to The Grove and go shopping on a day when I just happen to be there!)
> 
> I recall watching a red carpet arrival show last year and Naomi Watts and her husband were telling the interviewer that they had been at the Farmers Market earlier in the day, having breakfast.  So you never know -- keep your eyes open in the brief time you're there.  You may see someone!



My problem with celebrities......I don't tend to notice them until someone else says something....and then it's too late to get a decent pic (or even see them).  We lucked out on the Gwen Stefani one because I overheard someone and she was on a ride.

Hopefully we can get into Sprinkles without a lengthy line......otherwise we might just skip it.



luulu1999 said:


> How exciting!!! We will be doing a road trip(sort of) from Missouri in July we will be in Disneyland 13-21 doing five days in the park one beach day and one LA/Hollywood day!! I am glad you mentioned that about Walt's Barn I was planning on the 19th to be our day for LA/Hollywood but we might change it to that Sunday so we can see that!!  Our road trip won't be near as fun as yours because we have a grouch DBF that doesn't like to stop and look at stuff along the way



Keep me updated if you end up planning on Walt's Barn.....maybe we can have a DIS meet up......away from Disneyland!!! 



kelmac284 said:


> Sherry we are headed down in March for a Student Govt Trip for the girls.  The conference is in Ontario but mom and I basically are dropping them off and we have 2 days free.  We are planning to go the Science Museum where the space shuttle is, sorry I forgot the name but I can look it up if you aren't familiar, and I was wondering if AFTER we wanted to head to the farmers market/grove is it A) open on weekdays?  We would be going on a Friday and B) is it close enough to make it not super out of the way?
> 
> I know we have talked millions of times of meeting up but maybe this could finally be it if you are available.  We would be going to the museum first but if we get done early I thought we would head to the grove in the afternoon.  It would be March 28th.
> 
> Sorry Laurie to interrupt your thread.  Loving all the explanations and the trip sounds SO fun.  Looking forward to the next installment and of course the actually TR!!



No problem Kelly!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12--July 21:

We will get up early and drive about an hour & a half to San Diego.  We will see about an early check-in but chances are we'll have a full car as we stop at the San Diego Zoo for the day.  We're hoping our friends Michelle & her daughter Zoe will be able to join us for the day here.













*Admission will be included on our City Pass as an add-on!!*
We will be staying two nights at Kings Inn.  It seems to be a non-chain motel but really good ratings on Trip Advisor.  Hope we like it (the prices were decent for San Diego).













Google Images in use on this page!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> I'll try to get back over to your PTR......I've just had a lot on my mind losing my best friend of 35 years.



Oh I'm sorry  I managed to see Ross Lynch and his band in London while at the Disney Store in London. I did get to meet a couple people from his band. But I didn't get to meet Ross


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Oh I'm sorry  I managed to see Ross Lynch and his band in London while at the Disney Store in London. I did get to meet a couple people from his band. But I didn't get to meet Ross



Bummer that you didn't get to meet Ross!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13--July 22:

This will be our Sea World day in San Diego!!  I'm super excited for today!!













So seeing the shows is something I can't wait to see....but then I find out they also have rides!









So we'll get an assortment of things to do!!

I wrote to Sea World about Michayla and it sounds like they have a program, similar to Disneyland's for giving us an assigned time to return for rides...so that was nice to know.

*Admission is included in our City Pass!!*

We'll be staying in the same hotel as the prior night.

All pictures were found on Google Images.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The last time I went to Universal Studios Hollywood was for the Jonas Brothers concert in August. How tall are the twins? Here are some info for USH:
http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/

For Sea World:
http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-sandiego/

I do reccomend Legoland if you guys have time.  Here's some info:
http://california.legoland.com/


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> The last time I went to Universal Studios Hollywood was for the Jonas Brothers concert in August. How tall are the twins? Here are some info for USH:
> http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/
> 
> For Sea World:
> http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-sandiego/
> 
> I do reccomend Legoland if you guys have time.  Here's some info:
> http://california.legoland.com/



Thanks for the links Kaitlin.  We talked about Legoland but decided not to do it.  We only have 2 days in the San Diego area......I wish we had more, but we have to be back in Oregon for a wedding.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I did kind of forget about the wedding. How tall are the twins?


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I did kind of forget about the wedding. How tall are the twins?



I think they're about 45"......I know in Dec 2012, they were tall enough to ride Grizzly River (42") but they weren't tall enough for Indy (46").  They really have grown and I don't remember what they're last measurement was.......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 14--July 23:

This will be a long travel day from San Diego to Sacramento.  It will be about a 7 1/2 hr drive.....but of course we will be making stops for lunch & rest breaks.





We will be staying at the Super 8 at the Sacramento Airport area.









We're hoping to meet up with our Sac area friends.  Last time we did this.....we had a great turn out that met us at the Old Spaghetti Factory.  Hopefully we can do this again. (maybe a different location.....driving in downtown & parking was a nightmare).





Used Google Images again!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15--July 24:

We will have about a 5 hour drive from Sacramento to Central Point, Oregon.

We will be staying at the Super 8 in Central Point/Medford for 2 nights.  We used to live here, so we should be able to catch up with some friends while we're there.













We actually stayed at this motel when we were trying to find a place for us to move into.  The kids loved the pool & slide!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 16-July 25:

Today will be a relaxing day, followed by an evening wedding at the Ashland Springs Hotel.









We will be celebrating Catherine & Tony's special day.  Tony is my daughter in law's brother.  So my oldest son Nick's wife Marie.....her brother.  They are a very loving Italian family....so when Nick married Marie.....our entire family became part of their family.  










Day 17--July 26:

The road trip will be coming to an end.  We will drive about 216 miles home.

Then reality will hit........


----------



## kelmac284

Everything sounds great and like lots of fun!!  Since we aren't going to Disney this year other than the one day for the field trip in March I told mom we need to take the girls next summer.  It is bascially fairly cheap for us and close.  We can drive and stay cheap etc.  I love that you posted about the city pass.  I have looked into those before but it seemed like whatever city we were thinking about using one we didn't have the time to do everything or wanted to go to all the places etc but the So Cal one I told mom if we didn't that next year even if I happen to still have an AP from the ladies trip it would totally be a deal.  Mom hasn't been to universal since probably 06 and the girls and I went in 2010 but it was pouring rain and it would be 5 years since we had been so def would love to do that and the same with Sea World.  We haven't been in probably 6 or more years and I doubt the girls even remember it.  We went to the zoo about 2 years ago but always love it.  So I think it is a killer deal and I think we may try to do that next summer.

Loving all your itinerary stuff and as always will be excited to hear about all your plans up till you go and then of course your report when you get back.  So fun!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Everything sounds great and like lots of fun!!  Since we aren't going to Disney this year other than the one day for the field trip in March I told mom we need to take the girls next summer.  It is bascially fairly cheap for us and close.  We can drive and stay cheap etc.  I love that you posted about the city pass.  I have looked into those before but it seemed like whatever city we were thinking about using one we didn't have the time to do everything or wanted to go to all the places etc but the So Cal one I told mom if we didn't that next year even if I happen to still have an AP from the ladies trip it would totally be a deal.  Mom hasn't been to universal since probably 06 and the girls and I went in 2010 but it was pouring rain and it would be 5 years since we had been so def would love to do that and the same with Sea World.  We haven't been in probably 6 or more years and I doubt the girls even remember it.  We went to the zoo about 2 years ago but always love it.  So I think it is a killer deal and I think we may try to do that next summer.
> 
> Loving all your itinerary stuff and as always will be excited to hear about all your plans up till you go and then of course your report when you get back.  So fun!!!



We've looked at the City Pass before, but because we never left Disneyland to go do something else.....we just never thought this would be something we'd do.  Now that Disney is just a part of our road trip....I decided to look into it.  We'll save some serious cash by going this route and being able to add on the zoo as well, saves us even more.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! The twins will be tall enough to do the following:

USH
Transformers™: The Ride-3D:  Must be 40″ (102 cm) tall.
Children 40-48″ (102-122 cm) must be accompanied by a Supervising Companion (14 years or older)

The Simpsons Ride:  Must be 40″ (102 cm) tall.
Children 40-48″ (102-122 cm) must be accompanied by a Supervising Companion (14 years or older)

Jurassic Park® — The Ride:  Must be 42″ (107 cm) tall.
Children 42-48″ (107-122 cm) must be accompanied by a Supervising Companion (14 years or older

They probably won't be tall enough for Revenge of the Mummy

Sea World
Journey to Atlantis
Shipwreck Rapids
Riptide Rescue (you and Mike have to sit with them)
Bayside Skyride
Wild Arctic Ride

They probably won't be tall enough for Revenge of the Mummy and Manta. There is a sesame street area too incase the kids want to go there. Here's some more info:
http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-sandiego/attractions/rides/


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! The twins will be tall enough to do the following:
> 
> USH
> Transformers: The Ride-3D:  Must be 40″ (102 cm) tall.
> Children 40-48″ (102-122 cm) must be accompanied by a Supervising Companion (14 years or older)
> 
> The Simpsons Ride:  Must be 40″ (102 cm) tall.
> Children 40-48″ (102-122 cm) must be accompanied by a Supervising Companion (14 years or older)
> 
> Jurassic Park®  The Ride:  Must be 42″ (107 cm) tall.
> Children 42-48″ (107-122 cm) must be accompanied by a Supervising Companion (14 years or older
> 
> They probably won't be tall enough for Revenge of the Mummy
> 
> Sea World
> Journey to Atlantis
> Shipwreck Rapids
> Riptide Rescue (you and Mike have to sit with them)
> Bayside Skyride
> Wild Arctic Ride
> 
> They probably won't be tall enough for Revenge of the Mummy and Manta. There is a sesame street area too incase the kids want to go there. Here's some more info:
> http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-sandiego/attractions/rides/



Thanks Kaitlin!  Great info!!


----------



## tanyaegangibson

This sounds like SUCH an amazing trip! (We happen to be going to be at Disneyland at the same time, btw!)

I know you have everything planned out, so there probably isn't time to in the schedule to add things, but just wanted to mention, since you're going through Gilroy, that my 8-year-old daughter and 5-year-old son love Gilroy Gardens. (It's about a two-hour drive from where we live in the Bay Area, and we end up going a few times a year, often on our way down to Monterey. It's just a very sweet theme park--none of the rides are very scary, but the horticultural theming is awesome: https://www.gilroygardens.org/

Also, since you're going to Universal, wanted to mention that my son, who isn't normally afraid of ANY ride--he's gone on ToT, all the "mountains," etc.--found Transformers really terrifying because it is super loud. (He didn't love Simpsons either, actually.) Transformers was even way too much stim for me!


----------



## DizNee Luver

tanyaegangibson said:


> This sounds like SUCH an amazing trip! (We happen to be going to be at Disneyland at the same time, btw!)
> 
> I know you have everything planned out, so there probably isn't time to in the schedule to add things, but just wanted to mention, since you're going through Gilroy, that my 8-year-old daughter and 5-year-old son love Gilroy Gardens. (It's about a two-hour drive from where we live in the Bay Area, and we end up going a few times a year, often on our way down to Monterey. It's just a very sweet theme park--none of the rides are very scary, but the horticultural theming is awesome: https://www.gilroygardens.org/
> 
> Also, since you're going to Universal, wanted to mention that my son, who isn't normally afraid of ANY ride--he's gone on ToT, all the "mountains," etc.--found Transformers really terrifying because it is super loud. (He didn't love Simpsons either, actually.) Transformers was even way too much stim for me!



Wow.....wish we had more time in Gilroy.  Thank you for the link.  It's funny that in my research that never came up for Gilroy.....weird!  We are doing the Disney Family Museum that morning & planning on taking them to Golden Gate Park to run around......we could have planned on Gilroy Gardens.....but don't want to feel rushed from one thing to the next.

I'm concerned that the twins won't do much at Universal....so hoping there's entertainment we can take in.  Even Disneyland has loud rides which can be too much.  Winnie the Pooh is one that comes to mind.....super mild & visually stunning ride.....but the music is super loud.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So Mike did our taxes last night and we will be off to a great start for our trip budget!!   We've done pretty good the last few years but weren't sure how things would pan out this time.  Having a "large" portion of the trip covered by the refunds was vital in this trip actually happening.  So with some careful planning & saving......we should be able to do this trip AND have enough money to not count every penny!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Sounds like a wonderful trip. Looks like you'll be there for Disneyland's 59th birthday July 17, correct? Maybe you'll find some extras for the celebration.


----------



## DizNee Luver

6Smiles said:


> Sounds like a wonderful trip. Looks like you'll be there for Disneyland's 59th birthday July 17, correct? Maybe you'll find some extras for the celebration.



It wasn't intentional in the beginning.....it was just coincidental that the dates fell that way.......but I did realize it after the itinerary was set.  Not sure they'll do anything special or not, since it's not a "milestone" year.


----------



## DnA2010

Trip really does sound amazing! really inspiring for sure
Glad the taxes are looking good!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Trip really does sound amazing! really inspiring for sure Glad the taxes are looking good!



It's looking good!  Excited for this one since we will do all sorts of things!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We are getting so much snow here.......and we live in an area that rarely gets snow.  I will post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> It wasn't intentional in the beginning.....it was just coincidental that the dates fell that way.......but I did realize it after the itinerary was set.  Not sure they'll do anything special or not, since it's not a "milestone" year.



Here's what they typically do:

-They do some speeches about opening day
-At one point during the day, the play the opening day speech that Walt did and they even sing happy birthday to Disneyland
-sometimes, the characters even come out


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Here's what they typically do:
> 
> -They do some speeches about opening day
> -At one point during the day, the play the opening day speech that Walt did and they even sing happy birthday to Disneyland
> -sometimes, the characters even come out



That would be fun to be a part of singing Happy Birthday to Disneyland!!!  Thanks Kaitlin.......I just figured they wouldn't have anything going on....just more stuff on the 5 and 10's (50th, 55th, 60th)


----------



## Nintfamily

We've been there twice on Disney's birthday.  Will be there again this year. I love singing happy birthday and seeing the characters come out. So many you don't normally see.  I will admit getting excited/teary eyed to see Daisy Duck in 2012.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Nintfamily said:


> We've been there twice on Disney's birthday.  Will be there again this year. I love singing happy birthday and seeing the characters come out. So many you don't normally see.  I will admit getting excited/teary eyed to see Daisy Duck in 2012.



You know you can see Daisy at the Surf's Up with Mickey breakfast at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  She is usually pretty regular there.  It's also the only character meal with Mickey Mouse!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> That would be fun to be a part of singing Happy Birthday to Disneyland!!!  Thanks Kaitlin.......I just figured they wouldn't have anything going on....just more stuff on the 5 and 10's (50th, 55th, 60th)



No problem. I do know they play Walt's opening day speech too. I was really there on the 50th anniversary.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> No problem. I do know they play Walt's opening day speech too. I was really there on the 50th anniversary.



That's so neat.....we were there a few weeks after the celebration....but it was AWESOME seeing all the photo collages, gold ride vehicles and all the other 50th touches!!!!  It also was my boys first trip to Disneyland!!!


----------



## luulu1999

Nintfamily said:


> We've been there twice on Disney's birthday.  Will be there again this year. I love singing happy birthday and seeing the characters come out. So many you don't normally see.  I will admit getting excited/teary eyed to see Daisy Duck in 2012.



We also seen her and got to dance with her in the dance area in DCA by the mad t party?? thing I can't remember the name of it but its an inside building where you can dance with characters.


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> We also seen her and got to dance with her in the dance area in DCA by the mad t party?? thing I can't remember the name of it but its an inside building where you can dance with characters.



Oh, yes.....I remember seeing that on our last trip....but it was closed for a private event.  "Dancing with Disney".....but I'm not seeing it on the Disneyland website anymore.  Wonder if it's still available??


----------



## DizNee Luver

Exciting day......we got our Federal Tax Return back....so I was online making some purchases towards our trip!!! 

1.  Purchased our Southern California City Pass with Zoo add-on.  This gives us 3 days at Disneyland/California Adventure with an early entry one morning, 1 day at Universal Studios Hollywood, 1 day at San Diego Sea World and the add-on of 1 day at the San Diego Zoo.  This was a HUGE cost in our trip!  But we saved money buying this -vs- purchasing each park separately.

2.  Purchased our Monterey Bay Aquarium Tickets.

3.  Purchased Disney Gift Cards online.

4.  Purchased San Diego Zoo Gift Cards to cover souvenirs & food.

5.  Purchased Hard Rock Cafe Gift Cards online.  Plan on doing dinner at the Universal City Walk.

6.  Purchased Famous Dave's BBQ Gift Cards online.  Plan on doing dinner in Gilroy.

7.  Purchased In & Out Gift Cards online.  We have 3 dinners planned at these restaurants.  We don't have them here in Oregon & we love them!!!  Besides, they're affordable!

I was going to purchase our Disney Family Museum Tickets, but those are print at home & I need to get ink for the printer first.

Any one know where to get gift cards for Sea World, Johnny Rockets or Krispy Kreme??  Didn't have much luck online and don't have any close by.

So pretty productive day.  I want to pay as much ahead of time as I can....unfortunately some of the places I can't get tickets until we arrive at their doors.


----------



## Sherry E

I can't believe that Sea World doesn't offer gift card purchases online.  That surprises me.  I guess I'm surprised about Krispy Kreme too.  In this day and age everything has a gift card purchase option online -- whether it is an actual plastic card, or an e-gift card that you print out.

As for Johnny Rockets, I can see that they are doing things the same way Earl of Sandwich does them, which is to only sell the gift cards at the restaurants.  It's like they want to make people actually go into the restaurant to get the card!

If you are absolutely in need of a JR gift card and can't get it any other way, I can pick one up (or however many) for you before your trip, and then I guess mail it/them back to you.  There are at least 2 JR locations (maybe even a third one that I am forgetting) in my neighborhood -- one at the Farmers Market, and one at the Petersen Auto Museum.

Can you use a Knott's Berry Farm gift card for the Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner?  Is there a Knott's gift card (I've never gotten one)?

Does the Charles Schulz Museum have a gift card?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I can't believe that Sea World doesn't offer gift card purchases online.  That surprises me.  I guess I'm surprised about Krispy Kreme too.  In this day and age everything has a gift card purchase option online -- whether it is an actual plastic card, or an e-gift card that you print out.
> 
> As for Johnny Rockets, I can see that they are doing things the same way Earl of Sandwich does them, which is to only sell the gift cards at the restaurants.  It's like they want to make people actually go into the restaurant to get the card!
> 
> If you are absolutely in need of a JR gift card and can't get it any other way, I can pick one up (or however many) for you before your trip, and then I guess mail it/them back to you.  There are at least 2 JR locations (maybe even a third one that I am forgetting) in my neighborhood -- one at the Farmers Market, and one at the Petersen Auto Museum.
> 
> Can you use a Knott's Berry Farm gift card for the Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner?  Is there a Knott's gift card (I've never gotten one)?
> 
> Does the Charles Schulz Museum have a gift card?



The Sea World in Orlando offers gift card/certificates (can't remember which now) that supposedly is good for any Sea World......but it kinda makes me nervous that it's not available for purchase from the San Diego site.  I think it was a certificate.  So I'd rather not chance it.

Krispy Kreme surprised me.....but I might make my son in Portland take a short trip to pick us up one or maybe I'll go a little out of my way to pick them up when we take the twins to Portland for appts.  First I would call them to find out if they even have them..........

I don't HAVE to get a Johnny Rockets one but like I said....just trying to secure what I can ahead of time. 

I looked on the Knott's sight and couldn't find Gift Cards for there and I'd call the restaurant first to see if they would be valid there.....if they did have them.

Charles M Schulz Museum doesn't have them or pre-sell tickets.

Speaking of the museum.......I did order the Peanut's 60's & 70's collection of cartoons to familiarize the kids so the museum has more meaning to them.  They've seen the holiday specials since we own them.....but this will help them learn who Charlie Brown, Lucy, Peppermint Patty, etc are.  I want the twins to recognize Snoopy!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> The Sea World in Orlando offers gift card/certificates (can't remember which now) that supposedly is good for any Sea World......but it kinda makes me nervous that it's not available for purchase from the San Diego site.  I think it was a certificate.  So I'd rather not chance it.
> 
> Krispy Kreme surprised me.....but I might make my son in Portland take a short trip to pick us up one or maybe I'll go a little out of my way to pick them up when we take the twins to Portland for appts.  First I would call them to find out if they even have them..........
> 
> I don't HAVE to get a Johnny Rockets one but like I said....just trying to secure what I can ahead of time.
> 
> I looked on the Knott's sight and couldn't find Gift Cards for there and I'd call the restaurant first to see if they would be valid there.....if they did have them.
> 
> Charles M Schulz Museum doesn't have them or pre-sell tickets.
> 
> Speaking of the museum.......I did order the Peanut's 60's & 70's collection of cartoons to familiarize the kids so the museum has more meaning to them.  They've seen the holiday specials since we own them.....but this will help them learn who Charlie Brown, Lucy, Peppermint Patty, etc are.  I want the twins to recognize Snoopy!!




The collections of _Peanuts_ comics are wonderful -- a couple of them make great coffee table books.

I hope the twins learn to love the _Peanuts_ gang!  I love the _Peanuts _holiday specials and I looooooved Snoopy.  I dragged a raggedy, worn out stuffed Snoopy around with me all through childhood -- probably even to Disneyland at some point.  Even my grandmother loved Snoopy and his mischievous personality, and his friendship with Woodstock.  

I had to wipe away many tears when Charles Schulz passed away years ago.  In interviews he seemed like such a gentle soul and a kind man who truly loved the characters he created, loved his work and loved the fans of his work.  He was humble and gracious as well.

This is one of my favorite Schulz creations:







I can't wait for you to report back on what you find at the museum!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> The collections of _Peanuts_ comics are wonderful -- a couple of them make great coffee table books.
> 
> I hope the twins learn to love the _Peanuts_ gang!  I love the _Peanuts _holiday specials and I looooooved Snoopy.  I dragged a raggedy, worn out stuffed Snoopy around with me all through childhood -- probably even to Disneyland at some point.  Even my grandmother loved Snoopy and his mischievous personality, and his friendship with Woodstock.
> 
> I had to wipe away many tears when Charles Schulz passed away years ago.  In interviews he seemed like such a gentle soul and a kind man who truly loved the characters he created, loved his work and loved the fans of his work.  He was humble and gracious as well.
> 
> This is one of my favorite Schulz creations:



I love that!!!  I've never seen it before.......

I think the Peanuts gang were a bigger thing in my early childhood than Disney.  I remember having an electric Snoopy toothbrush, the whole gang in 6-8" hard plastic (but with moving arms) and of course a Snoopy plush.

I think I'll order the girls a Snoopy plush...just so they have one to start getting used to & play with.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I love that!!!  I've never seen it before.......
> 
> I think the Peanuts gang were a bigger thing in my early childhood than Disney.  I remember having an electric Snoopy toothbrush, the whole gang in 6-8" hard plastic (but with moving arms) and of course a Snoopy plush.
> 
> I think I'll order the girls a Snoopy plush...just so they have one to start getting used to & play with.



I think that sounds like a great idea, to get them a Snoopy plush. I hope they love it and the museum!

Yes!  The toothbrush!  I remember that too!  Wasn't it sitting on or in Snoopy's doghouse?

I don't know when or where the Schulz drawing of Mickey and Snoopy first appeared in public, but I first saw it in the book _The Art of Mickey Mouse_ back in either the late '80s or early '90s, I think.  (That's the one with the Warhol Mickey art on the cover, if I'm not mistaken.)  Do you have that book?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I think that sounds like a great idea, to get them a Snoopy plush. I hope they love it and the museum!
> 
> Yes!  The toothbrush!  I remember that too!  Wasn't it sitting on or in Snoopy's doghouse?
> 
> I don't know when or where the Schulz drawing of Mickey and Snoopy first appeared in public, but I first saw it in the book _The Art of Mickey Mouse_ back in either the late '80s or early '90s, I think.  (That's the one with the Warhol Mickey art on the cover, if I'm not mistaken.)  Do you have that book?







That would be the one I had as a kid.

.....and I just ordered this for the girls!!!





No, I don't have that book.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love Snoopy. Are you going to Knott's this time?


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love Snoopy. Are you going to Knott's this time?



No....we didn't like it when we went back in 2010.  We are going to go to Mrs Knott's Chicken Dinner Restaurant though......it's delicious!!!


----------



## 2boysmom1998

I am trying to plan our road trip to Disneyland and I can't decide whether to go in June or July?  If we go in June we would be at DL and DCA June 20 & 21 which according to touringplans the crowd level will be an 8.  But, in July if we go to DL July 23 and DCA Jul 24 the crowd levels are predicted to be a 5 & 6.  

I have been to DL and DCA in June and July I was even there the week Carsland opened so I know what it's like.  I just can't figure out whey July would have a much lower crowd lever prediction.  

I was hoping that you may have some kind of insider information as to why or maybe I just can't trust touringplans. 

I want to make my hotel reservations pretty soon but, I just don't know if June or July is better.  If the crowd level in late July will really be that low then, I will go in July.  

Let me know what you think .

Thank you!


----------



## DizNee Luver

2boysmom1998 said:


> I am trying to plan our road trip to Disneyland and I can't decide whether to go in June or July?  If we go in June we would be at DL and DCA June 20 & 21 which according to touringplans the crowd level will be an 8.  But, in July if we go to DL July 23 and DCA Jul 24 the crowd levels are predicted to be a 5 & 6.
> 
> I have been to DL and DCA in June and July I was even there the week Carsland opened so I know what it's like.  I just can't figure out whey July would have a much lower crowd lever prediction.
> 
> I was hoping that you may have some kind of insider information as to why or maybe I just can't trust touringplans.
> 
> I want to make my hotel reservations pretty soon but, I just don't know if June or July is better.  If the crowd level in late July will really be that low then, I will go in July.
> 
> Let me know what you think .
> 
> Thank you!



It could be when more of the Annual Passes are blocked.....not sure cause I haven't looked at it lately.  I know the week of the 4th of July will be the busiest time in July.  We've gone in July before and found the crowds to be manageable.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I have never been to the Snoopy museum but I would love to. I reccomend going to the Snoopy Store after you guys eat.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I have never been to the Snoopy museum but I would love to. I reccomend going to the Snoopy Store after you guys eat.



We will check out the store before we leave!!  We are not eating at the museum but at Guy Fieri's restaurants~~Johnny Garlic's in Santa Rosa.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yum!! I've never been there


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I just finished working & fine tuning our budget for this trip.  Taking 7 people on a 2 week long road trip is not cheap....especially when it includes Disneyland.    We also decided instead of driving our SUV and getting a car top carrier for our luggage (too expensive and not sure it would begin to give us the space we needed) or renting a small U-Haul trailer (not sure we wanted to be finding parking for our SUV and trailer).....we've decided to rent a 12 passenger van.  We've done this before and think it would be the way to go.  One very good thing about renting a vehicle is....if it breaks down or needs a tire, they cover this....it's not something I need to figure into our budget.

So I've priced out our motels, attraction tickets, gas (estimated mileage x MPG x $4/gallon), souvenirs, snacks/daily, meals (estimated each meal & how much to spend including tax/tips where applicable), rental van & extra (parking, etc).  I try to budget high, so we're covered.......  I've come up with $16,500.  We've already covered half of this and I've projected monies coming in over the next 5 months to cover the other half.

It's a hefty goal since we don't tend to have a lot of extra money each month.....but I think this is doable & totally worth it!!!  

*144 Days to Go!!!*


----------



## DnA2010

So organized! Love it! Sounds like one fabulous trip for sure!
I bet the 12 person van gives a lot of space as well!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> So organized! Love it! Sounds like one fabulous trip for sure!
> I bet the 12 person van gives a lot of space as well!



Well......it gives us a little room, but with all the stuff we have to take....it fills up quickly!  It will give us more room then the SUV.....lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Look what came today!!!   Excited to see our City Pass Tickets come in since this was our biggest online purchase!!





So these are our 3 day Park Hoppers for Disneyland, 1 day Universal Studios & 1 day Sea World....plus we added on the San Diego Zoo (that is what the sticker is on the cards).


----------



## luulu1999

HOW EXCITING YOU GOT YOUR PASSES IN!!!  I just got tickets I ordered for a Bruno Mars concert and a Stl. Cardinals game in Saturday and I was jumping up and down I will probably do a cartwheel when our Disneyland tickets come in


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> HOW EXCITING YOU GOT YOUR PASSES IN!!!  I just got tickets I ordered for a Bruno Mars concert and a Stl. Cardinals game in Saturday and I was jumping up and down I will probably do a cartwheel when our Disneyland tickets come in



Fun tickets you got!  I'm ordering our Angels baseball tickets this weekend!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!!! I love them!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!!! I love them!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It was like Christmas at our house today......The Fed Ex truck came this morning and dropped off our Disney Gift Cards!!





Then when Mike & I were at the store, another Fed Ex truck stopped at the house with our Famous Dave's BBQ Gift Card & the In & Out Gift Cards.





Then......get this......yet another Fed Ex delivery vehicle shows up with our San Diego Zoo Gift Cards!!

Next, the UPS truck stopped and brought a video monitor that Developmental Disability Services had purchased for Michayla.  Now when she's downstairs & we're in the upstairs (main part of the house)......we can see what she's doing....not just hear (or not hear.....).

The mail lady came and brought a box with Snoopy, Woodstock & Charlie Brown plushes in it!!!  Michayla immediately grabbed up Snoopy and kissed it's nose.  We also got our tickets for the Monterey Bay Aquarium.













Only trip related purchase I'm waiting on, is the Hard Rock Cafe Gift Cards....which are supposed to be here tomorrow.


----------



## luulu1999

WOW!!!!!! I think all of that was even better than Christmas!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> WOW!!!!!! I think all of that was even better than Christmas!!!



Well it's definitely more money then I spend at Christmas!!


----------



## luulu1999

I am so glad I started reading your PTR because you gave me the idea to go ahead and order some gift cards to places we plan to eat...just got one for in and out burger!! so excited!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> I am so glad I started reading your PTR because you gave me the idea to go ahead and order some gift cards to places we plan to eat...just got one for in and out burger!! so excited!



I love having as much taken care of ahead of time as possible.....can't spend gift cards for something like San Diego Zoo and In & Out when we don't have that anywhere near us.  If the money sits in the bank.....it tends to get a small leak that adds up over time.......


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm so glad they came!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I'm so glad they came!!



Me too.....gets me even more excited about the trip!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Just purchased our Disney Family Museum Tickets....be aware, buying these on line are a "Print at Home" only option.

Tomorrow the Angel's baseball tickets go on sale.....so I'll be getting those in the morning!!


----------



## DnA2010

Loved the family museum  we even took a "not very Disney" 9 and 12 year olds and they really enjoyed it


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Loved the family museum  we even took a "not very Disney" 9 and 12 year olds and they really enjoyed it



That's good to hear about your 9 & 12 yr old......all of our kids are Disney fans....but museum's aren't as fun as the parks......but they'll tolerate them because they know that will be coming up in the trip.......


----------



## DnA2010

There are "hands-on" components along the way which will help :thumbs:


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> There are "hands-on" components along the way which will help :thumbs:



That's good.....my kids are pretty interested in Disney stuff (like the things that used to be all over the Disneyland Hotel Lobby).  Besides, they know if they're good at the museum....they'll get to go play at a playground.


----------



## Dismamx2

Following along 

Wow, it all looks great. You are so organised 
We are going to Disneyland for the first time in July so I'm interested in how all your planning is working out and it's making me want to be more organised


----------



## DizNee Luver

Dismamx2 said:


> Following along
> 
> Wow, it all looks great. You are so organised
> We are going to Disneyland for the first time in July so I'm interested in how all your planning is working out and it's making me want to be more organised



Welcome!! 

I'm what you would call an uber-planner......lol  I like having all my info together & things planned out.  The only thing we never plan out is our rides.  We'll plan meals, shows, parades, fireworks, etc.....but never the rides. 

How exciting....you first trip!!!!   We LVE Disneyland....and I hope you do to!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

So I thought I'd share my travel binder & then the accordion file I actually carry around in my purse with all our important things.

The big binder allows me to gather information & have it right at my finger tips.  I keep information on our motel reservations (price, confirmation #), the email confirmations on the reservations, our budget, monies paid out & saved, our meal budget for each restaurant/day, a sheet I can track on actual money spent on the meals (that way I can keep track & make sure we're not over spending), I do the same with our daily snack budget, menus for the restaurants we are planning on going to, the day by itinerary & travel brochures.









































The accordion file is our lifeline as this holds our motel addresses, phone #'s & confirmation # for check-in, the admission tickets we were able to pre-buy & all the gift cards we purchased.  This is always with me on our trips, since it has all the important things in it!!  I can't carry the big ol' binder with me.....lol 













So this goes to show you that I am an over the top uber-planner!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love this!! I especially love how the cover page is from A Goofy Movie


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love this!! I especially love how the cover page is from A Goofy Movie



Thanks Kaitlin!


----------



## Sherry E

*Laurie --*

Your planning binders and folders never cease to amaze me!  It helps to be that organized, but it also helps to keep your own excitement up.  In other words, it's a fun way to map out the trip -- which can sometimes be stressful for folks to do.

I was thinking about Knott's Berry Farm and Mrs. Knott's Chicken Dinner. As a child, I think I had this idea that Buena Park and Anaheim were very close together.  Whenever we'd drive down to Disneyland -- which took a good hour or 90 minutes in the old days -- I remember thinking that Buena Park was part of Anaheim and that Knotts was right down the street.  I thought that we could just hop over to Knott's right after Disneyland.  Lol.  Even though those two cities may not technically be _that_ far from each other now, they are not as close as I once thought they were.  

If Snoopy and the Peanuts gang had been a presence at Knott's in the days of my youth, I am certain I would have been hounding the adults to take me to Knott's every year.

I thought of you the other day.  I was making my rounds and running errands, and one of my stops was Starbucks at the Farmers Market (I had a gift card).  Starbucks is right around the corner from Du-pars, with a restaurant called Short Order in between them.  (Du-pars has an "A" rating displayed in the window, you'll be pleased to know, so at least you know you are eating at a clean place!)  

Then I passed by Johnny Rockets on my way to The Grove.  I almost stopped inside JR to ask if they had gift cards in stock, but I didn't.  

I made my way through The Grove, stopping at See's Candy to get a sample and then peeking in at Sprinkles Cupcakes to see what the line was looking like.  It was nowhere near as long of a line as it was when I checked it in December, but it was not empty either.  They have got to find a way to expand that Sprinkles location so that it is more than just a walk-up counter!


----------



## yupikgal

I am somewhat organized, but you take the cake!   I LOVE it!! Your trip sounds fantastic, and I'm envious! I love road trips, and can't wait until my husband and I are retired and on the road for long periods of time! I am anxious to see the Walt Disney museum, can't wait to hear about it! I look forward to hearing all about this trip after you actually take it, and see more pictures along the way!! WTG Laurie!


----------



## luulu1999

WOW...I am doing similar stuff with written out calanders but not nearly as detailed as you!!   I may have to look into what you got going on with the meal prices and stuff that would help a ton knowing about how much to budget!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> *Laurie --*
> 
> Your planning binders and folders never cease to amaze me!  It helps to be that organized, but it also helps to keep your own excitement up.  In other words, it's a fun way to map out the trip -- which can sometimes be stressful for folks to do.
> 
> I was thinking about Knott's Berry Farm and Mrs. Knott's Chicken Dinner. As a child, I think I had this idea that Buena Park and Anaheim were very close together.  Whenever we'd drive down to Disneyland -- which took a good hour or 90 minutes in the old days -- I remember thinking that Buena Park was part of Anaheim and that Knotts was right down the street.  I thought that we could just hop over to Knott's right after Disneyland.  Lol.  Even though those two cities may not technically be _that_ far from each other now, they are not as close as I once thought they were.
> 
> If Snoopy and the Peanuts gang had been a presence at Knott's in the days of my youth, I am certain I would have been hounding the adults to take me to Knott's every year.
> 
> I thought of you the other day.  I was making my rounds and running errands, and one of my stops was Starbucks at the Farmers Market (I had a gift card).  Starbucks is right around the corner from Du-pars, with a restaurant called Short Order in between them.  (Du-pars has an "A" rating displayed in the window, you'll be pleased to know, so at least you know you are eating at a clean place!)
> 
> Then I passed by Johnny Rockets on my way to The Grove.  I almost stopped inside JR to ask if they had gift cards in stock, but I didn't.
> 
> I made my way through The Grove, stopping at See's Candy to get a sample and then peeking in at Sprinkles Cupcakes to see what the line was looking like.  It was nowhere near as long of a line as it was when I checked it in December, but it was not empty either.  They have got to find a way to expand that Sprinkles location so that it is more than just a walk-up counter!



Thanks for thinking of me......lol  Glad to hear that DuPar's is clean!!!  Don't want to eat at a nasty place!!   I'm not sure what to do about Sprinkle's......I'm not sure we'd be hungry to eat one while we're there (before heading up to Walt's Barn).....and don't think they'd do too good in a hot van while we're at Walt's Barn.......guess we'll be playing this one by ear.

Have you ever eaten at Johnny Rockets??  If I recall, the wait staff sing & dance??  .....or am I thinking of something else...... 



yupikgal said:


> I am somewhat organized, but you take the cake!   I LOVE it!! Your trip sounds fantastic, and I'm envious! I love road trips, and can't wait until my husband and I are retired and on the road for long periods of time! I am anxious to see the Walt Disney museum, can't wait to hear about it! I look forward to hearing all about this trip after you actually take it, and see more pictures along the way!! WTG Laurie!



I'm looking forward to doing some new things & showing kids a variety of attractions.  I'm excited for the DFM......they are doing a Mary Blair exhibit!!! "It's a Small World after all......."



luulu1999 said:


> WOW...I am doing similar stuff with written out calanders but not nearly as detailed as you!!   I may have to look into what you got going on with the meal prices and stuff that would help a ton knowing about how much to budget!!



Well keep in mind I budget high on the places that don't list their prices out.  I also prefer to have too much money put aside for meals & then having extra as we near the end of the trip.

As for the Disneyland meals (Disneyland, Disney's California Adventure, DownTown Disney & the 3 Disney hotels)...... check out allears.net for menus & prices.  It will tell you when the prices have last been updated.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I just got off the phone with Sea World....just reserved us for the Breakfast with Shamu!!!  That should be a lot of fun!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo our Angel's baseball tickets just came in!!!


----------



## DnA2010

So many great trips. i have having spreadsheets and plans too, and I love the accordion file! I will have to keep an eye out for those!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> So many great trips. i have having spreadsheets and plans too, and I love the accordion file! I will have to keep an eye out for those!



I found the according file at Safeway (grocery store) in the stationery stuff.  It's supposed to be used as a coupon holder/file.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> I just got off the phone with Sea World....just reserved us for the Breakfast with Shamu!!!  That should be a lot of fun!!


Nice!! I've never done this before



DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo our Angel's baseball tickets just came in!!!


Nice!! My dad loves the Angels. They won the World Series in 2002


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Nice!! I've never done this before
> 
> 
> Nice!! My dad loves the Angels. They won the World Series in 2002


----------



## tstidm1

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo our Angel's baseball tickets just came in!!!



Have you ever been to Angels Stadium? I would like to see rennovated Chavez ravine or Angels Stadium, but the Dodgers are in town when I'm at Disneyland and the Angels are in town when I'm in Hollywood. Which makes travel without a car to the game hard?


----------



## DizNee Luver

tstidm1 said:


> Have you ever been to Angels Stadium? I would like to see rennovated Chavez ravine or Angels Stadium, but the Dodgers are in town when I'm at Disneyland and the Angels are in town when I'm in Hollywood. Which makes travel without a car to the game hard?



No, we've never been to an Angel's game.....but we've been to a Dodger's game in 2005!!  We usually drive, so we have a car to get around.....I'm not sure how you would get to a game with out one......


----------



## WillowHaven

I'm enjoying seeing all of your plans. 

I am planning a similar trip for February 2015. (Though, circumstances have me reconsidering timing or splitting into two trips.) 
My boys will be 5 and 7 when we go. We would be driving from the Seattle area and taking 3-5 days to drive down. I was originally planning to do some stuff in San Francisco, but I've found so much in LA and San Diego that we might have to skip San Francisco. The stuff you are planning makes me want to reconsider my original plan. Too. much. to. do!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WillowHaven said:


> I'm enjoying seeing all of your plans.
> 
> I am planning a similar trip for February 2015. (Though, circumstances have me reconsidering timing or splitting into two trips.)
> My boys will be 5 and 7 when we go. We would be driving from the Seattle area and taking 3-5 days to drive down. I was originally planning to do some stuff in San Francisco, but I've found so much in LA and San Diego that we might have to skip San Francisco. The stuff you are planning makes me want to reconsider my original plan. Too. much. to. do!



The San Francisco & Hollywood area gets expensive.  Motels are much higher here & parking can be a real nightmare....so consider that before changing your plans.

We're excited to be going down to San Diego this time....just wish I had one more day.....but unfortunately, the timing isn't right. 

Are you planning on coming down I-5 or down the coast line thru Oregon?


----------



## WillowHaven

DizNee Luver said:


> The San Francisco & Hollywood area gets expensive.  Motels are much higher here & parking can be a real nightmare....so consider that before changing your plans.
> 
> We're excited to be going down to San Diego this time....just wish I had one more day.....but unfortunately, the timing isn't right.
> 
> Are you planning on coming down I-5 or down the coast line thru Oregon?



Good to know about the lodging prices. I haven't gotten far enough to start pricing that stuff out yet. 

My preference is to go down the coast, but DH and I both deal with motion sickness. And it looks like YoYo might too.  So, it might not be our wisest option. 
I'm currently thinking of I-5 until we get to San Francisco and the go down the coast to miss the really awful parts of I-5.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:
			
		

> The San Francisco & Hollywood area gets expensive.  Motels are much higher here & parking can be a real nightmare....so consider that before changing your plans.
> 
> We're excited to be going down to San Diego this time....just wish I had one more day.....but unfortunately, the timing isn't right.
> 
> Are you planning on coming down I-5 or down the coast line thru Oregon?



One thing with the parking a lot of the tourist locations like Pier 39 give you a discount if you get your ticket validated. Beware of the parking meters though because they'll gouge you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WillowHaven said:


> Good to know about the lodging prices. I haven't gotten far enough to start pricing that stuff out yet.
> 
> My preference is to go down the coast, but DH and I both deal with motion sickness. And it looks like YoYo might too.  So, it might not be our wisest option.
> I'm currently thinking of I-5 until we get to San Francisco and the go down the coast to miss the really awful parts of I-5.



If you go down I-5, cut across to SF so you can stop in Fairfield and visit the Jelly Belly Factory!!  We've done this a few times & in fact, kaoden (below) and I got to meet in person there....since she lives in Fairfield!!



kaoden39 said:


> One thing with the parking a lot of the tourist locations like Pier 39 give you a discount if you get your ticket validated. Beware of the parking meters though because they'll gouge you.



We're staying in the Presidio area and will either take a long hike to the Pier or take a bus.  Not gonna try to find parking down at the pier.  Besides our motel has "limited" spaces.....so if we get a spot in the lot (which is free parking...shocker!!)....then we're gonna keep it!!


----------



## WillowHaven

DizNee Luver said:


> If you go down I-5, cut across to SF so you can stop in Fairfield and visit the Jelly Belly Factory!!  We've done this a few times & in fact, kaoden (below) and I got to meet in person there....since she lives in Fairfield!!



Yes!!! I actually had this exact plan in mind.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Is Derek still working at WDW?


----------



## DizNee Luver

WillowHaven said:


> Yes!!! I actually had this exact plan in mind.



Fun....have you ever gone before?  They offer a free tour but it's the shopping for the different flavors of Jelly Bellys that's fun!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Is Derek still working at WDW?



No his program was done January 3rd.  He is now living in Minnesota!


----------



## WillowHaven

DizNee Luver said:


> Fun....have you ever gone before?  They offer a free tour but it's the shopping for the different flavors of Jelly Bellys that's fun!



Nope! This will be a first. It definitely sounds fun!


----------



## kelmac284

Wow your binders and organizational skills are amazing!! I have a phone that allows me to do itineraries and I put everything on there and mom always makes a folder to put in confirmations and such but wow you have lots of great info!  I just love looking at our reports cuz it is so fun to plan along with you and I get just as excited waiting for your updates.  

Our trip with the girls is coming up in a few weeks and I am excited as while they are at the conference we are going to the Pacific Science Center to see the space shuttle and other fun stuff and we have decided to add the Grammy Museum and then we will be stopping at the farmer's market/Grove for dinner.

We only get 1 day each at Disney but I am glad we get something because we have changed our plans for next summer and are doing our NY trip then instead of the fall so we have more time.  So now I literally have NO idea when we will be back at Disney.  At this point it could be 2 or 3 years.  EEK!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WillowHaven said:


> Nope! This will be a first. It definitely sounds fun!



I'll post a couple pics of the Jelly Belly Factory later today (as long as my sick kids are done being sick) 



kelmac284 said:


> Wow your binders and organizational skills are amazing!! I have a phone that allows me to do itineraries and I put everything on there and mom always makes a folder to put in confirmations and such but wow you have lots of great info!  I just love looking at our reports cuz it is so fun to plan along with you and I get just as excited waiting for your updates.
> 
> Our trip with the girls is coming up in a few weeks and I am excited as while they are at the conference we are going to the Pacific Science Center to see the space shuttle and other fun stuff and we have decided to add the Grammy Museum and then we will be stopping at the farmer's market/Grove for dinner.
> 
> We only get 1 day each at Disney but I am glad we get something because we have changed our plans for next summer and are doing our NY trip then instead of the fall so we have more time.  So now I literally have NO idea when we will be back at Disney.  At this point it could be 2 or 3 years.  EEK!



That will be neat seeing the space shuttle!!  Well 1 day at Disney is better than nothing.....I couldn't imagine going 2-3 years!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, as promised....a couple pics from our 2010 trip to the Jelly Belly Factory in Fairfield, CA.

















Just a small group of friends & family that met up there & did the tour together!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Nice!! I want to go one day. By the way, last week, I found out that I have been nominated for Prom Court!! That's right, I have been nominated for prom queen!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Nice!! I want to go one day. By the way, last week, I found out that I have been nominated for Prom Court!! That's right, I have been nominated for prom queen!!



 That's AWESOME Kaitlin!! Congrats!!


----------



## WillowHaven

Those pics are great! Thanks for sharing. 


Congrats Kaitlin!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WillowHaven said:


> Those pics are great! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Congrats Kaitlin!



You're welcome!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

WillowHaven said:


> Those pics are great! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Congrats Kaitlin!





DizNee Luver said:


> That's AWESOME Kaitlin!! Congrats!!



Thank you!!! I'm up against 5 other girls. At prom, I will be wearing a sash and a tiara. In addition, in a few weeks, we reveal the prom stuff and we will be introduced. I found out on the morning announcements


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Thank you!!! I'm up against 5 other girls. At prom, I will be wearing a sash and a tiara. In addition, in a few weeks, we reveal the prom stuff and we will be introduced. I found out on the morning announcements



What a wonderful memory for your senior year!!!   I bet you'll look beautiful in your gown, sash & tiara!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

125 Days Until We Hit the Road!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> What a wonderful memory for your senior year!!!   I bet you'll look beautiful in your gown, sash & tiara!!


I will have to send you a picture once I get it


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I will have to send you a picture once I get it



I would love that!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

We have prom expo where they introduce us and we find out everything including the theme. I can't wait to finally find out!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> We have prom expo where they introduce us and we find out everything including the theme. I can't wait to finally find out!!



Oh yeah....the theme! Can't wait to hear what it is!,


----------



## maryr1oz

I like seeing your countdowns because it means my trip is getting closer as well - the planning time is so much fun


----------



## DizNee Luver

maryr1oz said:


> I like seeing your countdowns because it means my trip is getting closer as well - the planning time is so much fun



Your trip comes before mine....so we're both getting closer!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We have another person that will going with us on the road trip~~Mike's mom-Betty!!  She's no stranger to our road trips as she did one in 2005 & 2010 with us.  She's going to take care of the rental van and we'll cover the rest.  





This is Betty with Addy & Anthony on the Teacups on our 2010 trip.


----------



## luulu1999

How fun to have another person with you!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> How fun to have another person with you!!



It will be......there's even a possibility of one more.......but too early to know at this point!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Totally Not Trip Related~~ (except the smilie face should be smiling)

Today we're celebrating Anthony's 13th Birthday......can't believe it!!  We first got him at 13 months......and here he is....now a TEEN!!!   Where did the time go!?  

We're going bowling....so I'll post pics in a couple days.

Anthony at 18mths:





Anthony sporting the "stache":





........why a couple days???   because Mike & I will be taking off tomorrow morning for 2 nights away at Newport (Oregon Coast)!!! 

We will be celebrating 30 years of marriage!!   Looking forward to getting away for a couple days, without the kids (who are my whole life) and just reconnect with my best friend!!  (and maybe even sleep past 7am!!) 

Wedding:





25th Anniversary at Disneyland:





27th Anniversary at Napa Rose:





I"ll have pics to share when we return on Tuesday.  I will see ya on here next week!!!


----------



## sophies*mom

Happy anniversary! 

My husband and I just celebrated 5 years on the 14th, nothing compared to 30 years!! Which is also why we only got a kid-free lunch date 

And happy birthday to Anthony!


----------



## Belle Ella

Haven't been around much in awhile, but happy belated birthday to Anthony and happy anniversary!! Miss you.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> Oh yeah....the theme! Can't wait to hear what it is!,



I can't wait too. I will finally find out after waiting for at least 6 months  Last year, I was on the commitee so I knew everything but I wasn't allowed to reveal anything anything  Unfortunatley, I remember that day because the day after, I got my wisdom teeth out  

Oh, and happy late anniversary and birthday to Anthony!!


----------



## Dismamx2

Congrats on your anniversary, enjoy your break away


----------



## DizNee Luver

sophies*mom said:


> Happy anniversary!
> 
> My husband and I just celebrated 5 years on the 14th, nothing compared to 30 years!! Which is also why we only got a kid-free lunch date
> 
> And happy birthday to Anthony!



Thank You!!



Belle Ella said:


> Haven't been around much in awhile, but happy belated birthday to Anthony and happy anniversary!! Miss you.



Good to see you drop in Jessica!!  Wish I could have made the Diva trip....but I am going next year!!   Thank You!!  



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I can't wait too. I will finally find out after waiting for at least 6 months  Last year, I was on the commitee so I knew everything but I wasn't allowed to reveal anything anything  Unfortunatley, I remember that day because the day after, I got my wisdom teeth out
> 
> Oh, and happy late anniversary and birthday to Anthony!!



Thank You!!



Dismamx2 said:


> Congrats on your anniversary, enjoy your break away



Thank You!!  We had a nice break!!

Pics will follow in the next day or so..........


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I was Anthony's age when I saw the Jonas Brothers for the first time. I turned 13 in 2008 and the concert had Demi Lovato and Miley Cyrus.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I was Anthony's age when I saw the Jonas Brothers for the first time. I turned 13 in 2008 and the concert had Demi Lovato and Miley Cyrus.



2008......when Miley was still a nice girl.........


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> 2008......when Miley was still a nice girl.........



Yes. That was my first time


----------



## DizNee Luver

Pics from Anthony's 13th Birthday.  We went bowling.









Addy:





Shyann excited after throwing the ball:





Even Michayla bowled!





Anthony's cake.





One of his gifts.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mike & I had a wonderful 2 night getaway to Newport (Oregon Coast) for our 30th Anniversary.

I ordered two sets of shirts for our weekend (and of course for the entire year).  This is one set.  Lots of compliments on them!!









We stayed at the Hallmark Resort.  This was our room.  Look what they put on our bed!!









We were given a bottle of champagne as a gift for our anniversary and a bottle with a note inside.  It was a Happy Anniversary wish!!









Want to talk about some food porn......check out this Marion Berry French Toast.  Homemade bread, sliced thick, then sliced partway in half & filled with homemade whipped cream, battered & cooked up.  Then it's covered in marion berry compote & more whipped cream!!  OMG.......best french toast EVER!!









We did window shopping, shopping, lots of seafood eating & the Oregon Coast Aquarium.  This picture was taken as we entered.  It is also the only picture of us in our 2nd set of new shirts I had made.  They say Mr & Mrs Eck, 30 Years.





A couple aquarium photos.

















The bay in Newport.









The view out our room on the patio.  Beautiful!





The sun setting on our anniversary.





The morning we were leaving.





Got home to these wonderful gifts from Tyler.  Mickey silverware and a Mickey utensil holder!!  I've wanted that silverware for a very long time!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Last Saturday I was installed as Chaplain for the Elks Lodge in our town.  Last year, Mike was a chair officer but it takes a lot of time he just wasn't able to give to them due to working full time and our kiddos.  So he stepped down and I was asked to do the chaplain.  I pretty much show up for the weekly meeting and that's all my obligations.....so I should be ok to volunteer to do this.  This is from the installation.

















Tomorrow evening will be my first official meeting as chaplain.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So it's Spring Break here this week.  Monday was beautiful, so we took the kids to the Oregon Zoo in Portland.  It was low 70's and finding the animals was a tad difficult.  It also was ridiculously busy.  It took us 40 minutes to find parking (and we have a handicap permit to use if needed).  We did finally get parked and headed in.  These are a couple of the pics from that day.









One of the twin lion cubs.





The other cub with mom & dad.





These elephants were out behind the construction going on to make them a new elephant area......just makes it hard for pics and I can only imagine how stressed out these poor animals are!





We found out after leaving the zoo that this tigers 15 yr old sister suffered a seizure and passed away an hour before we got there.  So we're not sure if they had sedated  this one (brother) or he was just depressed.  So sad!





......and a couple more pics.





















We didn't stay super long.....like I mentioned, hard to find the animals & it was just very busy.  But it was a good introduction to the twins for this summer's road trip & the San Diego Zoo!


----------



## PHXscuba

Great animal pictures and happy anniversary!  I'm glad you were able to do something just the two of you (and the Mickey-hand shirts are precious).

Our weather here this week is gorgeous too. Our spring break was a couple weeks ago and I think everyone has spring fever now. I hope it doesn't warm up too fast because it makes for a very long summer. But I know most parts of the country are ready for it to de-ice!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Great animal pictures and happy anniversary!  I'm glad you were able to do something just the two of you (and the Mickey-hand shirts are precious).
> 
> Our weather here this week is gorgeous too. Our spring break was a couple weeks ago and I think everyone has spring fever now. I hope it doesn't warm up too fast because it makes for a very long summer. But I know most parts of the country are ready for it to de-ice!
> 
> PHXscuba



We had one day of sunshine.....now the forecast is for two weeks straight of rain.....oh joys! 

We did enjoy our couple days off and at least we got to do one thing with the kids on their spring break......lol


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How cool is that!! My spring break is not next week but the following week


----------



## DizNee Luver

100 Days Until We Hit The Road!!!​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> 100 Days Until We Hit The Road!!!​


YAY!!! I'm so happy for you guys!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> YAY!!! I'm so happy for you guys!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I reccomend getting Angels stuff before you go. They also have Angels vinylmations in the parks. My dad LOVES the Angels and was so happy when they won the World series in 2002. I was only 7 and in first grade.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Found out prom stuff yesterday!! The theme for my senior prom is....















No, the theme has nothing to do with Cars but the location does:




The location is the Peterson Automotive Museum in LA


----------



## DizNee Luver

How fun!!  So is prom being held there??


----------



## Sherry E

*Kaitlin --*

You'll be in my area!  The Petersen Auto Museum is literally within shouting distance from where I live!  (And Farmers Market/The Grove are within minutes from there as well.)

In fact, a lot of large events such as company Christmas parties and other things are held in that museum after hours.   The Auto Museum is where rapper Biggie Smalls was (with P. Diddy/Puff Daddy/Sean Combs) shortly before being shot. 

Recently there have been a lot more celebrity events held across the street from Petersen -- at LACMA -- too.  Somehow, despite all of this fun taking place in my neighborhood, I still have not yet encountered Bradley Cooper, sadly.  Oh well.  One day he'll end up at The Grove, for some reason or another.

Petersen is one of the locations of several Johnny Rockets in the general area, which I was mentioning to Laurie earlier in this pre-TR.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hi Sherry!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Great pics laurie and as usual I didn't get any notification in my email that you had added to this thread so I am glad I stopped by to check.  Your anniversary pics looked awesome and how nice you got the champagne and such.  Beautiful views and I love Newport!!  That french toast looks to die for but I fear my entire allotment of calories for the day would be in that and then some LOL.  But it might be worth it just once.  YUM.

Loved the zoo pics as well and I love that zoo.  We have not been back since we met you guys there.  Glad you had fun!

Exciting that you are now in double digits.  Our trip last week was whirlwind and SUPER crowded.  Mom and I went to DTD the first day after we dropped off the girls and we did some shopping and had dinner at Catal which is one of my faves.  Super yummy!  Then on Friday while the girls were in their conference we drove up to LA and did the Science center.  That is a SUPER cool museum if you ever get a chance on one of your trips.  The space shuttle was awesome but they have a kelp aquarium like Monterey and lots of cool hands on stuff for the kids.  We didn't see everything as we had other stuff to do but it is fun and FREE!!!  And since mom has her bad knee we took the elevator and Jennifer Garner and two of her kids were in the elevator with us.  Just us and them.    I tried to take a pic on the sly but I didn't want her thinking I was taking pics of her so I only got one of the back of her.  Cool to see her though.

Then we went to the grammy museum which was ineteresting but that one cost and I wasn't as impressed.  It is right by the STaples Center though and it was neat to be downtown.  We also saw the setup for the kids choice awards which was cool.  Then we went to the farmer's market and had some pie at Dupars.  It is really tiny but the pie was good.  Not sure about the other food as we had already had lunch.  And the grove was a lot smaller than I thought it would be.  They have a free trolley that we rode but not much to see and do so we headed to Universal and had dinner at Citywalk.  It was a really fun day and we have seen lots of other stuff we want to do if we go back like the Griffith observatory, Forestlawn, the getty and a tour of the deco bldgs downtown like teh Biltmore and the pantages theater.

Anyway then the kids had their conference sat morning and we thought we had to wait but katy's FAVORITE author who rights the kingdom keeper books which are all about the Disney parks was there so mom and I raced over there so I could buy her the latest book and get it signed.  His time was up but he was so nice to wait so she could meet him.  The park was NUTS though and we didn't get to do much.  So we opted to go back on Sunday instead of CA.  First time I have ever gone and NOT gone to CA.  But we had 1 day 1 park tickets so it was hard.  SUPER SUPER busy but we got to see Anna and Elsa as well as Capt America and THor which took time and we had 2 sets of Space fastpasses that we never got to use and never made it on the ride the entire trip.  It was still fun though despite the crowds and thunder is AWESOME!  

Anywho anxious to follow your report and see the next installment.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Great pics laurie and as usual I didn't get any notification in my email that you had added to this thread so I am glad I stopped by to check.  Your anniversary pics looked awesome and how nice you got the champagne and such.  Beautiful views and I love Newport!!  That french toast looks to die for but I fear my entire allotment of calories for the day would be in that and then some LOL.  But it might be worth it just once.  YUM.
> 
> Loved the zoo pics as well and I love that zoo.  We have not been back since we met you guys there.  Glad you had fun!
> 
> Exciting that you are now in double digits.  Our trip last week was whirlwind and SUPER crowded.  Mom and I went to DTD the first day after we dropped off the girls and we did some shopping and had dinner at Catal which is one of my faves.  Super yummy!  Then on Friday while the girls were in their conference we drove up to LA and did the Science center.  That is a SUPER cool museum if you ever get a chance on one of your trips.  The space shuttle was awesome but they have a kelp aquarium like Monterey and lots of cool hands on stuff for the kids.  We didn't see everything as we had other stuff to do but it is fun and FREE!!!  And since mom has her bad knee we took the elevator and Jennifer Garner and two of her kids were in the elevator with us.  Just us and them.    I tried to take a pic on the sly but I didn't want her thinking I was taking pics of her so I only got one of the back of her.  Cool to see her though.
> 
> Then we went to the grammy museum which was ineteresting but that one cost and I wasn't as impressed.  It is right by the STaples Center though and it was neat to be downtown.  We also saw the setup for the kids choice awards which was cool.  Then we went to the farmer's market and had some pie at Dupars.  It is really tiny but the pie was good.  Not sure about the other food as we had already had lunch.  And the grove was a lot smaller than I thought it would be.  They have a free trolley that we rode but not much to see and do so we headed to Universal and had dinner at Citywalk.  It was a really fun day and we have seen lots of other stuff we want to do if we go back like the Griffith observatory, Forestlawn, the getty and a tour of the deco bldgs downtown like teh Biltmore and the pantages theater.
> 
> Anyway then the kids had their conference sat morning and we thought we had to wait but katy's FAVORITE author who rights the kingdom keeper books which are all about the Disney parks was there so mom and I raced over there so I could buy her the latest book and get it signed.  His time was up but he was so nice to wait so she could meet him.  The park was NUTS though and we didn't get to do much.  So we opted to go back on Sunday instead of CA.  First time I have ever gone and NOT gone to CA.  But we had 1 day 1 park tickets so it was hard.  SUPER SUPER busy but we got to see Anna and Elsa as well as Capt America and THor which took time and we had 2 sets of Space fastpasses that we never got to use and never made it on the ride the entire trip.  It was still fun though despite the crowds and thunder is AWESOME!
> 
> Anywho anxious to follow your report and see the next installment.



That french toast in Newport is definitely a two person serving (even though Mike seemed to be able to get through his).  SO Good!!

The zoo has gone downhill in my opinion....but part of that could be because of the construction going on.  They've been losing animals of late & of course public opinion wonders about the people running the place.  Mike & I were discussing that they have a lot of "senior" animals and when they are successful in breeding them....they tend to sell the young ones and keep the aging ones.  Well of course they are dying off........  I was pretty disappointed in this trip up there. 

There are lots of places in LA/Hollywood we'd like to explore more.....We will just need to make a "To Do" list and check off things when we get to do them.  I kinda wish we would have opted out of doing Universal Studios....but we've never gone and it's part of the City Pass deal....so we're going.  If we didn't commit to it, we could have done a few more things like the Space Museum!

Did you get on Big Thunder Mt RR??  It's our favorite ride and I'm excited to see the additions this summer!! (all the videos are pretty cool....especially at night!)


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah although I LOVE Disney I am getting to where I like to do other stuff when we go.  We are thinking our next trip will be a short 4 day weekend in November of 15 since we have summer trips the next three years in a row so that will probably be all at the parks but whenever we go back in the summer and have longer there is a ton of stuff I would like to see and do.  We want to go back to the space center with the girls as well as the others and I will def do the city pass next summer trip we go cuz that is a killer deal!

Universal is neat.  The shops at City Walk are fun and if you have not been it is neat but the one in Florida is WAY better.  This one I think has a better back lot tour as it is original and was an actual studio and they still film movies there whereas the one in Florida was built as a theme park.  But there are just not that many rides.  And the ones they DO have are for bigger kids I think.  Like the jurassic park ride.  Not sure about the height requirements but I know it can be scary esp for the twins and maybe Addy not sure how "tough" she is LOL.  I can't do the simpsons cuz I get motion sick.  The mummy is cool but again height requirement.  The back lot tour is neat although not as in depth as it used to be and honestly I probably won't go back to the hollywood one till they have harry potter.  THAT is really cool although doubt it will be as good as the florida version.  I think you will still have fun though.

Thunder is awesome.  We did that one I think 3 times.  I liked the additions and best part is it is MUCH smoother ride.  It really used to knock you around so I like it better.  I think you will like it but the lines were horrendous.  I have never seen ques that went all the way back to the Zocal and they wound around 5 or 6 times.  And even pirates went all the way back to Haunted Mansion and wound around several times.  We only got to ride it once at night.  I don't like weekends and def not during busy times.  I def would NOT have gone then if it had not been for this field trip.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Sherry E said:


> *Kaitlin --*
> 
> You'll be in my area!  The Petersen Auto Museum is literally within shouting distance from where I live!  (And Farmers Market/The Grove are within minutes from there as well.)
> 
> In fact, a lot of large events such as company Christmas parties and other things are held in that museum after hours.   The Auto Museum is where rapper Biggie Smalls was (with P. Diddy/Puff Daddy/Sean Combs) shortly before being shot.
> 
> Recently there have been a lot more celebrity events held across the street from Petersen -- at LACMA -- too.  Somehow, despite all of this fun taking place in my neighborhood, I still have not yet encountered Bradley Cooper, sadly.  Oh well.  One day he'll end up at The Grove, for some reason or another.
> 
> Petersen is one of the locations of several Johnny Rockets in the general area, which I was mentioning to Laurie earlier in this pre-TR.


Wow!! This will be my first time



DizNee Luver said:


> How fun!!  So is prom being held there??


Yes it is!! 


You guys will love Universal!! I'm not sure what rides the twins will like but I know you will all love Despicable Me


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yeah although I LOVE Disney I am getting to where I like to do other stuff when we go.  We are thinking our next trip will be a short 4 day weekend in November of 15 since we have summer trips the next three years in a row so that will probably be all at the parks but whenever we go back in the summer and have longer there is a ton of stuff I would like to see and do.  We want to go back to the space center with the girls as well as the others and I will def do the city pass next summer trip we go cuz that is a killer deal!
> 
> Universal is neat.  The shops at City Walk are fun and if you have not been it is neat but the one in Florida is WAY better.  This one I think has a better back lot tour as it is original and was an actual studio and they still film movies there whereas the one in Florida was built as a theme park.  But there are just not that many rides.  And the ones they DO have are for bigger kids I think.  Like the jurassic park ride.  Not sure about the height requirements but I know it can be scary esp for the twins and maybe Addy not sure how "tough" she is LOL.  I can't do the simpsons cuz I get motion sick.  The mummy is cool but again height requirement.  The back lot tour is neat although not as in depth as it used to be and honestly I probably won't go back to the hollywood one till they have harry potter.  THAT is really cool although doubt it will be as good as the florida version.  I think you will still have fun though.
> 
> Thunder is awesome.  We did that one I think 3 times.  I liked the additions and best part is it is MUCH smoother ride.  It really used to knock you around so I like it better.  I think you will like it but the lines were horrendous.  I have never seen ques that went all the way back to the Zocal and they wound around 5 or 6 times.  And even pirates went all the way back to Haunted Mansion and wound around several times.  We only got to ride it once at night.  I don't like weekends and def not during busy times.  I def would NOT have gone then if it had not been for this field trip.



We decided that this trip would be about other things but we still needed our Disney fix....so we are doing 3 days.  They are getting so expensive, that 3 days is killer on the pocket book.  Makes me sad to think, they are getting very close to being out of our price range for trips.

We've done spring break time at Disneyland 3 times.....no thank you!!!   The color in the park from all the different spring flowers is gorgeous....but I'll have to enjoy them from other people's pics!  

As for Universal.....I don't see the twins doing at Universal other than looking around.  Maybe the backlot tour, Simpsons & Despicable Me....but we will play that by ear.  I've shown Addy & Anthony some of the youtube videos of the other rides and they seem gung ho to ride them with Tyler.  I'm more into just checking it out & City Walk.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Yes it is!!
> 
> 
> You guys will love Universal!! I'm not sure what rides the twins will like but I know you will all love Despicable Me



How awesome Kaitlin!!!  Your prom is going to be EPIC!!


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, *Laurie*!  (I'm responding to your hello and wave from yesterday!)

I've said before and will say again that I think your upcoming plan is a very smart one in how it is being handled.  You're working DLR into the trip so it's not totally off the schedule, but also integrating a lot of other stuff into the mix so the trip is not all about Disney this time.   

Yes, you will have your Disney fix but doing things this way (the way you have planned) also helps to kind of give the twins (and the rest of the family) a bit of what they have grown accustomed to on so many of your family outings, along with adding in brand new experiences for everyone as well.  

This way -- just in case you have to stay away from DLR for a long while (and we can assume that the prices will go up again by either late next month or early June, as always) -- you will have exposed everyone to a lot of other fun things to do instead of DLR, or in addition to DLR but with the DLR segments of the trips being much shorter, so the transition from DLR trips to non-DLR trips might be easier.  Or maybe it just seems that way to me!

Back in the day, CityWalk was where my friends and I would hang out on weekends.  Towards the end of the whole Sunset Strip era, the big multiplex theaters at Universal opened up and we would go to see movies there and then maybe head to the Strip later.  Eventually we transitioned away from the Strip and kept going to the Universal Cineplex (or whatever the heck it was called back then) for movies every weekend, where it was kind of upscale and fun.  Then, as CityWalk began to develop as a destination in its own right over the years we would go there for dinner and shopping.  However, it kept changing and the types of crowds were a bit shady for a while, so we kind of fell out of love with CityWalk a bit.  But that was a long time ago -- I hear it has improved since then. 

For a while -- way before The Grove arrived on the scene or the Hollywood/Highland Complex opened -- CityWalk was the place to be if you wanted an upbeat, lively, outdoor sort of shopping/dining/entertainment experience. 

As for Universal Studios, I haven't been there in probably 23 or 24 years or so!  At that time, the food was horrible.  I hear that the in-park food has improved quite a bit, and it certainly seems as though the park itself has improved 100% since my last visit!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Laurie*!  (I'm responding to your hello and wave from yesterday!)
> 
> I've said before and will say again that I think your upcoming plan is a very smart one in how it is being handled.  You're working DLR into the trip so it's not totally off the schedule, but also integrating a lot of other stuff into the mix so the trip is not all about Disney this time.
> 
> Yes, you will have your Disney fix but doing things this way (the way you have planned) also helps to kind of give the twins (and the rest of the family) a bit of what they have grown accustomed to on so many of your family outings, along with adding in brand new experiences for everyone as well.
> 
> This way -- just in case you have to stay away from DLR for a long while (and we can assume that the prices will go up again by either late next month or early June, as always) -- you will have exposed everyone to a lot of other fun things to do instead of DLR, or in addition to DLR but with the DLR segments of the trips being much shorter, so the transition from DLR trips to non-DLR trips might be easier.  Or maybe it just seems that way to me!
> 
> Back in the day, CityWalk was where my friends and I would hang out on weekends.  Towards the end of the whole Sunset Strip era, the big multiplex theaters at Universal opened up and we would go to see movies there and then maybe head to the Strip later.  Eventually we transitioned away from the Strip and kept going to the Universal Cineplex (or whatever the heck it was called back then) for movies every weekend, where it was kind of upscale and fun.  Then, as CityWalk began to develop as a destination in its own right over the years we would go there for dinner and shopping.  However, it kept changing and the types of crowds were a bit shady for a while, so we kind of fell out of love with CityWalk a bit.  But that was a long time ago -- I hear it has improved since then.
> 
> For a while -- way before The Grove arrived on the scene or the Hollywood/Highland Complex opened -- CityWalk was the place to be if you wanted an upbeat, lively, outdoor sort of shopping/dining/entertainment experience.
> 
> As for Universal Studios, I haven't been there in probably 23 or 24 years or so!  At that time, the food was horrible.  I hear that the in-park food has improved quite a bit, and it certainly seems as though the park itself has improved 100% since my last visit!



We are excited to do different things.....the whole family is looking forward to the San Diego stuff...just wish I could have added another day or two down there to wander about.  I think we're on the right track in checking out other options to Disneyland.  The prices just keep going up & up.....the only reason we decided to do the 3 days was because of the deal on the City Pass.  But we've already trimmed the meal plan there to having breakfast items in our room and then doing all counter meals & no table service or character meals.  As you know.....we are all about those.....but money is going to be tight doing this many days.....so we are approaching it differently.  In fact we've done some other trims but I'll get into later.

We are only planning one meal inside of Universal Studios and dinner in the City Walk at Hard Rock Cafe.  I'm guessing the twins won't be doing a lot of rides here....so hopefully there will be entertainment and such to keep them interested.  (music with a beat and they are happy campers)


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> We are excited to do different things.....the whole family is looking forward to the San Diego stuff...just wish I could have added another day or two down there to wander about.  I think we're on the right track in checking out other options to Disneyland.  The prices just keep going up & up.....the only reason we decided to do the 3 days was because of the deal on the City Pass.  But we've already trimmed the meal plan there to having breakfast items in our room and then doing all counter meals & no table service or character meals.  As you know.....we are all about those.....but money is going to be tight doing this many days.....so we are approaching it differently.  In fact we've done some other trims but I'll get into later.
> 
> We are only planning one meal inside of Universal Studios and dinner in the City Walk at Hard Rock Cafe.  I'm guessing the twins won't be doing a lot of rides here....so hopefully there will be entertainment and such to keep them interested.  (music with a beat and they are happy campers)



Just eliminating table service and character meals from the DLR trip should free up a big chunk of cash in the meal budget, for sure!  It is always weird being at DLR without doing a character meal once you've gotten used to doing them (or not eating at a particular table service place you are used to eating at) but, again, this will be a good way to give everyone a Disney trip so they are not totally deprived of Disney...and yet kind of transition out of some of the more expensive aspects of the usual Disney trips in case the prices hike up again and table service/character meals become too difficult to manage.

Plus, as you know, a lot of the DLR counter service places are pretty good these days so those options should be more than satisfactory, I would think!  

Have you, by any chance, checked out *Bret/mvf-m11c's* brand new TR thread (I think it's called "Second All In One..." or a similar title)?  So far, I think the thread might only be 6 pages long, but in the last couple of pages of it he has some photos and recaps of his experiences at Universal Studios and CityWalk this past December.  You're not going there for the holidays, but you may be interested in seeing his USH and CityWalk segments.  Plus, he has links at the top of each TR installment, directing the readers to the previous installment; and he has links at the bottom of each TR installment, directing the reader to the next TR section -- so all of the TR segments are very easy to locate and get to!   In addition, he's got the Index/Table of Contents in post #2 on page 1, so you can easily see where the Universal segments are.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> As for Universal.....I don't see the twins doing at Universal other than looking around.  Maybe the backlot tour, Simpsons & Despicable Me....but we will play that by ear.  I've shown Addy & Anthony some of the youtube videos of the other rides and they seem gung ho to ride them with Tyler.  I'm more into just checking it out & City Walk.
> 
> 
> 
> How awesome Kaitlin!!!  Your prom is going to be EPIC!!


It sure will. I will be one of 12 kids wearing a sash and one of 6 girls wearing a tiara


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Just eliminating table service and character meals from the DLR trip should free up a big chunk of cash in the meal budget, for sure!  It is always weird being at DLR without doing a character meal once you've gotten used to doing them (or not eating at a particular table service place you are used to eating at) but, again, this will be a good way to give everyone a Disney trip so they are not totally deprived of Disney...and yet kind of transition out of some of the more expensive aspects of the usual Disney trips in case the prices hike up again and table service/character meals become too difficult to manage.
> 
> Plus, as you know, a lot of the DLR counter service places are pretty good these days so those options should be more than satisfactory, I would think!
> 
> Have you, by any chance, checked out *Bret/mvf-m11c's* brand new TR thread (I think it's called "Second All In One..." or a similar title)?  So far, I think the thread might only be 6 pages long, but in the last couple of pages of it he has some photos and recaps of his experiences at Universal Studios and CityWalk this past December.  You're not going there for the holidays, but you may be interested in seeing his USH and CityWalk segments.  Plus, he has links at the top of each TR installment, directing the readers to the previous installment; and he has links at the bottom of each TR installment, directing the reader to the next TR section -- so all of the TR segments are very easy to locate and get to!   In addition, he's got the Index/Table of Contents in post #2 on page 1, so you can easily see where the Universal segments are.



What usually happens is we do 2 meals at day:  1 character meal & 1 table service.....so we don't get to eat at the counter service places.  This time we're getting back to Hungry Bear, Taste Pilots & Jolly Holiday!!  So we're looking forward to that!!

I haven't seen Bret's report....I will try to get over & check it out!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> It sure will. I will be one of 12 kids wearing a sash and one of 6 girls wearing a tiara



Looking forward to seeing pictures from that night!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm curious but what color was your cap and gown for high school and/or graduation? I'm asking because I forgot to mention what mine were. For the guys, they are red . The girls unfortunatley, have white


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I'm curious but what color was your cap and gown for high school and/or graduation? I'm asking because I forgot to mention what mine were. For the guys, they are red . The girls unfortunatley, have white



The boys were in Dark Blue and the girls in Light Blue......not sure why since our school colors were Black & Yellow.....lol


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Mine are red and white, just like High School Musical.


----------



## kelmac284

Hey Laurie just thought I would come check and see if there was anything new on here.  I always LOVE your tr's and they are so fun with all your pics and such.  I had to cancel our DW trip for November because my parents desperately need to sell our old house and I need to light a fire under them.  They are big time procrastinators so I am hoping that if we don't go that I can get them motivated.  It doesn't really affect me but I know they need to do it and I am hoping with my urging we can get on it so they can get out from under that thing.  Also my mom's knee has gotten REALLY bad and I want her to get the surgery but she is putting that off as well.  So I am really hoping that I can convince her to do it over the holidays this year when things are slow at work.  Don't get me wrong it makes me REALLY sad to have to do this since we haven't been in 4 years and now I don't know when or IF we will go back but I need to help them get other things done that are more important.

We do have our trip to Mexico in June which I am looking forward to although I would have forgone that as well but they have their place down there and they haven't been in awhile either and they really want the girls to go so I am glad that we are going but wish we could get some things accomplished first.  And then they usually go to Monterey every August for a car race but they are forgoing it this year and we decided to drive back down to LA over 4th of July weekend and we are going to go back to Hearst Castle as the last time the girls went they were too young to remember, going to Oxnard as my dad has a car museum he wants to see and staying at our favorite hotel on the beach so getting some beach days and then taking dad and the girls to the science museum that mom and I went to and a few other local things like Griffith observatory and such.  So I am looking forward to that as well. It will be weird going down and no Disney especially since at this point we have no idea WHEN we will be going back.  I wanted to do the ladies trip this year but with mom's knee and everything else I don't know if that will happen either.  So for the first time in years we have NO trips planned and no idea WHEN we will get back.  Sad in a way because evernthough I have been many times I love it so and it makes me so happy to go.  I will just have to live vicariously through your report 

Then I booked a weekend in August for Shane and I too take the girls to Yosemite.  Again we have not been since they were little and they don't remember it.  And yes I know it is weird to be going with Shane but we do still do a few "family" things together and we are splitting the cost and he is going to drive since I don't have a car that can go out of town.  So hoping that will be fun.  

Anywho just wanted to check in and share my upcoming plans as it is more fun when you can share it.  Can't wait till you start doing daily posts again as it gets closer!!  

Also looking forward to seeing you guys when you come through town!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Hey Laurie just thought I would come check and see if there was anything new on here.  I always LOVE your tr's and they are so fun with all your pics and such.  I had to cancel our DW trip for November because my parents desperately need to sell our old house and I need to light a fire under them.  They are big time procrastinators so I am hoping that if we don't go that I can get them motivated.  It doesn't really affect me but I know they need to do it and I am hoping with my urging we can get on it so they can get out from under that thing.  Also my mom's knee has gotten REALLY bad and I want her to get the surgery but she is putting that off as well.  So I am really hoping that I can convince her to do it over the holidays this year when things are slow at work.  Don't get me wrong it makes me REALLY sad to have to do this since we haven't been in 4 years and now I don't know when or IF we will go back but I need to help them get other things done that are more important.
> 
> We do have our trip to Mexico in June which I am looking forward to although I would have forgone that as well but they have their place down there and they haven't been in awhile either and they really want the girls to go so I am glad that we are going but wish we could get some things accomplished first.  And then they usually go to Monterey every August for a car race but they are forgoing it this year and we decided to drive back down to LA over 4th of July weekend and we are going to go back to Hearst Castle as the last time the girls went they were too young to remember, going to Oxnard as my dad has a car museum he wants to see and staying at our favorite hotel on the beach so getting some beach days and then taking dad and the girls to the science museum that mom and I went to and a few other local things like Griffith observatory and such.  So I am looking forward to that as well. It will be weird going down and no Disney especially since at this point we have no idea WHEN we will be going back.  I wanted to do the ladies trip this year but with mom's knee and everything else I don't know if that will happen either.  So for the first time in years we have NO trips planned and no idea WHEN we will get back.  Sad in a way because evernthough I have been many times I love it so and it makes me so happy to go.  I will just have to live vicariously through your report
> 
> Then I booked a weekend in August for Shane and I too take the girls to Yosemite.  Again we have not been since they were little and they don't remember it.  And yes I know it is weird to be going with Shane but we do still do a few "family" things together and we are splitting the cost and he is going to drive since I don't have a car that can go out of town.  So hoping that will be fun.
> 
> Anywho just wanted to check in and share my upcoming plans as it is more fun when you can share it.  Can't wait till you start doing daily posts again as it gets closer!!
> 
> Also looking forward to seeing you guys when you come through town!!



Well maybe no "Disney" trips but it does sound like you have some things to look forward to!!  We would have liked to have gone to Yosemite, but time and other choices trumped going this time around.

When the trip gets closer, I will PM all you ladies in the Sac area to try & set something up.  We will be driving from San Diego that day and will do a dinner (unless people want to do a breakfast instead the next morning) lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

71 Days.....it's coming up quick!!!

BIG NEWS!!!  DEREK IS MOVING HOME NEXT TUESDAY!!  

Derek left May 12, 2013 to do the 2nd go around of the Disney College Program at WDW.  He was done on January 3rd but instead of coming home or staying in Florida.....he moved to Minnesota with his girlfriend.  We figured it was pretty serious for him to do that.  He's never been one to act on impulse.....but unfortunately, he realized he wasn't "IN" love with her and so he'll be heading home.  I feel bad for him and the girl (I've actually been talking with her & being supportive) but better to make those decisions early on -vs- sticking together for 5 years and then breaking up.  Neither are easy......but they've only been together about 7 months.

So with Derek coming home.....he'll be joining us on the road trip!!


----------



## luulu1999

HOW FUN!!!!!! 71 days....we still have 87


----------



## kelmac284

So excited for you that Derrick is coming back.  I know it is hard to have your kiddos so far from home and sometimes things just work out for the best.  Does he think he wants to stay in your area for good or does he have other ideas for his future?  I know you would love it if he stayed near you guys!!  

And as far as my post goes yeah I can deal with no Disney but I know the kids are having withdrawls.  Sure we were JUST there but knowing they won't be going for awhile and also knowing we will be IN LA and not going they are kind of upset LOL but I told them I am looking forward to doing other things.  I am still super bummed about DW because I have NO idea when we will get to go now and I have been planning for a year but I know you know how that goes!!  If I KNEW we were postponing it would be different but Katy starts high school in August and it will be really hard for her to miss a week of school from now on so all the trips we have planned for the next few years are in the summer and I won't go to DW in the summer.  TOO hot and crowded.

Sooo who knows but I am in full gear planning our trip for NEXT summer.  Going to fly to NYC and spend 4 days in the city the drive up to Boston, spend a few days, and then head up as far as Portland Maine before circling back around and going through New Hampshire and Vermont, Hope to see the Von Trapp lodge (from Sound of Music) and working our way to Niagra Falls before heading home.  SOOO excited.

I'm so happy for you and yes as far as Dinner it is at least a 9 hour drive from San Diego so it might me tough.  I would probably be up for breakfast too.

Can't wait to see you and esp start seeing about your report!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> HOW FUN!!!!!! 71 days....we still have 87



It's coming up quickly.......too quickly at times for us!! lol



kelmac284 said:


> So excited for you that Derrick is coming back.  I know it is hard to have your kiddos so far from home and sometimes things just work out for the best.  Does he think he wants to stay in your area for good or does he have other ideas for his future?  I know you would love it if he stayed near you guys!!
> 
> And as far as my post goes yeah I can deal with no Disney but I know the kids are having withdrawls.  Sure we were JUST there but knowing they won't be going for awhile and also knowing we will be IN LA and not going they are kind of upset LOL but I told them I am looking forward to doing other things.  I am still super bummed about DW because I have NO idea when we will get to go now and I have been planning for a year but I know you know how that goes!!  If I KNEW we were postponing it would be different but Katy starts high school in August and it will be really hard for her to miss a week of school from now on so all the trips we have planned for the next few years are in the summer and I won't go to DW in the summer.  TOO hot and crowded.
> 
> Sooo who knows but I am in full gear planning our trip for NEXT summer.  Going to fly to NYC and spend 4 days in the city the drive up to Boston, spend a few days, and then head up as far as Portland Maine before circling back around and going through New Hampshire and Vermont, Hope to see the Von Trapp lodge (from Sound of Music) and working our way to Niagra Falls before heading home.  SOOO excited.
> 
> I'm so happy for you and yes as far as Dinner it is at least a 9 hour drive from San Diego so it might me tough.  I would probably be up for breakfast too.
> 
> Can't wait to see you and esp start seeing about your report!!



I know my kids were definitely ready for a return trip to Disneyland.  We went December 2012 with all the kids.....but they haven't been since (but I have been......)   So I can understand your kids (and you) being bummed about not having one on the books.  Yes, I truly understand planning the WDW trip to have to cancel....... 

Next summer's trip sounds exciting!!

Yeah, we are going to need to get out of San Diego EARLY to make dinner up there.  I wish we had more time so we could stay another day and then do dinner then......but we have to be back in Oregon for a wedding.  So my guess is about a 7pm dinner time or even 8pm.  I think it would be a Thursday night so that could be an issue for those that work Friday morning.....but it's summertime so shouldn't interfere with schools.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm excited for Derek!! At one point, you'll be near where my senior prom is


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I'm excited for Derek!! At one point, you'll be near where my senior prom is



We're very excited to have Derek home & joining us this summer for our trip!!

When is your prom Kaitlin??


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

May 31st.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> May 31st.



That will be here before you know it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well I reserved the Desert Inn & Suites for our 5 nights in Anaheim.  I have the Motel 6/Maingate booked as well.....but where we are adding Derek to one of the two rooms.....that would make one person sleeping on the floor and their floors are hardwood.  This also makes it easy to go back to our rooms when needed.  It is $700 more, but I think we'll be happier doing this.  We got the Executive Family Suite that sleeps 10 & has 2 full bathrooms......for 9 of us, it sounds like a perfect fit!  So now I'll need to cancel the Motel 6 ressie.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm glad everything worked out. Here's my PTR Link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3227636


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I hope you guys enjoy the trip with Derek


----------



## DizNee Luver

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!​


----------



## maryr1oz

Hi Laurie,

Your trip is so close now 

We stayed in the Executive suite at Desert Inn back in 09, and we really liked it. There were 8 of us (adults) in total, and it really did feel like we had enough space for everyone. The only thing that was _slightly_ annoying was that the suite was literally the last room on the top floor at the back of the hotel. There was a flight of stairs down right outside the room, but that's not helpful if you have strollers. The elevator didn't seem to take too long. 

The hotel is a super easy walk back and forth from the parks. I remember seeing oversized cars parked in the above ground lot as well. 

I'm sure you guys will have a great time!


----------



## DizNee Luver

maryr1oz said:


> Hi Laurie,
> 
> Your trip is so close now
> 
> We stayed in the Executive suite at Desert Inn back in 09, and we really liked it. There were 8 of us (adults) in total, and it really did feel like we had enough space for everyone. The only thing that was _slightly_ annoying was that the suite was literally the last room on the top floor at the back of the hotel. There was a flight of stairs down right outside the room, but that's not helpful if you have strollers. The elevator didn't seem to take too long.
> 
> The hotel is a super easy walk back and forth from the parks. I remember seeing oversized cars parked in the above ground lot as well.
> 
> I'm sure you guys will have a great time!



I believe we are at 59 days!!! 

We stayed in a Parlor Suite in 2005 and had an issue with the upstairs bath tub overflowing & soaking one of our mattresses (water came thru the light fixture).  The mgmt said we don't have another mattress and my mother-in-law "suggested firmly" that they find us one!!    .......and they did.

I couldn't remember if they had an elevator or not.  We have one daughter that will be using an adaptive stroller and my mother-in-law has trouble with stairs....so I'm glad they have one!!

We love the location......easy to go back & forth from the room to the parks!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the Mothers Day pictures!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the Mothers Day pictures!!



 Thanks!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Laurie --*

Question for you.  I know you love the PPH, as do I, but between the PPH and the DLH, which one has a better daybed?  It has been so long since I stayed at the DLH and their daybeds have changed since then!

A DIS'er in my Christmas/Holiday Superthread is mulling over the PPH vs. the DLH for the holidays.  I gave her my thoughts on the PPH and said that it works for me, but I said that others would probably suggest that she stay at the DLH.  She wants to know which one has the better daybed - Here -- and I have no idea how to answer that.  All I know is that the PPH daybed is a confounded contraption that is confusing to assemble!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> *Laurie --*
> 
> Question for you.  I know you love the PPH, as do I, but between the PPH and the DLH, which one has a better daybed?  It has been so long since I stayed at the DLH and their daybeds have changed since then!
> 
> A DIS'er in my Christmas/Holiday Superthread is mulling over the PPH vs. the DLH for the holidays.  I gave her my thoughts on the PPH and said that it works for me, but I said that others would probably suggest that she stay at the DLH.  She wants to know which one has the better daybed - Here -- and I have no idea how to answer that.  All I know is that the PPH daybed is a confounded contraption that is confusing to assemble!



Well that's not an easy one to answer......we have only used the day beds at PPH and we used them for the girls.  So I don't know how comfy they are for adults and the kids didn't complain.  We have never used the day beds at the DLH.  When we stayed there it was just Mike and I.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> Well that's not an easy one to answer......we have only used the day beds at PPH and we used them for the girls.  So I don't know how comfy they are for adults and the kids didn't complain.  We have never used the day beds at the DLH.  When we stayed there it was just Mike and I.



Hmm...Well, thank you anyway!  I know that there are specific people who follow my thread who have stayed at both the PPH and DLH recently and probably know about the daybeds, but they have not spoken up.  Oh well.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loving your plans so far!!


----------



## Sherry E

...


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

1 Week from today, I'll be at prom!!! Also, yesterday was my birthday


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> 1 Week from today, I'll be at prom!!! Also, yesterday was my birthday



 Exciting!!!! 

 Happy Birthday Kaitlin!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We're at 45 days before our trip!!!  Need to sell off our camp trailer and then I will feel much better about our finances for this big trip.......every trip we always hit a financial snag.....but luckily a ton of things were pre-paid but the addition of Derek added more then originally planned.

I am working a couple days at a job OUTSIDE my home!!!   It's been 7 years since I worked a job.......loving being able to get out of the house for a few hours.  I'm working at Safeway at the same store Mike does!!  They work around my schedule (I write days & times I'm available and if they need coverage during those times, I get plugged into the schedule).  Not looking for lots of hours, just a few & a couple extra dollars doesn't hurt either!!


----------



## luulu1999

I know EXACTLY how you feel about the finances it is the same way with us...that is also why I try to prepay as much as possible and I am also working a second job  12hrs every other Sat and Sun in a nursing home...not fun...at all....We have 60 days!! I get to make my first reservation Thursday!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel about the finances it is the same way with us...that is also why I try to prepay as much as possible and I am also working a second job  12hrs every other Sat and Sun in a nursing home...not fun...at all....We have 60 days!! I get to make my first reservation Thursday!!!



YAY on the 60 day mark coming up!!!  This is the first trip we're not doing a character meal or a sit down meal........we usually do at least 2 character meals and sometimes all of them.  So it was weird for me to realize we were under the 60 day mark......it threw me off!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> Exciting!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Kaitlin!!!



Thank you!! I'm excited!!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> We're at 45 days before our trip!!!  Need to sell off our camp trailer and then I will feel much better about our finances for this big trip.......every trip we always hit a financial snag.....but luckily a ton of things were pre-paid but the addition of Derek added more then originally planned.
> 
> I am working a couple days at a job OUTSIDE my home!!!   It's been 7 years since I worked a job.......loving being able to get out of the house for a few hours.  I'm working at Safeway at the same store Mike does!!  They work around my schedule (I write days & times I'm available and if they need coverage during those times, I get plugged into the schedule).  Not looking for lots of hours, just a few & a couple extra dollars doesn't hurt either!!



My DS17 has been working as a courtesy clerk at Safeway since January. In fact, he's there right now doing the closing shift! Small world 

Exciting that your trip is coming so fast. I am still hoping we go to Sea World in July but I think the other SoCal attractions may have to wait until a future trip. My best friend and her family are at Disneyland this week and I am super-excited for her and super-jealous. But we're already scheming to take our 2 DDs back next summer for their 16th birthdays. Shhh!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> My DS17 has been working as a courtesy clerk at Safeway since January. In fact, he's there right now doing the closing shift! Small world
> 
> Exciting that your trip is coming so fast. I am still hoping we go to Sea World in July but I think the other SoCal attractions may have to wait until a future trip. My best friend and her family are at Disneyland this week and I am super-excited for her and super-jealous. But we're already scheming to take our 2 DDs back next summer for their 16th birthdays. Shhh!
> 
> PHXscuba



That's awesome that your son also works for Safeway!!! lol

Oh that would make for a memorable 16th birthday!!  (your secret is safe with me)

Any idea when you would be doing your Sea World trip?  I'm really looking forward to going!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Hope you guys enjoy sea world. Anyway, prom was amazing!! I won prom queen


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Hope you guys enjoy sea world. Anyway, prom was amazing!! I won prom queen



 Woo Hoo Kaitlin!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo Kaitlin!!!  Congrats!!!



Thank you!! I was up against 5 other girls, most of which I know. My partner won too. As soon as our principal announced my name, I hugged the my partner and then the rest of the court.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Thank you!! I was up against 5 other girls, most of which I know. My partner won too. As soon as our principal announced my name, I hugged the my partner and then the rest of the court.



That is so awesome!!  Looking forward to seeing some pics!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I will pm the pictures to  you


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I will pm the pictures to  you



Sounds good!!


----------



## Sherry E

...


----------



## MorganM

We are also driving down in July and are loving your plans!  Cant wait to see your pictures while on the road


----------



## luulu1999

You guys are soo close now!!! We are the 45 day mark before we will be at Disneyland...only 43 days til we leave


----------



## DizNee Luver

MorganM said:


> We are also driving down in July and are loving your plans!  Cant wait to see your pictures while on the road



Fun!!!  What are you trip dates??  Doing anything other than Disneyland??



luulu1999 said:


> You guys are soo close now!!! We are the 45 day mark before we will be at Disneyland...only 43 days til we leave



  Coming up fast!!



SHERRY?????  I see 2 posts by you but only ........   

So life here has been crazy busy and we're in panic mode trying to sell our camp trailer....lots of people looking & loving it but then they go home & call us the next day and have bills to pay or car repair or not sure they have a rig to pull it, etc.  So until I have this sold......I'm trying NOT to think about the trip........ 

Will update when I have a little more time & can give you the updated itinerary!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Oh dear!! I'm sorry that this is happening to you guys


----------



## DizNee Luver

Yesterday I ordered the remainder of our tickets (after adding Betty my mother-in-law & son Derek).  So I printed out our Disney Family Museum tickets.......speaking of these tickets........QUESTION to anyone that has gone before:  So after I purchased our original tickets, we found out that there would be a Mary Blair exhibit.  Super excited to see that.....BUT......when I purchased yesterday's tickets.....there was a spot to "upgrade" for $5 more for the special exhibits.   So, this wasn't an option (at least that I can remember) when I got the bulk of our tickets and so I didn't add it to yesterday's two.  But am I to understand, that it's going to cost us more to see the Mary Blair exhibit????   Will they let us "upgrade" at the door with our printed tickets??  I'm so confused....and sad that it's not included in the ticket price.  

I also got the Monterey Bay Aquarium tickets for Betty & Derek and they should be here this week.  I also purchased Derek's City Pass which will be here Thursday.

The last item I purchased (and the last of the pre-purchased things) was the Photopass+ card for our time at Disneyland.  I love that all our pics and on-ride pics are included on a disc.  

So now keep those *+*+*+pixie dust, good thoughts, etc+*+*+* that our camp trailer sells THIS WEEK!!!!   Otherwise, my nerves will be totally shot......... 

24 days!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WE SOLD THE TRAILER!!!!

 Let the "it's almost trip time excitement" commence!!!!


----------



## maryr1oz

Wooooo hooooo!! 

Now the real excitement can begin...


----------



## DizNee Luver

UPDATED ITINERARY:

Thursday, July 10:  Drive to Coos Bay, Stay at Motel 6, Dinner with friends at Dave's Pizza Parlor

Friday, July 11:  Breakfast at Kozy Kitchen in Coos Bay, Head south, stopping at _Prehistoric Gardens_ http://www.prehistoricgardens.com/ to see the dinosaurs. Continue south to Willits California.  (quick stop at Trees of Mystery to see the giant Paul Bunyan & Blue the Ox in the parking lot and then go to the Drive Thru Tree).  Dinner at Lumberjacks.  Staying at Super 8.

Saturday, July 12:  Drive to Santa Rosa.  Go to the _Charles M Schulz Museum_ http://schulzmuseum.org/  Having lunch at the Puppy Cafe.  Continue south to San Francisco.  Staying at the Travelodge at the Presidio.  Hoping to get down to Pier 39 and dinner at In & Out.

Sunday, July 13:  Go to the _Disney Family Museum_ http://www.waltdisney.org/  Grab lunch & check out the _Koret's Childrens Quarter_ http://www.golden-gate-park.com/childrens-playground.html  to let the kids blow off some steam!  Head south to Gilroy.  Staying at Super 8 and dinner at Famous Dave's BBQ.

Monday, July 14:  Go to _Monterey Bay Aquarium_ http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/  Lunch at Johnny Rockets and then a long drive over to Anaheim.  We would like to go down the coast line for part of that trip before cutting inland.  Dinner at In & Out.  Staying at the Desert Inn & Suites (across from Disneyland).  We will be staying here until Saturday, July19th.

Tuesday, July 15:  _Disneyland_ https://disneyland.disney.go.com/  Breakfast at motel, lunch at Tangaroa Terrace & dinner at the Corn Dog Wagon.

Wednesday, July 16:  _Disneyland_.  Breakfast at motel, lunch at Earl of Sandwich & dinner at Taste Pilots Grill.

Thursday, July 17:  _Disneyland_.  Breakfast at motel, lunch at Jolly Holiday & dinner at Hungry Bear.

Friday, July 18:  _Huntington Beach_ http://www.huntingtonbeachca.gov/  We will let the kids play (first time for the twins to ever play at the beach/sand)  Planning a picnic lunch and then back to Anaheim for the _Angel's Baseball Game!!_ http://losangeles.angels.mlb.com/index.jsp?c_id=ana  It's a night game, so we will have "dogs" at the game.

Saturday, July 19:  Leave Anaheim and head to Hollywood.  We will be staying at the Beverly Gardens.  Going to _Universal Studios_http://www.universalstudioshollywood.com/  We've never been & am looking forward to checking it out!  We will have lunch in the park at Mel's Diner and then dinner in the CityWalk at Hard Rock Cafe.

Sunday, July 20:  Starting our day at Dupar's at the _Los Angeles Farmer's Market_ http://www.farmersmarketla.com/  We will look around for a while & then head up to Griffith Park to go to _Walt's Barn_.  http://carolwood.com/walts-barn/  After getting our fill of trains (or when they close at 3pm), we'll head to Torrance to see my older brother & his wife for dinner.  We will stay in Westminster at the Super 8.

Monday, July 21:  We will continue south to San Diego.  We will be staying at the King's Inn for 2 nights.  Today we will be going to the _San Diego Zoo_ http://zoo.sandiegozoo.org/  We are bringing a picnic lunch.  We will have dinner with our friend Michelle (zoemakes5) and her family!! 

Tuesday, July 22:  Today we will go to _Sea World_ http://seaworldparks.com/en/seaworld-sandiego/  Very excited to be going here!!  We will start our day having breakfast with Shamu.  Dinner will be in the park somewhere.

Wednesday, July 23:  A long day in the car today, as we head north on I-5.  We will have breakfast at our motel at the Waffle Spot before leaving San Diego and then lunch at In & Out and dinner.....who knows?  We will be stopping in Sacramento and staying at the Super 8 near the airport.  We were hoping to meet up with friends for dinner, but it's such a long drive (and we can't control traffic).....we decided it would be just too late to try and do dinner.  We will grab something quick on the road.

Thursday, July 24:  Heading north to Central Point, Oregon.  Will be having breakfast at Black Bear Diner in Redding.  In Central Point, we'll be staying at the Super 8.  Hoping to do dinner with friends 
at Si Casa Flores (very yummy Mexican food).

Friday, July 25:  Staying in Central Point.  The kids will stay with friends, so Mike & I can go to a wedding.

Saturday, July 26:  Heading home...........


----------



## DizNee Luver

maryr1oz said:


> Wooooo hooooo!!
> 
> Now the real excitement can begin...



 Yes it can!!


----------



## kelmac284

Laurie the special exhibits do cost extra.  I am not sure if you can add on to your existing tickets but I THINK you can.  Cuz I know we bought ours through a groupon last time we went and then when we got there they told us that they  had a special exhibit if we wanted to purchase.  You may want to call to make sure.  And YES it sucks to have to pay extra considering how much it costs just to go.  We got a half off ticket through groupon and that is the only reason we went the 2nd time.  Plus my mom had never been.  Shane and I took the girls the first time back in like 07 or something and then mom and I took the girls in 13.  It is neat and fun but once you have seen it you don't really need to see it again.  At least that is my opinion LOL.  Hope you get it worked out and your itinerary sounds good.  Looking forward to seeing your report!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Laurie the special exhibits do cost extra.  I am not sure if you can add on to your existing tickets but I THINK you can.  Cuz I know we bought ours through a groupon last time we went and then when we got there they told us that they  had a special exhibit if we wanted to purchase.  You may want to call to make sure.  And YES it sucks to have to pay extra considering how much it costs just to go.  We got a half off ticket through groupon and that is the only reason we went the 2nd time.  Plus my mom had never been.  Shane and I took the girls the first time back in like 07 or something and then mom and I took the girls in 13.  It is neat and fun but once you have seen it you don't really need to see it again.  At least that is my opinion LOL.  Hope you get it worked out and your itinerary sounds good.  Looking forward to seeing your report!!



That is a bummer that it's not included.  I will probably call and find out about upgrading at the door.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## PHXscuba

Exciting that it is getting so close! You have a great detailed plan. I would be worn out just changing hotels that many times! 

We are headed out in a couple hours to SoCal for a very quick weekend and a mini family reunion.  Lots of driving for less than 48 hours there. It's going to be 70 degrees which is about 35 degrees cooler than here! But I am taking the younger kids back the end of July for a longer visit and plan to do Sea World then. I think we'll save Universal Studios and Magic Mountain for next spring, when it's cooler (and my youngest will hopefully grow just enough for the biggest coasters).

Have fun packing and planning!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Exciting that it is getting so close! You have a great detailed plan. I would be worn out just changing hotels that many times!
> 
> We are headed out in a couple hours to SoCal for a very quick weekend and a mini family reunion.  Lots of driving for less than 48 hours there. It's going to be 70 degrees which is about 35 degrees cooler than here! But I am taking the younger kids back the end of July for a longer visit and plan to do Sea World then. I think we'll save Universal Studios and Magic Mountain for next spring, when it's cooler (and my youngest will hopefully grow just enough for the biggest coasters).
> 
> Have fun packing and planning!
> 
> PHXscuba



Have fun at your reunion!!  I hope Magic Mountain is a safe place.....been a while since we saw anything on it....but I know for a while they were having serious gang issues at the one in Santa Clarita.


----------



## DizNee Luver

So the last of the tickets came in, so we are ready with all the things I was able to pre-buy.  I'm putting clothes aside, as well as our beach bag (toys/towels), picking up snacky type foods and getting all the driving directions, motel confirmations, etc all in one place.

We are down to 17 days!!  Time is flying and it will be trip time before we know it!!


----------



## kelmac284

So exciting that it is getting so close.  I can't WAIT to start reading your report!!

I have to share I am so excited.  We were supposed to go to LA next weekend and do Hearst Castle and the beach and some other things and then before we left for Mexico we were thinking about switching to Vegas but with all the money we spent on that trip plus it being so close just getting back my mom decided it wasn't going to work.  I was bummed because other than our trip NEXT summer we had nothing planned including the diva trip.  But now today at work we decided we are going to go to SF for Labor Day Weekend and just fart around shopping and at the wharf and mom and I are going to see a show but what I am REALLY excited about is we decided to go to LA for Veteran's Day weekend.  We are going to leave Friday night after the girls get off school and fly into LAX (they have pretty cheap tix right now 77 bucks) and then we are going to go to the Disney Studio tour.  I just upgraded my membership and the tickets go on sale next week.  I guess I should say we are going to go as long as I get tickets next week (crossing my fingers!!).  Anyway then we are going to do some of the stuff we were going to do next week like Griffith Park and Forrest Lawn.  On that Sunday we are going to take a tour of the Biltmore Hotel and possibly do High Tea and then on Monday we are going to do a day at Universal, then probably another hollywood tour on Tuesday and then fly back home.  I am most excited though about the Disney studio tour.  Have ALWAYS wanted to do that so praying it all works out but it seems in the cards since they only do it a few times a year and it happens to be the EXACT weekend we were planning on going and we decided just before the tickets go on sale so think good thoughts we get it in!

Anywho just wanted to share with someone I know who is excited as me and again I am so excited to see your report!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> So exciting that it is getting so close.  I can't WAIT to start reading your report!!
> 
> I have to share I am so excited.  We were supposed to go to LA next weekend and do Hearst Castle and the beach and some other things and then before we left for Mexico we were thinking about switching to Vegas but with all the money we spent on that trip plus it being so close just getting back my mom decided it wasn't going to work.  I was bummed because other than our trip NEXT summer we had nothing planned including the diva trip.  But now today at work we decided we are going to go to SF for Labor Day Weekend and just fart around shopping and at the wharf and mom and I are going to see a show but what I am REALLY excited about is we decided to go to LA for Veteran's Day weekend.  We are going to leave Friday night after the girls get off school and fly into LAX (they have pretty cheap tix right now 77 bucks) and then we are going to go to the Disney Studio tour.  I just upgraded my membership and the tickets go on sale next week.  I guess I should say we are going to go as long as I get tickets next week (crossing my fingers!!).  Anyway then we are going to do some of the stuff we were going to do next week like Griffith Park and Forrest Lawn.  On that Sunday we are going to take a tour of the Biltmore Hotel and possibly do High Tea and then on Monday we are going to do a day at Universal, then probably another hollywood tour on Tuesday and then fly back home.  I am most excited though about the Disney studio tour.  Have ALWAYS wanted to do that so praying it all works out but it seems in the cards since they only do it a few times a year and it happens to be the EXACT weekend we were planning on going and we decided just before the tickets go on sale so think good thoughts we get it in!
> 
> Anywho just wanted to share with someone I know who is excited as me and again I am so excited to see your report!!



Oh that is exciting news!!  Fingers crossed you get those tickets and get to go!!!   It does help having a trip on the horizon to keep us sane.....lol  I'd love to do the S. Cali Adventures in Disney trip with Mike.  Maybe in the future!!


----------



## kelmac284

Oh I know when I was looking for the info on D23 tours of the studios I saw that adventures by disney.  WOW.  That sounds soooo cool.  But yikes it is spendy!!!  I am still hoping to someday get into Club 33.  My mom has a friend who has a company membership but I don't know if she still has access or not.  I def still have that on my bucket list.  At this point we have NO plans to go to Disney till the fall of 15 which is a LONG way away but to be honest as MUCH as I love Disney with the price increases and all the stuff that is down I am ok with it.  We are hoping to do some other fun stuff and I am really looking forward to our East Coast trip next year so hopefully those things will keep my mind off of it.  We are hoping to go in maybe September of next year to see what if any of the 60th anniver stuff there is.  By then it will almost be over LOL but we will def be ready to go back by then!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Oh I know when I was looking for the info on D23 tours of the studios I saw that adventures by disney.  WOW.  That sounds soooo cool.  But yikes it is spendy!!!  I am still hoping to someday get into Club 33.  My mom has a friend who has a company membership but I don't know if she still has access or not.  I def still have that on my bucket list.  At this point we have NO plans to go to Disney till the fall of 15 which is a LONG way away but to be honest as MUCH as I love Disney with the price increases and all the stuff that is down I am ok with it.  We are hoping to do some other fun stuff and I am really looking forward to our East Coast trip next year so hopefully those things will keep my mind off of it.  We are hoping to go in maybe September of next year to see what if any of the 60th anniver stuff there is.  By then it will almost be over LOL but we will def be ready to go back by then!



It is spendy but does include a lot of things and VIP treatment from the time we step off the plane.  So it would be like an Anniversary celebration if we were to do it.

I get the Disney getting so expensive.  That's why this trip only included 3 days and the rest is trying new things.  The kids have never been to San Diego, Universal Studios, Farmer's Market, Disney Family Museum, etc.  Almost everything on our trip.  So I'm really excited to see them try new things and we may find new favorites.  Disney is getting very close to pricing out of our budgets....which is sad!

I'm doing the Diva trip next year.....hopefully they'll have the 60th Anniversary stuff available all year!!


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah mom and I won't be doing the diva trip.  Too many other things going on.  She is SUPPOSED to be getting her knee fixed but she keeps putting it off.  But we have our big trip to the east coast coming up next summer for Katy's 16th birthday so other than a few quick little weekend trips we won't be doing much of anything saving up for that trip.  I am hoping to hopefully get back to the diva trip in 16 though.  In fact we have no plans to go to disney at ALL until fall of 15.  So that is going to be the longest we have gone.  I am sure I will be in major withdrawals by then LOL.

But as of now we have that trip next summer and then we put in over a year ago to go to the Aulauni in Summer of 16 so 3 years in advance but somehow I doubt we will get in and since mom already paid for her week we will probably switch it to another timeshare so we can at least GO to hawaii.  I have only been once and girls never been.  We can still go to the Aulauni I think for the day and just check it out at least.  We have until Jan of 16 and if we don't get it we will have to book something else.

And then in Jan of 17 we are FINALLY hopefully going to go to DW.  The girls have a long break in January so we are going to try and go then.  Hopefully everything will be cheaper and possibly free dinning if they are even doing it still by then but that is the best time for us to go that works with the girls school.  So bummed we have to wait that long esp since we were supposed to go THIS November but it is what it is and we have some other fun stuff planned in the meantime.  Not much Disney but like you said other stuff that will hopefully be fun and good memories.  Mom and Dad are getting older and it is getting harder for mom to get around so def knocking out some bucket list items!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yeah mom and I won't be doing the diva trip.  Too many other things going on.  She is SUPPOSED to be getting her knee fixed but she keeps putting it off.  But we have our big trip to the east coast coming up next summer for Katy's 16th birthday so other than a few quick little weekend trips we won't be doing much of anything saving up for that trip.  I am hoping to hopefully get back to the diva trip in 16 though.  In fact we have no plans to go to disney at ALL until fall of 15.  So that is going to be the longest we have gone.  I am sure I will be in major withdrawals by then LOL.
> 
> But as of now we have that trip next summer and then we put in over a year ago to go to the Aulauni in Summer of 16 so 3 years in advance but somehow I doubt we will get in and since mom already paid for her week we will probably switch it to another timeshare so we can at least GO to hawaii.  I have only been once and girls never been.  We can still go to the Aulauni I think for the day and just check it out at least.  We have until Jan of 16 and if we don't get it we will have to book something else.
> 
> And then in Jan of 17 we are FINALLY hopefully going to go to DW.  The girls have a long break in January so we are going to try and go then.  Hopefully everything will be cheaper and possibly free dinning if they are even doing it still by then but that is the best time for us to go that works with the girls school.  So bummed we have to wait that long esp since we were supposed to go THIS November but it is what it is and we have some other fun stuff planned in the meantime.  Not much Disney but like you said other stuff that will hopefully be fun and good memories.  Mom and Dad are getting older and it is getting harder for mom to get around so def knocking out some bucket list items!



How fun.....Aulani!!  Do you have to get on a waiting list to get in?  (are you talking timeshare or regular rooms??)  We are hoping to go to Hawaii in summer of 2016 and would like to do 2 nights at Aulani at the end of our trip.  Just not sure how soon we have to try and book something like that.


----------



## kelmac284

We have an RI timeshare and you are supposed to be able to trade into dvd but it is proving not so easy. I think just to get a normal room is not that hard. We already paid for our week so if we don't get in we'll switch to a regular one. We are planning on summer of 16 too. How cool if we were there same time!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

2 WEEKS!!!

 We will be leaving on our road trip 2 weeks from today. 





This is the group (all but my oldest, Nick, who is furthest to the right) that will be going!!!  **Goofy's Kitchen 2010**


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> We have an RI timeshare and you are supposed to be able to trade into dvd but it is proving not so easy. I think just to get a normal room is not that hard. We already paid for our week so if we don't get in we'll switch to a regular one. We are planning on summer of 16 too. How cool if we were there same time!!!



That would be!!!  When are you looking at going?  We were thinking late June-early July (maybe even over the 4th).


----------



## luulu1999

Two weeks!! How exciting!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> Two weeks!! How exciting!!



 I know.....now things are getting exciting!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

13 Days!!





So I love the new Buena Vista Street but I kinda miss this sight!!  Buena Vista transports you back in time to when Walt arrived in LA.....but the above picture says California "hang loose" to me.  Glad I got to see the park before and after the remodel!

So my bedroom is overflowing with stuff that I will need to get into our rental van as well as 9 people.......it's going to be interesting (especially since we are sure to add "items" as we go along)


----------



## PHXscuba

So glad you are in countdown mode!! Best of luck pulling it all together. 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> So glad you are in countdown mode!! Best of luck pulling it all together.
> 
> PHXscuba



So far, so good.  Have all the kids clothes packed (less their pj's, shoes/sandals)....getting all of the toiletries, first aid, meds, snacks, drinks, diapers, feeding supplies all ready.  Have all the directions printed out.  Need to put together "tips" envelopes for the motels and get some assorted cash but will wait until the week of.


----------



## DizNee Luver

12 Days!!!





This was at Goofy's Kitchen, December 2012.


----------



## kelmac284

DizNee Luver said:


> That would be!!!  When are you looking at going?  We were thinking late June-early July (maybe even over the 4th).



Oh bummer.  We have to go the first part of June not only to coordinate with the girls school/swim schedules but also because when you book the timeshare you only have so long to use it and we have to use it before like the 2nd or 3rd week of June I think it is.  She can extend it but we would have to pay extra.  I can't believe we might be in the same place and miss eachother by a week or two .  Oh well like ALL our other trips nothing is set in stone till it happens.  Even when we book it LOL.

We have since decided NOT to go to SF on Labor Day because eventhough we were only going to go for a couple days the prices for hotel and esp parking are outragous.  55 bucks per night to park in a hotel you are already paying 200 a night for.  NO THANKS.  We may still drive down for the day and come back that night but at this point who knows.  I told mom to just forget about it and we need to save up for November.  The Disney tour already cost each of us 50 bucks to join D23 and then the tour is 60 per person so 240 for the 4 of us JUST to do the tour but I want to do that no matter what since ONLY D23 members can do it and it is only offered a few times a year and usually at times we can't go.  I am praying we get tickets on wed!!!

Then we have airfare to get there and eventhough it is relatively cheap it's still almost 200 per person round trip.  Then we are hoping to do a day at Universal which is like 80 per person and a hollywood tour so even for only 4 days and no Disney it is going to be spendy.  And then if she doesn't get her knee fixed we MAY try to go to Vegas over the kids President's day break which is the week before the diva trip.  I'm not counting on that either cuz if she doesn't do her knee she is supposed to go back to Mexico in January with a bunch of friends and of course we need to save for our summer trip.  So that is just a pipe dream but I hope to SOMEDAY get there cuz I really want to take the girls to the grand canyon.  We were supposed to go to Yosemite in August just for the weekend but I cancelled that too cuz Shane was supposed to split it with me and he started complaining about being broke and I didn't want to get stuck with the entire bill cuz even just 2 nights camping was almost 500 bucks to sleep in a tent!!!

Anyway so excited your trip is almost here and glad you are going to stay over in Sac.  We are planning on going as long as nothing comes up.  Girls were not thrilled about going back to the museum cuz for teenagers once in a lifetime is enough LOL but I convinced them it would be fun to see you guys and we can then stay and have lunch in Old Sac and make a day of it.  

How sad am I that I am almost as excited to see your report as if I was going on the trip myself LOL


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Oh bummer.  We have to go the first part of June not only to coordinate with the girls school/swim schedules but also because when you book the timeshare you only have so long to use it and we have to use it before like the 2nd or 3rd week of June I think it is.  She can extend it but we would have to pay extra.  I can't believe we might be in the same place and miss eachother by a week or two .  Oh well like ALL our other trips nothing is set in stone till it happens.  Even when we book it LOL.
> 
> We have since decided NOT to go to SF on Labor Day because eventhough we were only going to go for a couple days the prices for hotel and esp parking are outragous.  55 bucks per night to park in a hotel you are already paying 200 a night for.  NO THANKS.  We may still drive down for the day and come back that night but at this point who knows.  I told mom to just forget about it and we need to save up for November.  The Disney tour already cost each of us 50 bucks to join D23 and then the tour is 60 per person so 240 for the 4 of us JUST to do the tour but I want to do that no matter what since ONLY D23 members can do it and it is only offered a few times a year and usually at times we can't go.  I am praying we get tickets on wed!!!
> 
> Then we have airfare to get there and eventhough it is relatively cheap it's still almost 200 per person round trip.  Then we are hoping to do a day at Universal which is like 80 per person and a hollywood tour so even for only 4 days and no Disney it is going to be spendy.  And then if she doesn't get her knee fixed we MAY try to go to Vegas over the kids President's day break which is the week before the diva trip.  I'm not counting on that either cuz if she doesn't do her knee she is supposed to go back to Mexico in January with a bunch of friends and of course we need to save for our summer trip.  So that is just a pipe dream but I hope to SOMEDAY get there cuz I really want to take the girls to the grand canyon.  We were supposed to go to Yosemite in August just for the weekend but I cancelled that too cuz Shane was supposed to split it with me and he started complaining about being broke and I didn't want to get stuck with the entire bill cuz even just 2 nights camping was almost 500 bucks to sleep in a tent!!!
> 
> Anyway so excited your trip is almost here and glad you are going to stay over in Sac.  We are planning on going as long as nothing comes up.  Girls were not thrilled about going back to the museum cuz for teenagers once in a lifetime is enough LOL but I convinced them it would be fun to see you guys and we can then stay and have lunch in Old Sac and make a day of it.
> 
> How sad am I that I am almost as excited to see your report as if I was going on the trip myself LOL



Just tell the girls it would only be for a couple hours as we still need to drive almost 5 hours.  

Yeah, the parking fees in SF is a joke!  We actually got a cheaper place with FREE parking!!  Hopefully we can get one of their spots (they don't have enough spots for all their rooms but he says they have lots of air travelers that don't have vehicles)....so fingers crossed!!

I was a D23 member from the start but last fall I didn't have the money to renew, so my membership lapsed (which is a bummer since it would have been cool to be a member from inception to years down the road) but oh well.....it is what it is!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Well we have added back in Johnny Garlic's~~Guy Fieri's restaurant in Santa Rosa.  Trying to save a few bucks, we were looking at eating at the Charles Schulz Museum~Warm Puppy Cafe.  BUT.....looking at the calendar, they are hosting a hockey tournament at the ice rink that is connected to the cafe.  I'm thinking that would be chaos at best......so happy we'll be adding Johnny Garlic's back in.  I did find a lunch menu & if we can keep to that....it won't cost too much to eat there.  Wouldn't it be AWESOME if Guy just happened to check in while we were there!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

11 Days!!





The twins meeting Mickey for the first time.....this was right before Michayla broke out in tears which in turn caused Shyann to start crying as well.  I will say that on our Christmas Trip in 2012 that Michayla did much better and had a special meet up with Mickey (her little one on one).....very special moment!!


----------



## luulu1999

So excited for you guys!!!! We leave in 25 days and i have the biggest part of our clothes packed lol 10 days will be here before you know it


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> So excited for you guys!!!! We leave in 25 days and i have the biggest part of our clothes packed lol 10 days will be here before you know it



I think I have all the kids clothes done now......just need to get the adults going on theirs (which includes me) 

  Just over 3 weeks for you......bet you're getting pretty excited!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

10 Days!!





Playing in the autopia car in the lobby by Goofy's Kitchen/Steakhouse 55 in the Disneyland Hotel.  (2012 trip)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Got Disney mail today.....our Disney Side Sticker!!!!





Trying to decide if we want to put it in a clear sheet protector to hang up in the window of our rental van..........


----------



## DizNee Luver

SINGLE DIGITS DANCE!!!!    9 DAYS!!!!  





Very excited to be seeing this again!!!  We will be stepping thru the gates exactly 2 weeks from today!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

8 Days!!!




Flo's V-8 Cafe in CarsLand......thought the "8" was fitting today!!!

Heading to Salem today to get my hair re-permed....that way it should be quick & easy to deal with on the trip!!  Have a great day!!


----------



## dedesmith32

You lucky duck! Have a great time!


----------



## luulu1999

Love the number 8 countdown!!!


----------



## DnA2010

Yay getting so close! Haven't made it on here much but had to check on your trip report!! Can't wait for the actual trip report!!!!


----------



## kelmac284

How sad am I that I am as excited about your trip report as I would be if I was going myself LOL.  So excited for you guys and I know you will have an AMAZING trip.  Just hurry up and get back so we can all read it LOL 

P.S.  I got our Disney studio tour tix!!  So excited!  Mom and I both had to do it at the same time and she can be computer challenged lol.  But we both got in and got the time we wanted so now we are excited and have our own countdown.  No Disney this trip but will still be fun and get a little Disney by seeing the studios


----------



## DizNee Luver

dedesmith32 said:


> You lucky duck! Have a great time!



 Thank You!!! 



luulu1999 said:


> Love the number 8 countdown!!!



 Thanks!!



DnA2010 said:


> Yay getting so close! Haven't made it on here much but had to check on your trip report!! Can't wait for the actual trip report!!!!



I'm glad you stopped by......will be in trip mode very soon!!! 



kelmac284 said:


> How sad am I that I am as excited about your trip report as I would be if I was going myself LOL.  So excited for you guys and I know you will have an AMAZING trip.  Just hurry up and get back so we can all read it LOL
> 
> P.S.  I got our Disney studio tour tix!!  So excited!  Mom and I both had to do it at the same time and she can be computer challenged lol.  But we both got in and got the time we wanted so now we are excited and have our own countdown.  No Disney this trip but will still be fun and get a little Disney by seeing the studios



LOL......I hope it doesn't go TOO quickly!!  

 AWESOME!!!  I had my fingers & toes crossed for you today!!  I'd love to see the Disney Studios.  We've seen the outside.....lol  I know it's part of the Adventures of Disney Southern California trip.....which I'd love to do.....so maybe down the road, Mike & I can do this for an anniversary!!


----------



## kelmac284

Thanks Laurie and that is why I love being friends with you because even more then some of the other divas I know you understand completely.  For those of us that don't have tons of money these trips mean SO much.  I know some of the others that live down there or that are more finacially able they go all the time or can take grand trips but for those of us that scrimp and save it means SO much!! 

And that adventures by Disney sounds AMAZING but for just two people it's as much as 4 of us could go to New York Hawaii etc LOL so I know I'll never be doing it.  But if you want to go in the meantime you could always renew your membership for 1 year and do the silver which is only 40 and you are allowed to bring 1 guest.  So if you did it then you could hopefully plan around one of the existing tours.  I know they have at least one in the summer.  This year it is in August and they did one I think in May and ours is in November so it looks like about every 3 months or so they do one.  Then it would only cost you 120 for the two of you to go.  MUCH cheaper than the other one LOL.  And then someday if you are able to do the other one that would be a bonus.  But this way if you wanted to go it's not too bad.  

I will def come on here or on FB and let you know how it was and of course post tons of pics.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Thanks Laurie and that is why I love being friends with you because even more then some of the other divas I know you understand completely.  For those of us that don't have tons of money these trips mean SO much.  I know some of the others that live down there or that are more finacially able they go all the time or can take grand trips but for those of us that scrimp and save it means SO much!!
> 
> And that adventures by Disney sounds AMAZING but for just two people it's as much as 4 of us could go to New York Hawaii etc LOL so I know I'll never be doing it.  But if you want to go in the meantime you could always renew your membership for 1 year and do the silver which is only 40 and you are allowed to bring 1 guest.  So if you did it then you could hopefully plan around one of the existing tours.  I know they have at least one in the summer.  This year it is in August and they did one I think in May and ours is in November so it looks like about every 3 months or so they do one.  Then it would only cost you 120 for the two of you to go.  MUCH cheaper than the other one LOL.  And then someday if you are able to do the other one that would be a bonus.  But this way if you wanted to go it's not too bad.
> 
> I will def come on here or on FB and let you know how it was and of course post tons of pics.



 I like being your friend too....... 

I should look into the D23 thing again and go with a cheaper membership.....I was doing the $75 one and every time they had something we could have done (like when we were already going to be in Anaheim).....I never got in/picked/selected/etc.  So it was kinda disheartening when you try and never get through.  When I had to let some things go "bill" wise.....that was one that got cut.  I will keep it in mind and start watching events/tours again to see if it's a route we want to go. 

The Adventures in Disney is spendy.....but you sure get treated like royalty and that would be a fun way to tour the parks......at one point, they were getting to eat a special breakfast in Club 33!!  ........but now that the Club has been down for extensive renovations.....I'm not sure what they did to "replace" that un-announced little surprise.....maybe eating in the private club at Carthay Circle??   Anyways.....it would be fun to live it up and know that you would be treated good with Disney.


----------



## DizNee Luver

ONE WEEK FROM TODAY AND WE WILL BE ON THE ROAD!!!!!





California, here I come........  Miss seeing the letters in the esplanade!


----------



## kelmac284

I know what you mean about the Adventures by disney thing.  Man if I won the lotto or something it is definitely something that would be awesome to do.  Mom and I talked about it but I know in her logic she thinks for that kind of money we could have more people and a "bigger" trip.  But I agree I would die to do that trip if I was able.

Heck even the new tour that MJ posted about that goes to walt's barn and some other spots sounded good but it was I think 150 per person so that is something that only 1 or 2 of us could do.  Mom and I talked about maybe doing it on one of the diva trips in the future.

Stupid money.  Always has to get in the way of fun eh LOL.

And hey if you really want to see the letters you can make a detour by the State Fair grounds on your way through town LOL.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I know what you mean about the Adventures by disney thing.  Man if I won the lotto or something it is definitely something that would be awesome to do.  Mom and I talked about it but I know in her logic she thinks for that kind of money we could have more people and a "bigger" trip.  But I agree I would die to do that trip if I was able.
> 
> Heck even the new tour that MJ posted about that goes to walt's barn and some other spots sounded good but it was I think 150 per person so that is something that only 1 or 2 of us could do.  Mom and I talked about maybe doing it on one of the diva trips in the future.
> 
> Stupid money.  Always has to get in the way of fun eh LOL.
> 
> And hey if you really want to see the letters you can make a detour by the State Fair grounds on your way through town LOL.



I heard they were there.....is that in Sacramento??


----------



## kelmac284

Yes it is and not THAT far from where you guys will be.  It is at the Cal Expo Fairgrounds which is close to downtown.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yes it is and not THAT far from where you guys will be.  It is at the Cal Expo Fairgrounds which is close to downtown.



Might have to go find it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

6 Days!!





Happy 4th of July!!!  Be Safe!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

5 Days!!





Always loved this photo of Tigger coming and grabbing Addy's hand and leading her away from Pooh bear.....he was tired of waiting.....lol

I had to get some love from him too!!


----------



## PHXscuba

DizNee Luver said:


> 5 Days!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always loved this photo of Tigger coming and grabbing Addy's hand and leading her away from Pooh bear.....he was tired of waiting.....lol
> 
> I had to get some love from him too!!




Tigger is one of our must-do photo ops every trip. He's so fun! 

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Tigger is one of our must-do photo ops every trip. He's so fun!
> 
> PHXscuba



Yes he is.....love Tigger!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

4 Days!!!





Tow Mater!!  Shyann loves, as she calls him~~ "Meeder"  lol  Usually we don't stop for a picture with him, but I think we better this trip!!


----------



## luulu1999

SO close now!!! I cant wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> SO close now!!! I cant wait to hear about your trip!



  Can't wait!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

3 Days!!





The twins with "Doggy" aka Pluto from our 2010 trip.

Finished up with the shopping for the trip.  Found plug ins for the cigarette lighters in the van for everyone's devices and even found an adapter for Michayla's portable DVD player so she can watch her Mickey Mouse as we drive down the road.  The other 3 kids have a dual DVD car players but they will be sitting in a different row.  So now it's just getting things done around the house and we'll be out of here!!!  Mike is putting in 10+ hr days which isn't helping get the yard dealt with.......  but hopefully before we go, that can get mowed once more.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yay!! Here's my new TR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3300106


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Yay!! Here's my new TR:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3300106



I subscribed!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

Hi Laurie, 

I finally finished reading your PTR. I've been off here for awhile. What an awesome trip you have planned. What memories you are making! WOW!

Have a great time. I'm looking forward to reading all about it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Hi Laurie,
> 
> I finally finished reading your PTR. I've been off here for awhile. What an awesome trip you have planned. What memories you are making! WOW!
> 
> Have a great time. I'm looking forward to reading all about it.



Hi Beth....glad you found me!!  I'm really looking forward to our trip....lots of new things to try and of course our beloved Disneyland!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> I subscribed!!



Thank you!! I love the itinerary.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Thank you!! I love the itinerary.



It's definitely a full itinerary.....but hopefully fun & we won't feel worn out.  This trip is about fun and not doing EVERYTHING at every place we go.  Just want the family to experience new things & then if we find a new favorite.....we can explore it more the next time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

2 Days!!





LOL.....we all look tired!!  This was in 2012 at Minnie & Friends.

We worked on the outside of the house yesterday & today we'll do a thorough cleaning on the inside of the house.  Have some paperwork to deal with at 3pm, pick up the rental van tomorrow afternoon and then it's just waiting for Thursday morning to load up the van and go!!!  We'll leave after lunch on Thursday. We only have 3 hours in the van that day.


----------



## tanyaegangibson

So excited for you! Hope you love the Disney Family Museum as much as we did. Even though we live here in the Bay Area, we just visited it for the first time this weekend. There are so many cool interactive things to do, including controlling a Tiki Room audio-animatronic bird!

Hope to run into you at DLR, since some of our dates intersect! (We're there from the afternoon of 7/14 until lunch on 7/18.)


----------



## DizNee Luver

tanyaegangibson said:


> So excited for you! Hope you love the Disney Family Museum as much as we did. Even though we live here in the Bay Area, we just visited it for the first time this weekend. There are so many cool interactive things to do, including controlling a Tiki Room audio-animatronic bird!
> 
> Hope to run into you at DLR, since some of our dates intersect! (We're there from the afternoon of 7/14 until lunch on 7/18.)



Thanks!!  I'm looking forward to getting to the Disney Family Museum.  Glad to hear there are interactive things that will keep the kids interested.

I am always up for a DisMeet up.....some of my best friends I've met on here and then in person!!!!  Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## yupikgal

Have a great trip Laurie & family! Will be following along!


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> Have a great trip Laurie & family! Will be following along!



Thanks Kelly!!!  I am planning on posting as we go!!


----------



## kelmac284

Gosh so exciting.  I bet you are on cloud nine since you leave tomorrow.  I'm glad you will be doing updates on FB or here or wherever.  Will keep us occupied till we can see the real thing  

We were supposed to be in LA right now.  We were supposed to leave on Sat after the 4th and were supposed to come home this Friday.  It probably worked out for the best but reading about your trip and others I keep thinking where we would be right now LOL.

Mom still wants to try and do something for Labor Day but since she is now finally admitting she is going to try and get her knee surgery in Dec plus our trip in November I told her we need to just relax.  That means more than likely no trip in February either.  We weren't going to do the diva trip regardless but now I doubt we will be able to do anything but that's ok.  We have so much planned for next June I'm ok with it although I will def be READY for a trip by then!!

Shane wants to take the girls to DL in November but I would say the chances of that happening are about 5 percent due to money and timing.  I told him I would love to hitch a ride if he goes and I would get my own cheap room so you will have to let me know how your room is and how far away it is to walk or how using a tram is etc.  He wants a trip with "just them" but I asked if he would just give me a ride he wouldn't see me the rest of the time till it was time to go home and that way I would at least get ONE trip in before next year.  Again it probably won't happen but if it does it something


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Gosh so exciting.  I bet you are on cloud nine since you leave tomorrow.  I'm glad you will be doing updates on FB or here or wherever.  Will keep us occupied till we can see the real thing
> 
> We were supposed to be in LA right now.  We were supposed to leave on Sat after the 4th and were supposed to come home this Friday.  It probably worked out for the best but reading about your trip and others I keep thinking where we would be right now LOL.
> 
> Mom still wants to try and do something for Labor Day but since she is now finally admitting she is going to try and get her knee surgery in Dec plus our trip in November I told her we need to just relax.  That means more than likely no trip in February either.  We weren't going to do the diva trip regardless but now I doubt we will be able to do anything but that's ok.  We have so much planned for next June I'm ok with it although I will def be READY for a trip by then!!
> 
> Shane wants to take the girls to DL in November but I would say the chances of that happening are about 5 percent due to money and timing.  I told him I would love to hitch a ride if he goes and I would get my own cheap room so you will have to let me know how your room is and how far away it is to walk or how using a tram is etc.  He wants a trip with "just them" but I asked if he would just give me a ride he wouldn't see me the rest of the time till it was time to go home and that way I would at least get ONE trip in before next year.  Again it probably won't happen but if it does it something



Yes, the excitement is taking hold in the house....making it hard to get to sleep!!

Hopefully the knee surgery will help your mom out.  It's hard to be down but it could definitely be worth it in the long run.

Going in November would be fun (if Shane let's you hitch that ride).  We've stayed at the Desert Inn & Suites before in 2005.  It's right across the street from the pedestrian crossing/bus entrance on Harbor.  It's literally just a couple minutes before you're thru security and in line for the gates!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

1 DAY!!! 





Anthony & Addy after doing the Bibbedy, Bobbedy, Boutique

We're picking up the rental van at noon today, Addy has her last softball game (and we're taking cupcakes to celebrate her birthday with her teammates) and Mike's mom will be here this morning.  All the packing for the most part is done.  Just a few last minute things like laptop, cellphones and a few charging cords!!!    The excitement is at a fever pitch now!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Yea that is what I keep telling mom.  It is hard when you run your own business because it is not like she can take sick leave and I don't even think she can get disability cuz I don't think you pay in like you would if you worked for a company.  But I assured her that between my dad and I we would help as much as possible.  He has a real estate license and I can do a lot of running and paperwork so hopefully she doesn't have to completely shut down.  Plus she has not succeeded in losing any weight and that is a lot to put on even a new knee. Her doc wanted her to lose 50 lbs but she just never takes it serious enough.  So I hope she DOES get it and then eventually she will probably need the other one done but eventhough she is almost 70 she could have probably 10 or even 20 more years to enjoy.  

I bet things are getting so wound up.  I know we get like that but I always try and distract myself so I don't go nuts LOL.  Do the kids know everywhere you are going?  I bet they are wound up!

And I thought you were staying at the super 8.  We stay in the DI all the time but too rich for me by myself.  I looked into the Del Sol but it is booked.  So I was thinking that super 8 or holiday inn but it seemed like it might be quite the walk and I would be doing it alone so not sure.

Like I said who knows cuz last time he went my mom had paid for the AP's. Now none of us have them and he will have to buy tickets for 3 days for all of them and then I would get my own of course.  Not doing an ap either cuz no more trips till Sept of 15 and then I will probably get one if not too outragous.  Hope to finally do the diva trip in 16.

Anywho I will be anxiously looking for your updates and so excited for you guys and hope you have an AMAZING trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yea that is what I keep telling mom.  It is hard when you run your own business because it is not like she can take sick leave and I don't even think she can get disability cuz I don't think you pay in like you would if you worked for a company.  But I assured her that between my dad and I we would help as much as possible.  He has a real estate license and I can do a lot of running and paperwork so hopefully she doesn't have to completely shut down.  Plus she has not succeeded in losing any weight and that is a lot to put on even a new knee. Her doc wanted her to lose 50 lbs but she just never takes it serious enough.  So I hope she DOES get it and then eventually she will probably need the other one done but eventhough she is almost 70 she could have probably 10 or even 20 more years to enjoy.
> 
> I bet things are getting so wound up.  I know we get like that but I always try and distract myself so I don't go nuts LOL.  Do the kids know everywhere you are going?  I bet they are wound up!
> 
> And I thought you were staying at the super 8.  We stay in the DI all the time but too rich for me by myself.  I looked into the Del Sol but it is booked.  So I was thinking that super 8 or holiday inn but it seemed like it might be quite the walk and I would be doing it alone so not sure.
> 
> Like I said who knows cuz last time he went my mom had paid for the AP's. Now none of us have them and he will have to buy tickets for 3 days for all of them and then I would get my own of course.  Not doing an ap either cuz no more trips till Sept of 15 and then I will probably get one if not too outragous.  Hope to finally do the diva trip in 16.
> 
> Anywho I will be anxiously looking for your updates and so excited for you guys and hope you have an AMAZING trip.



Losing weight (as you know) is difficult and the older you get, the hard it gets.  I'm guessing your mom is kinda between a rock & a hard place.......hard to move around when you hurt but you need to move for motivation and progress.  Hope the surgery is the spark that helps her!!!

I've been told by other friends that the Super 8 (across from the parking garage) is a nice one.  You just ride the tram to & from the garage and walk the rest of the way.  There's also a place over by the HoJo and behind the Fairfield Inn.......Anaheim Quality Inn that is also supposed to be pretty nice and a decent price.  You would probably want to use the ART unless a brisk 12-15 minute or so walk is what you would enjoy.


----------



## luulu1999

I am doing a happy dance for you!!!!!!    You will be heading home while we are headed to Vegas!! Have an awesome trip Drive Safe and ENJOY!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> I am doing a happy dance for you!!!!!!    You will be heading home while we are headed to Vegas!! Have an awesome trip Drive Safe and ENJOY!!!!



Thanks!!!  

Woot Woot.....I'm hoping our days ON our trip go slowly but hope YOUR days of waiting go FAST!!!!!! 

Can't wait to hear about your adventures!!


----------



## kelmac284

Yea it is hard to lose weight for BOTH of us.  I am almost 50 and she is almost 70 and we don't eat a whole lot and we were going to the gym (me more than her) but I had only lost a few lbs and then we went on our vacation and when we came back our secretary at work was out for 10 days and so we all had to help out working and plus the girls and I all were a little sick for a week after.  Then it was the 4th so it has been non-stop stuff.  I am HOPING to start back in next week but we are going to the fair one day and then a bunch of my relatives are coming to town for my uncle's memorial next Friday so I am thinking it is going to be yet another week with interruptions.

But yes I agree if she can get it done even without the weight loss she will be SO much better off and maybe after she gets the knee fixed she will be ABLE to exercise more.  We have been doing water aerobics but her other problem is actually taking the time to do it.  We had to do a 1 year contract on the gym so I am hoping that will motivate her since we are paying for it.  If not I fear she will let it go after the year is up and then the girls and I will lose out on it.

Anywho that doesn't sound to bad about the super 8.  I didn't think about using the tram but again it is all so up in the air.  I reminded shane he needs to talk to his friends again who were going to see if they have any more set plans because he is going to have to line up a room for himself too and that time of year books up.  So I am thinking it probably won't happen but I would love it if it did just to get a fix.  

Wish we could have met you in SF because eventhough I am not jazzed about the Disney museum again that Mary Blair exhibit sounds interesting.  Will def be interested to hear what you thought of that and see pics.  If it is good it might be something to check out if we end up going for a day over Labor day.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

So excited for you guys!! I hope Addy has a memorable birthday


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yea it is hard to lose weight for BOTH of us.  I am almost 50 and she is almost 70 and we don't eat a whole lot and we were going to the gym (me more than her) but I had only lost a few lbs and then we went on our vacation and when we came back our secretary at work was out for 10 days and so we all had to help out working and plus the girls and I all were a little sick for a week after.  Then it was the 4th so it has been non-stop stuff.  I am HOPING to start back in next week but we are going to the fair one day and then a bunch of my relatives are coming to town for my uncle's memorial next Friday so I am thinking it is going to be yet another week with interruptions.
> 
> But yes I agree if she can get it done even without the weight loss she will be SO much better off and maybe after she gets the knee fixed she will be ABLE to exercise more.  We have been doing water aerobics but her other problem is actually taking the time to do it.  We had to do a 1 year contract on the gym so I am hoping that will motivate her since we are paying for it.  If not I fear she will let it go after the year is up and then the girls and I will lose out on it.
> 
> Anywho that doesn't sound to bad about the super 8.  I didn't think about using the tram but again it is all so up in the air.  I reminded shane he needs to talk to his friends again who were going to see if they have any more set plans because he is going to have to line up a room for himself too and that time of year books up.  So I am thinking it probably won't happen but I would love it if it did just to get a fix.
> 
> Wish we could have met you in SF because eventhough I am not jazzed about the Disney museum again that Mary Blair exhibit sounds interesting.  Will def be interested to hear what you thought of that and see pics.  If it is good it might be something to check out if we end up going for a day over Labor day.



Hope things work out and you can get away in November.....such a neat time of year down there!!!

Hopefully we'll get to see you at the RR museum on the 24th!! 




WDWJonasGirl said:


> So excited for you guys!! I hope Addy has a memorable birthday



Thanks Kaitlin!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Today is the day!!!  After months & months of planning, mapping out, budgeting, rebudgeting, adjusting who was all going, making reservations, buying gift cards, buying attraction tickets, etc, etc.......it is FINALLY the day!!!! 





Disneyland we will see you in 5 days!!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Yay.  Have a GREAT time and we are planning on the 24th so see you then


----------



## kylie71

Have a Great trip! I have been lurking and waiting......  can't wait to hear what you think of Johnny Garlics, my brother lives in Santa Rosa!

Have FUN!

--lori


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yay.  Have a GREAT time and we are planning on the 24th so see you then



Thanks Kelly!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kylie71 said:


> Have a Great trip! I have been lurking and waiting......  can't wait to hear what you think of Johnny Garlics, my brother lives in Santa Rosa!  Have FUN!  --lori



Thank you.....I'm looking forward to checking Johnny Garlics out......wouldn't it be awesome if Guy Fieri was there?! Will get food pics and let you know what I think!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Good day one.....celebrating Addy's 9th birthday.  We had pizza and presents at dinner time and by the looks on her face....I think she had a GREAT birthday!!


----------



## tanyaegangibson

DizNee Luver said:


> Good day one.....celebrating Addy's 9th birthday.  We had pizza and presents at dinner time and by the looks on her face....I think she had a GREAT birthday!!




She looks so happy! Hope you have a great second day (and so on...) too!


----------



## DizNee Luver

tanyaegangibson said:


> She looks so happy! Hope you have a great second day (and so on...) too!



 Thank You!


----------



## kelmac284

Glad Addy and you all had a good first day.  Have a great one today!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Glad Addy and you all had a good first day.  Have a great one today!



Thanks Kelly!  So far, so good!  The kids are being very good!


----------



## kaoden39

Addy's glasses and hair look so cute!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Addy's glasses and hair look so cute!



Thanks I really like the cut on her and the glasses she picked out!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Thanks I really like the cut on her and the glasses she picked out!




She has good taste!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> She has good taste!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Had a great 2nd day.....long day, but good!!  We saw some dinosaurs, met Paul Bunyan, walked thru a gigantic redwood tree before landing in Willits for the night.


----------



## kelmac284

THat's great.  Looks like the kids are having fun.  Have a great day today!


----------



## yupikgal

The kids look like they are enjoying themselves, happy 9th birthday to Addy!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the pictures so far!! I didn't recognize the twins at first


----------



## kaoden39

Happy kids = Fun times!


It looks like we have nice col weather to offer you today too! I am waving through the hills at you all!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> THat's great.  Looks like the kids are having fun.  Have a great day today!



Thanks Kelly....we had another good day......well sorta, I'll explain soon!



yupikgal said:


> The kids look like they are enjoying themselves, happy 9th birthday to Addy!



Thanks Kelly......they've all been doing really good!!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the pictures so far!! I didn't recognize the twins at first



Thanks Kaitlin!!  I know....they've really grown!!



kaoden39 said:


> Happy kids = Fun times!
> 
> 
> It looks like we have nice col weather to offer you today too! I am waving through the hills at you all!



Yes it does!!!!  The cool weather is ok.....especially since we're reading about the heatwave back home!!! lol  Waving back at you Michele!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3 started good but I'm pretty sure we will skip San Francisco from now on.  Not my cup of tea with the massive amount of people.......blech!!  The wharf/pier area was wall to wall people and we couldn't wait to get back to the motel.  Tomorrow is an easy day and also going to do some laundry when we arrive in Gilroy......since right after this picture~~~





Addy puked......... 

Off to rest for the evening!!!


----------



## kelmac284

oh man sorry to hear that the city was a pain.  Yes it can get really crowded down there esp on Pier 39 and esp during the summer.  It's too bad cuz it can be a really nice area if you go at an off time.  I don't like the wharf because it is so touristy and kind of tacky.  We usually only go down there to see the water and the sea lions but we love Golden Gate Park and some other areas in the city.  But like any big cities you get dirty areas and bums etc so you have to take that with a grain of salt.  

What happened to Addy?  Is she sick or just her lunch didn't agree with her?

How was your lunch by the way?  I've never heard of that place and don't really ever get to Santa Rosa but it might be a fun place to go if it's good.

We are always looking for fun things to do that are around here for day or weekend trips.

I hope you enjoy the Disney museum and have a better day today!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> oh man sorry to hear that the city was a pain.  Yes it can get really crowded down there esp on Pier 39 and esp during the summer.  It's too bad cuz it can be a really nice area if you go at an off time.  I don't like the wharf because it is so touristy and kind of tacky.  We usually only go down there to see the water and the sea lions but we love Golden Gate Park and some other areas in the city.  But like any big cities you get dirty areas and bums etc so you have to take that with a grain of salt.
> 
> What happened to Addy?  Is she sick or just her lunch didn't agree with her?
> 
> How was your lunch by the way?  I've never heard of that place and don't really ever get to Santa Rosa but it might be a fun place to go if it's good.
> 
> We are always looking for fun things to do that are around here for day or weekend trips.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the Disney museum and have a better day today!



We didn't even see the sea lions....that's how crowded things were.  We were able to get to the water at the very end of Pier 39 and then we walked on the backside of the shops & were able to walk easily and nicely (probably should have done that to get to the carousel in the first place....lol)

Not sure what caused Addy to get sick. She was fine, got upset and then threw up. We thought it was from being upset or excited (my kids tend to throw up when excited) but then she did it again before leaving the pier area.  She did fine last night......(at least I think she did....no one came to our room to tell us otherwise).....we'll see how it goes today.

I believe Guy is from Santa Rosa & this Johnny Garlic's was his first restaurant before hitting it big by winning the Next Food Network Star (2nd season).  I really enjoyed it.....Mike enjoyed it as well but said it wouldn't be enough of a reason to make a special trip just to eat there.  Now, if you wanted to combine it with a trip to the Charles M Schulz Museum, then it would be.  The girls could even ice skate at the Schulz campus!!

Well time to get everyone up & moving........Disney Family Museum this morning!!


----------



## kaoden39

The wharf and Pier 39 areas are always busy. Especially on weekends. The people in the valley want to enjoy the cool weather.


I hope Addy felt better this morning.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Oh no!!  I hope she's doing okay. I'm having trouble recognizing which twin is which.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> The wharf and Pier 39 areas are always busy. Especially on weekends. The people in the valley want to enjoy the cool weather.
> 
> 
> I hope Addy felt better this morning.



She felt fine, thanks.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Oh no!!  I hope she's doing okay. I'm having trouble recognizing which twin is which.



She's OK today.

Michayla is smaller (at least 12lbs) and is in her adaptive stroller a lot of the time.  Shy occasionally has glasses on.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> She felt fine, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> She's OK today.
> 
> Michayla is smaller (at least 12lbs) and is in her adaptive stroller a lot of the time.  Shy occasionally has glasses on.





So glad to hear it! It is never fun to be sick on vacation.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> So glad to hear it! It is never fun to be sick on vacation.



Nope & it never fails.....we always have at least one kid puke every trip.....lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Four is over and other than the "older kids" causing a few hiccups, it was a pretty good day.  Saw the Disney Family Museum, went swimming and ate lots of BBQ.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 5 found us in the car.....a lot!  We did Monterey Bay Aquarium before driving 7ish hours to Anaheim.  We did make it and are now settled in to our rooms for the next 5 nights!!


----------



## kelmac284

Yay glad you can take a break for a few days.  Have a GREAT time at Disney!


----------



## luulu1999

Wooooo Whooo!!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Yay!!! I've never been to the Disney Family Museum before.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yay glad you can take a break for a few days.  Have a GREAT time at Disney!





luulu1999 said:


> Wooooo Whooo!!!!





WDWJonasGirl said:


> Yay!!! I've never been to the Disney Family Museum before.



Thanks everyone!!!  We're having a good time.  Kaitlin the museum was really neat!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day Six (day one of Disneyland) was a good one (and a long one).  We spent the whole day at Disneyland with a dinner break in DTD.  Tomorrow we'll spend the day at California Adventure.


----------



## luulu1999

EEEEKKKK!!! I am getting soo excited for our trip!! We are in the single digits now!! Come on July 25th


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! I may live in California but I have never been to San Francisco


----------



## PHXscuba

Glad your trip is going well!

PHXscuba


----------



## kylie71

How is the Desert Inn?  Are the kids having FUN??

--Lori


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> EEEEKKKK!!! I am getting soo excited for our trip!! We are in the single digits now!! Come on July 25th



  I'm excited for you!!!  



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! I may live in California but I have never been to San Francisco



Some people like it but I don't really enjoy it....don't see us going back any time soon.



PHXscuba said:


> Glad your trip is going well!
> 
> PHXscuba



It is......quite pleased!



kylie71 said:


> How is the Desert Inn?  Are the kids having FUN??
> 
> --Lori



Desert Inn is good.....it's kinda nice having everyone in the same "room" (connecting and so we can float back & forth without going out the doors).

Kids are loving it but boy are they tired at the end of the day.....lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Another great day....we spent our day at California Adventure.  Rode Radiator Springs Racers once in the morning & twice tonight......fun!!


----------



## kelmac284

Great pic.  Glad everything is going well.  Will be anxious to see what they do for the "anniversary" today.  I know they don't do much and next year I am sure will be bigger but I have only been there once during the anniversary.  And it was the day we were leaving so we had to leave before their celebration.  Isn't this your last day at Disney?  I will be anxious to hear how your day at Sea World goes as we have we haven't been there in years.  Have fun today!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Great pic.  Glad everything is going well.  Will be anxious to see what they do for the "anniversary" today.  I know they don't do much and next year I am sure will be bigger but I have only been there once during the anniversary.  And it was the day we were leaving so we had to leave before their celebration.  Isn't this your last day at Disney?  I will be anxious to hear how your day at Sea World goes as we have we haven't been there in years.  Have fun today!



They have something in front of the castle at 10am.  I'm hoping we get there in time but no one is up and moving yet this morning.

Today is the last day in the parks.  Still a few rides to do that we haven't done yet.

Sea World is next Tuesday......excited to see it as an adult.

Off to shower.......


----------



## kelmac284

Oh well I hope you make it to see it.  Would love to know what they do.  And have fun today and of course at Sea World.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Oh well I hope you make it to see it.  Would love to know what they do.  And have fun today and of course at Sea World.



We did get there....Mike took pics while I was in City Hall with the twins getting today's passes.  They did the dedication, had the Dapper Dans sing, I guess 59 characters paraded in but we didn't get there in time to see that.  They sang Happy Birthday and shot confetti in the air.  They announced the Logo for the 60th/Silver Anniversary and a photo contest that spans the 6 decades.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> We did get there....Mike took pics while I was in City Hall with the twins getting today's passes.  They did the dedication, had the Dapper Dans sing, I guess 59 characters paraded in but we didn't get there in time to see that.  They sang Happy Birthday and shot confetti in the air.  They announced the Logo for the 60th/Silver Anniversary and a photo contest that spans the 6 decades.



The Diamond Anniversary news and logo were released on the Parks Blog earlier today (I love the logo with the Castle made of diamonds), along with the photo contest info.  Strangely, the contest can only be entered on Twitter or on Instagram, but not on Facebook and not even directly on the Parks Blog.  Weird.  And people who don't use any of those forms of social media are out of luck as far as entering!

I'm glad to see/hear that you guys are having a great time on this odyssey of a trip!  I look forward to hearing more details and seeing more photos when you get home.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We did get there....Mike took pics while I was in City Hall with the twins getting today's passes.  They did the dedication, had the Dapper Dans sing, I guess 59 characters paraded in but we didn't get there in time to see that.  They sang Happy Birthday and shot confetti in the air.  They announced the Logo for the 60th/Silver Anniversary and a photo contest that spans the 6 decades.




I saw that about the photo contest. I need to go through my moms old pictures that they saved. Maybe she has something from the 50's or the 60's.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> The Diamond Anniversary news and logo were released on the Parks Blog earlier today (I love the logo with the Castle made of diamonds), along with the photo contest info.  Strangely, the contest can only be entered on Twitter or on Instagram, but not on Facebook and not even directly on the Parks Blog.  Weird.  And people who don't use any of those forms of social media are out of luck as far as entering!
> 
> I'm glad to see/hear that you guys are having a great time on this odyssey of a trip!  I look forward to hearing more details and seeing more photos when you get home.



I don't tend to do twitter and I haven't even looked at Instagram....booo!!

We are having a good time and still more to go!!  

Are you getting to do your Catalina Birthday trip?  Hope so....as I know you really enjoy it!!



kaoden39 said:


> I saw that about the photo contest. I need to go through my moms old pictures that they saved. Maybe she has something from the 50's or the 60's.



Cool....I'd love to see you post old pics from Disneyland.....they'd be neat to see!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Happy Birthday Disneyland.....we made it in to see most of the celebration in Town Square and see them unveil the Diamond Anniversary Logo for next year's 60th celebration.  

The twins are definitely tiring out.  We left early afternoon and brought the kids back to swim (I did laundry).  We headed back & Shy didn't want to do ANYTHING.  So we did the Meet-n-Greet pass for Fantasy Faire, did a round trip on the train & then used our DAS time for our last ride~~Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  We unfortunately timed it wrong & hit the tail end of the parade as we made our way down Main Street.  We stopped in the Emporium for a last minute purchase and then said our goodbyes to Disneyland.

Tomorrow is Huntington Beach & let the twins experience the beach & sand for the first time!!  Tomorrow evening is the Angel's Baseball Game.  I paid for a scoreboard message to say "Welcome Eck Family" and no one knows about it!!!!


----------



## yupikgal

Lauri, it sounds & looks like you are having a great time! So grateful for DIsboards & FB so we can follow along!  Living vicariously through you, patiently (or maybe not) waiting for our November trip!    

We are going to and staying in Huntington Beach for 3 nights on the way down, before our 5 day DL portion.  Afterwards, DH & I are heading to Vegas for the last part of our trip! 

I will keep reading along as you go, here's to "smooth sailing" for the rest of your trip-enjoy every minute!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

yupikgal said:


> Lauri, it sounds & looks like you are having a great time! So grateful for DIsboards & FB so we can follow along!  Living vicariously through you, patiently (or maybe not) waiting for our November trip!
> 
> We are going to and staying in Huntington Beach for 3 nights on the way down, before our 5 day DL portion.  Afterwards, DH & I are heading to Vegas for the last part of our trip!
> 
> I will keep reading along as you go, here's to "smooth sailing" for the rest of your trip-enjoy every minute!!



Thanks Kelly!!  November will be here before you know it!!  Great time of year to come to the parks.  I love all the Christmas decorations!!

You've got a fun plan for your trip too.  We've never been to Vegas.....really need to fix that.....just to say we've "been there, done that"....lol


----------



## kelmac284

Glad you got to see the birthday party.  I agree that is a bummer that they are using twitter and instagram.  I don't do either of those .  I bet the twins are getting tired.  Glad you have kind of a relax day today at the beach.  Hope you have fun.  And how cool about the game.  I bet everyone will be so surprised.  Have fun!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How cool about the 60th anniversary stuff!! I'll be 20 next year so that's a bonus. It was also Splash Mountain's 25th anniversary too so they gave posters for annual passholders. My junior prom took place in Huntington Beach which was cool. My dad is a huge Angels fan. I was 7 at the time they won the World Series.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Glad you got to see the birthday party.  I agree that is a bummer that they are using twitter and instagram.  I don't do either of those .  I bet the twins are getting tired.  Glad you have kind of a relax day today at the beach.  Hope you have fun.  And how cool about the game.  I bet everyone will be so surprised.  Have fun!!!



Easier day for sure on our legs and feet....lol. The scoreboard message should be fun to see their reactions!




WDWJonasGirl said:


> How cool about the 60th anniversary stuff!! I'll be 20 next year so that's a bonus. It was also Splash Mountain's 25th anniversary too so they gave posters for annual passholders. My junior prom took place in Huntington Beach which was cool. My dad is a huge Angels fan. I was 7 at the time they won the World Series.



We got the Splash poster yesterday!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I don't tend to do twitter and I haven't even looked at Instagram....booo!!
> 
> We are having a good time and still more to go!!
> 
> Are you getting to do your Catalina Birthday trip?  Hope so....as I know you really enjoy it!!




I'm not even that big a fan of Facebook, to be honest, but I really hate Twitter.  I hate the layout of it.  I hate tweeting and re-tweeting.  I hate hashtags.  It just annoys me.

I can't understand why Disney didn't allow for people to enter the photo contest via Facebook too, or at least set up a separate website for people to enter the contest. 

I hope your time in Huntington Beach is fun!  I hate summer, but if there is one redeeming thing about summer it is the beach.  There is nothing in the world like having the ocean wash up over one's toes, and playing in the sand!

Yes, I'm heading to Catalina on Monday.  I'll be up at 1:00 a.m. to get ready.  Then I will post the first theme in my 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread.  Then I will leave the house at 4:45 a.m. or so, and will be out on the ocean at 6:15 a.m.  I just hope I can get some sleep the night before, or I will be tired and miserable.

A free trip (with a value of $74.50) for a 3rd or 4th year in a row is too good to pass up, even if it were _not_ one of my favorite places in SoCal.  It would be an awesome deal (especially since it has been offered for 4 consecutive years) even if it were... _Knott's Berry Farm_ or something!

Then, on top of that, all of the other freebies -- like the free Casino tour, free CD, free trail map, free coffee and ice cream, etc. -- really add to the value!  Plus, I don't have to worry about bringing anyone else along who would have to pay.  I just have to worry about me, and my trip is free!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I'm not even that big a fan of Facebook, to be honest, but I really hate Twitter.  I hate the layout of it.  I hate tweeting and re-tweeting.  I hate hashtags.  It just annoys me.
> 
> I can't understand why Disney didn't allow for people to enter the photo contest via Facebook too, or at least set up a separate website for people to enter the contest.
> 
> I hope your time in Huntington Beach is fun!  I hate summer, but if there is one redeeming thing about summer it is the beach.  There is nothing in the world like having the ocean wash up over one's toes, and playing in the sand!
> 
> Yes, I'm heading to Catalina on Monday.  I'll be up at 1:00 a.m. to get ready.  Then I will post the first theme in my 4th Annual Theme Week Countdown in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread.  Then I will leave the house at 4:45 a.m. or so, and will be out on the ocean at 6:15 a.m.  I just hope I can get some sleep the night before, or I will be tired and miserable.
> 
> A free trip (with a value of $74.50) for a 3rd or 4th year in a row is too good to pass up, even if it were _not_ one of my favorite places in SoCal.  It would be an awesome deal (especially since it has been offered for 4 consecutive years) even if it were... _Knott's Berry Farm_ or something!
> 
> Then, on top of that, all of the other freebies -- like the free Casino tour, free CD, free trail map, free coffee and ice cream, etc. -- really add to the value!  Plus, I don't have to worry about bringing anyone else along who would have to pay.  I just have to worry about me, and my trip is free!



Yeah, I don't really get all the retweeting & hashtag stuff.  I get super annoyed when people on FB use hashtags...... 

  I'm so glad you're getting to do the Catalina trip!!! .....even though I know that means we won't be able to catch up with you.......  Have a *+*+*Magical*+*+* Birthday and enjoy YOUR day!!!! 

PS:  the beach wasn't too crowded and nice this morning.  We left around 1pm because it was starting to warm up & we needed to feed Michayla and didn't want to chance getting sand in her feeding tube! 

Well off to shower to get to the Angel's game!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Have fun!! My dad is a huge Angels fan. I'll be 20 at the time of the 60th Anniversary. Here are the ages I was at each anniversary:

40th (1995)- almost 2 months
45th (2000)- 5
50th (2005)- 10
55th (2010)- 15
60th (2015)- 20

Oh, and I was there yesterday too. I was with my mom, sister, my mom's BFF, their DDs, and their next door neighbor


----------



## RI Disney Star

Have a great time at the game. Not sure if I posted this before, my son went to high school with Chris Ianetta, the catcher for the Angels. Chris was 2 years behind my son.

I love how you are doing your name on the scoreboard. That is so awesome.

Beth


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Have fun!! My dad is a huge Angels fan. I'll be 20 at the time of the 60th Anniversary. Here are the ages I was at each anniversary:
> 
> 40th (1995)- almost 2 months
> 45th (2000)- 5
> 50th (2005)- 10
> 55th (2010)- 15
> 60th (2015)- 20
> 
> Oh, and I was there yesterday too. I was with my mom, sister, my mom's BFF, their DDs, and their next door neighbor



Fun....do you plan on going to Disneyland next year for the anniversary?



RI Disney Star said:


> Have a great time at the game. Not sure if I posted this before, my son went to high school with Chris Ianetta, the catcher for the Angels. Chris was 2 years behind my son.
> 
> I love how you are doing your name on the scoreboard. That is so awesome.
> 
> Beth



Awesome....I don't recall you telling me about Chris!

Is pretty cool to look up and see your name!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

It was a long day of sand, sea, baseball & packing.....it's 1:42am and I should have been asleep hours ago.....it is on the agenda next!!





Tomorrow we move to Hollywood!! .....or should I say....today!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! What did the kids think?


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


>



This is so awesome. Was everyone surprised?


----------



## Sherry E

Wow -- what a cool thing to do for the family (the Angels sign/board with your name on it!).  

Without going into specifics of how much it cost (if you don't want to), was it terribly expensive to arrange for that?  It's a great idea -- I'm sure many a man has proposed to his girlfriend that way!

Have fun at Universal -- was today the Universal and CityWalk day?  

I am sorry that I will miss you tomorrow morning at Farmers Market, but you will barely have any time at the Farmers Market anyway.  It would have been too rushed.  I think that the last time you tried to work FM into your plans, you only had a tiny sliver of time for it (and then it got bumped from the plan entirely).

One of these days when you venture up to L.A. and can go back to the Farmers Market, and when you don't have to rush off to be somewhere else within an hour, and when I'm not busy, I can meet you and lead you directly to some of the better, interesting places to eat, things to see, etc.  That's really how Farmers Market should be experienced -- just doing a big ol' food crawl from one stand or counter service place to another, then grabbing a table at which everyone can sit down with their goodies and chow down!

Hopefully Du-Par's is still good!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Tried to quote everyone but the connection is bad in our room right now......so I will wing it!!

Everyone was surprised by the scoreboard welcome.  It cost $30......a fun thing to do and way cheaper then a lot of other major league sport fields/arenas/etc.  Sometimes those things can run in the hundreds if not thousands of dollars.....so when I found out it was only $30, I jumped on it.

Universal was a bust but will go into details when I'm back.  

Tomorrow is breakfast at the Farmer's Market and then off to Walt's Barn for their 15th Anniversary!!  I will also get to see my brother tomorrow evening.

Unable to upload to photobucket for a daily pic too......sorry!


----------



## Mut1ny

Great report


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I hope everything is going well


----------



## Mackenzie B

Hi! I'm here too! Such a great idea, taking a nice road trip! We may have to do that one day, but we're sick of driving from KS to Las Vegas (where our family lives) and then to Disney. Colorado is treacherous (with Vail and the windy mountain roads) and Utah is a snooze fest (and we always hit construction)! Can't wait to see all the details, I hope you guys are having a great time!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Mut1ny said:


> Great report



Thank You!!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I hope everything is going well



We're doing good!!



Mackenzie B said:


> Hi! I'm here too! Such a great idea, taking a nice road trip! We may have to do that one day, but we're sick of driving from KS to Las Vegas (where our family lives) and then to Disney. Colorado is treacherous (with Vail and the windy mountain roads) and Utah is a snooze fest (and we always hit construction)! Can't wait to see all the details, I hope you guys are having a great time!



 Sometimes road trips work but sometimes they don't.  I guess you could always fly to Cali and then rent a car to do some adventuring!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Started our day at the Farmer's Market with friends and ended in Torrance with family before driving to Westminster for the night.  Tomorrow it's off to San Diego for 2 nights!!  Excited....haven't been since I was a kid!! (like at age 10)


----------



## RI Disney Star

San Diego sounds like a lot of fun. I went there in 1998, went to the zoo. I've never been to Sea World there but have been to the one in Orlando. Have fun!

Beth


----------



## luulu1999

$30 for the scoreboard thing!!! That is totally awesome!!! I would have never imagined it would be that cheap! Hope you have a great time in San Diego!!


----------



## kelmac284

How was the food at Dupars?  We went there in March but only had pie.  We didn't spend a whole lot of time looking around the farmer's market or grove either.  We are taking a big tour that includes it in November so hoping to spend a little more time there this time.

Will be interested to see what you think of Sea World.  It's been probably 7 years or more since we have been.  You will LOVE the zoo


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I haven't been to San Diego in ages.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> San Diego sounds like a lot of fun. I went there in 1998, went to the zoo. I've never been to Sea World there but have been to the one in Orlando. Have fun!
> 
> Beth



Thanks Beth.....wish I had more time to explore at the zoo.  



luulu1999 said:


> $30 for the scoreboard thing!!! That is totally awesome!!! I would have never imagined it would be that cheap! Hope you have a great time in San Diego!!



It just depends on each park on how much they charge.  



kelmac284 said:


> How was the food at Dupars?  We went there in March but only had pie.  We didn't spend a whole lot of time looking around the farmer's market or grove either.  We are taking a big tour that includes it in November so hoping to spend a little more time there this time.
> 
> Will be interested to see what you think of Sea World.  It's been probably 7 years or more since we have been.  You will LOVE the zoo



The food was good.....and not horribly priced.  I envisioned the market to be much bigger then it was.  We didn't spend lots of time there, but did go up & down the rows just to get an idea of what was there.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I haven't been to San Diego in ages.



I haven't been to San Diego in 40 years.....now that's a long time!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Did the zoo today but needed much more time than we had.  Late getting there & needed to leave early for our homemade dinner at a friends house.  At least I got a feel for what was there so I can plan better next time.

Tomorrow we'll be at Sea World!!

Can't get a photo uploaded again tonight.....boooooo


----------



## kelmac284

Yea we were really surprised that the Grove was so small.  On tv I thought it was bigger.  Plus those stores are way above our price limit so we didn't spend a whole lot of time there either.  We glanced at the farmers market and we had time but we didn't see all that much but I am sure when we go in November the girls will want to check it out a bit more.  

That's a bummer about the zoo but you are right it takes ALL day to see that place.  Did you guys do the bus tour first to get your bearings?  Plus it has a LOT of hills and it is a lot of walking but it is so neat and we love it.  

I hope you enjoy Sea World!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yea we were really surprised that the Grove was so small.  On tv I thought it was bigger.  Plus those stores are way above our price limit so we didn't spend a whole lot of time there either.  We glanced at the farmers market and we had time but we didn't see all that much but I am sure when we go in November the girls will want to check it out a bit more.
> 
> That's a bummer about the zoo but you are right it takes ALL day to see that place.  Did you guys do the bus tour first to get your bearings?  Plus it has a LOT of hills and it is a lot of walking but it is so neat and we love it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy Sea World!



We didn't even walk over to the Grove.....to me that was just an upscale mall and it's not really "us".

We did do the bus tour first and still only ended up seeing a few things but it gives us a reason to go back!!  Good to know we can take advantage of the w/c shuttle to help us with all those hills.  

Getting ready to go out the door to dine with Shamu this morning.


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> We didn't even walk over to the Grove.....to me that was just an upscale mall and it's not really "us".....



*Laurie* -- 

I'm not surprised that Universal was not a big success -- it seemed to be the place you were least looking forward to visiting, and I had a feeling it would not be a big hit!

The Grove is an upscale mall, but it's enjoyable.  I don't think that anyone thinks "upscale mall type of person" when they look at me, and yet I enjoy The Grove.  I don't shop there, but I like the fish swimming around.  I like the fountain.  I like the little statues. I like the little bridge and stream.  I love their giant tree and Santa's cottage during the holidays (gorgeous at night), and their Santa/reindeer display.  The movie theater is nice.  It's a nice place overall.  Plus, I like to look for celebrities!  (I am headed to The Grove today, to get my free birthday cupcake at Sprinkles!)

Most of the Farmers Market (with the exception of some of the stalls inside the historical section) is new now, and not original -- meaning that there are many new restaurants and shops inside of the historical segment of the Market, as well as on the outside perimeters.  All of the new things were added in to fit in with The Grove.  Johnny Rockets doesn't belong in the Farmers Market at all, nor does Starbucks, nor does Coffee Bean, nor does Pinkberry, but there they are.

I don't like that The Grove took business away from the vendors in Farmers Market, and forced some of them to retire or go out of business (such as the place that served the best meatball sandwiches ever!) -- but I grew up with Farmers Market, so I know what I am missing.   Anyone brand new to the whole area and shopping center usually sees The Grove as a nice extension of Farmers Market or the Farmers Market as an extension of The Grove.   Sometimes they don't even realize that they are two separate places because FM and The Grove blend into each other.  The Farmers Market -- in its current version, because the old version (which was larger) will never return -- is a nice complement to The Grove, and vice versa.  At first The Grove was problematic for the Farmers Market, but now that it has been open for 12 years I think that it has ultimately brought more business to Farmers Market, just from foot traffic flow alone.

As I mentioned previously, one of these days when you can get to Farmers Market without leaving only a tiny window of time to look around, I will lead you right to the other places that have been there the longest and/or have the best food, or best people working at them.   I'm glad to read that the food at Du-Par's is still good!

Catalina Island is actually experiencing a similar transformation to what Farmers Market experienced in the wake of The Grove moving in -- people who have loved the Island for decades and beyond know that its quirky, small, mom & pop restaurants and/or shops were what gave Avalon some character and personality.  A lot of "shiny and new" places are moving into Avalon and taking up space next to what's left of those older places.  People who are brand new to Avalon just see a place with a lot of great restaurants and shops.  They don't know what it was -- and maybe they wouldn't even like what it was!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! I hope you guys enjoyed Sea World. Sherry, how cool!! I loved the Petersen and it was way cooler when it came to where my school has had prom.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> *Laurie* --
> 
> I'm not surprised that Universal was not a big success -- it seemed to be the place you were least looking forward to visiting, and I had a feeling it would not be a big hit!
> 
> The Grove is an upscale mall, but it's enjoyable.  I don't think that anyone thinks "upscale mall type of person" when they look at me, and yet I enjoy The Grove.  I don't shop there, but I like the fish swimming around.  I like the fountain.  I like the little statues. I like the little bridge and stream.  I love their giant tree and Santa's cottage during the holidays (gorgeous at night), and their Santa/reindeer display.  The movie theater is nice.  It's a nice place overall.  Plus, I like to look for celebrities!  (I am headed to The Grove today, to get my free birthday cupcake at Sprinkles!)
> 
> Most of the Farmers Market (with the exception of some of the stalls inside the historical section) is new now, and not original -- meaning that there are many new restaurants and shops inside of the historical segment of the Market, as well as on the outside perimeters.  All of the new things were added in to fit in with The Grove.  Johnny Rockets doesn't belong in the Farmers Market at all, nor does Starbucks, nor does Coffee Bean, nor does Pinkberry, but there they are.
> 
> I don't like that The Grove took business away from the vendors in Farmers Market, and forced some of them to retire or go out of business (such as the place that served the best meatball sandwiches ever!) -- but I grew up with Farmers Market, so I know what I am missing.   Anyone brand new to the whole area and shopping center usually sees The Grove as a nice extension of Farmers Market or the Farmers Market as an extension of The Grove.   Sometimes they don't even realize that they are two separate places because FM and The Grove blend into each other.  The Farmers Market -- in its current version, because the old version (which was larger) will never return -- is a nice complement to The Grove, and vice versa.  At first The Grove was problematic for the Farmers Market, but now that it has been open for 12 years I think that it has ultimately brought more business to Farmers Market, just from foot traffic flow alone.
> 
> As I mentioned previously, one of these days when you can get to Farmers Market without leaving only a tiny window of time to look around, I will lead you right to the other places that have been there the longest and/or have the best food, or best people working at them.   I'm glad to read that the food at Du-Par's is still good!
> 
> Catalina Island is actually experiencing a similar transformation to what Farmers Market experienced in the wake of The Grove moving in -- people who have loved the Island for decades and beyond know that its quirky, small, mom & pop restaurants and/or shops were what gave Avalon some character and personality.  A lot of "shiny and new" places are moving into Avalon and taking up space next to what's left of those older places.  People who are brand new to Avalon just see a place with a lot of great restaurants and shops.  They don't know what it was -- and maybe they wouldn't even like what it was!



I was definitely apprehensive about Universal and what we would do with the twins.  I wish it hadn't been a weekend day but it was just how the timing went.  I know we went at a very busy time but Universal has issues with crowd control.

We didn't wander over to the Grove.....if we had more time, we probably would have.  Mike found that some of the shops at the Farmer's Market didn't like you taking pictures of their stuff.....kinda weird! Still found it charming and wish we would have had more time to go into all the different shops to look around.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! I hope you guys enjoyed Sea World. Sherry, how cool!! I loved the Petersen and it was way cooler when it came to where my school has had prom.



We had a great time at Sea World!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

We really enjoyed our day at SeaWorld and will definitely be planning a return trip to San Diego.





Tomorrow is a long travel day as we go from San Diego to Sacramento.  Not sure I'll post tomorrow evening or not.  Not really making any exciting stops.....and I might be tired enough that I won't get on here when we arrive.  See ya soon!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> We really enjoyed our day at SeaWorld and will definitely be planning a return trip to San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a long travel day as we go from San Diego to Sacramento.  Not sure I'll post tomorrow evening or not.  Not really making any exciting stops.....and I might be tired enough that I won't get on here when we arrive.  See ya soon!





^^^ I love that Sea World picture!  That's a great picture.

San Diego to Sacramento is a _really_ long drive!

It's good that Universal was kind of sandwiched in between other things -- and that Sea World came later.  It would have been a shame to go into the home stretch of your trip with a lackluster visit to a place that you all didn't love.  At least you finished up the "theme parks aspect" of your journey with Sea World, which seems to have been a big hit!  

It's funny that you mentioned Mike encountering some Farmers Market merchants frowning on photos in their shops.  That was not always the case, and it seems like it must be a fairly recent development in the Market's history.  Certainly there have been many camera-toting people passing through the shops for decades, and I'm sure that some of them have taken photos!

I wonder if what Mike encountered in the FM shops is similar to what *Bret/mvf-m11c* encountered at DLR (maybe on Buena Vista Street?) a couple of years ago.  He was taking photos in a shop of some kind back in 2012, and a CM told him he couldn't take photos.

I take tons of photos of merchandise in the DLR shops, and no one has ever told me not to.  Then again, I'm just using a point & shoot -- and I have a feeling that makes a big difference.  I am inclined to think that anyone with a more professional-looking camera (especially any kind of DSLR) might be stopped from taking photos of merchandise, or in the stores.  Maybe the merchants see the expensive cameras and think that the photographers are going to sell the photos.  I'm not exactly sure what the reason is, but I strongly suspect that the type of camera that's being used has something to do with the 'No Photo' rules.

Coincidentally, I encountered a "No Photos" sign in a Catalina shop 2 days ago.  I had already been taking photos -- only 2 or 3 -- in the shop before I saw the sign.  After I saw the sign I took 2 or 3 more photos.  No one stopped me or said anything.  I had the camera in my hand the whole time.  So, again, I am inclined to think that it's mainly the people with the more professional cameras that the merchants are worried about, for whatever reason.

I went to Sprinkles yesterday and used my free birthday cupcake coupon -- that was my very first Sprinkles cupcake, ever.  (And the line was super-short!  I couldn't believe it!)  I tried the orange cupcake, with orange-vanilla frosting, because they didn't have any lemon cupcakes ready and I wanted something citrusy.   I know that you have not yet had a Sprinkles cupcake, so I will say this much:  the Sprinkles cupcake was fine.  It was good enough -- and it was even better _because it was free_!   The frosting was good.  The cupcake was pretty fresh and moist.  However, the actual _cake_ part of the cupcake was not the best I've tasted.  It was okay, but I've tasted better cake flavor in other (less expensive) cupcakes before.  

So I would say that a free Sprinkles cupcake would be great (and they give out a lot of freebies through their crazy 'secret words' announced on Facebook every week), but I don't _think_ I would pay whatever they charge for another cupcake, or for a whole box of cupcakes.  Then again, I say that having only tried one flavor.  Maybe the other flavors are better.  It wasn't a _bad_ cupcake by any means, but it wasn't the best-tasting cupcake I've had.  

I think that Sprinkles is so popular because they have a fun, colorful store design and logo, and because customers think that if they pay more money for a cupcake, the taste must be better.  Sometimes paying more money for something will guarantee better quality and taste, but not always...


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> ^^^ I love that Sea World picture!  That's a great picture.
> 
> San Diego to Sacramento is a _really_ long drive!
> 
> It's good that Universal was kind of sandwiched in between other things -- and that Sea World came later.  It would have been a shame to go into the home stretch of your trip with a lackluster visit to a place that you all didn't love.  At least you finished up the "theme parks aspect" of your journey with Sea World, which seems to have been a big hit!
> 
> It's funny that you mentioned Mike encountering some Farmers Market merchants frowning on photos in their shops.  That was not always the case, and it seems like it must be a fairly recent development in the Market's history.  Certainly there have been many camera-toting people passing through the shops for decades, and I'm sure that some of them have taken photos!
> 
> I wonder if what Mike encountered in the FM shops is similar to what *Bret/mvf-m11c* encountered at DLR (maybe on Buena Vista Street?) a couple of years ago.  He was taking photos in a shop of some kind back in 2012, and a CM told him he couldn't take photos.
> 
> I take tons of photos of merchandise in the DLR shops, and no one has ever told me not to.  Then again, I'm just using a point & shoot -- and I have a feeling that makes a big difference.  I am inclined to think that anyone with a more professional-looking camera (especially any kind of DSLR) might be stopped from taking photos of merchandise, or in the stores.  Maybe the merchants see the expensive cameras and think that the photographers are going to sell the photos.  I'm not exactly sure what the reason is, but I strongly suspect that the type of camera that's being used has something to do with the 'No Photo' rules.
> 
> Coincidentally, I encountered a "No Photos" sign in a Catalina shop 2 days ago.  I had already been taking photos -- only 2 or 3 -- in the shop before I saw the sign.  After I saw the sign I took 2 or 3 more photos.  No one stopped me or said anything.  I had the camera in my hand the whole time.  So, again, I am inclined to think that it's mainly the people with the more professional cameras that the merchants are worried about, for whatever reason.
> 
> I went to Sprinkles yesterday and used my free birthday cupcake coupon -- that was my very first Sprinkles cupcake, ever.  (And the line was super-short!  I couldn't believe it!)  I tried the orange cupcake, with orange-vanilla frosting, because they didn't have any lemon cupcakes ready and I wanted something citrusy.   I know that you have not yet had a Sprinkles cupcake, so I will say this much:  the Sprinkles cupcake was fine.  It was good enough -- and it was even better _because it was free_!   The frosting was good.  The cupcake was pretty fresh and moist.  However, the actual _cake_ part of the cupcake was not the best I've tasted.  It was okay, but I've tasted better cake flavor in other (less expensive) cupcakes before.
> 
> So I would say that a free Sprinkles cupcake would be great (and they give out a lot of freebies through their crazy 'secret words' announced on Facebook every week), but I don't _think_ I would pay whatever they charge for another cupcake, or for a whole box of cupcakes.  Then again, I say that having only tried one flavor.  Maybe the other flavors are better.  It wasn't a _bad_ cupcake by any means, but it wasn't the best-tasting cupcake I've had.
> 
> I think that Sprinkles is so popular because they have a fun, colorful store design and logo, and because customers think that if they pay more money for a cupcake, the taste must be better.  Sometimes paying more money for something will guarantee better quality and taste, but not always...



It was a long day but we arrived in Sacramento around 7:30pm.  

The kids really loved SeaWorld as did I!!

There was a meat shop & the shop with all the different hot sauces were 2 I can remember not wanting any pictures taken at the Farmer's Market.  You could be right on the nicer camera's -vs- the point & shoot ones.....but still kinda a silly rule.

I would have liked to try a Sprinkle's cupcake....just to say I've had one, but it wasn't worth it to me to go in search of that morning.  I figured at this point that it is more the novelty of it instead of how awesome they are.  Sprinkle's popularity was hitting the market big and offering a somewhat new concept.  The owner is no dummy..... and knew how to get it out there & run with it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

In the car at 10am and at our destination just after 7:30pm......... So thankful to be out of that van!!!   lol

Tomorrow we're meeting up with a couple Dis Diva's and their kids at the California State Railroad Museum before driving about 5 hrs to Medford.


----------



## luulu1999

DizNee Luver said:


> In the car at 10am and at our destination just after 7:30pm......... So thankful to be out of that van!!!   lol
> 
> Tomorrow we're meeting up with a couple Dis Diva's and their kids at the California State Railroad Museum before driving about 5 hrs to Medford.



AHHH I am so excited to try in and out!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How cool!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

luulu1999 said:


> AHHH I am so excited to try in and out!!!



It's pretty good......the fries are delicious and the potatoes are cut fresh and dropped in the oil!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> How cool!!



The museum was pretty cool!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Made it back to Oregon and are staying in Medford for the next 2 nights.  Have 4 of our kids off in different places:  Addy & Anthony are at our friends home and Ty & Derek went to a friend of theirs......so just the twins with Mike & I and Betty.  Our oldest and his wife (Nick & Marie) are here with us tonight since they are down for Marie's brother's wedding (which is why we're here too) tomorrow night.

This is from the California State Railroad Museum:


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Congrats to them!! Hope you enjoy the wedding


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Congrats to them!! Hope you enjoy the wedding



It was a beautiful wedding!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Great day...got to meet the twins sister this morning & ended the day with a wedding.  Tomorrow we're heading home with a stop at Wildlife Safari on the way.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We are HOME!!  Our trip was a blast but there's something about seeing your own stuff and sleeping on your own bed that make's coming home ok!!  We made a stop at Wildlife Safari on our way home.





Tomorrow I'm doing a TON of laundry  but if I get a chance, I will get started on the report!!


----------



## kelmac284

Glad you made it home safe and it was so great seeing you guys esp since we won't be going to the next ladies trip and maybe not in 16 either   Mom and I were talking and this year she is hopefully having her knee surgery in Dec which means no trip in Feb as she probably won't be able to.  Then in 16 they have their mexcio place in Feb that year and if she goes there (which they probably will cuz that is a prime month to go) she most likely won't be able to go AGAIN for almost a week in the same month and then we just figured out that if we do take our DW trip in Jan of 17 I don't know if we will have the money for the diva trip the next month either.  I am so sad because I have no idea WHEN we will ever get back.  

At least hopefully we can see you on your way through town on your trips.  I know you will have another one eventually 

I bet it feels great to be home.  Just relax and enjoy your time and we will all be here patiently waiting whenever you are ready.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Awww how cute, I'm going to a wedding next weekend


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Glad you made it home safe and it was so great seeing you guys esp since we won't be going to the next ladies trip and maybe not in 16 either   Mom and I were talking and this year she is hopefully having her knee surgery in Dec which means no trip in Feb as she probably won't be able to.  Then in 16 they have their mexcio place in Feb that year and if she goes there (which they probably will cuz that is a prime month to go) she most likely won't be able to go AGAIN for almost a week in the same month and then we just figured out that if we do take our DW trip in Jan of 17 I don't know if we will have the money for the diva trip the next month either.  I am so sad because I have no idea WHEN we will ever get back.
> 
> At least hopefully we can see you on your way through town on your trips.  I know you will have another one eventually
> 
> I bet it feels great to be home.  Just relax and enjoy your time and we will all be here patiently waiting whenever you are ready.



That's a bummer that the Diva trips are not on the horizon for a few years but sometimes things just don't work out.  At least you have some trips to look forward to.  I enjoy the Diva trip but really enjoy my time on the family trips more.  We will definitely let you know if we come your way again!!

Still finishing laundry tonight.....so hopefully I can get started on this report tomorrow (after my mother-in-law heads home).



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Awww how cute, I'm going to a wedding next weekend



Fun.....for a friend or a relative??


----------



## kelmac284

I know what you mean.  I think for me the reason I am sad about the diva trips is I miss getting to see my friends like yourself, Sara, Trudi etc and it is nice to have a time with just gals to have fun and I so love the meet and greet, the scavy hunt etc and I don't feel like I have REALLY been on the ladies trip since 2010.  That was the last time I went and was able to really do everything.  I don't even really count when we went in 13 because all I was able to do was the meet and greet and scavy hunt.  I didn't go to any of the meals and only made the 1 photo.  You would think it would get easier since the girls will be in HS but it is actually harder because it is getting tougher to plan any trips as they now HAVE to be in the summer and Katy doesn't like to miss swim plus it is just a problem with the way everything is landing the next few years.  My parents get their condo 2 months a year and the 2 months are 6 months apart so for example this year they got it in June and again in December.  Then because the year roles over they get it for 15 in January and July.  Well the bad times to go are June through Sept so they don't even bother going at those times although we did go in June this year because of the girls but when it falls like that they usually only get 1 good month and the prime months are Jan through March and possibly april.  So when they have those months they really try to go.  They can't go in Dec this year and were hoping to go with a big group in Jan but since mom is hopefully having her surgery I don't think she will be able to go but knowing her she will try anyway and either way there is no way we could do the diva trip.

And then as I said if she has her condo in Feb next year I am sure they are going to want to go because they can't go in July and if they don't go next february it would be another year as they would have it in August.  I know it prob sounds complicated LOL but I just know that we can't afford too many trips in a year anymore and usually 1 or 2 is it.  If we take one as a family and they do one on their own that is pretty much it.

At this point the only thing we have on the horizon is New York next summer but honestly I am not even getting my hopes up.  I told mom until she has her surgery and until I know she is back up and around there is no point in even thinking about it.

Sucks when stuff always goes wrong as I know you know because of course money is always a factor with us as well.

Good luck with the laundry (don't envy you on that LOL as I know I do a ton with just the 3 of us so I can only imagine how much you have) and again no worries on the report.  Just relax and enjoy being home!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> Fun.....for a friend or a relative??



Relative. This time, a cousin


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie, I can hardly wait to read your thoughts on your hotel. Kacy and I are in the planning stages for a trip in late September 2015. We are looking at all hotels including renting points to stay in the DVC part of GCH. We still have time to decide so we are researching it all out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I know what you mean.  I think for me the reason I am sad about the diva trips is I miss getting to see my friends like yourself, Sara, Trudi etc and it is nice to have a time with just gals to have fun and I so love the meet and greet, the scavy hunt etc and I don't feel like I have REALLY been on the ladies trip since 2010.  That was the last time I went and was able to really do everything.  I don't even really count when we went in 13 because all I was able to do was the meet and greet and scavy hunt.  I didn't go to any of the meals and only made the 1 photo.  You would think it would get easier since the girls will be in HS but it is actually harder because it is getting tougher to plan any trips as they now HAVE to be in the summer and Katy doesn't like to miss swim plus it is just a problem with the way everything is landing the next few years.  My parents get their condo 2 months a year and the 2 months are 6 months apart so for example this year they got it in June and again in December.  Then because the year roles over they get it for 15 in January and July.  Well the bad times to go are June through Sept so they don't even bother going at those times although we did go in June this year because of the girls but when it falls like that they usually only get 1 good month and the prime months are Jan through March and possibly april.  So when they have those months they really try to go.  They can't go in Dec this year and were hoping to go with a big group in Jan but since mom is hopefully having her surgery I don't think she will be able to go but knowing her she will try anyway and either way there is no way we could do the diva trip.
> 
> And then as I said if she has her condo in Feb next year I am sure they are going to want to go because they can't go in July and if they don't go next february it would be another year as they would have it in August.  I know it prob sounds complicated LOL but I just know that we can't afford too many trips in a year anymore and usually 1 or 2 is it.  If we take one as a family and they do one on their own that is pretty much it.
> 
> At this point the only thing we have on the horizon is New York next summer but honestly I am not even getting my hopes up.  I told mom until she has her surgery and until I know she is back up and around there is no point in even thinking about it.
> 
> Sucks when stuff always goes wrong as I know you know because of course money is always a factor with us as well.
> 
> Good luck with the laundry (don't envy you on that LOL as I know I do a ton with just the 3 of us so I can only imagine how much you have) and again no worries on the report.  Just relax and enjoy being home!



Well once your mom has her surgery....maybe things will look clearer for the future for your family & trips.  Right now, everything is hard to predict because you don't know how long it will take your mom to recover and how good she'll feel.  Having anything on the horizon trip wise is always enough to keep me happy and focused.  Who knows....maybe a Diva trip will miraculously work out......you just never know!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Relative. This time, a cousin



Congrats to them!!



kaoden39 said:


> Laurie, I can hardly wait to read your thoughts on your hotel. Kacy and I are in the planning stages for a trip in late September 2015. We are looking at all hotels including renting points to stay in the DVC part of GCH. We still have time to decide so we are researching it all out.



I would have no problem suggesting the Desert Inn & Suites.  Good value, good location & clean!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Well once your mom has her surgery....maybe things will look clearer for the future for your family & trips.  Right now, everything is hard to predict because you don't know how long it will take your mom to recover and how good she'll feel.  Having anything on the horizon trip wise is always enough to keep me happy and focused.  Who knows....maybe a Diva trip will miraculously work out......you just never know!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to them!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have no problem suggesting the Desert Inn & Suites.  Good value, good location & clean!




Oh that's great to hear! Did you walk back and forth? Is it a bad walk?


----------



## DizNee Luver

It's TRIP REPORT TIME!!!!​
Thursday, July 10~~Part 1:

The morning started out busy as we emptied out the fridge, got the cans out for pick up, did last minute cleaning so we'd come home to a clean house, etc.  We loaded up our 12 passenger rental van and then got the kids loaded.





























We hit the road about noon and decided to drive down 99 and stop and surprise an ex-coworker of Mike's (from when he was a paramedic).....the only problem with surprises is chancing that the person is actually home.  Unfortunately, she wasn't.  We left a note & I messaged her on Facebook to let her know we had swung by.  We continued south going through Florence & down Hwy 101 to North Bend/Coos Bay.









We drove by the Mill Casino (which is one of the areas largest employers) and the bay.

















We also drove by Coos Bay's new Firehouse.  

















We drove to Betty's home~~the same home Mike and his 2 brothers grew up in.  We looked around a bit and saw the new laundry/sun porch that had been built while Michayla had her early dinner.









We left Betty for a couple hours and checked into our motel for the night.  We stayed at the Motel 6......not a ton of options here but this one will be off our list.  It was just blech and wait till you see the tv in the rooms!! lol  For $83 a room.....I would expect a little more.  No coffee maker, no blow dryer, no toiletries, no clock or clock radio, etc.





















Coming up......Addy's birthday dinner!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh that's great to hear! Did you walk back and forth? Is it a bad walk?



Do you remember where the pedestrian crossing is (right in front of that Capt Kidd's Buffet.....barf)?  The Desert Inn is 2 driveways to the right (if looking at Capt Kidds from the Disneyland side).  It really takes just minutes.....just depends on foot traffic & if you hit the cross light right.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Okay that reminds me of the Motel 6 the Red Cross put us in for the night after our fire. Never again. Thankfully our insurance company got us into Staybridge Suites that night so we never slept there. It was a stop gap. Talk about no frills.

Wow they have a good size fire department.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Do you remember where the pedestrian crossing is (right in front of that Capt Kidd's Buffet.....barf)?  The Desert Inn is 2 driveways to the right (if looking at Capt Kidds from the Disneyland side).  It really takes just minutes.....just depends on foot traffic & if you hit the cross light right.....lol




Oh wow that isn't bad at all. Does it have indoor or outdoor hallways?


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

kaoden39 said:


> Oh wow that isn't bad at all. Does it have indoor or outdoor hallways?



It has outdoor hallways but the building faces away from the street.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Okay that reminds me of the Motel 6 the Red Cross put us in for the night after our fire. Never again. Thankfully our insurance company got us into Staybridge Suites that night so we never slept there. It was a stop gap. Talk about no frills.
> 
> Wow they have a good size fire department.



Sometimes you find a decent Motel 6 but I'm finding that harder to do.

It is a big station with a nice volunteer group.



kaoden39 said:


> Oh wow that isn't bad at all. Does it have indoor or outdoor hallways?





EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> It has outdoor hallways but the building faces away from the street.



Yup, they are outdoor entries.  We were all the way in the back of the complex and didn't have street noise or sooty carpets.  Not sure about the rooms closer to Harbor.  In 2005 we were in the front section and I don't recall those issues then.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love it so far!! I have never been to Oregon.  I also love Mike's shirt


----------



## kaoden39

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> It has outdoor hallways but the building faces away from the street.



Oh that's odd. I have never seen that. 



DizNee Luver said:


> Sometimes you find a decent Motel 6 but I'm finding that harder to do.
> 
> It is a big station with a nice volunteer group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, they are outdoor entries.  We were all the way in the back of the complex and didn't have street noise or sooty carpets.  Not sure about the rooms closer to Harbor.  In 2005 we were in the front section and I don't recall those issues then.




I am not really fond of outdoor entry. With our girls probably in a different room I wouldn't get any rest. I have been spoiled with our stays at the Ayres with the indoor hallways.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it so far!! I have never been to Oregon.  I also love Mike's shirt



Hi! I hope you're having a good summer.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love it so far!! I have never been to Oregon.  I also love Mike's shirt



Oregon is beautiful if you ever get a chance to come visit!!  Mike's shirt is good for a laugh "I survived the It's a Small World Ride".....lol



kaoden39 said:


> Oh that's odd. I have never seen that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really fond of outdoor entry. With our girls probably in a different room I wouldn't get any rest. I have been spoiled with our stays at the Ayres with the indoor hallways.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I hope you're having a good summer.



You can get connecting rooms.....that is what we had.  Look at the "suites" (which is 2 rooms with a connecting door).  The buildings run the long way back from Harbor and not parallel to the street...so that does cut down on the street noise.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Oregon is beautiful if you ever get a chance to come visit!!  Mike's shirt is good for a laugh "I survived the It's a Small World Ride".....lol
> 
> 
> 
> You can get connecting rooms.....that is what we had.  Look at the "suites" (which is 2 rooms with a connecting door).  The buildings run the long way back from Harbor and not parallel to the street...so that does cut down on the street noise.




I am going to sounds awful but, for god reason I don't want connecting rooms. There is a family member who knows no boundaries and I like privacy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 1, Part 2:​
After a short break at the motel, we went back & picked up Betty for dinner.  We had reserved the back room at Dave's Pizza because we had invited quite a few people to join us (people we hadn't seen in a long time).  Some got back to me & had planned on attending, but it seemed, one by one......each one messaged me that something came up and they wouldn't make it.  Oh well......my friend Charlene and her daughter did come & it was nice catching up with her.  She was Addy's caseworker when we got her at 2 months.

The original Dave's Pizza was located in North Bend and burned down a few years ago.....I have to say, I'm not a fan of their new locale (which used to be a bar) and I didn't feel the food was as good as it used to be (but still spendy pizza).

Here are some random pics during our dinner.





































Here's Addy's free birthday pizza (very nice of them to provide this!!)

















Addy turned 9 and got 2 Lalaloopsy dolls, Lalaloopsy Lip Glosses & the Tink Bell and the Pirate Fairy Movie.

































After dinner, we headed up to the hospital so Mike could say hello to his brother that is a nurse.  After that, we dropped Betty off at home & will see her in the morning.  We stopped at the market to get some yogurt for Michayla's night feed and back to the motel for the night.

The rooms weren't connecting so we had Michayla with me, Anthony with Mike in Room 1 and Addy with Shyann, Tyler and Derek in Room 2.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I am going to sounds awful but, for god reason I don't want connecting rooms. There is a family member who knows no boundaries and I like privacy.



The nice thing about connecting rooms is the ability to close (and lock) your side.  Since the boys & I stayed up later then Mike & his mom, we would close the door on our side....that way the tv & our talking didn't disturb them.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How fun!! Next year, you guys will have to pay the adult price for Addy


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> How fun!! Next year, you guys will have to pay the adult price for Addy



I know......it's crazy!!!


----------



## Sherry E

I love the heart-shaped pizza!  A very cute idea!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I love the heart-shaped pizza!  A very cute idea!



I thought so too!!!  I figured it would be a small round one....so this was a pleasant surprise!!


----------



## Sherry E

DizNee Luver said:


> I thought so too!!!  I figured it would be a small round one....so this was a pleasant surprise!!



I wonder if they used a heart-shaped cake pan to etch out the shape on the pizza.  It's funny -- heart-shaped foods always seem like they'd be really easy to make. After all, a heart is not that much of a leap from a circle, is it?  And yet, somehow, when I have tried to make a heart-shaped something or another in the past (I tried a cake and some cookies), it's been a disaster.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I wonder if they used a heart-shaped cake pan to etch out the shape on the pizza.  It's funny -- heart-shaped foods always seem like they'd be really easy to make. After all, a heart is not that much of a leap from a circle, is it?  And yet, somehow, when I have tried to make a heart-shaped something or another in the past (I tried a cake and some cookies), it's been a disaster.



I never thought about it....but you're right.....if you try to make a heart shape (or pretty much any "shape") at home....it usually doesn't work out so great.


----------



## Happy 2 B Me

Your trip reminds me of our trip down the coast.  One of the best stops was touring the hurst castle.  We stayed at the Disneyland  camp ground.  We would stop at anderson restaurant where my husband  would get pea soup. I forgot what daughter and I had,  I know it. We sold the motorhome it was getting to hard for me to get everything  packed.  Our daughter got to see and do so much


----------



## kelmac284

Yay it has begun!! I don't blame you a bit for not liking Motel 6.  I posted it on your FB post but I had a really bad experience with one a few years ago and I am broke but NEVER again.  I was down right scared and got NO sleep.

We love the Desert Inn and if we can't afford on property we stay there quite a bit.  Not super exciting but close and the rooms work for us.  

That is a bummer that hardly anyone showed for Addy's party.  Looks like you all had fun though and her pizza was cute and looks like she was happy with her gifts.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> The nice thing about connecting rooms is the ability to close (and lock) your side.  Since the boys & I stayed up later then Mike & his mom, we would close the door on our side....that way the tv & our talking didn't disturb them.




Umm yeah.....the kids are fine. It is the older person in the family. She tends to use her illness as an excuse for bad behavior. I won't go into details but, no. At this point though it looks like Loren doesn't want to go with us. I know her well enough to know she will never leave him home alone. So, that part is a mute point. Well, at least so far. In our life everything is always subject to change. Lol!


I love Addy's dolls! Her pizza is so cute too!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I can't wait to read more. Here's my TR for those of you who haven't read it yet:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3300106


----------



## DizNee Luver

Happy 2 B Me said:


> Your trip reminds me of our trip down the coast.  One of the best stops was touring the hurst castle.  We stayed at the Disneyland  camp ground.  We would stop at anderson restaurant where my husband  would get pea soup. I forgot what daughter and I had,  I know it. We sold the motorhome it was getting to hard for me to get everything  packed.  Our daughter got to see and do so much



We weren't able to fit in the Hearst Castle but had mentioned it at one point in our planning.



kelmac284 said:


> Yay it has begun!! I don't blame you a bit for not liking Motel 6.  I posted it on your FB post but I had a really bad experience with one a few years ago and I am broke but NEVER again.  I was down right scared and got NO sleep.
> 
> We love the Desert Inn and if we can't afford on property we stay there quite a bit.  Not super exciting but close and the rooms work for us.
> 
> That is a bummer that hardly anyone showed for Addy's party.  Looks like you all had fun though and her pizza was cute and looks like she was happy with her gifts.



The people coming weren't coming for Addy's birthday.....it was just a time to reconnect with old friends we haven't seen since we moved away in 2006......it was just coincidence that it was also Addy's birthday.



kaoden39 said:


> Umm yeah.....the kids are fine. It is the older person in the family. She tends to use her illness as an excuse for bad behavior. I won't go into details but, no. At this point though it looks like Loren doesn't want to go with us. I know her well enough to know she will never leave him home alone. So, that part is a mute point. Well, at least so far. In our life everything is always subject to change. Lol!
> 
> 
> I love Addy's dolls! Her pizza is so cute too!



Hopefully Loren will stick to his plans to stay home so you can take that much needed break.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I can't wait to read more. Here's my TR for those of you who haven't read it yet:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3300106



More coming soon!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 1:​
Michayla was up at 5am......much earlier than I wanted....but some days are like that.  Sleeping in a strange place & bed....I should be thankful we made it to 5am.  We did the slow get up to start our day and I played suitcase Tetris in the van.  We went to pick up Betty and go to breakfast at Kozy Kitchen.  This used to be a favorite place....especially for breakfast.  

















We got there and were seated in the back dining room...pretty much to ourselves for a good chunk of our meal....which was good, because Michayla, no matter what we tried....was not a happy camper.  We finally asked the waitress to bring us a bowl of whipped cream and guess what??? Problem solved!!!  She calmed down and we were able to enjoy our meal (well sort of).





Shy had fruit, sausage & french fries:









The special was Cinnamon Roll Pancakes....2 people ordered this:









Their version of the Monte Cristo:





Chicken Fried Steak & Eggs:





Some sort of omelets (don't remember what was ordered)....:









French Toast:





So......the food....not as great as we remembered.  In fact we found everything to be "shiny"......just too oily/greasy.  The service was good, but I don't think we'd go out of our way to eat there again.

We stopped back by the motel to use the facilities  & check out before heading south.


----------



## kaoden39

The chicken fried steak and eggs look good to me and Kody says she would eat the fries and sausage.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The food looks good. Which twin has the glasses?


----------



## Sherry E

I like the idea of cinnamon roll pancakes -- that's kind of different!  I also enjoy a good chicken fried steak.  It's too bad that the food was mostly shiny/oily/greasy -- that would kind of gross me out too.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> The chicken fried steak and eggs look good to me and Kody says she would eat the fries and sausage.



The chicken fried steak was good...I've had better but I've also had worse.  The eggs were....meh.  A little greasy.....



WDWJonasGirl said:


> The food looks good. Which twin has the glasses?



Shyann has them but she's not a fan of wearing them.  I believe this was the only day she wore them for the whole trip....lol



Sherry E said:


> I like the idea of cinnamon roll pancakes -- that's kind of different!  I also enjoy a good chicken fried steak.  It's too bad that the food was mostly shiny/oily/greasy -- that would kind of gross me out too.



I think the kids found the concept to be good but it didn't really work out like say, cinnamon roll french toast does.

Seeing grease/oil on your plate when you're eating is a definite turn off....especially first thing in the morning.


----------



## kaoden39

Yeah, greasy eggs are a real yuck for me. Kacy won't eat eggs because a relative made her eat greasy ones. Now she won't go near them.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, greasy eggs are a real yuck for me. Kacy won't eat eggs because a relative made her eat greasy ones. Now she won't go near them.



It is pretty nasty.....I find it hard to get good scrambled eggs at a restaurant.  They throw everything on the same grill as the meat and so it does tend to pick up the grease and such......


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> It is pretty nasty.....I find it hard to get good scrambled eggs at a restaurant.  They throw everything on the same grill as the meat and so it does tend to pick up the grease and such......




That's true. There just isn't space.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 2:​
Before leaving Coos Bay, we made a stop by the Coos Bay Firefighter's Memorial.  This went in after we moved from the area, but it's a day that will forever be in our hearts & minds.  Mike was a paramedic at this time and knew all the firefighters very well....he wasn't on shift this day.  November 25, 2002 a fire broke out at Farwest Truck & Auto Parts Store and tragically took the lives of 3 firefighters.  Hearing this news was very hard for our community, as it isn't very big.  Pretty much everyone knew at least 1 of the firemen that lost their lives that day.  This memorial was to honor their commitment and their sacrifice. 





































The memorial wall with messages from friends, co-workers and loved ones.





















The walkway was lined with personalized bricks that helped fund the project.  Our entire family was represented with this brick.





This lot was where the old Coos Bay Fire Station used to be located.....in an earlier post, I showed you pics of the new station.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 3:​
After visiting the memorial, we headed south on Hwy 101 to Prehistoric Gardens.  This is a roadside attraction, located in a 300 year old rain forest outside of Port Orford Oregon.  They get 6-10 feet of rain each year.  Prehistoric Gardens opened in 1955 and is still run by the family that started it all those years ago.  When you pull into the parking lot, you are greeted by the Tyrannosaurus or "T-Rex".

























As you enter the park and rain forest.


















































More dinosaurs to come!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 4:​
As we continued deep in the rain forest of Prehistoric Gardens.

















































Do you see the cobwebs in his mouth?? lol

































More dinosaurs coming up!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I like the museum pictures.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I like the museum pictures.



Thanks Kaitlin!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 5​
As we finish up our time at Prehistoric Gardens.













Caught Ty & Derek on camera!!

























































Shyann:





Michayla:





My kiddos!!





We checked out the little gift shop, purchased a few small items and then loaded up the van and continued our travels south down Hwy 101.


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the latest update.  I agree with you about the greasy food.  Some of it looked good including the pancakes but like you I prefer french toast and honestly I am not a big breakfast eater.  Most days I just have some cereal or oatmeal or even just a coffee LOL.  When we do splurge and eat breakfast I always feel so full and bloated.  That's too bad that that place was not as you remembered it.  

So cool that you got to see some of the places in Coo's Bay that you used to live at and go to.  That is a really nice fire station and memorial.  So sad that those men lost their lives but what a nice memorial for them.

Loved the Dinosaur park.  I don't know how we missed that on our trip in 11.  We came down that same way and that looks familiar but maybe we just missed it.  We went to the Trees of Mystery but didn't go to the drive thru trees either and I know they are close by as we did that back in the 80's on a similiar trip with my parents.

I also LOVE all the ferns and how green it is there.  So pretty!


----------



## Sherry E

I would have *loved* the Prehistoric Gardens as a child -- I was majorly into reading about dinosaurs (along with reading about planets and ancient Egypt!) in my younger years.

In fact, I went to Oregon as a kid (Coos Bay and Grants Pass included), and I'm not sure why the adults didn't take me to the Prehistoric Gardens!  I don't even think I was told that it existed.  They opted for the Oregon Vortex, roasting marshmallows and hiking in the forest instead!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I have never been but it looks cool


----------



## kaoden39

Very cool! 


I think it might be fun to stand next to one of the dinosaurs to see the difference in size. 



What a great experience for the kids I can remember my kids being wild about dinosaurs.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Loved the latest update.  I agree with you about the greasy food.  Some of it looked good including the pancakes but like you I prefer french toast and honestly I am not a big breakfast eater.  Most days I just have some cereal or oatmeal or even just a coffee LOL.  When we do splurge and eat breakfast I always feel so full and bloated.  That's too bad that that place was not as you remembered it.
> 
> So cool that you got to see some of the places in Coo's Bay that you used to live at and go to.  That is a really nice fire station and memorial.  So sad that those men lost their lives but what a nice memorial for them.
> 
> Loved the Dinosaur park.  I don't know how we missed that on our trip in 11.  We came down that same way and that looks familiar but maybe we just missed it.  We went to the Trees of Mystery but didn't go to the drive thru trees either and I know they are close by as we did that back in the 80's on a similiar trip with my parents.
> 
> I also LOVE all the ferns and how green it is there.  So pretty!



It was a nice memorial....I'm glad they got the backing of the community to afford to put up a beautiful tribute for them.  

Prehistoric Gardens was a childhood memory I still have......the boys all went as kids and now the 4 littles got their chance to go.  It's due for a little refurb but I believe they do that during the winter months when the weather is pretty rainy and low attendance.  They also have reduced hours that allow them to go in and do some things.  They really need to trim the ferns and such to make the signs easier to see.



Sherry E said:


> I would have *loved* the Prehistoric Gardens as a child -- I was majorly into reading about dinosaurs (along with reading about planets and ancient Egypt!) in my younger years.
> 
> In fact, I went to Oregon as a kid (Coos Bay and Grants Pass included), and I'm not sure why the adults didn't take me to the Prehistoric Gardens!  I don't even think I was told that it existed.  They opted for the Oregon Vortex, roasting marshmallows and hiking in the forest instead!



That's too bad that you didn't get to go as a kid.....it really was a pretty big draw to the southern Oregon coast as there aren't a lot of "attractions" here.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I have never been but it looks cool



It is pretty neat....especially if you like dinosaurs!!



kaoden39 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> 
> I think it might be fun to stand next to one of the dinosaurs to see the difference in size.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great experience for the kids I can remember my kids being wild about dinosaurs.



They are "life-sized".....you feel pretty small in comparison to them.  Shy was a little scared at first and wouldn't let go of Mike's hands....but once she figured out they weren't real or moved, she enjoyed herself.


----------



## kaoden39

I love the primordial look of the ferns. I think the overgrown look helps the mystic.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 6:​
We left Prehistoric Gardens and continued our journey south.  Look it's the Pacific Ocean in Oregon!!





We stopped at McDonald's in Brookings (Ty & Derek walked to the Taco Bell).  As we dined in the van, we had a seagull jump up on the hood and watch us eat.









We reached the California border right around 2pm.





Look it's the Pacific Ocean in California!!  (it kinda looks the same.....lol)





We did a stretch break at the Trees of Mystery.  We didn't have the time to go thru this attraction and we also couldn't see spending $110 for the 9 of us for a real short visit.  The Trees of Mystery have trails that you walk and look at the beautiful redwood trees and read tales of lore.  They have a gondola ride over the tree tops and a gift shop & museum that you can explore. Out in the parking lot is a 49'2" Paul Bunyan and a 35' Babe the Blue Ox greeting visitors.

























It's a lot of fun to stand out and talk with Paul Bunyan....he banters with anyone that talks to him.  Addy was going on & on when she said "You have a hairy chest".....he responded back~~ "and you are short!!".  We cracked up over that one.





The kids sitting on Paul's boot.





These are from the parking lot.





























Shy wasn't happy when it was time to go....but alas we needed to keep moving south.


----------



## Sherry E

I love the first seagull photo!  That seagull was fascinated by your family!  The seagulls in Avalon/Catalina get very comfortable around people (though they don't seem to be as interested in them as your seagull was in you guys!), and they just perch themselves on railings nearby.  Your seagull looks like it has a longer neck than the ones I was looking at last week.

Where did I see the Trees of Mystery not too long ago?  I _think_, if I am not mistaken, they popped up in one of my beloved Hallmark Channel movies.  I don't think it was a holiday movie.  It was probably a regular romantic comedy sort of thing.  I think there was a single mom whose son wanted to see the Trees of Mystery, and then the guy she liked chased after them and found them there, at the site.


----------



## kaoden39

My first thought when I saw the seagull was "Mine! Mine! Mine!" 


I love that Paul Bunyan was interactive! How fun is that?



Trees of Mystery sounds like a dime novel title.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 7:​
We traveled south 169 miles to the Chandelier Tree....aka:  The Drive-Thru Tree.

























Mike & the kids walked thru the tree.

















We only stayed about 20 minutes...looking at the tree, watching people drive thru (which we couldn't do) and the gift shop.  When we first parked, some idiot (who I'm sure was told NOT to attempt going thru the tree).....squeeze thru....scraping the pulled in mirrors as they inched slowly thru it.  They had to have left marks down the side of their pickup.  I would have laughed so hard (AT THEM) if they would have gotten stuck!!  We traveled about an hour more to Willits.  





We stayed at the Super 8.  Wowsers......really nice motel!!!  The rooms all faces a beautiful courtyard with a fountain.  The rooms were nice & clean and the beds were comfy!!  It ran us $105 per room (totally worth the extra $20 per room to get something decent and way nicer than the Motel 6 from the night before). 

































It was too late to take advantage of the pool/hot tub.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow! If we are ever in Willets I know where we can stay. What a nice looking place! I believe that green maybe the same green I have on the wall in our living room!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I love the first seagull photo!  That seagull was fascinated by your family!  The seagulls in Avalon/Catalina get very comfortable around people (though they don't seem to be as interested in them as your seagull was in you guys!), and they just perch themselves on railings nearby.  Your seagull looks like it has a longer neck than the ones I was looking at last week.
> 
> Where did I see the Trees of Mystery not too long ago?  I _think_, if I am not mistaken, they popped up in one of my beloved Hallmark Channel movies.  I don't think it was a holiday movie.  It was probably a regular romantic comedy sort of thing.  I think there was a single mom whose son wanted to see the Trees of Mystery, and then the guy she liked chased after them and found them there, at the site.



I've never seen them get up on the car and watch you thru the windows....it was kinda creepy but funny at the same time.
That's funny that this place is in a movie.......It's been around I think since 1946 & still owned & operated by the original family.



kaoden39 said:


> My first thought when I saw the seagull was "Mine! Mine! Mine!"
> 
> 
> I love that Paul Bunyan was interactive! How fun is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Trees of Mystery sounds like a dime novel title.



I think someone said that at the seagull......lol

I didn't remember Paul Bunyan doing that before but Mike said it did.  It was funny.

.......or a horror story!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Wow! If we are ever in Willets I know where we can stay. What a nice looking place! I believe that green maybe the same green I have on the wall in our living room!



I was pleasantly surprised by this one.  It was beautiful.  They had a nice breakfast area (typical motel offerings...or lack of offerings).  WiFi was free (everywhere we stayed which was nice).


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by this one.  It was beautiful.  They had a nice breakfast area (typical motel offerings...or lack of offerings).  WiFi was free (everywhere we stayed which was nice).




I never expect that much out of a Super 8.


----------



## Sherry E

The Super 8 does look quite nice (the grounds and all) -- the beds are a good size too.

I've seen that Drive Thru Tree pop up on TV a couple of times.  I'm trying to remember where.  I _think_ that the late Huell Howser did a show from that area (unless there is another Drive Thru Tree I am not thinking of) that included a stop at the tree, and in his typical, goofy, funny way he joked about the excitement of driving through the tree.

I also am inclined to think that the Drive Thru Tree made an appearance on one of Oprah's old episodes in which she and Gayle took a road trip.  I could be wrong about that, though.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> The Super 8 does look quite nice (the grounds and all) -- the beds are a good size too.
> 
> I've seen that Drive Thru Tree pop up on TV a couple of times.  I'm trying to remember where.  I _think_ that the late Huell Howser did a show from that area (unless there is another Drive Thru Tree I am not thinking of) that included a stop at the tree, and in his typical, goofy, funny way he joked about the excitement of driving through the tree.
> 
> I also am inclined to think that the Drive Thru Tree made an appearance on one of Oprah's old episodes in which she and Gayle took a road trip.  I could be wrong about that, though.




I think if memory serves me right and it may not there could be a drive thru tree in Yosemite. I seem to remember one.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 2, Part 8:​
Once we got the van unloaded, we finally headed to dinner.  Pretty late for the kids to be going to dinner after 8pm but it's how things worked out.  We had chosen to eat at Lumberjack's prior to leaving for the trip and in fact, I had spoke to the manager about Shy's food allergies.  (I emailed them and he called me like an hour later......there is still customer service out there!).  We were seated in a section that was empty, other than a couple employees.  Michayla was cranky and didn't want to sit in a chair......we didn't bring in her chair and wanted to try distracting her with her dvd player or toys.....didn't work.  So since we had the section to ourselves, I turned some chairs to keep her corralled and let her loose.  She was much happier.  













We ordered our drinks & I asked for them to put a rush on Shyann's dinner since she was falling asleep.  A while later, our drinks arrived and then they took our meal order.  Service wasn't quick here or because I knew I had very tired kids....it just seemed slow.  Well Shy's food didn't arrive early and came out with everyone's dinner......but Shy was a trooper and stayed awake and even got her dinner eaten.









Shy got the cheeseburger (no bun) with fries.....guess I missed getting the picture.  Addy got the grilled cheese with fries.





Anthony got the French Dip.





Check out this burger Derek ordered.....it's called the Big Redwood Burger.  It's a FULL pound of meat!!!













Ty got the SW Chicken Wrap.





I got the Fish-n-Chips.





I believe Betty had the Pork Loin Dinner.





Mike had a steak dinner.





The food was very good....just wish we could have done our dinner a tad earlier in the evening.  It would have been much more enjoyable.  It's definitely a place I would return to.

Derek almost finished the entire burger....but that bun was like eating an entire sourdough soup bowl (not hollowed out and then added the pound of meat and all the toppings). 

We went back to the motel and quickly fell asleep.  Room 1:  Mike with Shy, Me with Michayla and Anthony camping out on the floor.  Room 2:  Betty with Addy and Derek with Tyler.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I never expect that much out of a Super 8.



This was not what we were expecting out of a Super 8....especially for the prices.



Sherry E said:


> The Super 8 does look quite nice (the grounds and all) -- the beds are a good size too.
> 
> I've seen that Drive Thru Tree pop up on TV a couple of times.  I'm trying to remember where.  I _think_ that the late Huell Howser did a show from that area (unless there is another Drive Thru Tree I am not thinking of) that included a stop at the tree, and in his typical, goofy, funny way he joked about the excitement of driving through the tree.
> 
> I also am inclined to think that the Drive Thru Tree made an appearance on one of Oprah's old episodes in which she and Gayle took a road trip.  I could be wrong about that, though.





kaoden39 said:


> I think if memory serves me right and it may not there could be a drive thru tree in Yosemite. I seem to remember one.



I think there might be another drive thru tree somewhere.....but I believe the Chandelier Tree is the original??  Seems to me others have commented on one being closer to Tree of Mystery, including Kelly.  The Chandelier Tree was a good 3 hour drive south.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my gosh! Words escape me as far as that cheeseburger goes. And Derek  


I was just looking on google there are actually three drive thru trees. All along the coast.


----------



## Sherry E

I like the look of the food and the look of the chunky wood chairs in the restaurant -- very fitting with the Lumberjacks name.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The food looks good. Seeing the burger that Derek had makes me hungry


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my gosh! Words escape me as far as that cheeseburger goes. And Derek
> 
> 
> I was just looking on google there are actually three drive thru trees. All along the coast.



I know.....when it showed up at the table I was like....WHOA   I didn't realize he had ordered it.....ready for this?!!  It was only $15.49!!!



Sherry E said:


> I like the look of the food and the look of the chunky wood chairs in the restaurant -- very fitting with the Lumberjacks name.



I loved the decor and they had logging pics & saws up on the walls.  My camera was really acting up....it was dark enough the flash should have worked but it wouldn't.  So I was lucky to get the pics in here that I did.  (Mike forgot his back at the motel)



WDWJonasGirl said:


> The food looks good. Seeing the burger that Derek had makes me hungry



I get a gut ache looking at it......TOO MUCH FOOD!! lol


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> I know.....when it showed up at the table I was like....WHOA   I didn't realize he had ordered it.....ready for this?!!  It was only $15.49!!!
> 
> I get a gut ache looking at it......TOO MUCH FOOD!! lol


Wow. I would be brave enough to eat all that


----------



## kaoden39

> I know.....when it showed up at the table I was like....WHOA   I didn't realize he had ordered it.....ready for this?!!  It was only $15.49!!!


Whoa! That's not bad at all! If you were in Disneyland it would have been much more!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow. I would be brave enough to eat all that



You would be brave enough or you wouldn't be brave enough......lol  



kaoden39 said:


> Whoa! That's not bad at all! If you were in Disneyland it would have been much more!



The price wasn't that much more then the other meals.  Their food is decently priced and good.  They have locations in:  Redding, Susanville, Willits, Yuba City, Grass Valley, 2 in Sacramento, Petaluma, Stockton and 1 in Vegas


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> You would be brave enough or you wouldn't be brave enough......lol
> 
> 
> 
> The price wasn't that much more then the other meals.  Their food is decently priced and good.  They have locations in:  Redding, Susanville, Willits, Yuba City, Grass Valley, 2 in Sacramento, Petaluma, Stockton and 1 in Vegas




A few in my general area then.


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the latest update.  LOL about the seagull.  That is hilarious although after seeing the birds kind of creepy too LOL.

That WAS a really nice Super 8.  Sometimes I think the same chain can be better or worse depending on where it is.  I have seen Best Western's that were super nice and some that were lousy.  Same for a lot of different moderate motels.  Glad this one was nice and we love Willits.  We were just there last September as you go through it on the way to Mendocino.  I don't know how we missed the drive thru trees last time but I think you have to find them and once we left Klammath we just headed straight down 1.  I know we headed back over to 5 in Willits though so we must have gone past them just never saw them.

I went and looked at my pics from 88 and found the 2 we visited.  The other was the shrine tree but not sure where it was but posted pics on FB.  I also found our pic with Babe back when he was "blue" lol.  I didn't remember Paul talking but he probably did LOL.

Your dinner looked yummy too.  We do have one of those here but we don't go very often and I don't remember ours being very good.  Another one of those where probably different ones are better.  Speaking of lumberjack stuff have you ever been to Camp 18?  It is in Oregon but kind of in a ways.  It is in Elsie but I just remember when I lived in Portland it was on the way to one of the routes out to Tillamook.  It is fun if you have never been.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> A few in my general area then.



Yup!!



kelmac284 said:


> Loved the latest update.  LOL about the seagull.  That is hilarious although after seeing the birds kind of creepy too LOL.
> 
> That WAS a really nice Super 8.  Sometimes I think the same chain can be better or worse depending on where it is.  I have seen Best Western's that were super nice and some that were lousy.  Same for a lot of different moderate motels.  Glad this one was nice and we love Willits.  We were just there last September as you go through it on the way to Mendocino.  I don't know how we missed the drive thru trees last time but I think you have to find them and once we left Klammath we just headed straight down 1.  I know we headed back over to 5 in Willits though so we must have gone past them just never saw them.
> 
> I went and looked at my pics from 88 and found the 2 we visited.  The other was the shrine tree but not sure where it was but posted pics on FB.  I also found our pic with Babe back when he was "blue" lol.  I didn't remember Paul talking but he probably did LOL.
> 
> Your dinner looked yummy too.  We do have one of those here but we don't go very often and I don't remember ours being very good.  Another one of those where probably different ones are better.  Speaking of lumberjack stuff have you ever been to Camp 18?  It is in Oregon but kind of in a ways.  It is in Elsie but I just remember when I lived in Portland it was on the way to one of the routes out to Tillamook.  It is fun if you have never been.



Any "chain" can definitely vary by location and management (including restaurants).  This was a very nice Super 8......wish they all were like this!

I saw the FB pics.......funny that the blue color is coming off more grey than blue.....because he is definitely blue.

I believe we have stopped on our way back from the north coast.  It was a few years back and I remember someone throwing their door open into our car.....I wasn't happy!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I am a couple days behind and catching up, but glad to see you started on your trip report. We ended up at Sea World within a couple days of when you were there and had a great time. Almost too much to do!

Comments on the TR:
-- Boo for the Motel 6, especially for the price. I saw a Motel 6 in a nice area of San Diego for about $60 and we were commenting how high that was. Motel 6 was a common stop on our childhood family vacations.

-- The dinosaur forest looks awesome. I agree with Sherry -- how did our grownups take us to Oregon as kids and I never recall seeing this?? My aunt lives in Klamath Falls; if I ever make it up there I am going!

-- Trees of Mystery and Paul Bunyan are classic. Both DH and I have pictures of ourselves (obviously separately) with big Paul when we were kids.

I'm glad you were able to make the long drive down an adventure, at least one way. Looking forward to more!

PHXscuba


----------



## sophies*mom

Great start to your trip! 

Those food pics are making me hungry!


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> I am a couple days behind and catching up, but glad to see you started on your trip report. We ended up at Sea World within a couple days of when you were there and had a great time. Almost too much to do!
> 
> Comments on the TR:
> -- Boo for the Motel 6, especially for the price. I saw a Motel 6 in a nice area of San Diego for about $60 and we were commenting how high that was. Motel 6 was a common stop on our childhood family vacations.
> 
> -- The dinosaur forest looks awesome. I agree with Sherry -- how did our grownups take us to Oregon as kids and I never recall seeing this?? My aunt lives in Klamath Falls; if I ever make it up there I am going!
> 
> -- Trees of Mystery and Paul Bunyan are classic. Both DH and I have pictures of ourselves (obviously separately) with big Paul when we were kids.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to make the long drive down an adventure, at least one way. Looking forward to more!
> 
> PHXscuba



Motels instead of renting the room at a certain rate, they base it on the amount of adults....which I've always found dumb.  If we are staying in the guidelines of 2 queen beds=4 people....it's shouldn't matter the ages of them.  That is probably why we were paying a higher room rate at Motel 6 (and that was with an AARP discount!) 

Klamath Falls & Prehistoric Gardens are not close to each other...... Probably close to a 5 hr drive.

I wish I knew were some of my childhood pics were......I know we'd have ones from both Prehistoric Gardens & Trees of Mystery.  I think every kid should see these at least once.  They make a lasting impression!!



sophies*mom said:


> Great start to your trip!
> 
> Those food pics are making me hungry!



Thank You!!  ......and those weren't great food pics!!  Wait until later!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loving your TR so far!!


----------



## sophies*mom

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank You!!  ......and those weren't great food pics!!  Wait until later!!



 
I've read a few of your past TRs and you do not disappoint with the food porn pics!

On our last trip to DLR, my DH rolled his eyes whenever I said, WAIT! I need to take a picture before you eat that! He thought I was weird, but I said, trust me. It's a THING!  I am definitely not the only person doing this!

 hahaha.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Loving your TR so far!!



Thanks!!  I have to work today and have a BBQ to go to tomorrow....so might not get back on here to post new stuff until Sunday.



sophies*mom said:


> I've read a few of your past TRs and you do not disappoint with the food porn pics!
> 
> On our last trip to DLR, my DH rolled his eyes whenever I said, WAIT! I need to take a picture before you eat that! He thought I was weird, but I said, trust me. It's a THING!  I am definitely not the only person doing this!
> 
> hahaha.



LOL....our family is used to it but Mike's mom would get a bite before we could get the camera focused........   But it's fun to look back and all the yumminess we indulged in while vacationing!!


----------



## LongTimeFan

Lovin' your trip report! It is like I am riding in the car along with you.   Can't wait to read more. 

You have a beautiful family. Thank you for taking the time out out your so busy day to keep all of us entertained!


----------



## DizNee Luver

LongTimeFan said:


> Lovin' your trip report! It is like I am riding in the car along with you.   Can't wait to read more.
> 
> You have a beautiful family. Thank you for taking the time out out your so busy day to keep all of us entertained!



Thank You!!  I'm glad you are joining in!!  It's kinda like respite to get lost in my trip report & memories!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 1:​
We got up at 7am, grabbed some free breakfast at the motel, re-packed & loaded the van.  This morning we were heading to the Charles M. Schulz Museum in Santa Rosa.  We arrived right at the 10am opening.

These were out front, parking lot & just inside the lobby:









































































Once we "entered" into the museum:


----------



## Sherry E

I already love the Schulz Museum, just from seeing your first post of photos!  I knew I would love everything about it!

I especially love Woodstock taking a luxurious bubble bath in his bird bath!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 2:​
As we continued in the first part of the museum:





























































































Pretty cool that this picture was made out of these!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I already love the Schulz Museum, just from seeing your first post of photos!  I knew I would love everything about it!
> 
> I especially love Woodstock taking a luxurious bubble bath in his bird bath!



I enjoyed it.....brought back a lot of childhood memories!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 3:​
We headed outside to the courtyard.  I have to wonder how many people miss doing this?  I think it was my favorite part!!


----------



## Sherry E

I love love love the details around the grounds, like the kite in the tree, Woodstock with his miniature cookie, and Snoopy with his larger cookie!

That mosaic is awesome -- it must have taken a good chunk of time to coordinate all the tiles and get it set up.  Wow!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 4:​
As we continued in the courtyard:

























Whatcha lookin' at Shy??





Oh.....that!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I love love love the details around the grounds, like the kite in the tree, Woodstock with his miniature cookie, and Snoopy with his larger cookie!
> 
> That mosaic is awesome -- it must have taken a good chunk of time to coordinate all the tiles and get it set up.  Wow!



I'm always fascinated with mosaic's......really enjoyed getting to see the ones at Disneyland for the 50th.  It was cool to see it on the entire wall (and it was a high ceiling).


----------



## kelmac284

How fun.  That place looks really neat!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 5:​
The main floor gallery:





































Everyone's favorite Christmas song!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 6:​
Starting with the Temporary Exhibit~~The Social Commentary:

















.....YUCK!













Billy Jean King stuff.....guess she & Charles Schulz were friends!!





















We used the elevator to go upstairs and this is what greeted us as we stepped out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 7:​
The Studio Gallery, located upstairs, starts with a mock up of Charles Schulz's office. (but filled with his items)

































This area was my 2nd favorite.  I loved seeing the photos on the wall and the little knick knacks on the desk.

Continuing on in the upstairs:


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> How fun.  That place looks really neat!



It is a neat place.  If we had more time, they had other things we could have done.....more on that later in my posts!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 8:​
Finishing up the gallery upstairs.





Love this picture!

































Check out the tiles in the restroom!!









Out in a small seating area, they had drawing pads for adults & kids to draw their favorite character.  I think Addy did a good job on drawing Charlie Brown!  You leave your drawing in the pad for others to enjoy.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 9:​
After getting done in the museum, we went outside to check out the Snoopy Labyrinth.  If we hadn't been told that was where it was....we would have missed it for just some landscaping.  On the map it said there was a maze.  There wasn't much to it and it was starting to warm up and as you will notice in the group shot......sun in their eyes.

















We crossed the street to the rest of the "campus" and passed by Snoopy's Home Ice building which houses the ice rink and the Puppy Cafe.





























We continued to Snoopy's Gallery and Gift Shop.





















Looking back towards the museum.





We said our goodbyes to Snoopy and the Gang and went in search of Guy Fieri's restaurant.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love the museum!! I especially love the snoopy stuff


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love the museum!! I especially love the snoopy stuff



I'm kinda of fond of Snoopy too!!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I LOVE that whole museum so much.  I wanted to go there before, but now I _need_ to go.  Every detail is so well-thought out.  I love the idea of the Snoopy-head maze, even if it wasn't very large.  Even the tile in the bathroom is clever.

And the Warm Puppy Café!  That comes from "Happiness is a Warm Puppy," which was both a Charles Schulz quote and a book too, I think (if I remember correctly).

That whole museum seems like it is filled with love and affection for Charles Schulz, and his love for his characters.  He seemed like such a dear, kind man in interviews, and I think he would be pleased that the museum is such a sweet, nostalgic testament to his memory and to the characters he adored -- and wanted everyone else to adore.

Seriously, between the Prehistoric Gardens, the Schulz Museum and the Walt Disney Family Museum stop on your trip, I would not have even missed Disneyland (as a reader) if you had skipped it this time around. I am thrilled to read about all of these new (old) things that I haven't been to!   And I'm glad to read about your family getting out there and doing a lot of other things besides Disneyland.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> Oh, I LOVE that whole museum so much.  I wanted to go there before, but now I _need_ to go.  Every detail is so well-thought out.  I love the idea of the Snoopy-head maze, even if it wasn't very large.
> 
> And the Warm Puppy Café!  That comes from "Happiness is a Warm Puppy," which was both a Charles Schulz quote and a book too, I think (if I remember correctly).
> 
> That whole museum seems like it is filled with love and affection for Charles Schulz, and his love for his characters.  He seemed like such a dear, kind man in interviews, and I think he would be pleased that the museum is such a sweet, nostalgic testament to his memory and to the characters he adored -- and wanted everyone else to adore.
> 
> Seriously, between the Prehistoric Gardens, the Schulz Museum and the Walt Disney Family Museum stop on your trip, I would not have even missed Disneyland (as a reader) if you had skipped it this time around. I am thrilled to read about all of these new (old) things that I haven't been to!   And I'm glad to read about your family getting out there and doing a lot of other things besides Disneyland.



I loved the museum....and it did feel more "homey".  I'm not sure when the museum opened....but I have to wonder if he had anything to do with it...which might explain "his presence" in every room/courtyard.

A northern California/southern Oregon trip would make for a nice vacation....lots of options and you could take more time at each thing.  This trip was definitely an exploration to see what other options were out there for trips.  Disney is getting so expensive, that it's possible, we might have to slash them from our regular travel plans.  (which would make me very sad)

I'm glad you're enjoying it.....so much more to go!!  Next posts will have some delicious food porn!!


----------



## kelmac284

That place is really cool.  It is so funny though that I have lived in CA basically my entire life and there are still places I have never been.  I told mom that for little getaways we need to start exploring more stuff that is close to home that we could do in a day trip or even a weekend.  Last year on Labor day we went to Mendocino and stayed over night and did the skunk train which was really fun and beautiful.  We have had 3 different trips planned for THIS year including SF, Napa and now she is thinking about Tahoe.  I don't know if we will end up going anywhere but it would be neat to explores some of this stuff.

Thanks so much for sharing all this because it gives me some ideas of things to do and love seeing things I have not seen.


----------



## Sherry E

kelmac284 said:


> That place is really cool.  It is so funny though that I have lived in CA basically my entire life and there are still places I have never been.  I told mom that for little getaways we need to start exploring more stuff that is close to home that we could do in a day trip or even a weekend.  Last year on Labor day we went to Mendocino and stayed over night and did the skunk train which was really fun and beautiful.  We have had 3 different trips planned for THIS year including SF, Napa and now she is thinking about Tahoe.  I don't know if we will end up going anywhere but it would be neat to explores some of this stuff.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all this because it gives me some ideas of things to do and love seeing things I have not seen.



*Kelly --*

Same here!  I've lived in California -- specifically, SoCal -- my entire life (I have never lived anywhere else), and there are still a million things I haven't seen around this state or in neighboring states, let alone in other states across the U.S.

That's why I was a big fan of the late Huell Howser's travelogues on KCET -- "Visiting," California's Gold," "Road Trip," etc.  He celebrated all of the 'off-the-beaten-track,' inexpensive elements and hidden gems of this state (and sometimes other states, like Alaska).  Sometimes his discoveries were a bit lackluster and underwhelming, and sometimes they were incredibly charming and interesting.  Whether they were dull or exciting, he showed me many things I never knew existed!  There are treasures and fascinating people to be found in every neighborhood, it seems.

I think that Disney packs such a big punch, entertainment-wise, happiness-wise, magic-wise, memories-wise, etc., and it leaves such an impression on all of us, that it is hard to venture away from DLR and go elsewhere.  I think that we all -- consciously or subconsciously -- are afraid that any other destination will simply not measure up to what Disney provides.

Also, there is an emotional connection with Disney -- millions of people refer to DLR as "their happy place," and we/they simply don't feel right if we/they don't make the annual sojourn to some sort of Disney park or on the Cruise Line or wherever.

And, money is an issue.  Disneyland is expensive, to say the least, as we all know, *but*, in a way, it is a _familiar_ expense, if that makes sense.  We know exactly what we are dealing with, how much it costs, whether it is worth it to us or not, what we are getting for the price, where our limits are and where we can and _cannot_ compromise/cut back on our DLR trips, etc. 

In the case of a location that we have not traveled to before and with which we are not familiar, the costs involved may be substantially lower but we may (subconsciously) fear that we won't get as much bang for our buck that we get at DLR. 

If money is an issue for us (and it is for most of us, to varying degrees), a lot of times we probably just don't even entertain the idea of doing certain things (which may be cheaper) instead of DLR because we don't 'know' exactly what we will be getting and if it will give us as much gratification as a DLR trip gives.


----------



## kelmac284

I agree Sherry.  I know for me my parents owned their own businesses my entire life and not only did it mean money was tight but they also couldn't get away very often (no one to run the store).  So as a child we took 2 trips back to Missouri where my parents were from, one for my aunt's wedding and one for xmas but both were also combined with business as my parents owned an antique store and justified the trips as "buying" trips for the store.

Other than that I think I went to Disneyland maybe 3 or 4 times TOTAL till my 20's.  Of course back then people thought of it more as a place you only needed to go to once every 10 years or whatever.  There was JUST Disneyland and it wasn't something people ever thought of going to once a year or even more than once.  

But once I hit my 20's and went for my 25th birthday which was back in the early 90's I fell in love with it like never before.  I had never seen ANY of the classic cartoons and decided I HAD to do it and rented almost all of them and set out to start buying them on VHS.  I am sure you know most only come out every 10 years so it took me a LONG time to aquire all of them and then I had to turn around and replace them on dvd LOL.  But we have almost all of what I call the "classics" as well as some sequels and some live actions movies.  My kids grew up with it and we started taking trips when Katy was just 10 months old.  Then our first DW trip in 2002 which lead to 3 more trips and MANY trips to DL.  We bought our first AP's in 06 and had them up until last year (or at least I did).  

I agree it is so tough though now as everything has gotten SO expensive.  So my mom's logic is if we are going to spend THAT much let's start doing some other stuff.  I LOVE Disney so much the atmosphere, the rides all of it that for a long time that is all I wanted to do and don't get me wrong I still want to go whenever possible but now we are trying to do other things.  This summer we went to Mexico and next summer we are going to the East Coast.  We did the southern East Coast last summer and LOVED it.  We also hope to get to Europe when the girls graduate high school.  I have been one time when "I" was in HS back in 83 and want to go back and of course take the girls.  So all of these are dreams and wishes and while we will still include Disney here and there it won't be NEARLY as much as we had gone in the past.

As for other stuff in CA I agree.  We are taking one small 4 day trip this November as I have always wanted to tour the Disney Studios and I found out if you join D23 they have tours a few times a year.  It all fell into place because the girls have Vets day off and it happens to be THAT weekend.  So we are going down specifically to do that but also to see some other sights we have not seen.  We are going to tour the Biltmore and go to Griffith park and see the observatory, walt's carrousel and to the hollywood hills cemetery and try to find his grave.  No theme parks or Disney and just looking around at stuff we have never seen.

So it should be fun and I can't wait.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> That place is really cool.  It is so funny though that I have lived in CA basically my entire life and there are still places I have never been.  I told mom that for little getaways we need to start exploring more stuff that is close to home that we could do in a day trip or even a weekend.  Last year on Labor day we went to Mendocino and stayed over night and did the skunk train which was really fun and beautiful.  We have had 3 different trips planned for THIS year including SF, Napa and now she is thinking about Tahoe.  I don't know if we will end up going anywhere but it would be neat to explores some of this stuff.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing all this because it gives me some ideas of things to do and love seeing things I have not seen.



There's tons of places I've never been in Oregon and as a kid, we took lots of vacations here & there.  I've probably only seen maybe a 1/4 of what our state has to offer.  



Sherry E said:


> *Kelly --*
> 
> Same here!  I've lived in California -- specifically, SoCal -- my entire life (I have never lived anywhere else), and there are still a million things I haven't seen around this state or in neighboring states, let alone in other states across the U.S.
> 
> That's why I was a big fan of the late Huell Howser's travelogues on KCET -- "Visiting," California's Gold," "Road Trip," etc.  He celebrated all of the 'off-the-beaten-track,' inexpensive elements and hidden gems of this state (and sometimes other states, like Alaska).  Sometimes his discoveries were a bit lackluster and underwhelming, and sometimes they were incredibly charming and interesting.  Whether they were dull or exciting, he showed me many things I never knew existed!  There are treasures and fascinating people to be found in every neighborhood, it seems.
> 
> I think that Disney packs such a big punch, entertainment-wise, happiness-wise, magic-wise, memories-wise, etc., and it leaves such an impression on all of us, that it is hard to venture away from DLR and go elsewhere.  I think that we all -- consciously or subconsciously -- are afraid that any other destination will simply not measure up to what Disney provides.
> 
> Also, there is an emotional connection with Disney -- millions of people refer to DLR as "their happy place," and we/they simply don't feel right if we/they don't make the annual sojourn to some sort of Disney park or on the Cruise Line or wherever.
> 
> And, money is an issue.  Disneyland is expensive, to say the least, as we all know, *but*, in a way, it is a _familiar_ expense, if that makes sense.  We know exactly what we are dealing with, how much it costs, whether it is worth it to us or not, what we are getting for the price, where our limits are and where we can and _cannot_ compromise/cut back on our DLR trips, etc.
> 
> In the case of a location that we have not traveled to before and with which we are not familiar, the costs involved may be substantially lower but we may (subconsciously) fear that we won't get as much bang for our buck that we get at DLR.
> 
> If money is an issue for us (and it is for most of us, to varying degrees), a lot of times we probably just don't even entertain the idea of doing certain things (which may be cheaper) instead of DLR because we don't 'know' exactly what we will be getting and if it will give us as much gratification as a DLR trip gives.



We do find comfort in returning to Disneyland....no matter how much we grumble about the price increases.  We know what that money gets us & the service, the little details, the sentimental emotions & memories we have, etc, etc......where going somewhere new is well........a gamble.  You might be able to get prices ahead of time.....but you really don't know what you're getting for your admission.  Is it something we'll like, will we have too much time allotted or not enough.  That's why we seemed to go from one thing to the next with little time in between (or given to each new attraction/destination).  We just didn't know how to budget our time.



kelmac284 said:


> I agree Sherry.  I know for me my parents owned their own businesses my entire life and not only did it mean money was tight but they also couldn't get away very often (no one to run the store).  So as a child we took 2 trips back to Missouri where my parents were from, one for my aunt's wedding and one for xmas but both were also combined with business as my parents owned an antique store and justified the trips as "buying" trips for the store.
> 
> Other than that I think I went to Disneyland maybe 3 or 4 times TOTAL till my 20's.  Of course back then people thought of it more as a place you only needed to go to once every 10 years or whatever.  There was JUST Disneyland and it wasn't something people ever thought of going to once a year or even more than once.
> 
> But once I hit my 20's and went for my 25th birthday which was back in the early 90's I fell in love with it like never before.  I had never seen ANY of the classic cartoons and decided I HAD to do it and rented almost all of them and set out to start buying them on VHS.  I am sure you know most only come out every 10 years so it took me a LONG time to aquire all of them and then I had to turn around and replace them on dvd LOL.  But we have almost all of what I call the "classics" as well as some sequels and some live actions movies.  My kids grew up with it and we started taking trips when Katy was just 10 months old.  Then our first DW trip in 2002 which lead to 3 more trips and MANY trips to DL.  We bought our first AP's in 06 and had them up until last year (or at least I did).
> 
> I agree it is so tough though now as everything has gotten SO expensive.  So my mom's logic is if we are going to spend THAT much let's start doing some other stuff.  I LOVE Disney so much the atmosphere, the rides all of it that for a long time that is all I wanted to do and don't get me wrong I still want to go whenever possible but now we are trying to do other things.  This summer we went to Mexico and next summer we are going to the East Coast.  We did the southern East Coast last summer and LOVED it.  We also hope to get to Europe when the girls graduate high school.  I have been one time when "I" was in HS back in 83 and want to go back and of course take the girls.  So all of these are dreams and wishes and while we will still include Disney here and there it won't be NEARLY as much as we had gone in the past.
> 
> As for other stuff in CA I agree.  We are taking one small 4 day trip this November as I have always wanted to tour the Disney Studios and I found out if you join D23 they have tours a few times a year.  It all fell into place because the girls have Vets day off and it happens to be THAT weekend.  So we are going down specifically to do that but also to see some other sights we have not seen.  We are going to tour the Biltmore and go to Griffith park and see the observatory, walt's carrousel and to the hollywood hills cemetery and try to find his grave.  No theme parks or Disney and just looking around at stuff we have never seen.
> 
> So it should be fun and I can't wait.



Now see I look at doing the Disney Studio Tour AS doing Disney.  On our trip we did Disney 3 times:  Walt Disney Family Museum, Disneyland & Walt's Barn.  All three places touched my heart and I could feel the love of Walt.  My soul smiled at all those places.  

In our 2010 trip, we went to see the studios & took a bajillion pictures from outside the gates......I'd LOVE to get inside!!!  That will be an awesome tour!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 10:​
We drove a couple miles down the road to Johnny Garlic's.  This was Guy Fieri's first restaurant....and I believe he still lives in Santa Rosa.  





















We had a very short wait and were seated in the back corner....which for our family works best.  Michayla was pretty fussy through out the meal and an older lady kept staring  at her.....it was really bugging me.  It went on for the ENTIRE meal....even when she was quiet.  I would have gone over to explain autism to her....but I don't think she spoke english.  Her family was speaking in a different language and ordered for her.   .....this trip showed me that I almost need to "announce" that Michayla isn't like typical 7 yr olds.....NO she isn't being a brat.....NO she isn't throwing a fit because she's spoiled.....she has autism and these places are new, too sensory filled, too many strangers, etc.  I think I'm going to look for a flag that can fly high above her when she's in her adaptive stroller (you remember those flags we had on our bikes as kids??).....Ok going back to the report.

The menus:













Michayla:





Shyann:





Addy:





Derek:





Complimentary Focaccia Bread.....Yummy!





You had the option to get some Extra Virgin Olive Oil or Balsamic or both to dip the bread in.  I chose both & it was delicious!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 11:​
This was the kid cup (I actually meant to grab it on our way out & forgot):













We ordered one appetizer.  We had seen this on one of Guy's shows and HAD to give it a try.  We got the Sashimi Won Tacos:  Raw Sashimi Grade Ahi, Mango Jicama Salsa & Wasabi Soy.  Oh my goodness......I haven't really done the sushi thing (raw fish) but this was so good!!!  So many flavors and textures.....my mouth & tummy were happy!!









Mike took a group shot & a pic of Betty, Anthony & I:









Shy got the cheeseburger (no bun) and applesauce.  They weren't able to answer me if the fries were gluten free.  Some places dust or coat their fries with flour to keep them from sticking when frying.  For some reason....no one there could answer the question.  Her plate actually looks pretty sad & empty.





Addy had the pepperoni pizza with fries.





Anthony had the BBQ Chicken Flatbread (and Tyler did too): Chicken, Red Onion, Cilantro, Mozzerella, Sweet BBQ Sauce.  Both of them seemed to really like it.









Derek got the Grilled 4 Cheese Sandwich & Creamy Tomato Soup: The sandwich had Parmesan, Cheddar, Swiss & Jalapeno Jack on Sourdough with Garlic Butter.  I almost ordered this myself...he said it was ok.  It looked pretty good!





Betty got the Pesto Chicken Ciabatta:  Chicken, Mozzerella, Mixed Greens, Artichoke Hearts, Red Onion, Roma Tomatoes & Pesto.  She enjoyed it.





I got the Creole Chicken Wrap:  Blackened Chicken, Maui Onion Straws, Mozzerella, Roma Tomatoes, Lettuce on Grilled Pizza Dough with Cajun Mayo.  Really tasty but I will say, using pizza dough as the wrap, did make it a bit chewy and harder to get through.  





Mike got the Crispy Pork Belly Flatbread:  Crispy Pork Belly, Cilantro, Cabbage, Mozzerella & Hoisin Plum Sauce.  He said it was delicious!





When we were loading back into the car, we noticed that a limo had pulled up to the back of the restaurant/kitchen entrance.  I have to wonder if Guy was there??  I would have loved to have seen him in person!!

I thoroughly enjoyed my meal here....most enjoyed it but didn't think it would be worth going out of our way for.  I disagree as there are other items on the menu I would like to taste as well as have another go at the Sashimi Won Tacos!!!  (yup, they were that good)


----------



## kelmac284

Wow that looks AWESOME.  I have to crack up at all the pics of Derek on his phone.  That is TOTALLY my 2 as well although luckily they are girls so they love getting their pics taken too LOL.  

I'm so sorry that woman made you feel bad.  I know it must be SO frustrating but honestly it is their loss for being judgmental.  As they say you don't know what is going on with people so you need to not judge!  I know it's hard but I would just ignore it.  You are a good parent and doing the best you can and it is their problem not yours.

As I said in my other post we never really get over there but now that is two reasons to check it out.  The museum and now this yummy food.  Awesome!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Wow that looks AWESOME.  I have to crack up at all the pics of Derek on his phone.  That is TOTALLY my 2 as well although luckily they are girls so they love getting their pics taken too LOL.
> 
> I'm so sorry that woman made you feel bad.  I know it must be SO frustrating but honestly it is their loss for being judgmental.  As they say you don't know what is going on with people so you need to not judge!  I know it's hard but I would just ignore it.  You are a good parent and doing the best you can and it is their problem not yours.
> 
> As I said in my other post we never really get over there but now that is two reasons to check it out.  The museum and now this yummy food.  Awesome!!



He was a grump bucket for a lot of the trip.......  

It is hard having other people look at Michayla and make faces or look disgusted.....it hurts my feelings!  She does the best she can and I refuse to keep her house bound.....she has the right to be out and see what works for her.  She actually did really well, but had her moments through out the day that she'd overload, get tired, hungry, warm or bored.......pretty much like any other child.  We like to educate people when we have the chance and even Betty got in on that.

I thought the food was super yummy and yes....if I were to go back to the museum, I would definitely go back to Johnny Garlic's too!!


----------



## kelmac284

Do you think Derek is still sad about he and his gf?  Is he going back to school in Oregon now that he is home or getting a job?  It's too bad he was grumpy.  I know that brings down the mood.  Hopefully he is better now 

And I TOTALLY get you about people.  I konw what you mean and it IS irritating and you want to broadcast so they don't do that but it is truly THEIR loss.  Sadly there will always be people that stare and make comments when they don't know what the hell they are talking about.  You just have to remember that you are giving all the kids an amazing life and you shouldn't HAVE to explain.  NO ONE knows what is going on in other's lives and they need to NOT be so judgmental.  I'm sorry it made you feel bad


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Do you think Derek is still sad about he and his gf?  Is he going back to school in Oregon now that he is home or getting a job?  It's too bad he was grumpy.  I know that brings down the mood.  Hopefully he is better now
> 
> And I TOTALLY get you about people.  I konw what you mean and it IS irritating and you want to broadcast so they don't do that but it is truly THEIR loss.  Sadly there will always be people that stare and make comments when they don't know what the hell they are talking about.  You just have to remember that you are giving all the kids an amazing life and you shouldn't HAVE to explain.  NO ONE knows what is going on in other's lives and they need to NOT be so judgmental.  I'm sorry it made you feel bad



Derek is just kinda "lost" right now.  He wanted to come home...but not to a house full of kids.  He can't go back to school because he has to figure out how to pay on his school loan (which is in default).  He's starting to apply for some jobs but he just doesn't have a clue what he wants to do.....so that makes it hard.  Definitely in a funk.

Most of the time, I don't let it bother me.....but when they are blatantly staring or commenting....well the mama bear comes out in me.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The food is yummy


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> The food is yummy



Very!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 12:​
These pictures were after our lunch at Johnny Garlic's in Santa Rosa and coming into San Francisco.....all taken from a moving vehicle.













The Golden Gate Bridge!!





















The toll booth on the Golden Gate Bridge......I went online and entered the van's license plate # and paid the $7.00 toll (you don't pay in person anymore)......I got an email confirmation.....but here we are in August and the $7 has never been taken out of my account.....weird??





As we continued on.....













We stayed at the Travelodge at the Presidio.  For San Francisco, the rooms were nice enough for the price.  They also had free parking which is almost unheard of in SF.  The management was super friendly and the rooms were clean.  They were small and a small hint of "dampness" in the smell of the rooms....but that disappeared once we had the air running full time.  We paid for 2 rooms, both with 2 queen beds and paid $458.  Again.....good price for SF and the parking was included.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 13:​
After getting the van unloaded, we headed out to walk down to the Pier/Wharf area.  Betty decided to stay in the motel and nap.  Mike snapped this picture on our walk. (1.6 miles)





Ghirardelli Square.....PACKED with people......couldn't even get inside the store part....let alone the ice cream shop.

























Poor Addy, she needed to use the restroom, so Mike knew where they were and took her.  He waited outside for her and she stood in a long line.  A lady coming out of one the stalls dropped her wallet & Addy got out of line to pick it up & give it back to her.....when she tried to get back in the line....all of a sudden, NO ONE SPOKE ENGLISH and they wouldn't let her back in the line.  Can you believe that?  A 9 yr old girl, standing there in tear and these were so called adults....shame on them!!  Unbelievable!!  We had to go in search of a new bathroom.....ugh!

We continued down to the waterfront area.....CHAOTIC!!  

















We were in search of the In & Out Burger and luckily, there was a bathroom in the vicinity.  In & Out was crazy busy.......10 people wide & about 20 people deep for the order counter.  Ty stayed with me to do the ordering & pick up the food.  It took about 20 minutes to get our order.  The restaurant was filthy......trash all over the floor and tables.  While we were getting our dinner.....Mike & the rest of the crew were finding some tables to sit at outside.  After clearing the trash off a table Mike took these pics of Shyann & Addy.

















Right after this picture.....Addy threw up!!  

We came out with the food and found out about Addy (they changed tables) and we doled out the food.  OMG.....it was horrible!!  The meat was so over-salted you couldn't even eat the burger....so into the trash they go.  The fries were half cooked, limp & oily.....so they also hit the trash.  The sodas were totally off in balance......some overly sweet where other flavors tasted like dirty water.  So you have to understand.....we don't have In & Out in Oregon and we look forward to it on our Cali trips.  We have it planned for 3 meals.  I pre-bought gift cards to cover all the meals.  Now I'm not sure what we'll do.....this was THAT bad.





So while we were throwing away our dinner.......Anthony got a "present" from one of the seagulls.......lol  Best part of dinner.....ha ha!


----------



## LongTimeFan

What a horrific experience at  In & Out Burger! Hopefully your next experiences with them will be better.  In & Out came to our area a number of years ago but I have never been that much of a fan. I enjoy Culver's, Five Guys Burger and Fries, or Smashburgers. Just recently went to HopDaddy Burger Bar and that is now my favorite burger place. Unfortunately (or fortunately as far as my diet goes) none near us.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 14:​
We headed to Pier 39 and the double-decker carousel....which was one of the biggest reasons to go down there.  We took our 3 grown sons there years ago and wanted to let our little ones do it as well.  Anthony decided he would pass.....Addy rode (which actually worried me) and the twins rode.  Mike went on with the twins on the upper level and Addy found a spot on the lower level.  I believe it ran $3/per person.





































Mike got these on the carousel.....which is a good thing cause I could hardly see Michayla from the ground.

































Back to mine from the ground level.





















This a beautiful carousel, especially when it's lit up.....I'm glad we braved the crowds so the kids could ride it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

LongTimeFan said:


> What a horrific experience at  In & Out Burger! Hopefully your next experiences with them will be better.  In & Out came to our area a number of years ago but I have never been that much of a fan. I enjoy Culver's, Five Guys Burger and Fries, or Smashburgers. Just recently went to HopDaddy Burger Bar and that is now my favorite burger place. Unfortunately (or fortunately as far as my diet goes) none near us.



It was bad.....we love that we see them cut the potatoes & then drop them in the hot oil.  Doesn't get any fresher than that!!

My son Derek, worked for SmashBurger in Minnesota.  He told us there was one in SF, kinda near to where we'd be in the morning.....so we got to try it....yum!  More on that with the Day 4 posts.

We have a Five Guys coming to our town (and one an hour away) but haven't tried it yet because I couldn't have Shy with me.  The fries are dusted in flour and so they're not gluten-free which we need for her.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 15:​
We gathered everyone back up and walked to the end of the pier to look out towards  the bay & Alcatraz.





































We decided to avoid the crowds and walk on the backside of all the stores & restaurants......hardly anyone back here!

















Shyann's legs were just plain tired after all the walking, so Derek helped her out giving her a ride. (and he smiled!)





I made a quick run into the Hard Rock Cafe store to get a t-shirt and when I came back out.....found out that Addy had thrown up again.....ugh!  Was kinda hoping it was from getting too upset earlier......  Always have at least one kid get sick on our trips!  





Since everyone was tired, we got 2 cabs (  dang scary ride! ) to take us back to the motel...... $20 well spent (each cab).....saved our legs from the walk back (and uphill).  Addy was fine for the rest of the evening.  I sat down and wrote to In & Out to share our experience with them.  I don't usually complain, but when $50 of food hits the trash with everyone leaving the table hungry....there's a problem.  Called it an early night (was hoping to do a couple batches of laundry since Addy had been sick....but no luck).


----------



## kaoden39

Wow! I have never seen In N Out that bad. That is the exception rather than the rule. I am really curious as to whether you get a reply to your email. I once complained to Mc Donalds about a dirty restaurants and horrible bathrooms. They sent me $50 in gift cards. I was shocked. I never expected anything back but hey care about their reputation. I am willing to bet that In N Out is the same way.


Actually I think the cab ride wasn't that terribly bad. I am glad to hear that Addy was done throwing up. Poor baby.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Wow! I have never seen In N Out that bad. That is the exception rather than the rule. I am really curious as to whether you get a reply to your email. I once complained to Mc Donalds about a dirty restaurants and horrible bathrooms. They sent me $50 in gift cards. I was shocked. I never expected anything back but hey care about their reputation. I am willing to bet that In N Out is the same way.
> 
> 
> Actually I think the cab ride wasn't that terribly bad. I am glad to hear that Addy was done throwing up. Poor baby.



I will say, it was crazy busy & I did mention that in the email....but it was horrible!!  I will give more info on this later on.

So were we & I'm happy to report no one else got sick.....so I'm thinking between being tired & getting really upset over the bathroom incident...it was enough to push her over the edge.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I will say, it was crazy busy & I did mention that in the email....but it was horrible!!  I will give more info on this later on.
> 
> So were we & I'm happy to report no one else got sick.....so I'm thinking between being tired & getting really upset over the bathroom incident...it was enough to push her over the edge.




I bet busy had something to do with it. I bet you're right about Addy. Things like that have made me sick.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loving the San Francisco pictures!! Why were you worried about Addy riding and why did Anthony not want to go on it?


----------



## Sherry E

Poor Addy.  It was all too much for her.

I don't have an In-N-Out too near me -- the nearest one is in Hollywood -- but I only found it to be okay when I ate there a long time ago.  I did not love it like other people do.

I do, however, have a Five Guys fairly near me -- and I had no idea that they were any good until I started reading reviews of their burgers.  So now I am inclined to try them at some point.  I used to be a fan of good ol' Fatburger back in the day, so I hope that Five Guys is at least as good as Fatburger was.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I bet busy had something to do with it. I bet you're right about Addy. Things like that have made me sick.



Anthony, Addy, the older boys & Mike all get sick when overtired.......  That's why I get one every trip throwing up.....lol



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Loving the San Francisco pictures!! Why were you worried about Addy riding and why did Anthony not want to go on it?



Since Addy had gotten sick, I was concerned about her going round & round on the carousel.  Anthony is 13......and a boy.......enough said.  We're way to cool to do a carousel......



Sherry E said:


> Poor Addy.  It was all too much for her.
> 
> I don't have an In-N-Out too near me -- the nearest one is in Hollywood -- but I only found it to be okay when I ate there a long time ago.  I did not love it like other people do.
> 
> I do, however, have a Five Guys fairly near me -- and I had no idea that they were any good until I started reading reviews of their burgers.  So now I am inclined to try them at some point.  I used to be a fan of good ol' Fatburger back in the day, so I hope that Five Guys is at least as good as Fatburger was.



We usually enjoy our In & Out meal but everything was wrong with this one.  If you get a chance to try SmashBurger.....DO!!


----------



## kelmac284

DizNee Luver said:


> Derek is just kinda "lost" right now.  He wanted to come home...but not to a house full of kids.  He can't go back to school because he has to figure out how to pay on his school loan (which is in default).  He's starting to apply for some jobs but he just doesn't have a clue what he wants to do.....so that makes it hard.  Definitely in a funk.
> 
> Most of the time, I don't let it bother me.....but when they are blatantly staring or commenting....well the mama bear comes out in me.



Oh I get it.  It is hard once you have been away from home and living on your own to come back esp with all the little kids around.  Hopefully he figures out what he wants to do and finds some joy again.

And yeah I know what you mean.  Us momma's don't like people doing stuff against our babies.


----------



## kelmac284

Enjoyed the update but sad you had such a bad time in SF.  It can be such a beautiful and fun place when it is not like that.  Sadly you went at a bad time.  SF can be so cold and miserable when the weather is bad so when it is nice like it was then and plus summer equals CROWDS.  And I too am surprised about In N Out but I think the more touristy the area the bigger chance of things like this.  We have 2 in Sac near me (I actually think there are a few more) and we love their food.  Always fresh and yummy but I guess with anything you can always get a bad one.  So sorry that happened and I hope they do right by you.

We have 5 guys, Smashburger and the Habit all her and they are all good in dfiferent ways.  Sadly we eat so many dang hamburgers at McD's all the time cuz always running here and there with the kids that when I have a chance to eat something else I don't want a burger LOL.  So I don't get to those that much but they are good!

Glad addy's sickness was more nerves and tired than sickness so no one else got it.  

And WOW about the Golden Gate.  We always come across the bay bridge which is chepaer but not that much I guess from the Golden Gate but dang.  I haven't been to the city in a year or so but the tolls used to be like 1 or 2 bucks.  Now it is getting expensive just to drive there.  Sheesh.  We had hoped to go their over Labor Day but maybe now I am glad we aren't cuz of the crowds.

Looking foward to the next installment.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Oh I get it.  It is hard once you have been away from home and living on your own to come back esp with all the little kids around.  Hopefully he figures out what he wants to do and finds some joy again.
> 
> And yeah I know what you mean.  Us momma's don't like people doing stuff against our babies.



I get it too.....but sheesh.....at least try to enjoy the vacation (or pretend to for my sake).



kelmac284 said:


> Enjoyed the update but sad you had such a bad time in SF.  It can be such a beautiful and fun place when it is not like that.  Sadly you went at a bad time.  SF can be so cold and miserable when the weather is bad so when it is nice like it was then and plus summer equals CROWDS.  And I too am surprised about In N Out but I think the more touristy the area the bigger chance of things like this.  We have 2 in Sac near me (I actually think there are a few more) and we love their food.  Always fresh and yummy but I guess with anything you can always get a bad one.  So sorry that happened and I hope they do right by you.
> 
> We have 5 guys, Smashburger and the Habit all her and they are all good in dfiferent ways.  Sadly we eat so many dang hamburgers at McD's all the time cuz always running here and there with the kids that when I have a chance to eat something else I don't want a burger LOL.  So I don't get to those that much but they are good!
> 
> Glad addy's sickness was more nerves and tired than sickness so no one else got it.
> 
> And WOW about the Golden Gate.  We always come across the bay bridge which is chepaer but not that much I guess from the Golden Gate but dang.  I haven't been to the city in a year or so but the tolls used to be like 1 or 2 bucks.  Now it is getting expensive just to drive there.  Sheesh.  We had hoped to go their over Labor Day but maybe now I am glad we aren't cuz of the crowds.
> 
> Looking foward to the next installment.



We knew the pier area would be busy, I just didn't realize it would be packed like it was.  The In & Out being in that area is going to be a busy spot.....but that shouldn't change standard procedures in their cooking.  The fries were barely warm and way undercooked.....I know they have timers on their fryers.  Let them cook the whole time & not "guess" when they're done.  I'm thinking with the over salted meat was a matter of the grill not being scraped off.....again, would only take a few seconds to do that.  As for the soda, usually they are pretty set up and changing tanks shouldn't alter it much....but someone messed with the balances because none of the sodas tasted right.  It wasn't like they were kicking food out faster by skipping a few of the steps.......it still took 20 minutes to get our order.

It's weird I haven't had the $7 pulled out of my bank acct yet for the bridge toll.  Maybe because we were from out of state they won't??  I know Florida doesn't charge out of state plates for tolls.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 1:​
Woke up at 7:30, showered, dressed, got breakfast downstairs in the lobby, and repacked the van.  Some of us woke up easier than others......





We headed towards the Presidio for the Walt Disney Family Museum.  We got there at the 10am opening.

























We took a ton of pictures and I tried to mesh Mike's & my pictures as well as I could to keep them in order.  I'm not going to explain the pics.....just share them.  (there are a lot)  Hopefully you'll enjoy them!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 2:​
Walt Disney Family Museum:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 3:​
More Walt Disney Family Museum:





















The elevator:





Inside the elevator:





Upstairs of the museum:






























































Much more to follow soon!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 4:​
As we continue our tour through the Walt Disney Family Museum:


----------



## tiffjoy

Oh, no!  I am so sorry you had such a miserable experience your first day in San Francisco!  It's my very favorite city (I live in the Bay Area), and it makes me sad when tourists don't enjoy their trips here.

Unfortunately, you picked summer, which is not very summery at all.  It's very cold and foggy and damp.  I find it utterly charming, but I also live here, come prepared with our clothing choices, and am usually escaping the East Bay heat.

It's too late now, but in case anyone else is reading or you visit again, there is a second Ghiradhelli store in the Square.  It's all the way in the back corner, and many tourists have no idea it is there.  The store itself is much more open, and the lines for ice cream are much shorter, even during the height of tourist season.  A trip down to that area (which we do often with our young girls), is never complete without ice cream from there, so we go often and have never had more than a 10 minute wait in line, at the longest.  There is plenty of seating outside.

That In-n-Out is perfectly awful.  Please don't judge other I-n-O's by that one, and do try them again.  Fisherman's Wharf is just not the best, foodwise.  It's such a mess of people and garbage.  We never went there until we had kids, but they love the carousel (so glad you got on that), the little playground by the aquarium, and the Musee Mechanique.  So we often end a day in the city with a visit down there.  If you return, stick to Boudin's (nothing fancy at all, but it's edible) or for a nicer experience and a lovely view, try Fog Harbour Inn.

I hope things improved, especially with your poor sick little one!  It looks like you had fun at the Museum!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 5:​
Walt Disney Family Museum:


----------



## DizNee Luver

tiffjoy said:


> Oh, no!  I am so sorry you had such a miserable experience your first day in San Francisco!  It's my very favorite city (I live in the Bay Area), and it makes me sad when tourists don't enjoy their trips here.
> 
> Unfortunately, you picked summer, which is not very summery at all.  It's very cold and foggy and damp.  I find it utterly charming, but I also live here, come prepared with our clothing choices, and am usually escaping the East Bay heat.
> 
> It's too late now, but in case anyone else is reading or you visit again, there is a second Ghiradhelli store in the Square.  It's all the way in the back corner, and many tourists have no idea it is there.  The store itself is much more open, and the lines for ice cream are much shorter, even during the height of tourist season.  A trip down to that area (which we do often with our young girls), is never complete without ice cream from there, so we go often and have never had more than a 10 minute wait in line, at the longest.  There is plenty of seating outside.
> 
> That In-n-Out is perfectly awful.  Please don't judge other I-n-O's by that one, and do try them again.  Fisherman's Wharf is just not the best, foodwise.  It's such a mess of people and garbage.  We never went there until we had kids, but they love the carousel (so glad you got on that), the little playground by the aquarium, and the Musee Mechanique.  So we often end a day in the city with a visit down there.  If you return, stick to Boudin's (nothing fancy at all, but it's edible) or for a nicer experience and a lovely view, try Fog Harbour Inn.
> 
> I hope things improved, especially with your poor sick little one!  It looks like you had fun at the Museum!



This is our 3rd time there and each time it seems to get worse.....just not our cup of tea.  The weather this time was perfect....warm, a little breeze but we did without sweatshirts the whole time.

That In & Out was terrible but we did eat at a couple other ones on our trip and they were much better!!

Addy was fine after that afternoon/early evening.....and after a good nights sleep.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 6:​
More of the Walt Disney Family Museum:


----------



## kaoden39

tiffjoy said:


> Oh, no!  I am so sorry you had such a miserable experience your first day in San Francisco!  It's my very favorite city (I live in the Bay Area), and it makes me sad when tourists don't enjoy their trips here.
> 
> Unfortunately, you picked summer, which is not very summery at all.  It's very cold and foggy and damp.  I find it utterly charming, but I also live here, come prepared with our clothing choices, and am usually escaping the East Bay heat.
> 
> It's too late now, but in case anyone else is reading or you visit again, there is a second Ghiradhelli store in the Square.  It's all the way in the back corner, and many tourists have no idea it is there.  The store itself is much more open, and the lines for ice cream are much shorter, even during the height of tourist season.  A trip down to that area (which we do often with our young girls), is never complete without ice cream from there, so we go often and have never had more than a 10 minute wait in line, at the longest.  There is plenty of seating outside.
> 
> That In-n-Out is perfectly awful.  Please don't judge other I-n-O's by that one, and do try them again.  Fisherman's Wharf is just not the best, foodwise.  It's such a mess of people and garbage.  We never went there until we had kids, but they love the carousel (so glad you got on that), the little playground by the aquarium, and the Musee Mechanique.  So we often end a day in the city with a visit down there.  If you return, stick to Boudin's (nothing fancy at all, but it's edible) or for a nicer experience and a lovely view, try Fog Harbour Inn.
> 
> I hope things improved, especially with your poor sick little one!  It looks like you had fun at the Museum!




I'm a bay area local too and this is my favorite time of year in San Francisco weather wise. It's so nice to drive over and cool down.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I'm a bay area local too and this is my favorite time of year in San Francisco weather wise. It's so nice to drive over and cool down.



We couldn't have asked for better weather.....last time~July 2005.......we FROZE the one night we were there.  We had to buy sweatshirts because we weren't prepared!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 7:​
As we continued in the Walt Disney Family Museum:


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! I've never been


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 8:​
Still more of the Walt Disney Family Museum:


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! I've never been



I think you'd enjoy it....put it on your bucket list of places to visit!!


----------



## tiffjoy

DizNee Luver said:


> This is our 3rd time there and each time it seems to get worse.....just not our cup of tea.  The weather this time was perfect....warm, a little breeze but we did without sweatshirts the whole time.



Third time to San Francisco?  I wonder if it's what you are picking to do, maybe.  I, for example, think Fisherman's Wharf is perfectly awful.  I never recommend it to visitors, and like I said, we have a few things we do on Pier 39 because our girls enjoy it, but it's usually after a day spent doing something else.  In any event, it's no fun to have such an experience on vacation, which is supposed to be fun!



DizNee Luver said:


> That In & Out was terrible but we did eat at a couple other ones on our trip and they were much better!!
> 
> Addy was fine after that afternoon/early evening.....and after a good nights sleep.


 
Oh, good! On both points!


----------



## DizNee Luver

tiffjoy said:


> Third time to San Francisco?  I wonder if it's what you are picking to do, maybe.  I, for example, think Fisherman's Wharf is perfectly awful.  I never recommend it to visitors, and like I said, we have a few things we do on Pier 39 because our girls enjoy it, but it's usually after a day spent doing something else.  In any event, it's no fun to have such an experience on vacation, which is supposed to be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good! On both points!



We don't know about much of San Francisco....we've always stayed close to the wharf/piers.....really the only reason we came this time was to experience the Walt Disney Family Museum.  That in itself would be enough for me to go back.  To be honest I'm not a huge fan of huge cities.....traffic, people, costs, etc. Sometimes it can't be avoided like wanting to go to the Hollywood area or San Diego.....but I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## Sherry E

I love all of the museum photos!  I can't wait to get there someday!



*Can some of you NorCal/Bay Area folks send your cold, damp and foggy summer weather down my way?  I have had my fill of heat -- which I never liked to begin with -- and would love to be cold!  Heat makes me ill.  Colder air makes me happy!*


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> I love all of the museum photos!  I can't wait to get there someday!
> 
> 
> 
> *Can some of you NorCal/Bay Area folks send your cold, damp and foggy summer weather down my way?  I have had my fill of heat -- which I never liked to begin with -- and would love to be cold!  Heat makes me ill.  Colder air makes me happy!*





Sherry,

I wish we had some to share. It's hot here now.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Sherry E said:


> I love all of the museum photos!  I can't wait to get there someday!
> 
> 
> 
> *Can some of you NorCal/Bay Area folks send your cold, damp and foggy summer weather down my way?  I have had my fill of heat -- which I never liked to begin with -- and would love to be cold!  Heat makes me ill.  Colder air makes me happy!*



Thanks Sherry, I'm sure you'd love it!!!



kaoden39 said:


> Sherry,
> 
> I wish we had some to share. It's hot here now.



I can't help either.....it's been low 90's almost everyday since we got home.  The hottest day we had on our entire trip was 84......we timed it perfectly for our trip!! lol


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I did go to the Reagen when they had the Disney archives.


----------



## kelmac284

Another nice update.  I have been to the museum twice so have seen all of that but it is a really nice museum.  I love to go to museums but I am not one to sit and read all the info and I like things like the downstairs better.  Museums with a lot of written material and such I kind of get bored LOL.  So while I think that is really well done and I very much enjoyed it not something I feel the need to return to at least for a long time.  But def worth checking out if you have never been.  I feel the same about Alcatraz.  Loved it the first time and very interesting but I have been twice and other than taking the girls there I have no real desire to do it again.

I agree with Tiffjoy in that SF has SO much to offer but I think the typical tourist probably doesn't realize it.  I of course have lived in Sac most of my life and have gone to the city many times and for us we enjoy the cool air and the beauty of the ocean and Golden Gate park.  We love to walk around the fun little streets in China Town and North Beach and sure there are some seedy areas but you just have to be careful.  Mom and I used to go the city every year for a xmas shopping trip at Union Square and as much as I am not a big city person either I love it at xmas with everything decorated.  Neiman Marcus always has this HUGE tree that goes up the middle of the store like 9 floors or something.

It is one of those things though if you go and have a bad time it is hard to overcome and if it is something that is not important to you I can totally see not wanting to go again.  I know a lot of people feel that way about Hollywood and it def has it's bad side but the last time we went we did a tour and really had fun and are doing another longer one this time.  I think you just have to try and find the good and try to overlook the bad.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I did go to the Reagen when they had the Disney archives.



I was actually down there at Disneyland during the time they had that going.....unfortunately, I didn't have a vehicle....so I wasn't able to go.....but I would have loved to have gone!



kelmac284 said:


> Another nice update.  I have been to the museum twice so have seen all of that but it is a really nice museum.  I love to go to museums but I am not one to sit and read all the info and I like things like the downstairs better.  Museums with a lot of written material and such I kind of get bored LOL.  So while I think that is really well done and I very much enjoyed it not something I feel the need to return to at least for a long time.  But def worth checking out if you have never been.  I feel the same about Alcatraz.  Loved it the first time and very interesting but I have been twice and other than taking the girls there I have no real desire to do it again.
> 
> I agree with Tiffjoy in that SF has SO much to offer but I think the typical tourist probably doesn't realize it.  I of course have lived in Sac most of my life and have gone to the city many times and for us we enjoy the cool air and the beauty of the ocean and Golden Gate park.  We love to walk around the fun little streets in China Town and North Beach and sure there are some seedy areas but you just have to be careful.  Mom and I used to go the city every year for a xmas shopping trip at Union Square and as much as I am not a big city person either I love it at xmas with everything decorated.  Neiman Marcus always has this HUGE tree that goes up the middle of the store like 9 floors or something.
> 
> It is one of those things though if you go and have a bad time it is hard to overcome and if it is something that is not important to you I can totally see not wanting to go again.  I know a lot of people feel that way about Hollywood and it def has it's bad side but the last time we went we did a tour and really had fun and are doing another longer one this time.  I think you just have to try and find the good and try to overlook the bad.



I found certain things at the museum they peaked my interest and tending to spend more time looking at that, where other things I just skimmed thru.  I think it took Tyler the longest to go thru.  I think he stopped and read everything. I had to keep up a bit of a tempo since I had Michayla and she was having some mini meltdowns......but finally got her calmed down with some upbeat CarsLand music.  As long as I kept moving she was ok.

I think if Mike & I returned to SF, we'd probably look more at the "foodie" side of it.  We always see restaurants highlighted on the Food Network.  We actually had planned on going to the Koret Children's Quarter at the Golden Gate Park, but we ended up spending quite a bit of time at the museum (more than I thought we would)....so ended up skipping it, grabbing lunch & headed to Gilroy so we could take the kids swimming.


----------



## dl_crazy

I am enjoying your trip report so much! I live in Santa Rosa and thought I could answer some of the questions posted.



DizNee Luver said:


> I loved the museum....and it did feel more "homey".  I'm not sure when the museum opened....but I have to wonder if he had anything to do with it...which might explain "his presence" in every room/courtyard.



Charles Schulz was involved with the planning of the museum. The groundbreaking was a few months after he passed away in 2000. The museum opened in 2002. His widow Jean is still very much involved with museum.

Guy Fieri does still live in Santa Rosa - just a few miles from the Schulz museum.

Also, for any California residents, there is a new Snoopy license plate that you can order. The proceeds will benefit California's Museums and Science Centers. http://www.snoopyplate.com/index.cfm


----------



## PHXscuba

Sorry about your bad In and Out experience. We like 5 Guys about as much as In and Out (which is to say we think it's pretty good), but 5 Guys is markedly more expensive than In and Out.

I am hoping we get to the SF area sometime in the next couple years, and I think the Walt Disney Family Museum will definitely be on our list. I could probably get my Disney-loving brother and his wife (who live east of the Bay Area) to go with us if we helped with their small children.

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

dl_crazy said:


> I am enjoying your trip report so much! I live in Santa Rosa and thought I could answer some of the questions posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Schulz was involved with the planning of the museum. The groundbreaking was a few months after he passed away in 2000. The museum opened in 2002. His widow Jean is still very much involved with museum.
> 
> Guy Fieri does still live in Santa Rosa - just a few miles from the Schulz museum.
> 
> Also, for any California residents, there is a new Snoopy license plate that you can order. The proceeds will benefit California's Museums and Science Centers. http://www.snoopyplate.com/index.cfm



Thank you & Welcome!!   I thought I had read that Charles Schulz had been involved....just wasn't sure of the timeline....thank you for sharing that!!!

I was really hoping we'd see Guy when we stopped for lunch!!



PHXscuba said:


> Sorry about your bad In and Out experience. We like 5 Guys about as much as In and Out (which is to say we think it's pretty good), but 5 Guys is markedly more expensive than In and Out.
> 
> I am hoping we get to the SF area sometime in the next couple years, and I think the Walt Disney Family Museum will definitely be on our list. I could probably get my Disney-loving brother and his wife (who live east of the Bay Area) to go with us if we helped with their small children.
> 
> PHXscuba



Michayla survived the museum, but we had some mini meltdowns....luckily keeping her moving & music upbeat.....seemed to keep her from going full blown.  We saw other kids.....who seemed to like seeing the Mickey Mouse stuff.  I'm sure your brother's kids would do fine.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 3, Part 9:​
I loved this model of Disneyland!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 10:​
Continuing the Walt Disney Family Museum:

Mary Poppins.....love this movie & really love Julie Andrews & Dick Van Dyke!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 11:​
Finishing up the main building at the Walt Disney Family Museum:





















































































After this, you exit to the area by the gift shop, coffee counter & lobby where you start.  The next 3 pictures are downstairs by the restrooms.  There is also a small room with art from a guest artist (I believe) You are not allowed to take pictures in this room.













We were looking around the gift shop and my phone rang.  It was customer service with In & Out.  We went over the entire experience and she was very apologetic.  She said that the info will help them look into retraining & going over policies with them.  She offered to send us some certificates to make up for the cost of our meal.  She took my address and I thanked her for the generous offer.  I did get home to find these in my mailbox:





A full page letter from In & Out and 6 certificates good for any burger, fries & beverage on the menu.  It was way more than what I expected.....nice to know they really did care!!

We finished our shopping, grabbed coffee for Betty & Mike and then headed to another building a bit behind the main building to see the special Mary Blair Exhibit.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 12:​
The Mary Blair Exhibit.  This exhibit was an extra cost not included in the main museum price.  You can add it to your ticket for an additional $5 per ticket.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part #13:​
More of the Mary Blair exhibit:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 14:​
Finishing up the Mary Blair exhibit.

























As we headed out of the exhibit, we saw a mounted SF police officer.









Just up the hill from the exhibit was the San Francisco National Cemetery, so Mike & Addy walked up and took a few pictures.

































We met back at the van and went in search of our lunch spot.  These are some of the houses & buildings as we were driving....love all the architecture of these places.


----------



## kelmac284

The Mary Blair exhibit looked interesting.  When we were there they had some extra stuff down in the basement but I have never been to any other bldgs so that is new.  Did you think it was worth the extra money?

Love your pics of the city.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> The Mary Blair exhibit looked interesting.  When we were there they had some extra stuff down in the basement but I have never been to any other bldgs so that is new.  Did you think it was worth the extra money?
> 
> Love your pics of the city.



The one room downstairs had an exhibit that you couldn't take pictures in....I don't remember who's art was in there.

The Mary Blair was in a building a bit behind & up a hill from the main building.  I'm not sure why they charge for the extra for this......It was interesting but I'm not sure it's worth extra money to go to it.  Bringing in different special exhibits to keep people coming back should be enough.....but that's just my opinion on that.


----------



## kelmac284

Yea I agree.  The first time we went we paid full price and it was right after it opened.  Then in 13 mom and I got a groupon for half price and took the girls so it was worth it to go again for half and mom had never been but I agree don't know I would want to pay full price plus extra for that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yea I agree.  The first time we went we paid full price and it was right after it opened.  Then in 13 mom and I got a groupon for half price and took the girls so it was worth it to go again for half and mom had never been but I agree don't know I would want to pay full price plus extra for that.



I could see charging if people ONLY wanted to visit the special exhibit....but I think it should be part of the admission charge if doing all of it.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I have never gone but I want to go


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I have never gone but I want to go



You'd like it!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 15:​
We've arrived at our lunch destination~~SmashBurger!!!  Derek worked for them in Minnesota and had gone online to see if there was one close to where we were in SF.  It wasn't super close but since we were there on a Sunday, traffic was at a minimum.  It probably took us about 20 minutes to get there.









Burgers, Chicken Sandwiches & Salads ran $5.39-7.39, The Smash Fries were $2.29, Kids Meal was $4.99, Sodas ran $1.99-2.49 and Milkshakes were $4.29-$4.59.

A look at the Milkshake.





Shyann got a Kids Meal~Cheeseburger on a Gluten-Free Bun with fries & a drink.





Addy & Anthony both got the Bacon Cheeseburger & Fries. (Applewood-Smoked Bacon, American Cheese, Mustard, Ketchup, Pickles & Onion)









Derek got the BBQ Bacon & Cheddar Burger with SmashFries. (Applewood-Smoked Bacon, Cheddar Cheese, BBQ Sauce, Haystack Onions on Egg Bun)





Ty to the Spicy Jalapeno Baja Burger with Fried Egg and SmashFries. (Guacamole, Pepperjack Cheese Jalapenos on Spicy Chipolte Bun)





I got the Avocado Club Burger with SmashFries. (Avocado, Applewood-Smoked Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato, Ranch & Mayo on Multi-Grain Bun)





Mike got the Avocado Club Chicken Sandwich with SmashFries. (Avocado, Applewood Smoked Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato, Ranch & Mayo on Multi-Grain Bun)





Betty had the Baja Cobb Salad.  (Fresh Greens, Sharp Cheddar, Applewood-Smoked Bacon, Jalapenos, Guacamole, Tomato, Onions with Spicy Chipolte Dressing)





So what are SmashFries?  They are fries tossed in Olive Oil, Rosemary & Garlic.  They are DELICIOUS!!

We enjoyed our meal here......everything was very good!!  For 8 people it ran us $103.52   Now, how do we get them to build in Oregon??? 

As we were leaving SF.





AT&T Park as we were flying down the freeway.  Bye San Francisco!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 16:​
I spotted our motel as we neared our destination.....the Super 8!





We are in Gilroy!!





A look at the rooms.  They were clean & roomy!













Mike & I took the 4 kids down to the pool.  It was warm out but the pool water was cold!!  So Michayla & I sat on the steps into the pool or on the pool deck.  Shyann & Addy took turns jumping off the side of the pool to Mike while Anthony did cannonballs.

























Once everyone was tired or cold.....we headed in.  I gathered up some laundry and headed downstairs to the one washer & one dryer available and did 2 loads before going to dinner.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 4, Part 17:​
So after getting a couple loads done, we headed out for our dinner at Famous Dave's BBQ.  Since we were getting there after the dinner rush, we were able to be seated fairly quickly and in an area with only one other family (who were finishing up).  We did have another larger family join us in the back room about halfway through our time there.

















































Shy was into mustache's this trip.....lol









So we ordered the All-American BBQ Feast:  A full slab of St. Louis-Style Spareribs, a whole Country-Roasted Chicken, ½ lb. of either Texas Beef Brisket or Georgia Chopped Pork, Creamy Coleslaw, Famous Fries, Wilbur Beans, six pieces of Sweet Corn (farm fresh when available) and four Corn Bread Muffins. Served family-style for 4-6 people.  













Since we weren't sure if that would be enough, we also got the Feast for one:  Georgia Chopped Pork, ¼ Country-Roasted or Barbeque Chicken, 3 St. Louis-Style Spareribs, Sweet Corn (farm fresh when available), Wilbur Beans, Creamy Coleslaw, Famous Fries and a Corn Bread Muffin.





I cracked up when I realized what they had brought the big feast out on......a garbage can lid!!









Unfortunately for Shyann, she couldn't have the BBQ stuff because of wheat.....no beans, BBQ sauce, corn muffins, or potato wedges.  But she's always happy to see cheeseburgers.





Dinner was good....not the best BBQ I've had but plenty of food (too much food).  Derek ended up with a sudden extreme headache at the restaurant, so he didn't eat his share. Otherwise, we would have been close on what we ordered.  

We went back to the motel & I went back to doing the laundry while Mike got the kids to bed.  I got back to the room after 11pm.  I was exhausted when I crawled into bed.  Bed was comfy.....pillows were non-existant......even folding & fluffing didn't help....so not a great nights sleep.


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the update.  Glad you enjoyed Smash Burger.  We have one in town but we also have one called the Habit and we tend to eat there more often because they have a really good terriyaki steak sandwhich.  After your meal at In N Out I am sure it was welcome LOL.

Bummer that the pool was cold although prob felt good to put your feet in at least lol.  By the way I think that stadium is the old Candlestick park.  AT&T (or Pac Bell park) is more over by Fisherman's wharf.  It is all the way at the end of that main drive that you go down to get on the bay bridge.  I don't think Candlestick has anything anymore.  It used to have the Giants and 49ers but they giants moved to AT&T and now the 49ers to Levi park.

That is cool that you got to go to Gilroy.  STILL have never made it there because it has never really been on our way to anywhere.  Need to get down there one of these days.

The bbq looked tasty.  Boo for no sleep.  I HATE hotel beds and pillows.  They always seem to be flat and never have enough.  I sleep with one big fluffy support pillow for my head/neck and then two more that I use as like a body pillow.  Plus I have a tempurpedic mattress and when I go away I can hardly sleep LOL


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

OMG!! The food is so good. Now I want some


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Loved the update.  Glad you enjoyed Smash Burger.  We have one in town but we also have one called the Habit and we tend to eat there more often because they have a really good terriyaki steak sandwhich.  After your meal at In N Out I am sure it was welcome LOL.
> 
> Bummer that the pool was cold although prob felt good to put your feet in at least lol.  By the way I think that stadium is the old Candlestick park.  AT&T (or Pac Bell park) is more over by Fisherman's wharf.  It is all the way at the end of that main drive that you go down to get on the bay bridge.  I don't think Candlestick has anything anymore.  It used to have the Giants and 49ers but they giants moved to AT&T and now the 49ers to Levi park.
> 
> That is cool that you got to go to Gilroy.  STILL have never made it there because it has never really been on our way to anywhere.  Need to get down there one of these days.
> 
> The bbq looked tasty.  Boo for no sleep.  I HATE hotel beds and pillows.  They always seem to be flat and never have enough.  I sleep with one big fluffy support pillow for my head/neck and then two more that I use as like a body pillow.  Plus I have a tempurpedic mattress and when I go away I can hardly sleep LOL



SmashBurger was really good.....I wish we could have eaten at another one on our trip.  I think I liked it more than In & Out!!

The pool was just too cold and poor Michayla doesn't have any fat on her & she was covered in goosebumps.   Poor little bug.......

We didn't get to look around Gilroy.....but would love to go when they have the Garlic Festival (end of July)!!

The pillows were horrible.....worst on the trip & there was only 2 per bed.
(no spares)



WDWJonasGirl said:


> OMG!! The food is so good. Now I want some



ME TOO!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I liked the BBQ food. I have never eaten at Dave's


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I liked the BBQ food. I have never eaten at Dave's



I enjoyed the bbq brisket best!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 5, Part 1:​
We were up at 7am to eat, shower, dress, repack and hit the road towards Monterey Bay Aquarium.  A couple pictures as we were coming into town.









We found parking about a block from the entrance on the street.













We made our way into the aquarium.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 5, Part 2:​
More of the Monterey Bay Aquarium:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 5, Part 3:​
Continuing on in the Monterey Bay Aquarium:













































This was cool, you were totally encircled by fish!

















Love the jellyfish!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 5, Part 4:​
Finishing up at the Monterey Bay Aquarium:













My favorite part......the OTTERS!!

































We did a little shopping before leaving the aquarium.  Michayla seemed unmoved by it all.........





As we headed towards our van to feed Michayla, Mike got these pictures.









We walked about a block to Johnny Rocket's.  They had just opened.....so we beat the rush!!













Yes, yes he does!!





The Menu:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 5, Part 5:​
A few pics as we waited to order or get our food:

















Whip cream.....yum!!









Johnny Rocket's Food Porn!!  I don't remember what everyone ordered and I'm thinking we missed some meals......so no descriptions just drool-worthy pics!!









We got treated to a meal AND a show......the wait staff came out and danced!









Back to food......





























Mike took Michayla out when we paid our bill & got a couple more pictures.









We enjoyed our lunch and would return if given the chance.  We loaded back up in the van & got ready for a long afternoon on the road.  We followed the Google Map directions on how to get back out to Hwy 101 and let me tell you......they were WRONG!!  We probably went 20 minutes out of our way, only to turn around and head back before finding our way.  This was not the first time we got "Googled" on this trip!!  (yup, we should trademark that remark)......I googled our directions for the entire trip prior to leaving & we were sent on some wild goose chases this trip....yikes!!  After getting going in the right direction, we had to chuckle at the "highways" we were on....as they looked like back country roads......not highways.....lol  We also found the signage to be sparse which doesn't help when you're on new roads.

Once we got back onto Hwy 101, we were good.  These 2 pictures were on our way south.









We left Monterey around 1:30 and made Anaheim at 9:50pm.  We did stop in Ventura at In & Out to get dinner.......it was MUCH better than our SF experience.  

We checked into the Desert Inn & Suites.....a place we would be staying for 5 nights!!  

















We got their largest family suite (which is just 2 rooms with a connecting door).  The sofa's opened up to beds, so we were able to spread out a bit.  My only complaint was the connecting doors were right up by the door in & out.  So if you had the connecting door open, you couldn't open the outside door.  Kinda a weird spot for those inner doors.


----------



## kelmac284

Another good update.  I love the Monterey Aquarium but that is another place we just don't get to that often so I haven't been in years.  Def need to get back there as well as the Hearst Castle cuz the girls were too young last time and don't remember it.

I agree I want to go to Gilroy during the garlic festival as well and have always said I would do that but alas it never seems to happen.

Great pics at the aquarium and glad your lunch was good.  Some of those burgers were HUGE!

Yay for almost getting to the Disney part!! WOOT!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Another good update.  I love the Monterey Aquarium but that is another place we just don't get to that often so I haven't been in years.  Def need to get back there as well as the Hearst Castle cuz the girls were too young last time and don't remember it.
> 
> I agree I want to go to Gilroy during the garlic festival as well and have always said I would do that but alas it never seems to happen.
> 
> Great pics at the aquarium and glad your lunch was good.  Some of those burgers were HUGE!
> 
> Yay for almost getting to the Disney part!! WOOT!



I would have liked the freedom to spend more time at the aquarium but it was a long drive and getting to Anaheim before 10pm was hanging over us.

I enjoyed Johnny Rockets....the combo of decent food with a fun environment made it a good lunch stop.

Disney will be next!  Tomorrow I have to take Michayla to Portland for a feeding clinic to figure out if she needs more food or calories.  So no updates until Wednesday at the earliest.  (Thurs I'm going to Portland again with a friend)


----------



## kelmac284

I know what you mean.  When we took our road trip last summer to the east coast I didn't quite alott enough time for some spots and there was a LOT of driving on some days to get to the next spot so that made it hard.  We have talked about going back to redo some of what we missed and skip some of what we already did.  I just hope I allotted enough time next summer cuz there is a lot we want to do and see and may be the only time we ever get to do it.

No worries on the report either.  Hope all goes well with Michayla and enjoy your time in Portland.  Getting into the "good weather" time of year.  Hopefully not too hot though as I know you have unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I know what you mean.  When we took our road trip last summer to the east coast I didn't quite alott enough time for some spots and there was a LOT of driving on some days to get to the next spot so that made it hard.  We have talked about going back to redo some of what we missed and skip some of what we already did.  I just hope I allotted enough time next summer cuz there is a lot we want to do and see and may be the only time we ever get to do it.
> 
> No worries on the report either.  Hope all goes well with Michayla and enjoy your time in Portland.  Getting into the "good weather" time of year.  Hopefully not too hot though as I know you have unseasonably warm weather.



Yup, sounds like yours was kinda likes ours.....a "tester" trip.  Hopefully you have a good balance on your trip next summer.  You at least have a better idea of what to expect.

Michayla's appt went well.  She's gained a whole pound since last June of 2013.  She really dropped a ton of weight in early spring when she got the norovirus & followed it up with pneumonia.  She is gaining....but very slowly.  So we're going to up her calories by adding yogurt or some other pureed food to her formula to try and get more meat on her bones.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm glad to hear that Michayla is doing well. I have never been to the Monterey Bay Aquarium. The last time I went to an aquarium was in Vancouver


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I'm glad to hear that Michayla is doing well. I have never been to the Monterey Bay Aquarium. The last time I went to an aquarium was in Vancouver



Thanks Kaitlin.....Michayla is a complicated little girl......I'm just glad she's finally putting some weight back on.  She had gotten very thin (her hip bones were sticking out).

Monterey Bay Aquarium was really nice & also big.  We rushed thru it but I could have spent hours there looking at all the different sea animals.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 1:​
So after the long day in the car, some of us were up at 7am and getting ready to head to Disneyland, where some of us were a little slow getting going!!  So Ty & Derek went with me & twins to get my AP (had the home printed one but needed the real card) and also see about getting the new Disability Access Service (DAS) Card for the twins.  We walked across the street to the parks, passing thru security and get in line at the ticket booths.  I only had to wait about 2 minutes and it was my turn.  I turned in my home printed AP and got the plastic card in return.  Next to the turnstiles to enter into Disneyland.......aaahhhhhhhhh, home!!  We went to City Hall and was helped by a very nice young man, who explained the DAS program to us.  I told him we had 9 people in our party which wasn't an issue since both girls would be getting a card and we could split our party up between the 2 passes.  (the pass is good for up to 6 I believe).  The only hiccup we had was he actually needed to see all 9 of us to verify our party size.  We only had 5 of us......so we texted & tried calling Mike to come straight to City Hall when they got into the park.  He didn't answer or hear his phone.  The CM we were working with, told us he'd have everything ready to go and to just come back with the other 4 and he'd finish things up with me.  So we headed out and Ty went into the Emporium and Derek took Shy for a ride on the horse-drawn trolley.





Michayla & I waited and watched for Mike, Betty & Anthony and Addy to come in.  Mike was taking these pictures before I was able to get his attention.





















We went back into City Hall and was given the girls cards.  He also issued us 2 passes that were good for immediate entry to any attraction (like a fastpass).  Michayla was given one for an attraction & one for Mickey's House to do a character meet-n-greet.  He also told us we would be able to receive 2 passes, for each girl, each morning of our time there.  I was pleased with how easy it was to get the passes after reading so much negativity on them.  

This is the cards & the passes the girls got.









The CM also gave us our first assigned return time for a ride of our choice.....we picked the "fast choo choo" aka~~Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.  So we left City Hall and headed towards Frontierland. 













We've arrived at BTMRR!!  We take the girls cards to the CM at the exit and she checks to see if there's room for us to go down to the waiting area.  She puts a line thru our time/ride and send us down to wait.  They've actually added an area for people coming in the handicapped line to wait which doesn't interfere with people exiting the ride.

































On the ride!!









Loved the new additions to the ride!


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  Glad you are getting some answers with Michayla and she is gaining some weight.  That is great news!

Yay finally into Disney.  Glad you were able to get the DAS pass without too many hassles.  I know mom has to use a scooter and sometimes it works well and other times it seems to be more of a pain.  Like we wanted to ride jungle cruise and the wait time was 30 mins so they gave us the pass to come back in 30 mins but then we had to get in line with all the other people that had the passes and wait much longer than the orig 30.  So it is def not a front of the line deal anymore.  Doesn't bother me because we never tried that or wanted that we just wanted to have an easy way for mom to do stuff without having to walk or stand for too long and get the same wait times we would have normally gotten.  So it is def a process that's for sure.

As always looking forward to more updates!! Have fun in Portland today too!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  Glad you are getting some answers with Michayla and she is gaining some weight.  That is great news!
> 
> Yay finally into Disney.  Glad you were able to get the DAS pass without too many hassles.  I know mom has to use a scooter and sometimes it works well and other times it seems to be more of a pain.  Like we wanted to ride jungle cruise and the wait time was 30 mins so they gave us the pass to come back in 30 mins but then we had to get in line with all the other people that had the passes and wait much longer than the orig 30.  So it is def not a front of the line deal anymore.  Doesn't bother me because we never tried that or wanted that we just wanted to have an easy way for mom to do stuff without having to walk or stand for too long and get the same wait times we would have normally gotten.  So it is def a process that's for sure.
> 
> As always looking forward to more updates!! Have fun in Portland today too!



We really didn't have long waits for mid-summer.  Our longest waits came with BTMRR, IASW and Radiator Springs Racers....oh and POTC.  Other than that, coming back at the assigned time went pretty smooth.  I think the system works and once people get used to it & know how to do it....they will find it really can work.  You can also get regular fastpasses so you have 2 rides lined up.  We didn't get 1 fastpass this trip.  In fact we didn't use all the passes we were given in the mornings either.

****Portland is tomorrow****


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Woohoo!! I'm so glad you guys finally made it to Disney!! I have gotten the DAS before but never the 2 passes that were good for immediate entry to any attraction  At WDW, you have to go to every ride to get the time, not a kiosk. I will explain this in my TR.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Woohoo!! I'm so glad you guys finally made it to Disney!! I have gotten the DAS before but never the 2 passes that were good for immediate entry to any attraction  At WDW, you have to go to every ride to get the time, not a kiosk. I will explain this in my TR.



I think they try to figure out if the person has the possibility of having a meltdown if not able to get on their favorite ride immediately.  Since we have that possibility, more with Shy than Michayla.......they issued us those so we'd have them.  Each person's experience and what they get will be different and based on what you share with the CM and which CM you get.  They all are different.

They do need more Kiosk's because that is the only issue we had with this program.  Unfortunately, it would take a whole bunch more people and I guess Disney doesn't want to do that....at least not yet.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Oh I see. At WDW, it was different because when we tried to get a time for Test Track, the girl told us that we needed to head to the ride itself : Now keep in mind, this was my first trip to WDW since 2010 so we were new to the change there.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Oh I see. At WDW, it was different because when we tried to get a time for Test Track, the girl told us that we needed to head to the ride itself : Now keep in mind, this was my first trip to WDW since 2010 so we were new to the change there.



I imagine the WDW & DL do things differently......which doesn't help if you have someone that's used to going to one of those parks & then visits the other one.  I think Disney is still trying to figure out the best way to handle everything.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I'm glad to hear you guys made it to Disneyland okay.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I'm glad to hear you guys made it to Disneyland okay.



We did....thank you Kaitlin!!  We did run into some bad drivers, but we made it home with no problems!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 2:​
As we left BTMRR, we passed by the Rivers of America.  









We passed by Pirates, but it was temporarily down, so we headed up towards the Haunted Mansion.  There was a pretty long line (probably because Pirates was down), so we went to the kiosk and added the Haunted Mansion and continued into Critter Country.  We were able to almost walk on the Adventures of Winnie the Pooh.  





























Michayla LOVED this ride!!!  She was all smiles on it....yay!!

We popped into Pooh's Corner to see all the goodies!!

















As we were getting ready to leave this area, we saw Pooh, Tigger & Eeyore come out and so we got in line to do the meet-n-greet with them.

First up was Tigger (one of my favorites)!!

















Then we met with Eeyore.









Next up was Pooh!!





Michayla was in heaven!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 3:​
We gathered back together.









Our next ride was on the Haunted Mansion.  The twins weren't a fan of the dark rides this time.





























After the HM, we went back to the kiosk to get a time for Splash Mountain....or as Shy calls it~~"Waterfall".  We walked back up to Critter Country and Mike, Tyler, Anthony, Addy & Shy went and got in line to ride it.  









Betty, Derek, Michayla & I went and found a table in the lower section of the Hungry Bear to wait for them.  We watched the canoes, ducks & the Mark Twain Riverboat go by and I fed Michayla.





Mike actually got some pictures on Splash.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 4:​
This was the kids as we waited for the rest of the family to show up after their ride on Splash.

















We got our lunch at Hungry Bear (since we were already here).....super good!!!  I just love their Fried Green Tomato Sandwich!!





The Cheeseburgers & Chili Cheeseburger.













Addy had the Chicken Nuggets and Shy had the Cheeseburger (no bun).









More of the waterway.

















We headed to the Mark Twain next!!









We got on the Mark Twain Riverboat right before they closed the gates.













More Mark Twain coming up in the next post.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 5:​
These pictures were from our ride on the Mark Twain.  I think they've added things on their last refurb.......or I've been missing this stuff every trip I've taken.

















































































Betty enjoys riding on this and it's a good ride to do after eating.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Woohoo!! I love the update. How awesome that you guys went to see Pooh


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Woohoo!! I love the update. How awesome that you guys went to see Pooh



I love seeing the Winnie the Pooh characters.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Me too. In fact, at WDW, there is a restaurant where you can meet Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, and Eeyore.


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  Looks like fun so far.  It's nice to see character pics because my kids are way past that.  We do get a few pics every so often with "unique" characters but anything that you have to stand in line for they won't do LOL.  (unless like I said it is something unique like capt america  )

Lunch looked good and we like that place as well although it seems the last few times we have gone we haven't eaten there.  Looked yummy though!

I love the Mark Twain as well and when we are on longer trips and have time I always enjoy doing stuff like that.  In fact we liked going over to the island although again now that the girls are older can't see them wanting to do that but I like those things you don't do that often.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Me too. In fact, at WDW, there is a restaurant where you can meet Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, and Eeyore.



The Crystal Palace!!  We were going to eat there but ended up getting a reservation at Cinderella's Royal Table 2 weeks before our trip.



kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  Looks like fun so far.  It's nice to see character pics because my kids are way past that.  We do get a few pics every so often with "unique" characters but anything that you have to stand in line for they won't do LOL.  (unless like I said it is something unique like capt america  )
> 
> Lunch looked good and we like that place as well although it seems the last few times we have gone we haven't eaten there.  Looked yummy though!
> 
> I love the Mark Twain as well and when we are on longer trips and have time I always enjoy doing stuff like that.  In fact we liked going over to the island although again now that the girls are older can't see them wanting to do that but I like those things you don't do that often.



We don't tend to do the line things for characters either....that's why we usually do the character meals.  Timing was right for these.....they walked out & we were probably about the 5th family in line.

I've had Hungry Bear on my radar for the last few trips and never got up there to eat.  I'm not a huge fan of Splash and usually only do the Pooh ride when we have the kids......so HM is usually as far over as I get, so we kept missing it.  Glad we stopped......it was very good!

Mark Twain is always a nice transition from a meal to going on rides.  It's relaxing and gave my lunch time to settle.  I do believe they've added to the scenery or cleaned it up enough to catch my attention this time.  I swear there were new things.  **If someone knows for sure......let me know!!**


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I like how you guys do the Mark Twain


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The Mark Twain sounds like fun


----------



## maryr1oz

Really enjoying your report!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> The Mark Twain sounds like fun



Relaxing is more the word I use for the Mark Twain!! 



maryr1oz said:


> Really enjoying your report!!



Thank You!!!  I should be adding to it again today.....now that things have slowed down a bit.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 6:​
We got off the Mark Twain and went back to Pirates. (I may have forgotten to mention that we got a return time after lunch)  With our pass, we were told to enter thru the exit.  They actually have a waiting area inside....which had changed since we were last here.  We had about a 15 minute wait which was about what the regular line was....so more fair on how they are handling all the passes and wheelchairs.

The twins just weren't as comfortable with the dark rides this time and Michayla has never been a fan of the drops.  She gets very tense and I hold her tight to try to help her feel more secure.

These are the pictures Mike was able to get.









































I think Mike got this as we made a restroom stop.





We decided to see how bad Fantasyland was.  We got in the wheelchair line for the carousel.  Mike had to go find the CM working the ride because we stood at the chain for a couple go-rounds.  The nice part about loading from the w/c entrance is getting to get on the horses before everyone runs up.  We've had our kids separated because another kid will barge in between us and take a horse we were getting ready to help our kid on.  This way, we get the twins situated before the crowds come on.  Michayla was in heaven.....this is definitely more her speed.  Shy and Addy also rode but all the boys & grandma decided to find shade instead.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 7:​
After the Carousel, we entered the w/c line for Peter Pan and they give out their own times for this.  Since Betty was in a w/c we were able to get a return time for Peter Pan and then go over to the kiosk to get a return time for another ride.  We asked for Small World.  Fantasyland is a little confusing on whether you need a return time on the card or not.  I got a lot of differing info on this.  So we headed to the Mad Party Tea Cups and got in the exit line.  We didn't need a return time for this.  Mike & Shy, me with Michayla & Addy with Anthony all took a spin.

























We headed to Small World and got in a small line.  They don't have a lot of room for wheelchairs down on the loading area, so they have to keep you waiting up above until some of the chairs leave.  I think our wait was probably about 10 minutes.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 8:​
As we continued on our journey of the world.  "It's a Small World After All......."  (now that you are singing along in your head.....lol let's continue.......)





























































See the hidden Mickey???





We still had time before we needed to be at Peter Pan, we ran down into Toon Town to use Michayla's pass to meet Mickey.  We had to find a CM to help us out.  There wasn't one at Mickey's House but found one at Minnie's.  





So she took us through the exit of Mickey's house and in to see the big guy himself.  This did not go well for Michayla at all.  She was not into Mickey and was pretty vocal about it.  Mike snapped a few pictures as did the photopass photographer.....but NONE of their photos came out.  They were all super dark!  Was not happy when we got home and realized that.

















After leaving Mickey's house, we had to stop at the little red car so Shy could get in it & drive.





We headed out of ToonTown to head back to Peter Pan.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! Too bad the photopass pictures didn't come out good.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! Too bad the photopass pictures didn't come out good.



I was disappointed


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  Bummer about the pics.  I would be mad too esp with how much you pay.  Gosh it is so nice to see your updates and right now I am SO jonesing to go back.  At this point just to get away from all the stress.  School JUST started and already the girls are having issues getting work done.  I think Katy has overloaded herself with all these super hard honors classes PLUS fall swim.  I guess it will remain to be seen but it is just a reminder that we won't be going ANYWHERE that requires missing school for the next 5 years I fear cuz with as much as they have just BEING there I couldn't imagine if they missed a few days how behind they would get.  Really sucks.  AT least I have your reports and others to read so that's something LOL


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  Bummer about the pics.  I would be mad too esp with how much you pay.  Gosh it is so nice to see your updates and right now I am SO jonesing to go back.  At this point just to get away from all the stress.  School JUST started and already the girls are having issues getting work done.  I think Katy has overloaded herself with all these super hard honors classes PLUS fall swim.  I guess it will remain to be seen but it is just a reminder that we won't be going ANYWHERE that requires missing school for the next 5 years I fear cuz with as much as they have just BEING there I couldn't imagine if they missed a few days how behind they would get.  Really sucks.  AT least I have your reports and others to read so that's something LOL



We had missing ride photos too......I got 4 of the 5 missing put on the CD.  First time I've really had any issues with the photopass.

I imagine the transition to the high school is a lot tougher than what Katy might have expected....especially taking all those honor classes.  Hopefully she will get into a groove and find the balance she'll need to stay on top of things.


----------



## kelmac284

Yea they had it kind of easy in jr high.  She has been in honors since 6th grade but last year was the first year she had a bit of a tough time.  She had geometry and some other hard classes and for the first time she didn't get mostly A's.  Now this year in HS they expect a lot more. More homework and of course taking honors just doubles the normal work.  So I am a little nervous that she has taken on more than she can handle esp with the sports and trying to work (she will be reffing soccer on weekends in the next few weeks).  So something is prob going to have to give.

That really is a bummer about the potopass.  I never do it at DL because we don't take that many pics but I wanted to do it when we go to DW IF we ever get to go back.

We are talking now about just mom and I going in 16 but who knows.  Right now we have our little weekend trip in LA in November and then NOTHING else.  We have a lot of trips that we WANT to take but until it happens I don't count on anything anymore.

We are supposed to go back east this summer and I am hoping that it happens but I have learned not to count on anything.

As far as Disney I don't know WHEN we will get back.  I am hoping we can go back next fall but now that the girls can't miss any school I don't know when we will get back


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yea they had it kind of easy in jr high.  She has been in honors since 6th grade but last year was the first year she had a bit of a tough time.  She had geometry and some other hard classes and for the first time she didn't get mostly A's.  Now this year in HS they expect a lot more. More homework and of course taking honors just doubles the normal work.  So I am a little nervous that she has taken on more than she can handle esp with the sports and trying to work (she will be reffing soccer on weekends in the next few weeks).  So something is prob going to have to give.
> 
> That really is a bummer about the potopass.  I never do it at DL because we don't take that many pics but I wanted to do it when we go to DW IF we ever get to go back.
> 
> We are talking now about just mom and I going in 16 but who knows.  Right now we have our little weekend trip in LA in November and then NOTHING else.  We have a lot of trips that we WANT to take but until it happens I don't count on anything anymore.
> 
> We are supposed to go back east this summer and I am hoping that it happens but I have learned not to count on anything.
> 
> As far as Disney I don't know WHEN we will get back.  I am hoping we can go back next fall but now that the girls can't miss any school I don't know when we will get back



You'll get back to Disney at some point......it won't be soon enough.....but it will happen!!  Just "Tink" happy thoughts!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 9:​
We left ToonTown behind us and went back to Fantasyland to do our ride on Peter Pan.  It was time for Michayla to be fed, so I skipped the Peter Pan ride.  We passed by Snow White's Grotto on our way to Tomorrowland.  





We got a return time for Star Tours at the kiosk. 













After that we headed to Autopia with Shy's passes she got at City Hall.  Mike with Addy, Anthony, Derek with Shyann took a leisurely drive while Betty, Tyler, Michayla & I found some shade.

























We rode Star Tours but Betty & Mike skipped it.  We headed towards Main Street to the kiosk by the Attraction Board Times and got a return time for Indiana Jones.  We headed down to the ride only to find it was down.  So we decided to get a time for the Jungle Cruise by going to the w/c line.  They gave us a return time like 5 minutes later.....so we just hung out until it was time.  We got on a boat and ventured out into the jungle!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 10:​
Continuing our trip thru the jungle.









































When we got off the boat, we went back to Indy to see if it was running yet & it wasn't.  We decided to catch the train in New Orleans and ride it to Tomorrowland so we could get on the monorail to DTD.  Since we had the 2 chairs, we had a little bit of a wait.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, Part 11:​
We got off the train in Tomorrowland and got in a very long line for the Monorail.  The line started at the bottom of the long ramp....never had to get in the line when it was that long.  Lots of fun keeping the 2 chairs from rolling backwards as we waited.  I think we probably waited about 40 minutes before we got up on the platform.  We were sent to I believe Gate 4 so we could keep both Betty & Michayla in their chairs on the monorail.













After arriving in Downtown Disney, we headed to the Disney Hotel and Tangaroa Terrace for dinner.


Shyann had the cheeseburger kids meal with fruit & fries.





Addy had the chicken nugget kids meal with fruit & fries.





Anthony & Derek had the Big Island Flatbread.





Ty & Mike had the Kalua Pork Flatbread.





I had the Shrimp Tacos.





Betty had the Slow Roasted Kalua Pulled Pork Sandwich with fruit.





Very tasty meal!!

After dinner, Betty & Derek headed back to the motel while the rest of us did a little shopping at the gift shop in the Disneyland Hotel.  Ty decided he wanted to go back to the motel too, so we let him take Michayla with him. (as well as our goodies we purchased).  We headed back to DTD to take the Monorail back to Disneyland.  Mike got a few pictures of the Lego Store while we waited in the security check line for the monorail.





















We headed up on the platform & I realized our passes & Shy's DAS pass was in the diaper bag with Tyler.  I tried calling & texting him but no answer.  So I headed back down into DTD to see if I could find him.  Finally Ty looked at his phone and called me back.  He had made it all the way up to the security at the gates and turned around to meet me by Build-A-Bear.  I headed back to the monorail platform to meet back up with Mike, Anthony, Addy & Shy.  We rode back to Disneyland and used Shy's other pass to do Autopia again.  Shy loves to drive, so she went with Mike, I rode with Addy & Anthony went by himself.  Addy was all over the place.....bump, bump, bump.....but it was funny!!

We went back to see if we could get on Indy.  Addy wasn't tall enough the last time we came (and it wasn't down for refurb) so it would be her first time.  Also the first time for the twins.  We got back to Adventureland and it was running, so we used the DAS pass to ride.  We could tell Shyann was tired...she wasn't enjoying the queing line at all.  In fact I was concerned we would have to skip riding but she seemed to calm a bit and we finally got on & rode it.  Hard to gauge a reaction but I don't think she was thrilled with it.









We decided to do one last ride before heading back to the motel and used Michayla's last pass to ride Big Thunder Mt RR.  Love this ride during the day and at night.......love love love!!





After the ride, Mike ended up putting Shy on his shoulders as her little legs were plum worn out.  We got back to the motel shortly after 10 and we were all exhausted.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 6, PHOTOPASS PICS:​
Winnie the Pooh (Pooh Corner).

























The dark unusable Sorcerer Mickey shots (Mickey's House). This is after their technicians lightened them up.

















Splash Mountain Ride Pic.


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  Loved all the pics but again bummer about those dark ones!

And yea you are right we will get back to Disney eventually but since that has always been our go to place and we have always been able to go at least once a year and usually twice for the last several years it is so weird to think about not going for so long.

We went this past March but it was for just 2 days and ONLY to DL cuz we were with the girls at their conference.  We did go in Oct of 13 but again for a short time and it was SO crowded there was a lot we didn't get to do.  So by the time we go back (looking like Nov of 15) it will have been over 2 years since we have been to both parks.

Crazy LOL.

And I can't remember if I said it but now mom and I are thinking about going to DW in Nov of 16 by ourselves and having the girls and my dad meet us at the end when they have Vets day off so they don't have to miss school.

I just hope these all work out because I know I will be majorly jonesing for a trip by then LOL


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love the update. I'm not sure how old I was when I went on Indy for the first time. I was actually the twins age when I went to WDW for the first time. For those of you who haven't read my TR yet, please read it:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3300106&page=2


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  Loved all the pics but again bummer about those dark ones!
> 
> And yea you are right we will get back to Disney eventually but since that has always been our go to place and we have always been able to go at least once a year and usually twice for the last several years it is so weird to think about not going for so long.
> 
> We went this past March but it was for just 2 days and ONLY to DL cuz we were with the girls at their conference.  We did go in Oct of 13 but again for a short time and it was SO crowded there was a lot we didn't get to do.  So by the time we go back (looking like Nov of 15) it will have been over 2 years since we have been to both parks.
> 
> Crazy LOL.
> 
> And I can't remember if I said it but now mom and I are thinking about going to DW in Nov of 16 by ourselves and having the girls and my dad meet us at the end when they have Vets day off so they don't have to miss school.
> 
> I just hope these all work out because I know I will be majorly jonesing for a trip by then LOL



Hopefully you'll get to do the WDW trip in 16!!  I have no idea when I'll get to take the kids there....if ever.  That's a long time in a plane & none of the kids have ever flown.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love the update. I'm not sure how old I was when I went on Indy for the first time. I was actually the twins age when I went to WDW for the first time. For those of you who haven't read my TR yet, please read it:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3300106&page=2



Wow....that's neat that you went to WDW as a 7 yr old.  Like I just said in my response to Kelly.....I have no idea when or if we'll ever get the kids to WDW.


----------



## kelmac284

Yeah like I said right now the only thing that is for SURE happening is our little trip to LA in Nov.  I can't WAIT for it though because as you know we are finally going to tour the studios.  The rest of it is just meh but it will still be fun just to get away!

And yea I hope it works out to get back to DW.  I know we will do it eventually but now that we have to plan around the girls school it makes it so much harder and I told mom we may just have to realize that they can't go to that one place with us because of the school situation.  I know mom kind of thinks that it is just for kids or something but I LOVE it there and to me there is SO much more to DW then just theme parks.  It is a true vacation to me.  So I hope it works out.

We are about to the point to give up on trying to get the Aulani for 16.  We have had a request in for over a year and they told us we needed to deposit ANOTHER week to try and get the week there.  So basically 2 prime weeks for 1 there.  I told mom not to do it but she did it anyway and now we are thinking we will use the 2nd week for something else and just switch to a regular timeshare in Hawaii.  Hopefully once things settle down now that school is in and once this holiday weekend is over we can get something booked.  Then it will make it more real.  

And of course we have our trip next summer as well which the first thing I can plan is our statue of liberty tickets this december.  You have to do it that far in advance to go up in the crown.  We won't be doing it but the girls want to and mom and I will do the pedestal.  We are also thinking too now that my dad will skip the NY part of it and fly in and meet us in boston.  It is SO expensive to stay in NY and with 5 of us we would need 2 rooms and he never usually likes to be gone too long anyway and this way he can meet us for the 2nd part of the trip.

Anyway hope all is well with you and I am sure you are busy too with back to school


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yeah like I said right now the only thing that is for SURE happening is our little trip to LA in Nov.  I can't WAIT for it though because as you know we are finally going to tour the studios.  The rest of it is just meh but it will still be fun just to get away!
> 
> And yea I hope it works out to get back to DW.  I know we will do it eventually but now that we have to plan around the girls school it makes it so much harder and I told mom we may just have to realize that they can't go to that one place with us because of the school situation.  I know mom kind of thinks that it is just for kids or something but I LOVE it there and to me there is SO much more to DW then just theme parks.  It is a true vacation to me.  So I hope it works out.
> 
> We are about to the point to give up on trying to get the Aulani for 16.  We have had a request in for over a year and they told us we needed to deposit ANOTHER week to try and get the week there.  So basically 2 prime weeks for 1 there.  I told mom not to do it but she did it anyway and now we are thinking we will use the 2nd week for something else and just switch to a regular timeshare in Hawaii.  Hopefully once things settle down now that school is in and once this holiday weekend is over we can get something booked.  Then it will make it more real.
> 
> And of course we have our trip next summer as well which the first thing I can plan is our statue of liberty tickets this december.  You have to do it that far in advance to go up in the crown.  We won't be doing it but the girls want to and mom and I will do the pedestal.  We are also thinking too now that my dad will skip the NY part of it and fly in and meet us in boston.  It is SO expensive to stay in NY and with 5 of us we would need 2 rooms and he never usually likes to be gone too long anyway and this way he can meet us for the 2nd part of the trip.
> 
> Anyway hope all is well with you and I am sure you are busy too with back to school



New York trip....fun!!  Are you planning on taking in any of the shows??  I've never been and don't see me planning a trip there.....but there are a few things I wish I could see.  Are you going down to the 9/11 Memorial?  I still find myself trying to catch my breath when I think about that day.  Mike was a paramedic at that time and seeing all those emergency responders dying and then digging thru the rubble (and now suffering horrible deaths from the toxic ash they were breathing) hit us hard.

We actually are wanting to go to Hawaii and Aulani is a pipe dream.  Mike said maybe we could stay for 2 nights at the end....but we will see.


----------



## kelmac284

I am hoping to do 1 show.  I have only been to NY once back in 09.  Mom and I planned a trip to DC and then at the last min she couldn't go so shane and I went with the girls and spent a week in DC and then took the trip up to NY for the weekend.  We barely had enough time to scratch the surface but did go to see Phantom of the Opera.  They have those boths where you can get discounted same day tickets.  We will prob do that.

Our plan is to fly in to NY and spend 4 days exploring.  They have a city pass that is a killer deal.  It includes statute of liberty, empire state building, several of the top museums and some other stuff.

We were going to have my dad go but now as I said I think we will have him meet us.  After we get done with NY we are going to rent a car and drive up to Boston for 2 days then up to Portland Maine and then over to Vermont and work our way back down through upstate and possibly a day in the city again at the end for my dad.  I am REALLY looking forward to it and will be glad when we actually start booking stuff cuz until that happens you just never know.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love those plans!! When I went to New England in the Summer of 2010, my family and I flew in to Boston, drove to Rhode Island, Cape Cod, Boston, Vermont and New Hampshire


----------



## kelmac284

Yea we are really excited.  I we did the south 2 years ago and as I said we did NY but just for a weekend so really excited to see upstate!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loving the TR so far!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I am hoping to do 1 show.  I have only been to NY once back in 09.  Mom and I planned a trip to DC and then at the last min she couldn't go so shane and I went with the girls and spent a week in DC and then took the trip up to NY for the weekend.  We barely had enough time to scratch the surface but did go to see Phantom of the Opera.  They have those boths where you can get discounted same day tickets.  We will prob do that.
> 
> Our plan is to fly in to NY and spend 4 days exploring.  They have a city pass that is a killer deal.  It includes statute of liberty, empire state building, several of the top museums and some other stuff.
> 
> We were going to have my dad go but now as I said I think we will have him meet us.  After we get done with NY we are going to rent a car and drive up to Boston for 2 days then up to Portland Maine and then over to Vermont and work our way back down through upstate and possibly a day in the city again at the end for my dad.  I am REALLY looking forward to it and will be glad when we actually start booking stuff cuz until that happens you just never know.



Those CityPasses are neat & do save you money if they include things you planned on doing!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love those plans!! When I went to New England in the Summer of 2010, my family and I flew in to Boston, drove to Rhode Island, Cape Cod, Boston, Vermont and New Hampshire



You got to see a whole bunch of places that trip!!



kelmac284 said:


> Yea we are really excited.  I we did the south 2 years ago and as I said we did NY but just for a weekend so really excited to see upstate!!







WDWJonasGirl said:


> Loving the TR so far!!



Thanks.....I will get back to it soon.  Been crazy around here getting the 4 kids ready for school (starts tomorrow).  I've also been working more the last couple weeks.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I will get back to the report soon.  I just realized I have to go sort the next day's pictures before I can do that.  Hopefully later today or tomorrow for the next update!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 1:​
We slept in until 7:45 and got to Disney's California Adventure around 9am.  





Mike & Betty stopped off at the motel's breakfast room and met us at Guest Services.  We had stopped in to pick up the girls special passes but they weren't in the system like they said they would be, so this ended up taking a bit of time.  We signed up for Radiator Springs Racers on their DAS cards.  A few pictures from around Buena Vista Street.









We stopped to get a picture at the Walt & Mickey's Storyteller's statue.

















We headed to CarsLand and since the wait for Mater's Junkyard Jamboree was 5 minutes, we got in line to ride it.  Betty and Derek decided to sit this one out.  Mike took these pictures while we waited for our turn.





































When we got close to loading, I got Michayla out of the stroller and she jumped and danced to the music.





Our turn to ride:  I rode with Michayla, Anthony & Addy rode together, Ty rode solo and Mike rode with Shyann.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 2:​
We got off of Mater's Junkyard Jamboree and wandered down "Route 66".





















We next got in line for Luigi's Flying Tires, again a short 5 minute wait.





































After flying all over on our tires, we moved towards Radiator Springs Racers!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 3:​
It was time for us to ride Radiator Springs Racers, so we took the twins DAS cards up to the CM at the FastPass Line and were let in.  Mike took some pictures as we waited.





















We took the 4 littles with Mike & I to the wheelchair loading area while Ty & Derek went to the regular platform.  





Here we go!!









































We picked Betty up from the shaded spot she'd been enjoying and headed back out of CarsLand. 





 I stopped at the kiosk just outside of CarsLand to sign us up for our next ride~~Grizzly River Run.  I will say, this particular kiosk and CM's were a little harder to deal with.  They said that both girls HAD to be present for us to get our assigned ride time......they kept arguing with me that they were the same person.....even after I explained they were twins.  So once everyone showed up, we got our time.  

**we were told that the girls didn't have to be present at the kiosk as this could be problematic having to wait in line, then wait in a line to do the ride.  But the CM's at Guest Services apologized and explained that people were figuring out ways of abusing the system by having two different people go in and get the DAS card for the same person but use different names, etc.  UGH......why people??  Why do a few rotten apples have to make it more difficult for the people that actually need it....... **


----------



## kaoden39

I love Cars Land!


Why do people have to be such jerks with thing like the DAS? I just don't get it!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I love Cars Land!
> 
> 
> Why do people have to be such jerks with thing like the DAS? I just don't get it!



We do too.....the 3 rides are lots of fun, the details is just amazing.....you really transport to Radiator Springs when you step into CarsLand.  I love it during the day & I love it at night.  It's totally worth finding a bench to watch it light up at dusk.  

It's very frustrating that some of the same people that abused the old system have found new ways to do it again.  Time to go to a fingerprint scan on who get the cards and then a program that tracks when they last got a card and the expiration date.  I know the technology is out there.  I would be willing for them to scan the girls fingertip and take their picture to make the system fair for all.  I thought the system worked pretty well.  At the end of the Disney days I will give my review on the DAS.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the update!! I have the same shirt that Anthony is wearing.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the update!! I have the same shirt that Anthony is wearing.



  That's funny you have the same shirt!!!  Gotta love pirates!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

What's ironic is that it came out the weekend before my sweet 16.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> What's ironic is that it came out the weekend before my sweet 16.



Amazing that you remember that......I hardly remember what I ate for lunch......lol!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the girls snoopy shirts


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the girls snoopy shirts



We picked those up at the Charles Schulz Museum.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Nice!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We do too.....the 3 rides are lots of fun, the details is just amazing.....you really transport to Radiator Springs when you step into CarsLand.  I love it during the day & I love it at night.  It's totally worth finding a bench to watch it light up at dusk.
> 
> It's very frustrating that some of the same people that abused the old system have found new ways to do it again.  Time to go to a fingerprint scan on who get the cards and then a program that tracks when they last got a card and the expiration date.  I know the technology is out there.  I would be willing for them to scan the girls fingertip and take their picture to make the system fair for all.  I thought the system worked pretty well.  At the end of the Disney days I will give my review on the DAS.




Either the finger print or the pictures. They already have that system for the APs. I am sure that it wouldn't be that hard to do it that way.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

They already do finger prints at WDW when you first go in the parks


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Either the finger print or the pictures. They already have that system for the APs. I am sure that it wouldn't be that hard to do it that way.





WDWJonasGirl said:


> They already do finger prints at WDW when you first go in the parks



I knew that WDW did the fingerprint scan and that's why I said it wouldn't be that hard for Disney to apply it to DAS program.  Maybe that would cut out some of the abuse that still is happening.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 4:​
With our Grizzly River Run time coming up, we headed up that way to wait.  We passed the Green Army Men and the Steam Donkey over by GRR.

























Derek & Tyler went and rode single rider while we waited for our assigned time to arrive.  









When they got back, we got in line to do our group ride.  We had 9 people and the rafts only carry 8...so Ty said he'd go do the single rider again.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 5:​
After a wet ride on GRR, Mike & I headed towards First Aid with the twins.  The rest of the group went to Taste Pilot's Grill to find a table for all of us for lunch.  We even saw Mickey as he headed towards Buena Vista Street.

















We went to First Aid to do a diaper change (and clothes change) on the girls.  Since the restrooms aren't set up for diapering older children, we have to use the facilities at the First Aid stations.  After getting the girls out of their wet clothes, we stopped at Guest Services and got a time for Soarin.  We went back to the Taste Pilot's Grill to meet up with the rest of the group.





The line to order was LLLLLOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGGGGG.  We must have been in line for a good 30-40 minutes and then another 10-15 minutes to actually get our order.    Our lunch.......good stuff!!





























After our tasty lunch, we took our group ride on Soarin'.  This is definitely a family favorite!  





Derek, Tyler & Betty decided they were ready for a break and they headed back to the motel, leaving Mike & I with the 4 littles.  So we went our separate ways when we hit Buena Vista Street.


----------



## kelmac284

Fun update.  I love that ride but the one time I went on it I got absolutely drenched.  It is def one you only want to do in the super hot summer and even then I hate walking around in wet clothes but it is fun.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Fun update.  I love that ride but the one time I went on it I got absolutely drenched.  It is def one you only want to do in the super hot summer and even then I hate walking around in wet clothes but it is fun.



I love the ride but HATE getting wet!   I head back to the hotel to change after I ride usually.....but I lucked out this time and only get wet on my t-shirt but kept my bottom half dry!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 6:​
We stopped at the kiosk by CarsLand and got a time for Toy Story Midway Mania.  We decided to ride the Little Mermaid while we waited for our time.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! I can't believe that it took you guys so long for lunch  You'll have to tell Anthony that I have that shirt. I happen to have a shirt similar to your's except, it's from 2012 and it was a white jacket. It had the graphic on the back, 2012 on the front, and designs on the sleeves.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! I can't believe that it took you guys so long for lunch  You'll have to tell Anthony that I have that shirt. I happen to have a shirt similar to your's except, it's from 2012 and it was a white jacket. It had the graphic on the back, 2012 on the front, and designs on the sleeves.



It was crazy but the family had a nice shaded spot and we didn't want to try to find a new spot.  Taste Pilot's just tends to be a popular, busy spot.  I will say there were a lot of "Day Camps" there.  My kids when they did day camps went to a park, or bike rides not to Disneyland!! 

Cool on the jacket!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 7:​
We left the Little Mermaid and went to King Triton's Carousel. The girls love the carousels!!









































We got a couple pics and then got in line to do our ride on Toy Story Midway Mania.  Since Michayla was in her stroller, they let us in the handicapped line and to loading area for wheelchairs. (this way I know her chair is safe and our bags).  We've never taken Michayla or Shyann on this ride.  I rode with Michayla and we didn't "play".  Mike was with Shyann and she tried playing, Anthony & Addy rode together and of course competed with each other.

















It was getting pretty toasty, so we grabbed frozen slushies and found a nice shaded area over by the Garden Grill.  Now I don't have a problem with little tykes running around in just a diaper.....but I find it totally inappropriate to have your little one buck naked in a crowded public place like Disney.  Addy & Anthony were embarrassed and not sure where to look as they drank their slushies. 

Mike grabbed a few more pictures as we wandered by the Little Mermaid and Paradise Bay.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 8:​
We stopped and did some photopass pictures with Paradise Bay in the background and noticed that Duffy was out doing pictures by the little gift shop across from Ariel's Grotto Restaurant, so we went back over the bridge so the girls could see Duffy.













































We headed inside the gift shop to look around. Have you ever noticed these carvings??













Addy found her souvenirs!









Wish I had picked this up!





We headed back out.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, part 9:​
We went back up to the First Aid station to do a diaper change.  Mike got some pictures as I got us signed up for a ride on Monster's Inc.

















We walked thru the stores on the right side of Buena Vista Street and look at these cute goodies!!









We walked out of the stores to see the Five & Dime group performing.













We continued on towards BugsLand.  













We took the twins on Heimlich's Chew Chew. (Anthony and Addy went to ride the bumper cars).


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 10:​
We got of Heimlich and headed over to see Addy & Anthony on Tuck and Roll's Drive 'em Buggies.

























Tyler texted that he was back in the park, so we told him to meet us at Monster's Inc. since that was where we were headed to use our assigned time on the DAS cards.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 11:​
We got up to the exit platform and they asked if we wanted to go again & so we said sure!!!













































When we came out of the Monster's Inc exit, there were some performers doing sound checks behind the Mad Tea Party.  That gal had some pipes!





We wandered out to the main street in the Hollywood Backlot and recognized a CM that was directing the flow of traffic.  It was Jessica!! One of the Dis Divas.  We had been looking for her in the shops on Buena Vista Street but she's upgraded on her position.......just a fluke that I ran into her!!  (Mike forgot to get a picture)  Tyler had a re-entry pass a friend passed on to him, so he was going to take Addy & Anthony on Tower of Terror, so we headed that way.





I ran into (and met face to face) a Facebook friend~Jaysen.  They were setting up ropes for the upcoming Pixar Play Parade.  As the kids went to get in line at ToT, Mike & I took the twins to the gift shop and then found a bench we'd be able to see the parade come out from the gated fence.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! I have never seen either of them before. I had no idea that Jessica worked there


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! I have never seen either of them before. I had no idea that Jessica worked there



Yup, she has for a couple years now.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Of all times I've been, I never seen her  Anyway, I do have a smaller version of that Olaf


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Of all times I've been, I never seen her  Anyway, I do have a smaller version of that Olaf



She'll be harder to find now that she's doing crowd control......

Olaf is pretty darned cute!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I love him. My mom will not let me have the one where he talks


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I love him. My mom will not let me have the one where he talks



lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 12:​
With Betty & Derek back at the motel and Ty with Anthony & Addy in line for ToT.....Mike & I took the twins over by the gift shop/ToT exit and found a bench to sit down. It was in the sun but it gave us a great spot to watch the parade as it came out from behind the gates.  (we also didn't have any people walking in front of us leaving ToT since we were as far as you could go in that area).

We put the twins right up to the rope so they could watch.

First out was the Monster's Inc.~~Monster's University!!

























Next was the Incredible's!!





























Finding Nemo came out next!!













Followed by A Bug's Life!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 13:​
Finishing up the Pixar-Play-Parade was everyone's favorite toys from Toy Story!!









































































About half way through the parade, the kids exited ToT and joined the rest of us to see the end of the parade.





We headed out of Disney's California Adventure park.  Mike & Tyler went back to the motel to get Derek & Betty while the kids and I waited in the shade in the esplanade.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 14:​
The kids played in the shade in the esplanade as we waited on Betty, Mike, Tyler & Derek to come back from the motel.  When they got back, we headed through Downtown Disney to go to Earl of Sandwich for dinner.  It's probably a good thing we don't have one of these anywhere near us in Oregon.....lol  So delicious!!

































After dinner, we window shopped our way through DTD and did some real shopping at the World of Disney store.  I would LOVE to have an unlimited budget.....just once.......to shop to my heart's content!!  THAT......would be awesome!!!!

We went back into DCA and went straight to CarsLand to watch the neon turn on.  If you haven't been there to watch this....you really should try and plan your times to be there.  Ask a CM in the afternoon about what time that will be (depends on "dusk").  We found a bench and fed Michayla as Mike took pictures.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 15:​
We headed to Radiator Springs Racers (I believe we had gotten an assigned time right after coming back into DCA after dinner).  I love this ride at night!!  We ended up with 2 cars:  Mike, Tyler, Anthony, Addy & Shyann and then Betty, Derek, Michayla and me.





















































































We were going to use our "re-entry" passes to do a 2nd ride but Betty & Derek decided they had enough and went back to the motel.





Next post will be our 2nd ride on RSR!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 16:​
We said goodbye to Betty & Derek and the 7 of us went back in line for Radiator Springs Racers.  Since the car only holds 6, Tyler asked the party behind us if he could join the 4 of them and they said sure.  So here's our 2nd time through!

















































This was a picture of the PP on-ride photo of Tyler with the other party.  We did phone in the #'s (the wheelchair loading area has a phone to call in your PP+ card # to add photos to your disc) but didn't get either of them & I called the #'s in to Photopass after we got home & realized they were missing & only got the one of the 6 of us but never did get this one added.









As we made our way down "Route 66".









Now as we head to exit of DCA.

















And the gates to Disney California Adventure Park.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Part 17:​
The kids & I found a spot in the esplanade to sit down & Mike took a few pictures as we waited for the fireworks to start.





















F*I*R*E*W*O*R*K*S!!!!

















































































We headed back to the motel & I snuck in a batch of laundry before calling it a night.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Photopass Pictures #1:

These are the photopass pictures from our day in DCA.

Storyteller's Statue:

















CarsLand:

























Paradise Bay:































​


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 7, Photopass PIctures #2:​
Duffy Bear....probably a good thing we got these since Duffy is no longer going to be there.  Oswald the Rabbit is going to be replacing him.  Excited to see Oswald but kinda have a soft spot for a giant hugging teddy bear......lol





































At the beautiful fountain in front of Carthay Circle.

















Tyler, Addy & Anthony on Tower of Terror (back row, right side):





CarsLand at night:

























This ends our 2nd day in Disneyland/End of day 7 of our road trip!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 1:​
Late start to our last Disneyland day......Made it to the park just before 10am.  Betty decided to stay at the motel.  We realized we hit right when the big Happy Birthday celebration was going to start.  They held it at the Main Street Train Station.  Mike took Addy & Anthony with him and stood over by Great Moments with Lincoln as Derek & I took the twins to City Hall to pick up our daily passes (the 2 re-entry passes for each girl).  Tyler took off to find the LE 59th Birthday buttons being released today.

These are Mike's pictures from where they stood.  LOTS of characters & hoopla because not only was it Disneyland's birthday but also the announcement for the 60th!!

The Dapper Dans and the Mayor of Disneyland.













Cinderella & other characters from the movie.





















Mulan (as a warrior....that was new) and Mushu.









Aladdin, Jasmine & Abu.





Captain Hook, Cruella deVil, Merida, Meeko, Peter Pan & Wendy.





The characters singing & dancing.













The crowd sang Happy Birthday and then the big announcement about next year's 60th birthday celebration.  The "Diamond Celebration" will begin in the spring of 2015 and include a photo contest asking for pictures from all the decades since 1955.  After the announcement and the unveiling of the logo for next year's celebration the sky was filled with confetti.

















More celebrating & dancing!





















They ended with fireworks being shot off from the train station.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 2:​
So while Mike & the kids were enjoying the full celebration, Derek & I had the twins at City Hall to pick up their passes.  Again, they weren't in the system...so this took a little longer then it should.  When we had the passes we went and stood down by the Fire Station and I got these pictures of the celebration.

































As you can see, a lot of people were in attendance!!  This marching band came by when the celebration was over (and to also get people moving....lol)













I texted Mike to let him know where we were & also Tyler.  Tyler came back and the LE birthday pins were sold out in the first hour!!!  That's kinda frustrating that they don't have more available.....I get Limited Edition, but at least have enough to get into the afternoon....selling out in an hour is ridiculous!  

Mike & the kids found us and Mike took them into the Firehouse to look around as we waited for the crowd to disperse.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 3:​
We made our way up Main Street, seeing the Disneyland Marching Band as they came through.









We headed towards the Matterhorn (not to ride, but to head to that side of Fantasyland).









Derek & I had signed us up on the twins DAS cards to ride Alice first.  We had to take two cars, so the pictures are from Mike's vehicle.





































We stopped to get a return time for IASW and then decided to use our re-entry pass at Splash Mtn, so we headed that direction.  We stopped briefly so Mike could get pictures of the Old Mine Train and BTMRR.


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my! That crowd is huge! But, I get it! Great idea gelling in the Firehouse while the crowd lightened up. 

Love all of the different characters. There are so many different ones that you might not normally see unless they are in a parade. I guess it is the same sort of idea. 

Sorry I haven't been around on here much. I haven't been on the Dis much recently. So many stupid life things getting in the way of fun!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my! That crowd is huge! But, I get it! Great idea gelling in the Firehouse while the crowd lightened up.
> 
> Love all of the different characters. There are so many different ones that you might not normally see unless they are in a parade. I guess it is the same sort of idea.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around on here much. I haven't been on the Dis much recently. So many stupid life things getting in the way of fun!



It was a big crowd but dispersed pretty quickly.  I'm not in a big hurry when there, so hanging out until the crowds died down some is never a problem.

I know you've had your hands full.....so no worries!!  I figured you'd find me again when you had the time!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> It was a big crowd but dispersed pretty quickly.  I'm not in a big hurry when there, so hanging out until the crowds died down some is never a problem.
> 
> I know you've had your hands full.....so no worries!!  I figured you'd find me again when you had the time!!




I kind of like watching the crowds. Doing things like counting all of the women in high heel shoes.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I kind of like watching the crowds. Doing things like counting all of the women in high heel shoes.



 I couldn't imagine wearing heels at Disneyland!! (or a dress!!!)   Of course I don't tend to wear them anyways.....lol


----------



## lovegrumpy

Loved your pictures of Coos Bay Oregon. Born and raised lived there from 74-96. Got married and moved away but the family moved too MT back in 98 so I haven't been back in awhile.


----------



## DizNee Luver

lovegrumpy said:


> Loved your pictures of Coos Bay Oregon. Born and raised lived there from 74-96. Got married and moved away but the family moved too MT back in 98 so I haven't been back in awhile.



AWESOME!!!  Mike was born & raised there (class of 79).  His mom & 2 brothers are still there.  I was raised in Coquille until my parent's split and then ended up in Salem at the age of 12.  Moved back down to stay with my dad & met Mike at SWOCC.  Moved away....again.....but came back to raise our 3 boys.  Was there for over 10 years but ended up moving away and I swear.....we won't be going back!!! lol   Not a whole lot going on there other than the casino, hospital and community college.  The timber market died and so did the area.


----------



## PHXscuba

Your pictures are really fun and it is neat that you were there on the anniversary, even if it snarled things for a bit!

I got to ride Radiator Springs Racers at night for the first time last fall and I really liked it at night.

PHXscuba


----------



## Briarrose1306

Great TR!  Loving all the pictures!  Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I can't believe they sold out  On the bright side, I'm thrilled they have the 60th anniversary stuff out. I will be 20 at the time. I had no idea that Duffy was being replaced. I hope they still have him at WDW


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I couldn't imagine wearing heels at Disneyland!! (or a dress!!!)   Of course I don't tend to wear them anyways.....lol



During the summer my mom will wear sundresses. I get that. It's not my style but hey you know? I have to laugh at the women in heels. I know that these women are there on dates, want to impress someone or have never been to Disneyland a day in their lives.


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> Your pictures are really fun and it is neat that you were there on the anniversary, even if it snarled things for a bit!
> 
> I got to ride Radiator Springs Racers at night for the first time last fall and I really liked it at night.
> 
> PHXscuba



RSR & BTMRR are such a different experience at night......love them both!!!



Briarrose1306 said:


> Great TR!  Loving all the pictures!  Looks like you guys had a great time!



Thank You!!!  We really did have a good time....the kids did sooooooo good!!



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I can't believe they sold out  On the bright side, I'm thrilled they have the 60th anniversary stuff out. I will be 20 at the time. I had no idea that Duffy was being replaced. I hope they still have him at WDW



I hope they have the 60th out when I'm there end of February next year......they said it would start up in the spring and that's a tad early.....but getting the merchandise out at the start of 2015 would be ideal (at least for me it would be)!!  Well it doesn't look like Duffy was "replaced" since they have Oswald located on Buena Vista Street......but they did take him out.



kaoden39 said:


> During the summer my mom will wear sundresses. I get that. It's not my style but hey you know? I have to laugh at the women in heels. I know that these women are there on dates, want to impress someone or have never been to Disneyland a day in their lives.



Sundress with sandals/flip flops.....yes........dresses with heels (except to make a fashion statement on Dapper Days).......NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> RSR & BTMRR are such a different experience at night......love them both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!!!  We really did have a good time....the kids did sooooooo good!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have the 60th out when I'm there end of February next year......they said it would start up in the spring and that's a tad early.....but getting the merchandise out at the start of 2015 would be ideal (at least for me it would be)!!  Well it doesn't look like Duffy was "replaced" since they have Oswald located on Buena Vista Street......but they did take him out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sundress with sandals/flip flops.....yes........dresses with heels (except to make a fashion statement on Dapper Days).......NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



Not even on Dapper Days!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Not even on Dapper Days!!



.....well not for me....but I understand if they show up all dolled up for that!!  I don't see any reason for me to ever wear a dress at Disneyland....unless Mike wants to re-marry me again.......


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I hope they do too. I will not be 20 until 8 weeks before the actual anniversary


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I hope they do too. I will not be 20 until 8 weeks before the actual anniversary



May birthday?? Are you able to go to Disneyland often??  If I recall you're in the LA area.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Correct. It always falls Memorial Day Weekend and the week before my school's prom


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> .....well not for me....but I understand if they show up all dolled up for that!!  I don't see any reason for me to ever wear a dress at Disneyland....unless Mike wants to re-marry me again.......




Hmmmm.........


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I understand. I would NEVER dress up for a theme park


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Here is proof that I have the shirt that Anthony was wearing:




I'm on the left and our tablemates DDs were on the other side of Captain Jack. This was taken on my 2012 Disney Cruise


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Here is proof that I have the shirt that Anthony was wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the left and our tablemates DDs were on the other side of Captain Jack. This was taken on my 2012 Disney Cruise



Awesome!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

How cool that Mike and the kids got to see the celebration! I was actually at DCA at the time with my mom, sister, my mom's BFF, her next door neighbor and her DD's. The last time I was there on an anniversary was the 50th. Didn't actually see it up close since we were in line for the merch (took us a long time :scared1)


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> How cool that Mike and the kids got to see the celebration! I was actually at DCA at the time with my mom, sister, my mom's BFF, her next door neighbor and her DD's. The last time I was there on an anniversary was the 50th. Didn't actually see it up close since we were in line for the merch (took us a long time :scared1)



I remember seeing pics of the lines to get in, for merchandise, food, etc.  NO THANKS!!!   Way to many people!!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

This is why I'm not sure if I'll be going on the actual 60th anniversary.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Not only that buy the line was so long that they had to open California Adventure


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The food looks good. I think Tyler's shirts are hilarious


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> This is why I'm not sure if I'll be going on the actual 60th anniversary.





WDWJonasGirl said:


> Not only that buy the line was so long that they had to open California Adventure





WDWJonasGirl said:


> The food looks good. I think Tyler's shirts are hilarious



I don't think I'd want to be there on the anniversary (when it's like the 50th, 60th, 75th, etc.)  The crowds will be HUGE!!!  

I remember seeing the pictures from the 50th......yikes!

We had pretty good food this trip!  Ty has quite the collection of tees and some are very funny!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Oh they will. Trust me. My parents made us wake up at 3AM on the 50th. I was 10 at the time.


----------



## kelmac284

Just got all caught up.  Fun updates and cool about the 60th info/birthday celebration!

I got so mad that I never get emails about updates and given my personal life the last few weeks I haven't been over to check.  But loving all the updates and esp anxious to see your Seaworld pics.

As always things change constantly but as of now it looks like our next Disney trip won't be till Thanksgiving week of 15 so still more than a year away.  But I was talking to mom and while we orig thought we would just go down and spend 3 or 4 days and come home for thanksgiving now I am thinking we might try and do the city pass.  We had thought we would do it in the summer but since our summer is booked for the next few years I told mom we have a whole week why not do it then.  We haven't been to sea world in YEARS and I know the girls don't even remember it and we did the Zoo a few years back but that is always fun.  And we are doing universal in november but if it's part of the pass I can always go back LOL.  Who knows maybe harry potter will be open by then.

I am SO anxious for our little trip in Nov.  As always it seems like it is just dragging till it gets here and then of course since it is only 4 days it will FLY by.  We are still talking about our trip next summer but so far no plans have been made so I will be anxious for when things start coming together like buying airfare and then when we start booking rooms.  Our dates were up in the air but now we find out that our office manager's son is getting married in June and then she is taking a 10 day trip so now our dates have been more firmed in that we have to leave like the day after the girls get out of school in June.

WE are thinking we can get cheaper airfare if we fly out of SF so we may drive down the day before and then fly out and leave our car in a park and fly.

My dad won't go on the NY part but will fly in and join us on our last day and then do Boston and the rest of New England with us.

Anywho as always anxious for your next update!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Oh they will. Trust me. My parents made us wake up at 3AM on the 50th. I was 10 at the time.



 3am!!! 



kelmac284 said:


> Just got all caught up.  Fun updates and cool about the 60th info/birthday celebration!
> 
> I got so mad that I never get emails about updates and given my personal life the last few weeks I haven't been over to check.  But loving all the updates and esp anxious to see your Seaworld pics.
> 
> As always things change constantly but as of now it looks like our next Disney trip won't be till Thanksgiving week of 15 so still more than a year away.  But I was talking to mom and while we orig thought we would just go down and spend 3 or 4 days and come home for thanksgiving now I am thinking we might try and do the city pass.  We had thought we would do it in the summer but since our summer is booked for the next few years I told mom we have a whole week why not do it then.  We haven't been to sea world in YEARS and I know the girls don't even remember it and we did the Zoo a few years back but that is always fun.  And we are doing universal in november but if it's part of the pass I can always go back LOL.  Who knows maybe harry potter will be open by then.
> 
> I am SO anxious for our little trip in Nov.  As always it seems like it is just dragging till it gets here and then of course since it is only 4 days it will FLY by.  We are still talking about our trip next summer but so far no plans have been made so I will be anxious for when things start coming together like buying airfare and then when we start booking rooms.  Our dates were up in the air but now we find out that our office manager's son is getting married in June and then she is taking a 10 day trip so now our dates have been more firmed in that we have to leave like the day after the girls get out of school in June.
> 
> WE are thinking we can get cheaper airfare if we fly out of SF so we may drive down the day before and then fly out and leave our car in a park and fly.
> 
> My dad won't go on the NY part but will fly in and join us on our last day and then do Boston and the rest of New England with us.
> 
> Anywho as always anxious for your next update!!



The 4 day getaway in November will be a nice break from things!!

Your summer trip sounds like a lot of fun!!  We've never been that direction.


BIG NEWS!!!!!

Derek will be returning to WDW for his 3rd time on the College Program!!  This time he'll be a Lifeguard.  He won't know where he's assigned until he goes.  He'll be doing the program from February 2 to August 7.  This will be different since he's always gone May to January.  

I at least get him home for the holidays this year!!!

But now I'm unsure if I'll be going on the Diva trip in February.  We might try to swing a family trip to WDW at the end of his program.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 4:​
As we passed through Fantasyland, we stopped to get a time for IASW and headed to Critter Country for some of the family to ride Splash Mtn on one of Ty's re-entry pass. Mike, Derek, Tyler, Anthony, Addy & Shyann rode Splash while I took Michayla to ride Winnie the Pooh.

These pictures were from their ride (I didn't take any on Pooh).

















































When we got off Pooh, Michayla & I got in the AP line for the 25th Splash Mtn Anniversary poster.  You were able to get 2.  I originally was getting it for Tyler but was able to keep one and I got the other!!





We met up with the rest of the family and went to Small World to do our ride.


----------



## kelmac284

YAY about Derek.  I know I saw that on FB that is awesome!  I hope he finds some direction finally and finds something he loves!  That would be cool if you could do a family trip finally just know it will be VERY hot that time of year. But obviously you gotta go when you can go.

At this point we are looking at hopefully finally getting back to DW in summer of 16 and then fall.  We have completely blown off Hawaii since we couldn't get in to the Aulani and we tried even to go to a regular time share and it just wasn't working out so we are now thinking we might take a cruise.  We are thinking we might leave out of Orlando and do a 7 day cruise (not disney but because they are way more expensive then Royal Carribean or the others) but after the cruise doing just 4 days at DW.  1 day each park.

It wouldn't be big but something since if we go back that November it would just be mom and I going for the food and wine and then hopefully having dad and the girls come in at the end of it and go to universal.  If we did 2 trips then we could get AP's.

Anywho that would be awesome and I'm not going on the Diva trip either.

We can't go this year cuz mom may be having surgery and then next year she gets her condo in Mexico in Feb so she and my dad will go (not girls and I) and then in 17 we MAY get to go just depends on finances.  If we do the cruise during the summer of 16 and then DW in Nov I don't know if there will be any money left to do the diva trip LOL.

I would like to go since by then it will be a LONG time since we have been but as always life is unpredictable.  

One thing we are realizing is that the days of us doing trips with the girls are getting less and less as they are getting so busy and then with school etc.  

I told mom that we need to just plan on doing trips by ourselves or with my dad.  I will miss them but it is just getting harder and harder.

I know you are like me though and I have to have something to plan and think about or I get sad.  So we have lots of maybes at least so hoping some of these things pan out!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 5:​
Our Small World journey continues.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> YAY about Derek.  I know I saw that on FB that is awesome!  I hope he finds some direction finally and finds something he loves!  That would be cool if you could do a family trip finally just know it will be VERY hot that time of year. But obviously you gotta go when you can go.
> 
> At this point we are looking at hopefully finally getting back to DW in summer of 16 and then fall.  We have completely blown off Hawaii since we couldn't get in to the Aulani and we tried even to go to a regular time share and it just wasn't working out so we are now thinking we might take a cruise.  We are thinking we might leave out of Orlando and do a 7 day cruise (not disney but because they are way more expensive then Royal Carribean or the others) but after the cruise doing just 4 days at DW.  1 day each park.
> 
> It wouldn't be big but something since if we go back that November it would just be mom and I going for the food and wine and then hopefully having dad and the girls come in at the end of it and go to universal.  If we did 2 trips then we could get AP's.
> 
> Anywho that would be awesome and I'm not going on the Diva trip either.
> 
> We can't go this year cuz mom may be having surgery and then next year she gets her condo in Mexico in Feb so she and my dad will go (not girls and I) and then in 17 we MAY get to go just depends on finances.  If we do the cruise during the summer of 16 and then DW in Nov I don't know if there will be any money left to do the diva trip LOL.
> 
> I would like to go since by then it will be a LONG time since we have been but as always life is unpredictable.
> 
> One thing we are realizing is that the days of us doing trips with the girls are getting less and less as they are getting so busy and then with school etc.
> 
> I told mom that we need to just plan on doing trips by ourselves or with my dad.  I will miss them but it is just getting harder and harder.
> 
> I know you are like me though and I have to have something to plan and think about or I get sad.  So we have lots of maybes at least so hoping some of these things pan out!



That's a bummer that the Aulani thing didn't work out.  I know Mike really wants to get back to Hawaii (in fact that was supposed to be the next "big" trip) but this would be the best time to do WDW with Derek's discounts and we'd have 4 adults for 4 kids.  Not sure we'll get it worked out but sure gonna try!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 6:​
Tyler went and got some cotton candy and it was Shy's first time.....like most kids, she loved it!!









We went back to the kiosk in Fantasyland to get a time for BTMRR.  It was time for lunch, so we headed to Jolly Holiday.

































It was delicious.....like always!!

Michayla was getting fussy, so Derek & Tyler took her back to the motel.  Mike & I took the kids to BTMRR but it was down, so we decided to head back to the motel so the kids could go swimming.  Mike took Anthony, Addy & Shyann to the pool while Michayla napped and I did laundry.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Woot!! I'm so excited for Derek!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Woot!! I'm so excited for Derek!!



Thanks Kaitlin!!


----------



## kelmac284

Well I hope it all works out for you to go visit Derek.  That would be awesome!

I know what you mean we plan lots of things but with everything going on in our lives very few of them ever seem to pan out.  But at least it is fun to look and plan and hope that a few of them work out.

I have only been to Hawaii once YEARS ago.  I was 23 so over 20 years ago.  I would love to go back and love to take the girls but who knows if that ever will happen.

Just have to plan for things that are more feasible.

Nice updates.  We love Jolly Holiday.  One of our new faves.

I was thinking too while looking at your pics that it is so funny how since I have been to Disney so much that I can look at a pic and know exactly where something is and I can totally envision the sights sounds and even smells.  Like I am sure you know each ride tends to have a smell (mostly the indoor ones).  Pirates does, splash and even space.  It is a full sensory experience.

I am glad that I have been enough that I can look at a pic and be transported there but also makes me sad because as I am sure you feel the same no matter HOW many times you go you always want to go back.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Well I hope it all works out for you to go visit Derek.  That would be awesome!
> 
> I know what you mean we plan lots of things but with everything going on in our lives very few of them ever seem to pan out.  But at least it is fun to look and plan and hope that a few of them work out.
> 
> I have only been to Hawaii once YEARS ago.  I was 23 so over 20 years ago.  I would love to go back and love to take the girls but who knows if that ever will happen.
> 
> Just have to plan for things that are more feasible.
> 
> Nice updates.  We love Jolly Holiday.  One of our new faves.
> 
> I was thinking too while looking at your pics that it is so funny how since I have been to Disney so much that I can look at a pic and know exactly where something is and I can totally envision the sights sounds and even smells.  Like I am sure you know each ride tends to have a smell (mostly the indoor ones).  Pirates does, splash and even space.  It is a full sensory experience.
> 
> I am glad that I have been enough that I can look at a pic and be transported there but also makes me sad because as I am sure you feel the same no matter HOW many times you go you always want to go back.



Mike's mom took all of us in 2003 to Hawaii~~1 week on Oahu & 1 week on the Big Island.  Mike & I renewed our vows on the beach.  Anthony was supposed to have gone with us (he was a foster child at the times) but his bio mom decided she didn't want to miss her 2 visits (one hour each) with him, so we had to leave him behind.  We were so mad at her. We'd like to take the kids now that we have 4 that have never been.

I love planning & dreaming....it keeps me sane at times.  I also love seeing everyone's pics from their trips cause like you.....it transports me.


----------



## kelmac284

DizNee Luver said:


> Mike's mom took all of us in 2003 to Hawaii~~1 week on Oahu & 1 week on the Big Island.  Mike & I renewed our vows on the beach.  Anthony was supposed to have gone with us (he was a foster child at the times) but his bio mom decided she didn't want to miss her 2 visits (one hour each) with him, so we had to leave him behind.  We were so mad at her. We'd like to take the kids now that we have 4 that have never been.
> 
> I love planning & dreaming....it keeps me sane at times.  I also love seeing everyone's pics from their trips cause like you.....it transports me.




EXACTLY.  I LOVE planning trips.  I am so OCD that I look up all kinds of stuff and get tour books from AAA and maps and love to plan out the routes and points of interest etc.  My problem is every time I plan something I worry that it is going to be too many expensive trips too close together or what have you and since I have to rely on my mom I don't want to overdo it.  I try to keep things as economical as possible.  She loves to travel as much as I do so she is always game but now with her leg it makes it even harder.

Besides planning our trip next summer we want to get back to Disney over Thanksgiving of 15 and then we are looking at the cruise of 16 and dw for nov of 16 so lots of stuff and it all costs money so trying to see if that many trips would be feasible.  It is kind of a lot but it is just how it all worked out and I hope that they happen.  It is so fun to plan and I just hope that it works out.

On top of everything else mom has her week in a timeshare ALREADY paid for that we had to buy to reserve for Hawaii.  That's the only bad thing about her timeshare is she has to pay for and deposit her week to get it ready to put on a trip and then like this one where it didn't work out she is now stuck with a week that expires.  SOOOO I told her I STILL really want to go to Vegas and although I know that is probably not somewhere she would want to spend her week we can't use it for any of the other trips we have planned so might as well.

We are talking about maybe using it over president's week if she doesn't have her surgery or if possibly spring break but again that is totally up in the air.

But at least lots of things to think about.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> EXACTLY.  I LOVE planning trips.  I am so OCD that I look up all kinds of stuff and get tour books from AAA and maps and love to plan out the routes and points of interest etc.  My problem is every time I plan something I worry that it is going to be too many expensive trips too close together or what have you and since I have to rely on my mom I don't want to overdo it.  I try to keep things as economical as possible.  She loves to travel as much as I do so she is always game but now with her leg it makes it even harder.
> 
> Besides planning our trip next summer we want to get back to Disney over Thanksgiving of 15 and then we are looking at the cruise of 16 and dw for nov of 16 so lots of stuff and it all costs money so trying to see if that many trips would be feasible.  It is kind of a lot but it is just how it all worked out and I hope that they happen.  It is so fun to plan and I just hope that it works out.
> 
> On top of everything else mom has her week in a timeshare ALREADY paid for that we had to buy to reserve for Hawaii.  That's the only bad thing about her timeshare is she has to pay for and deposit her week to get it ready to put on a trip and then like this one where it didn't work out she is now stuck with a week that expires.  SOOOO I told her I STILL really want to go to Vegas and although I know that is probably not somewhere she would want to spend her week we can't use it for any of the other trips we have planned so might as well.
> 
> We are talking about maybe using it over president's week if she doesn't have her surgery or if possibly spring break but again that is totally up in the air.
> 
> But at least lots of things to think about.



Combining a cruise & WDW would be a fun trip!! (but spendy)

I've never been to Vegas, but think it would be fun to go!!  I know Beth knows all the best places to see!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Oh I've done that before. It's fun


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I think Anthony's shirt is hilarious :


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I think Anthony's shirt is hilarious :lmao



It's very fitting for him!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 7:​
About 4:30, after the kids got to swim & I finished up our laundry, we headed back to Disneyland (Betty, Mike, me and the 4 littles).  We left Betty & Anthony at the flag pole so they could watch the Flag Retreat Ceremony.  Mike & I took the 3 girls down to the new Fantasy Faire area to do Michayla's special pass for the princess meet-n-greet.  This was the first time we had seen the new area.  We found a CM to find out what we needed to do.  They had us wait at a chained area and he returned within 2 minutes and had us come in.  We get inside to see Mulan.  Michayla freaked out and scream/cried the entire time!!!   I felt so bad for her, since usually she's ok and she had taken a nice break from things.  You could tell the gal playing Mulan wasn't feeling comfortable with what was going on.





















Next up was Snow White who really tried to make things better for her.  After we got our pictures with her, she held Michayla's hand to go in to see Ariel.





















She still wasn't happy and at this point, I was just wanting to get Shy's & Addy's pictures as quickly as possible.

















**keeping this one G-rated**  (she pulls her shirt up when upset)





We got done & thanked them a lot and went back into the courtyard area for PFF.  Michayla seemed happier once we got outside.  These are a few pics from the area.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 8:​
We stopped and got a couple pics at the castle and then found a bench in the shade.  We waited until we saw the flags down before Mike headed back up that way to get Betty & Anthony.













Mike got up there to see the very end of the ceremony.













Does anyone else think this guy is hot???  





We decided to do a round trip on the train, so we headed to the New Orlean's station.  These are pics from our train ride.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, Part 9:​
When we got back to the NOS Station, we headed to Big Thunder Mt Railroad to take our last ride at Disneyland.  Betty sat out & watched Mike & I with the 4 littles.  Shy usually loves this ride, but I think she was getting worn out and was glad when we were done.













We started to make our way out of Disneyland, making a stop at the Emporium to pick up some gifts for the twins biological sister we all would be meeting later in our trip (for the first time).





We said our goodbyes to Disneyland and decided to do a laid back meal at the IHoP across the street.  We were seated in the back and didn't realize that Tyler & Derek had gone back over to DCA for a while & then came in to eat at IHoP too!!  We didn't see them as they were put in the front & they have walls & wait service station that blocks seeing.  This was our dinner.





















After dinner, Betty was craving some Cold Stone Ice Cream, so we stopped & grabbed ice cream to take back up to the room.  Got kids to bed & we adults weren't too far behind them.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 8, PHOTOPASS PICS:​
Shyann trying to pull the sword from the stone....she looks thrilled doesn't she?? lol













Ty, Anthony & Addy joined Shy to try & pull out the sword.









The Princess Fantasy Faire~~Mulan:

























The Princess Fantasy Faire~~Snow White:













The Princess Fantasy Faire~~Ariel:

















Mike & I did some pics at the castle to honor our 30th Anniversary this year!!



























Splash Mountain Ride Photo:


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Love the photopass pictures!! You and Mike's shirts are hilarious. Sorry that Michayla wasn't thrilled with the princesses. Normally, I prefer the furry characters and my sister likes them. I do tolerate them though and I managed to see most of them on the Disney Cruise.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 9, Part 1:​
This morning we slept in & it felt AWESOME!!  We got up and gathered our beach stuff and headed towards Huntington Beach.  I've never been to a California beach (at least, not as an adult) and the twins have never been on a beach (they've been to the coast but never on the sand)  Ty & Derek decided to pass on the beach trip.  It was beautiful and not too hot or crowded!!  The twins weren't quite sure what to think of the sand at first (especially Michayla) but eventually figured it out & had a blast.  We played in the surf and sand for a few hours.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Love the photopass pictures!! You and Mike's shirts are hilarious. Sorry that Michayla wasn't thrilled with the princesses. Normally, I prefer the furry characters and my sister likes them. I do tolerate them though and I managed to see most of them on the Disney Cruise.



Thanks Kaitlin!!  We had those shirts done up for our actual 30th Anniversary (St Patty's Day) but figured that it was a big milestone & we could celebrate all year....including at Disneyland!!

Michayla did good with Pooh & Duffy but wasn't a fan of actual faces this time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 9, Part 2:​
More of our time at Huntington Beach.

















LOVE this picture of Michayla caught mid-jump!





Back to the beach pics!









































































We stayed until about 1pm.  It started getting warm & the crowds were starting to show up.  It also was past time for lunch for everyone, so we walked back up the beach towards our van.  The sand was SOOOOOO HOTTTTTTT!!!  Ye~OUCH!!  We actually loved the pavement under our feet as it was actually cooler.....lol


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Glad they liked the beach!! I love Mike's shirt. They also had it at WDW. Didn't get it


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Glad they liked the beach!! I love Mike's shirt. They also had it at WDW. Didn't get it



They had a lot of fun playing in the sand & surf!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 9, Part 3:​
We wiped off as much sand as we could & stripped the twins out of their shorts since they were wet & sandy and got them in the van.  We decided to just hit McDonald's drive-thru.  As we headed back to the motel, I noticed that Michayla was looking at one ringlet that was coming down in front of her & making some of the funniest faces.  I finally captured it!!  I was dying laughing & I think Mike thought I had lost it!!! lol





We got back to the motel & ran all the kids through baths & then us adults got a much needed shower.  I rinsed out all the sandy beach toys & clothes & hung them up (hoping they would dry before we needed to pack them up as we would be moving motels the next morning).  About 4:30pm, we loaded up in the van & headed to Angel's Stadium to watch a baseball game vs the Seattle Mariner's.  These were as we approached the stadium & in the parking lot.

















We had our tickets & got in line to go in!!





















We got inside the lobby & got these pictures.  We also hit up the gift shop & got everyone an Angel's shirt. They had a special on tees for $10/adult & $8/youth!!

















LOOK a Dooney & Burke Angel's Baseball Purse!!!  (no, I didn't bring it home with me) 





The girls.....think Michayla was a bit tired!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 9, Part 4:​
I forgot to mention that it was Mike Trout Gnome Night, so we ended up with 8 of these......lol





We headed up to our seats on the right field side and this was our view for the evening.  We were in Section 428, Row J, Seats 1-9.  We took up about half the back row in that section.  We were able to keep Betty & Michayla in their chairs until we got to our seats & then I was able to take the chairs to Guest Services (not too far from our seats) to have them hold it until after the game.













































Tyler, the king of selfies.......lol





Honorary First Pitch:





The starting line-up for the Angel's:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 9, Part 5:​
FOOD~~We got 2 kid meals (hot dog, soda & fruit snacks), 6 hot dogs, 2 waters & 4 souvenir cup sodas for $69.  Later we got Dippin Dots~8 of them ran $52. 

We also picked up 2 souvenir programs for $3/each and a $10 little "Rally Monkey".

Random picks from the game:









































































This was a message I paid to come up on the scoreboard during the 7th inning stretch.  It also scrolled before the game & the kids saw it but I missed it because I was getting them food!! They said our name had shown up!!  I said "surprise"....even though I wasn't there to see their reaction.  I did see it in the 7th inning.





The kids enjoying the game!

















The game stayed tied in extra innings & finally in the 14th inning, we decided it was time to go because the kids were getting too tired.  Tyler & Derek didn't want to leave, so they said they would walk back to the motel after the game ended.  So we got the chairs & headed back to the van.  We got this before leaving the parking lot.









So the boys stayed & the game finally ended in the 16th inning with the Angel's winning!  The boys finally made it back to the motel around 2:30am!!

When we got back, it was past 11:30 & we got all the kids in bed and then I started packing up everything.  I spent about an hour + sorting & repacking to maximize space.  We move to Hollywood in the morning!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! My dad is a HUGE Angels fan. Those Mike Trout things are so cute.


----------



## DnA2010

Haven't been on much, but all caught up! What a wonderful trip to remember!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! My dad is a HUGE Angels fan. Those Mike Trout things are so cute.



I was sorry to see them lose in the playoffs!!



DnA2010 said:


> Haven't been on much, but all caught up! What a wonderful trip to remember!



It really was!!!  Still more to come!!


----------



## kelmac284

Great update as always.  Beach looked like fun as did the game.  I have never been to a pro baseball game.  I had wanted to take the girls to a Giants game with Shane but obviously now THAT won't be happening.  (I'm too afraid to drive to the city by myself so yeah).  But glad you had fun!!

Looking forward to your next installment.  I know you said your universal day wasn't so hot but I am hoping the girls have fun next month.  It aint no Disney that's for sure LOL and compared to the one in Florida it is pretty lame but I figure since we can't do Disney at least it is something LOL.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Great update as always.  Beach looked like fun as did the game.  I have never been to a pro baseball game.  I had wanted to take the girls to a Giants game with Shane but obviously now THAT won't be happening.  (I'm too afraid to drive to the city by myself so yeah).  But glad you had fun!!
> 
> Looking forward to your next installment.  I know you said your universal day wasn't so hot but I am hoping the girls have fun next month.  It aint no Disney that's for sure LOL and compared to the one in Florida it is pretty lame but I figure since we can't do Disney at least it is something LOL.



The kids had a blast at the beach and I enjoyed the baseball game.....but I played softball for years.......(one summer I played on 4 different teams & also worked security at the ball field).....that's how big a die hard I was for the game......lol  Kinda miss it.......  But watching softball & baseball also is enjoyable.

Universal is next......didn't try to compare to Disneyland because believe me, they don't fall in the same category on anything!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 1:​
After a very late night at the ball game, we were up at 8:45am and checked out by 10.  Today we were heading to Hollywood to visit Universal Studios.  No one in our family has been before and I'll be honest......I was most concerned about this park because it didn't really seem like it was set up for young kids and I didn't think the twins would have much to do & enjoy.  We first made our way to our motel for the night the Beverly Gardens to see if we could leave some of our items so they wouldn't be in the van all day.  We got the motel & emptied some of the suitcases & computers and headed off to Universal Studios Hollywood.





























It ran us $16 to park with the handicap placard.  They led us to the preferred parking lot.









We walked up to Universal CityWalk by Johnny Rockets & made our way towards the theme park.  These are pictures of the CityWalk.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 2:​
We made our way through the CityWalk and to the iconic Universal Studios World outside the gates of the park.

















With tickets in hand, we made our way to the gates.  Half of our party got scanned in while the other half was stuck & being ignored in the wheelchair/strollers line.  Even though they had told the gal we were all together.  After standing there for about 5 minutes, someone (Mike??) went back up to the gal scanning tickets & asked her to let the rest of our family in.  Mike & I took the twins to Guest Services to look into getting a Guest Assistance Card.









Well this is where my day started to sour towards Universal.  I had wrote prior to coming to find out about the passes & also explaining that we would have 9 in our group.  I was told that both girls would qualify & so each pass would be good for a twin and up to 6 family members.  We get up to the counter and the gal is arguing with me that the pass is only good for 6 people and we were only getting one pass for our family.  I explained that I have 2 children that qualify for the pass and so between the two of them, we should have our family of 9 people covered.  We went back & forth for a while on this and finally she gave us a card for return times for Shyann and a Stroller as a Wheelchair card for Michayla.  She just didn't understand that each child should have their own card.....they may be twins, but they are two very different kids.  There would be things Shy would do but not Michayla....so we needed 2 individual cards to have the freedom to do that. 

We decided since it was lunch time, to go to Mel's Drive In.  So we headed that way.









Derek & Ty went in & got in line (which was not yet in the roped off queing area) and we decided to skip running the rope course with the wheelchairs & came in from the side to join them.  Well since our group being as big as it was, extended straight past where the queing line tied into the line that an employee came over and told us we had to get in the roped line.  I said, our family extends up to those two (pointing to the front of our group) and we wanted to avoid trying to maneuver thru the poles & ropes.  She continued to tell me that we weren't in line & these (pointing to the people now in the roped area) people are and we needed to get in line behind them.  I again tried to explain that NO ONE was in that line when we got up there & we didn't want to squeeze a full size wheelchair thru the narrow turns of the queing line.  There was no budging this gal, so we said "forget it"!  At this point I'm about ready to head back out of the park.  I have never met so many rude employees in such a small amount of time.  

We found a sandwich shop that had tables & chairs out front, so we grabbed those & then picked up some lunch at the International Cafe (to go/grab-n-go). Most of the stuff is pre-made which makes it hard to accommodate Shy's allergies but we did find some fruit.





















After lunch and calming our nerves, we headed to The Simpsons Ride.  The pathway to get there was wall to wall people.  They need wider passages.....holy cow!!!  People were stepping over Michayla and bags & backpacks were hitting her.  We got shoved all the way to the side where we were hitting the poles......ugh!  We made it through the madhouse & got to the ride and were given a return time for 35 mins later.  We were kinda stuck in this area because of the crowds, so we just hung out and waited.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 3:​
We decided since there was a bathroom near the Simpson's Ride that we would do that while we waited.  Mike took these pictures.













We got back near the ride & Bart came out to do a meet-n-greet, so Mike took Shy, Addy & Anthony and got in line.  The character escort came over and asked me if Michayla would like to meet Bart.  I explained that the other kids were in line & he said, well let's get them & go on up.  It was the FIRST nice & good thing that happened.  The kids got to meet Bart & get pictures.





















I thanked him...a lot for the act of kindness.  We were talking about our day and was not happy to hear about all the rude employees we had encountered.  He apologized and wished us a better rest of the day.  Well next thing we know, we have a "suit" over talking to us about what had happened earlier.  So we told them from the entry gates, guest services to Mel's Diner.  He also wasn't thrilled to hear that (especially from first time guests).....he gave us Front of the Line passes that were good for up to 5 people for 10 rides (or 5 rides for our entire family).  I told him that was very generous and thanked him.

It was finally time for our ride on the Simpson's, so we got in line & went in.









We were told to go to a specific row and a group of older teens were sitting on the railing with their backpacks hanging over & covering a bit of our row and we politely said excuse me & nothing......well this mama, who had already had enough, just elbowed my way down the row knocking their backpacks enough to tip them off the railing..........(for those that know me.....you will know that I will tolerate a LOT and am usually overly nice.....but this placed had pushed my buttons and I wasn't in the mood!! lol)

















Each group of 8 are led to a separate room (Betty was sitting this ride out)......









It was time to load in our ride vehicle.  This is a motion sensory ride (that makes Mike sick) and it was pretty fun......not sure what the twins thought??  I did spend most of the ride watching Michayla's reactions.....she did a lot of arm flailing so I knew these types of rides wouldn't be a fit of her.  This was our on-ride photo......they make it so taking pics of the pic don't work and you need to buy them.   We didn't........





It cracked me up......I was looking at Shy, not sure what Michayla was thinking, Anthony seemed to know when to look at the camera, Derek looked bored, Mike's in the back trying not to get sick, Addy's chilling, Shy doesn't look thrilled & Tyler is holding Shy's hand.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

OMG!! I can't believe how rude many of the CMs are at Universal   It's been a long time since I've been to the park (I was like 8 or 9) and that was the only time I've been to California's Universal. I've been to the Florida one. How does the Guest Assistance Card work at Universal? I like the Simpsons Ride picture  Sorry to hear you had to deal with a lot of rude CMs.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> OMG!! I can't believe how rude many of the CMs are at Universal   It's been a long time since I've been to the park (I was like 8 or 9) and that was the only time I've been to California's Universal. I've been to the Florida one. How does the Guest Assistance Card work at Universal? I like the Simpsons Ride picture  Sorry to hear you had to deal with a lot of rude CMs.



The GAC is like the new DAS program at Disneyland.  You just go to each ride to get a return time.

I was shocked at the eye rolls and just down right not wanting to listen.  If they had just listened to what I was trying to explain to them, it would have been much better but it was almost like it was personally hurting them to let us into the park, get 2 GAC for 2 kids or eat lunch.  I wasn't expecting Disney but I also expect the same respect I show you.  That didn't happen and then I got irritated.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

DizNee Luver said:


> The GAC is like the new DAS program at Disneyland.  You just go to each ride to get a return time.


I see. I wonder if it's like that in the Florida one.



DizNee Luver said:


> I was shocked at the eye rolls and just down right not wanting to listen.  If they had just listened to what I was trying to explain to them, it would have been much better but it was almost like it was personally hurting them to let us into the park, get 2 GAC for 2 kids or eat lunch.  I wasn't expecting Disney but I also expect the same respect I show you.  That didn't happen and then I got irritated.



I'm sorry this happened to you guys  If it makes you feel better, I'm glad that there was one CM at the Simpsons who understood. I found the ride picture hilarious


----------



## kelmac284

Boo that really sucks that they were so rude and I am glad that the suit came to talk to you.  I can tell you this place is def not on my priority list but the last time we went was in winter and the place was absolutely dead.  So IF you ever try it again (like maybe when Harry Potter opens) I would try to go during down time.  Because unlike Disney they DEF have down time.  And I can't ride the simpsons either.  I liked it better when it was Back to the Future but even then it made me sick.  I am assuming the new minion ride and transformers are the same way?  I would love to try them but am afraid they will make me sick.  So basically when we go next month I will do the tour, jurrassic park and the mummy and that's prob it :/


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I see. I wonder if it's like that in the Florida one.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you guys  If it makes you feel better, I'm glad that there was one CM at the Simpsons who understood. I found the ride picture hilarious



I'm not sure......

Yes, the character escort was very nice & giving.  He took care of us & then contacted management.  They tried but I don't think this kind of park is our thing.  Too many motion, computerized rides and not a lot for the twins.



kelmac284 said:


> Boo that really sucks that they were so rude and I am glad that the suit came to talk to you.  I can tell you this place is def not on my priority list but the last time we went was in winter and the place was absolutely dead.  So IF you ever try it again (like maybe when Harry Potter opens) I would try to go during down time.  Because unlike Disney they DEF have down time.  And I can't ride the simpsons either.  I liked it better when it was Back to the Future but even then it made me sick.  I am assuming the new minion ride and transformers are the same way?  I would love to try them but am afraid they will make me sick.  So basically when we go next month I will do the tour, jurrassic park and the mummy and that's prob it :/



Well, I've been told that going in the summer was our first mistake.....I knew it would be crowded, I was prepared for that but this park doesn't seem to be set up to accommodate big crowds and employees are cranky!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I've been to the one in Florida.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I've been to the one in Florida.



I've heard the Florida one is totally different then the one in California.  We just don't have a lot of interest in the things they offer.  We are not into Harry Potter, so that isn't a draw for us.  The ONLY thing I'd like to see is the Christmas Who-ville, but I doubt it will be something I get to do.


----------



## PHXscuba

We didn't find the customer service bad at Universal in Florida when we were there last month, but we were two adults at a slow time. I can't imagine trying to do it with kids at a busy time. We keep considering Universal Hollywood (it's only an hour from my parents') but it keeps getting pushed down the list. I agree they rely a lot on screens for entertainment.

PHXscuba


----------



## kelmac284

Even if you don't like harry potter or even care about it I can tell you the Harry Potter area was about the coolest thing I have ever seen.  The themeing alone is amazing and the main ride is better than any Disney ride I have ever been on.  I LOVE Disney don't get me wrong but the themeing of Islands of Adventure is amazing.  I think you would like that place better too because they have different areas that are themed.  So they have a marvel area that probably your boys would like and then an area with like popeye and Dudley Do Right and of course the Harry Potter Area and the twins would LOVE the Dr. Seuss area.  So there is more for everyone and the rides and themeing are AMAZING.  I agree the Hollywood one does nothing for me and it is fine every 5 or so years when there is nothing else to do and mom and I actually go there sometimes and just go to city walk but I am not even that excited about going next month.  We only added it in since we can't go to Disneyland and wanted to do something the girls would like.

But the Florida version is amazing and I think you would like it better if you ever had a chance to go.  And of course going at a downtime make a huge difference too.


----------



## kelmac284

Oh and they do the christmas Whoville in Hollywood.  Since it was such a bust for you I don't know if you would even want to try again at the holidays but we liked it a lot better when it was decorated and they had characters dressed like who's in the whoville section as well as the grinch on the tour and then they had meet and greet opportunities as well as an ice rink and snow.  So it was really fun for the kids.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I do love the kids shirts in these pictures.


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> We didn't find the customer service bad at Universal in Florida when we were there last month, but we were two adults at a slow time. I can't imagine trying to do it with kids at a busy time. We keep considering Universal Hollywood (it's only an hour from my parents') but it keeps getting pushed down the list. I agree they rely a lot on screens for entertainment.
> 
> PHXscuba





kelmac284 said:


> Even if you don't like harry potter or even care about it I can tell you the Harry Potter area was about the coolest thing I have ever seen.  The themeing alone is amazing and the main ride is better than any Disney ride I have ever been on.  I LOVE Disney don't get me wrong but the themeing of Islands of Adventure is amazing.  I think you would like that place better too because they have different areas that are themed.  So they have a marvel area that probably your boys would like and then an area with like popeye and Dudley Do Right and of course the Harry Potter Area and the twins would LOVE the Dr. Seuss area.  So there is more for everyone and the rides and themeing are AMAZING.  I agree the Hollywood one does nothing for me and it is fine every 5 or so years when there is nothing else to do and mom and I actually go there sometimes and just go to city walk but I am not even that excited about going next month.  We only added it in since we can't go to Disneyland and wanted to do something the girls would like.
> 
> But the Florida version is amazing and I think you would like it better if you ever had a chance to go.  And of course going at a downtime make a huge difference too.



I've heard that the Universal Studios in Florida is a totally different experience then the one in Hollywood.  I doubt we'll ever get to it.....if & when we go back to Florida we'll spend it exploring more of WDW.  Our trip a year ago was so short and rushed, we barely touched on any thing.  We are hoping to go back in August at the end of Derek's program but we will see if we can.



kelmac284 said:


> Oh and they do the christmas Whoville in Hollywood.  Since it was such a bust for you I don't know if you would even want to try again at the holidays but we liked it a lot better when it was decorated and they had characters dressed like who's in the whoville section as well as the grinch on the tour and then they had meet and greet opportunities as well as an ice rink and snow.  So it was really fun for the kids.



Whoville would be my only draw back to the Hollywood one.....but I can enjoy it by just watching the movie......lol



WDWJonasGirl said:


> I do love the kids shirts in these pictures.



Thanks!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 4:​
I wanted to do the Studio Backlot Tour, so we gave the boys the Front of the Line Passes and they took Anthony & Addy to go ride Jurassic Park, The Mummy, Transformers, Despicable Me & Shrek 4D.  They didn't take pictures.

Here's some pics of the new Harry Potter area:









These pictures were while we were waiting for the tour.  We were in the wheelchair line & wanted to keep Michayla in her chair, so our wait was about 45 minutes.  (it would have been less if we wanted her to sit on the seats...but we were concerned about keeping her sitting).





















(don't I look thrilled......)





We loaded and were on our way.













Our Tour Guide with help from Jimmy Fallon.









Signs lined the street with movies & years put out by Universal.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 5:​
The Backlot Studio Tour drives you through the back area by buildings, town sets, residential sets,m movie sets, etc.  These pictures are from our tour.  So much information given that I don't remember most of what things were.  If I recall what it was, I will share that, otherwise it will be a lot of random pics.

































































I believe this is the City Hall from the Back to the Future movies.

































The entrance to the King Kong experience.  I actually could have skipped this part and not missed it.  You get shook around & wet as you watch the scene unfold on both sides of the tram.  Neat effect but not something I'm normally into.





Mike tried to get pictures but too much shaking.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 6:​
Continuing on with the tour with cars from different movies or shows.





























As we entered into Jurassic Park:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 7:​
We headed a town south of the border.









Here comes the torrential rains & flooding!!





























As we continued on with the tour:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 8:​
We continue on the tour driving through a lake.

















Props!













Now we drove into a building for the earthquake set.  That was kinda neat!  Things shaking and falling, pavement cracking & fire!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 9:​
Continuing the tour in a Western Town.













Next was a quaint fishing village.









Time to go down the cul-de-sac of the Desperate Housewives.









































My favorite set, but a lot smaller then I expected.......its Whoville from The Grinch!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 10:​
We next traveled to the Bates Motel.....EEK!

























I didn't see anything, did you????

We drove through the War of the Worlds set.





















































As we were coming back to the loading area at the end of the tour.





We headed back to the entry to meet up with the kids and decide on our next move.


----------



## kelmac284

Most of that stuff looks the same.  The lake that you drove through was the parting of the red sea from the 10 commandments.  And the fishing village is where they used to have jaws.  Some of that stuff like those 2 and the flash flood are REALLY old and have been there since the 70's and some of it is new.  Do they still have the cars from Fast and Furious that spin around?  Or the War of the Worlds plane crash area?  I like that you got to go close to the town sets like Back to the Future.  That city hall was the courthouse and then they used that set for Ghost Whisperer but that all burned a few years back.  So now it looks like they are using it from a different movie.  

I like the tour but it changes so seldom that you could seemingly go years and it would pretty much be the same.  

What did the older kids think of the other rides?  I would like to try Transformers and the Minions but not sure if they are simulators that would make me sick.  I know I can't do Simpsons and that just leaves Jurrassic park and the mummy which I know I can do but have done them.


----------



## kelmac284

I just missed your next post.  I see you still do WoW.  That is cool with Norman Bates.  That's new and wonder if they just do that in the summer.  Like I said it is cool to go at different times because when we went at xmas they had Grinchmas.  But cool.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! These pictures are good. I haven't been on this since 2004. I'll have to tell my parents about the GAC because we had no clue about this the last time we went to Universal Florida (2010)


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Most of that stuff looks the same.  The lake that you drove through was the parting of the red sea from the 10 commandments.  And the fishing village is where they used to have jaws.  Some of that stuff like those 2 and the flash flood are REALLY old and have been there since the 70's and some of it is new.  Do they still have the cars from Fast and Furious that spin around?  Or the War of the Worlds plane crash area?  I like that you got to go close to the town sets like Back to the Future.  That city hall was the courthouse and then they used that set for Ghost Whisperer but that all burned a few years back.  So now it looks like they are using it from a different movie.
> 
> I like the tour but it changes so seldom that you could seemingly go years and it would pretty much be the same.
> 
> What did the older kids think of the other rides?  I would like to try Transformers and the Minions but not sure if they are simulators that would make me sick.  I know I can't do Simpsons and that just leaves Jurrassic park and the mummy which I know I can do but have done them.





kelmac284 said:


> I just missed your next post.  I see you still do WoW.  That is cool with Norman Bates.  That's new and wonder if they just do that in the summer.  Like I said it is cool to go at different times because when we went at xmas they had Grinchmas.  But cool.



No on the Fast & Furious cars doing anything....just the ones sitting as we drive by.  I remember when they had the fire!  The guide said that was the building used in the Back to the Future movie but maybe they rebuilt and just tell you it's the original??  

The kids were surprised at how short they were.  They said if they hadn't of had the Front of the Line Passes it wouldn't have been worth the wait to do them.  That's coming from the older boys.  Anthony liked the Transformer's & Minions (which I figured he would).  They really didn't talk about them after we met back up with them.

The Bates Motel section was kinda cool......the back tram car got a good scare when he came running at them with the knife!!  lol



WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! These pictures are good. I haven't been on this since 2004. I'll have to tell my parents about the GAC because we had no clue about this the last time we went to Universal Florida (2010)



I'm assuming Florida would have the GAC.....I think most places are trying to be accommodating for all guests.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The minion ride looks fun. I can't wait for the Harry Potter area


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> The minion ride looks fun. I can't wait for the Harry Potter area



I don't know much about either so it's not a draw for me....... but I know the Harry Potter will be a big deal when it opens.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 11:​
We all agreed that we were done at the park, but our plan was to eat at Hard Rock Cafe in the CityWalk.  We headed out of the park and got some pics as we walked our way towards our early dinner at Hard Rock.

















We did make a stop in the Studio Store to get the twins the Dr Seuss "Thing 1" and "Thing 2" shirts.









These are some happy girls!!!









We arrived at our destination!!









Had to get a picture of this for our son Nick, who wasn't on the trip with us and works at Starbucks!!





Since we beat the dinner rush, we were seated as soon as they put some tables together for our big group.  Here are random pictures from inside the restaurant.





































Michayla was enjoying some whip cream!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 12:​
A couple yummy drinks!!









I had the Air Mexico Margarita Flight with Chips & Salsa.  The 3 flavors I chose for the margaritas:  Pomegranate, Mango & Watermelon  DELICIOUS!!





Memorabilia inside the restaurant.









The food.......YUMMO!!

































More memorabilia.





































So dinner was very good. We only had one issue~~Derek's burger was raw.....like you could see that it was ground burger meat.  So when the manager stopped to see how everything was, we pointed it out and took care of getting Derek a whole new plate of food.  This time it was cooked and good!!

Dinner was the highlight of our day.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 10, Part 13:​
We headed back to the Beverly Gardens Hotel to finish check in and head up to our rooms to relax for the rest of the evening.





































The motel was decently priced for the Hollywood area and the place was nice.  Lots of parking.....and not a parking garage or tight & small lot like most places in this area.  The rooms were decent sized and nice!  The pool area was nice.  We didn't swim but did go by and look at it.  They were showing Frozen on an outside screen. (we forgot to mention that to the kids.....lol).  We did have to go on a bit of a scavenger hunt to try and find a working vending machine and then ice.  They were doing some construction but since it was evening/weekend......this didn't effect us at all.  I would definitely stay here again to do a Hollywood & Burbank area trip.

These were the passes (what we had left) of the Front of the Line Passes were given.





These were the two passes the twins got from Guest Services at Universal Studios.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I ate at the Hard Rock in 2010 before I went to see the Glee concert at the Gibson Amphitheatre which closed for Harry Potter. I also went to the Ampitheatre in 2008 when I saw the Jonas Brothers, Demi Lovato, and Miley Cyrus, 2011 when I saw the Jonas Brothers again (where I finally met them), Selena Gomez, AllStar Weekend and in 2013 when I saw the Jonas Brothers


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Nice!! I ate at the Hard Rock in 2010 before seeing the Glee concert at the Amphitheatre.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> I ate at the Hard Rock in 2010 before I went to see the Glee concert at the Gibson Amphitheatre which closed for Harry Potter. I also went to the Ampitheatre in 2008 when I saw the Jonas Brothers, Demi Lovato, and Miley Cyrus, 2011 when I saw the Jonas Brothers again (where I finally met them), Selena Gomez, AllStar Weekend and in 2013 when I saw the Jonas Brothers





WDWJonasGirl said:


> Nice!! I ate at the Hard Rock in 2010 before seeing the Glee concert at the Amphitheatre.



I bet that would have been fun!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 1:​
OFF TOPIC:  Apologize for my absence from the report but I ended up with Shingles (chicken pox virus) around my left eye)....still fatigued and getting an occasional spot but surviving.....so let's get back to the road trip!!

Last I left off, we had said goodnight to Universal Studios, Universal 
CityWalk & Hollywood.  Sunday morning we were up at 7am to get packed & checked out so we could drive to the Los Angeles Farmer's Market to meet up with our friend Michelle (zoemakes5) and her daughter Zoe.  We were going to meet at Dupar's Restaurant for breakfast at 9am.





























We got there a few minutes early and were able to secure a large table for our group of 11.  Michelle & Zoe came in a couple minutes later & joined us.  Zoe has grown so tall since we last saw her & Anthony & Addy didn't recognize her at first.....lol









The food was delicious!!!  Take a look at all these goodies!!  (PS: they fresh squeeze their orange juice)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 2:​
After a very delicious breakfast, we headed out into the Farmer's Market to look around.  





































With Mike being a meat cutter, he couldn't pass on getting pics from the meat counter!! lol

































......after seeing all that meat, does it make you want to grill up one of those big fat steaks???


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 3:​
Let's finish up the random pics from around LA's Farmer's Market.





































We found some chocolate chip cookies that were gluten, egg & nut free for Shyann here!!









We finally found what I would consider to be "farmer's market" items!!













We headed back out and figured out what was next.  We were planning on heading to Walt's Barn, so Anthony & Addy rode with Michelle & Zoe and we would just all meet up there.

This mailbox cracked me up!


----------



## petals

Interesting to see the Farmers Market pictures. I'm going there as part of a tour for lunch looking at your pictures I think I may need to bring my own lunch picky eater and all that!


----------



## Sherry E

petals said:


> Interesting to see the Farmers Market pictures. I'm going there as part of a tour for lunch looking at your pictures I think I may need to bring my own lunch picky eater and all that!



*petals --*

There are many, many choices of things to eat at Farmers Market (more than what is depicted in Laurie's photos above).  If you can eat Disneyland Resort food, you can find something at FM!  I would be shocked if you can't find something -- there is a combination of mom & pop/family-run businesses that have been there for decades (and they have fine-tuned their food) and newer establishments, and a range of cuisines is represented (everything from Italian food, to Mexican food, to Greek food, to BBQ, to Chinese food, New Orleans/Cajun cuisine, Brazilian food, Korean, French, etc.).

And then there is The Grove next door -- Gordon Ramsay has a restaurant there and there are quite a few more choices.  You won't need to bring your own lunch!  One of the main reasons why the Farmers Market is so popular is because of the food choices!


----------



## petals

Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> There are many, many choices of things to eat at Farmers Market (more than what is depicted in Laurie's photos above).  If you can eat Disneyland Resort food, you can find something at FM!  I would be shocked if you can't find something -- there is a combination of mom & pop/family-run businesses that have been there for decades (and they have fine-tuned their food) and newer establishments, and a range of cuisines is represented (everything from Italian food, to Mexican food, to Greek food, to BBQ, to Chinese food, New Orleans/Cajun cuisine, Brazilian food, Korean, French, etc.).
> 
> And then there is The Grove next door -- Gordon Ramsay has a restaurant there and there are quite a few more choices.  You won't need to bring your own lunch!  One of the main reasons why the Farmers Market is so popular is because of the food choices!



Thanks. Will see what happens on the day sure. I tend to not trust the look of alot of places and stick with what I know.


----------



## DizNee Luver

petals said:


> Interesting to see the Farmers Market pictures. I'm going there as part of a tour for lunch looking at your pictures I think I may need to bring my own lunch picky eater and all that!



This is just a sampling of pics from the Farmer's Market & we didn't even get into The Grove area.  You could go booth to booth to piece together a meal or try a meal at one of them.  Lots of choices.  Go look at the Farmer's Market website & do a little research on what is available there.

http://www.farmersmarketla.com/



Sherry E said:


> *petals --*
> 
> There are many, many choices of things to eat at Farmers Market (more than what is depicted in Laurie's photos above).  If you can eat Disneyland Resort food, you can find something at FM!  I would be shocked if you can't find something -- there is a combination of mom & pop/family-run businesses that have been there for decades (and they have fine-tuned their food) and newer establishments, and a range of cuisines is represented (everything from Italian food, to Mexican food, to Greek food, to BBQ, to Chinese food, New Orleans/Cajun cuisine, Brazilian food, Korean, French, etc.).
> 
> And then there is The Grove next door -- Gordon Ramsay has a restaurant there and there are quite a few more choices.  You won't need to bring your own lunch!  One of the main reasons why the Farmers Market is so popular is because of the food choices!



Hi Sherry!!! Thanks for more info on the Farmer's Market & The Grove!!!  
We just scratched the surface with our time there.  



petals said:


> Thanks. Will see what happens on the day sure. I tend to not trust the look of alot of places and stick with what I know.



You can always have a back up plan with you that day, but I bet you'd find plenty of choices.....even for a picky eater!!


----------



## petals

DizNee Luver said:


> This is just a sampling of pics from the Farmer's Market & we didn't even get into The Grove area.  You could go booth to booth to piece together a meal or try a meal at one of them.  Lots of choices.  Go look at the Farmer's Market website & do a little research on what is available there.
> 
> http://www.farmersmarketla.com/


Thanks


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow!! I love Dupaur's


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the latest updates.  We leave this weekend for our little getaway and tour of the Disney Studios.  Nice that you just had the Farmer's Market as we are going there again on a tour.  We only get an hour stop over for lunch but it will be enough to let the girls check it out.  

As always looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow!! I love Dupaur's



It was really good and I can see why they've been in business for so long!!



kelmac284 said:


> Loved the latest updates.  We leave this weekend for our little getaway and tour of the Disney Studios.  Nice that you just had the Farmer's Market as we are going there again on a tour.  We only get an hour stop over for lunch but it will be enough to let the girls check it out.
> 
> As always looking forward to the next installment.



Oh that's right......hope you have a blast!!!  I actually expected the Farmer's Market to be huge but if we actually saw all of it (minus The Grove) it wasn't near as big as I had envisioned in my mind.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 4:​
These were taken as we were traveling to Walt's Barn~~Forest Lawn Memorial Park where many celebrities have been laid to rest including Walt Disney.









Michelle, Zoe with Anthony & Addy met up with the rest of us at Walt's Barn.  This is a place ran by the Carolwood Foundation to preserve Walt Disney's live-steam railroading legacy.  Walt's Barn is located in Griffith Park and is only open the 3rd Sunday of each month.  We have never been able to include this on any of our trips because of the limited time they are open.  This time, I made sure to plan around this so we could see it.  We actually ended up there for their 15th Anniversary at Griffith Park.  

















































This barn actually was in Walt's Backyard for him to work on his trains.  It is filled with memorabilia of Walt's love of trains.





Zoe, Shyann, Addy & Anthony:


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Wow! I've never been before


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 5:​
Here's a look inside of Walt's Barn & his memorabilia.


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Wow! I've never been before



It's pretty neat if you like trains.  Just seeing the barn full of Walt's stuff was pretty cool!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 6:​
With the 15th Anniversary special going on, Michael Broggie & his wife Sharron, were on hand.  They were the co-founders of Carolwood Pacific Historical Society & the Carolwood Foundation that operates Walt's Barn.  Michael is also an author & historian who researched the life & legacy of Walt Disney.  Michael's father was Walt's first Imagineer.  Michael was there to autograph his book the Walt Disney Story (4th edition).  Felt very honored to meet him!!

Here's a link to the Wikipedia page on him.......very fascinating read!  

HERE





































PS:  He even writes like Walt!













Shy, Addy & Zoe:





Michayla:





Shy:





A few more pictures from Walt's Barn.  





































We didn't stick around for the cake & hoopla because it was still an hour off.  We enjoyed our visit here and the volunteers are very nice & informative.  Definitely worth planning a trip to see if you haven't been before!!


----------



## DnA2010

Oh wow Laurie, some more fantastic updates! This trip is so inspiring to me- Id love to plan a similar road trip and make down to and around California. You kids are so so lucky to be able to go on such fantastic vacations! Thanks also for your cost estimates- do you happen to have gas amounts- ie how many miles your trip was. Im kinda playing around with a budget, trying to work out an approx. cost per person of a trip like this.
Nice update on universal also, we will prob visit to check out the HP part once it opens in a few years.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Oh wow Laurie, some more fantastic updates! This trip is so inspiring to me- Id love to plan a similar road trip and make down to and around California. You kids are so so lucky to be able to go on such fantastic vacations! Thanks also for your cost estimates- do you happen to have gas amounts- ie how many miles your trip was. Im kinda playing around with a budget, trying to work out an approx. cost per person of a trip like this.
> Nice update on universal also, we will prob visit to check out the HP part once it opens in a few years.



Thanks!  I think we drove around 2300 miles. I didn't pay gas, Mike's mom did.  I didn't really pay attention to how much & how many times we had to fill up.  I know that gas prices were pretty high at the time $3.79 to $4.15/gallon.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Oooh! I've never been to Walt's barn. What's with the stickers on the kids shirts?


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Oooh! I've never been to Walt's barn. What's with the stickers on the kids shirts?



When you go in, you sign in & let them know how many people are in your party.  Each person must wear one of the Walt's Barn stickers so people know you are supposed to be there.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Nice!! I just noticed in your siggy the kids first WDW trip. The twins will be the age I was when I first went


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Nice!! I just noticed in your siggy the kids first WDW trip. The twins will be the age I was when I first went



Nice!!  I'm excited to show WDW to the kids.  With Derek's discounts, this would be the only time we could afford to do so.


----------



## kelmac284

Loved the update and thought I would just chime in on the disney stuff that we did.  We did the Disney Studio tour and for those that are friends with me on FB I posted some pics.  Not all but most of them.  We really enjoyed it.  It was so cool finally getting past those gates.  We got to see the lot and places where they filmed saving Mr. Banks and got lots of behind the scenes info.  We got to see some of the props in the archives and each tour they bring out some special props and for ours it was some items from The Santa Clause.  We also got a special D23 pin and access to the studio store.  Most of the stuff was stuff you can get at any disney store but I did get a shirt that says Studios and was able to score a cute Olaf xmas ornament that a gal next to me told me was sold out everywhere.  We had to join D23 and then pay for the tour on top but I am glad I got to do it once.  And if you live there it is worth belonging because they do screenings there and other events for D23.

After Disney we drove up the Griffith Observatory which was really cool and that park is amazing.  This giant beautiful park right in the middle of the city.  It is huge and so much to see.  We didn't go buy walt's barn but we went to the Merry Go Round where walt thought up Disneyland.  Girls and I took a ride and it is very old and not that good repair but fun to be there.  We were going to go to the Cemetery to find his plot and look at the beautiful statuary but were running out of time.  The girls wanted to meet up with a friend for dinner.  We went down to Marina Del Rey and met her at the cheesecake factory and got to see outside near the water so that was fun.

Then on Sunday we went to the California Science center and they had a special exhibit about Pompeii that was really neat as well as the space shuttle Endeavor.  That is a great museum and is basically free.  You pay 2 bucks to see the shuttle or you can pay for the Imax but the regular museum is free!  Then after that we had a tour of the Biltmore hotel.  This was built in the 20's and is in downtown LA.  Supposedly they based some of the interiors for Tower of Terror on this.  It is a BEAUTIFUL old hotel and so glad that we got to see it.  There was a huge expensive wedding going on so we didn't get to take pics in all the rooms or see all of them but WOW what a wedding.  Looked like comparable to a celeb.  VERY expensive!

Then that night we found a really cool place to eat up on the hill called the Castaway.  Great views of the city and we got to eat on the terrace.  Good food and yet ANOTHER wedding on the balcony.  

Then Monday we did Universal and just ate at City Walk and yesterday we did a hollywood tour and got to see several parts of the city.  

We had a great time and saw almost everything on our list but as always we need to go back.  We don't have any plans to go back till next Thanksgiving and we are hoping to do a week on the city pass and do 2 days in San Diego and then DL and possibly Univ and then possibly one extra day to do a few things we missed.

Still want to check out the cemetery, want to do a haunted hollywood tour, want to go back to the Grove when we have more time.  We went for lunch on our tour but it took almost the whole hour to eat and barely got to see anything.

We want to go to the Getty and there are just a lot of neat places we have either done but it was a long time ago or have not done.  So always something fun to do.

Looks like your day at the Barn was fun and as always looking forward to the next update.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Loved the update and thought I would just chime in on the disney stuff that we did.  We did the Disney Studio tour and for those that are friends with me on FB I posted some pics.  Not all but most of them.  We really enjoyed it.  It was so cool finally getting past those gates.  We got to see the lot and places where they filmed saving Mr. Banks and got lots of behind the scenes info.  We got to see some of the props in the archives and each tour they bring out some special props and for ours it was some items from The Santa Clause.  We also got a special D23 pin and access to the studio store.  Most of the stuff was stuff you can get at any disney store but I did get a shirt that says Studios and was able to score a cute Olaf xmas ornament that a gal next to me told me was sold out everywhere.  We had to join D23 and then pay for the tour on top but I am glad I got to do it once.  And if you live there it is worth belonging because they do screenings there and other events for D23.
> 
> After Disney we drove up the Griffith Observatory which was really cool and that park is amazing.  This giant beautiful park right in the middle of the city.  It is huge and so much to see.  We didn't go buy walt's barn but we went to the Merry Go Round where walt thought up Disneyland.  Girls and I took a ride and it is very old and not that good repair but fun to be there.  We were going to go to the Cemetery to find his plot and look at the beautiful statuary but were running out of time.  The girls wanted to meet up with a friend for dinner.  We went down to Marina Del Rey and met her at the cheesecake factory and got to see outside near the water so that was fun.
> 
> Then on Sunday we went to the California Science center and they had a special exhibit about Pompeii that was really neat as well as the space shuttle Endeavor.  That is a great museum and is basically free.  You pay 2 bucks to see the shuttle or you can pay for the Imax but the regular museum is free!  Then after that we had a tour of the Biltmore hotel.  This was built in the 20's and is in downtown LA.  Supposedly they based some of the interiors for Tower of Terror on this.  It is a BEAUTIFUL old hotel and so glad that we got to see it.  There was a huge expensive wedding going on so we didn't get to take pics in all the rooms or see all of them but WOW what a wedding.  Looked like comparable to a celeb.  VERY expensive!
> 
> Then that night we found a really cool place to eat up on the hill called the Castaway.  Great views of the city and we got to eat on the terrace.  Good food and yet ANOTHER wedding on the balcony.
> 
> Then Monday we did Universal and just ate at City Walk and yesterday we did a hollywood tour and got to see several parts of the city.
> 
> We had a great time and saw almost everything on our list but as always we need to go back.  We don't have any plans to go back till next Thanksgiving and we are hoping to do a week on the city pass and do 2 days in San Diego and then DL and possibly Univ and then possibly one extra day to do a few things we missed.
> 
> Still want to check out the cemetery, want to do a haunted hollywood tour, want to go back to the Grove when we have more time.  We went for lunch on our tour but it took almost the whole hour to eat and barely got to see anything.
> 
> We want to go to the Getty and there are just a lot of neat places we have either done but it was a long time ago or have not done.  So always something fun to do.
> 
> Looks like your day at the Barn was fun and as always looking forward to the next update.



Wow, that sounds amazing & fun!!!  Was Griffith Park part of the tour??  If we weren't going to go spend time with my brother, I would have loved to gone further on to see the park.  I saw most of the pics you posted but think I'll go back & look at them cause I know I missed some.  I've been working a lot lately (which is not what I want but they are short handed & it will help with the holidays coming up!!)  One of these times, we'll need to find a tour somewhere & go together......I have a feeling we would have a blast!!!


----------



## kelmac284

No we.went to Griffith park on our own  some things were part of tours and others  were things I looked up. I agree we need to do a tour for sure.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> No we.went to Griffith park on our own  some things were part of tours and others  were things I loved up. I agree we need to do a tour for sure.



Nice!  I really do think we would totally have fun!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 7:​
After Walt's Barn, we drove right next door to the LA Live Steamer's Railroad Museum so we could ride the miniature train, which actually goes through the Walt's Barn grounds.  This was a miniature set when you walk in.









This is where we said our goodbyes to Michelle & Zoe.  I was glad we got to spend some time together!!





We had about a 30 minute wait to get on the train.  Betty, Mike, the 4 littles & me rode......Ty & Derek stayed in the van with the A/C running.  I believe we made 3 loops around the entire property so you will most likely see some repeat photos because we passed it multiple times.  It cost $3 per person to ride.





































































More of our train ride coming up next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 8:​
Continuing on our miniature train ride.





















Hmmmmm, not sure why this picture looks like this....it doesn't look that way originally.......

































Another look at the miniature set and the entry to the LA Live Steamer's RR Museum.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 9:​
We were all getting tired from the heat but Betty really wanted pictures from the Travel Town Museum that houses a lot of trains.  It is located right at the entry of Zoo Drive to Griffith Park.  So Mike found a shady parking spot & ran down with the camera to get Betty pictures.  These are just a few that he got.





































Well Mike did sneak in a few different vehicles while he was getting the train pics!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 10:​
Continuing on in the Travel Town Museum.

















































































Lots more coming up in the next post!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 11:​
More of Travel Town Museum.













































































Two More posts of the Travel Town Museum.  Mike took a ton of pictures here!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 12:​
Continuing on...............

















































































One more post and then we'll move on!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 13:​
Wow, Mike really took a lot more pictures of Travel Town Museum than I realized.....but this is the last post of those pictures!!









































































You will see that we did a lot of things with trains.  Betty is a volunteer at the Oregon Coast Historical Railway Museum in Coos Bay.  Since this trip was supposed to be interesting & enjoyable for her too, we made sure to add all these stops into our trip!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 14:​
After we left Travel Town Museum, we found a McDonalds to get a small lunch/snack before driving to Torrance.  These were taken as we journeyed down the road!

























We got to Torrance & Steve's house earlier than we thought we would. We had used our Google Map instructions I had printed out before we left home only to find out we were not at Steve's house at all!!!  Somehow it changed the address I put in & gave us a totally different house # (and no, it wasn't transposed....it was just different & wrong!!).  Luckily no one was home when we knocked.....lol  At this point, we didn't know it was the wrong house.....so we decided to use the time to find a laundromat so I could do some laundry and maybe Mike could find a park for the kids to go run around in.

We found a laundromat, but I asked for a volunteer to stay with me (it was kinda a creepy place).  I took in what I thought was ALL the dirty laundry and used their huge machines and was able to do it in 2 large batches.  I called Steve to let him know we were going to do this before coming & I mentioned we had already stopped by the house but he said they were home.  So I read the street address and found out it was wrong......lol  I called Mike who had found a grassy field to let the kids run while he fed Michayla, but took the family over to Steve's when he was done.  Well, we're almost done with the laundry & Shy I guess pee'd her pants......we also figured out while we were folding the laundry that we were missing a bunch of clothes.  (it was later found stuffed under the seat where Anthony sits and it was surrounded by toys). So unfortunately, I didn't get it all done.....rats!

Mike came back & got us and we headed to Steve's.  We got there & everyone was hungry, so we loaded up & headed to Shakey's Pizza.  Now, as a child, we had a Shakey's and I have lots of fond memories, so this was a fun spot for my older brother to pick! (I guess I didn't mention that Steve is my older brother).

























They didn't have gluten-free pizza, so Shy had to have salad bar.....but they also gave her pizza toppings (meat, cheese, tomatoes, etc)

















Michayla was tired......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 15:​
We really enjoyed catching up with Steve & his wife Janie.  Also visiting them & joining us for dinner was Janie's daughter Kendall with one of her daughter's~Gigi.  Janie also had her grandson from her daughter Lauryn (who wasn't there).....his name is David (cute, cute, CUTE kid!!)


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 11, Part 16:​
The kids:













The "older" kids.....lol:









Siblings & Spouses:









Cousins:





We said our goodbyes & headed south to Westminster.  We were staying at the Super 8.  This was by far the WORST motel on the entire trip!!  The floors were disgusting!!  Blech!  When Mike was bringing up suitcases, a "prostitute" came out of the room by the elevator.  She got on her phone (to her pimp??) and said "done, come get me".  On one of Mike's other trips up with our stuff......the large car, lowered, tinted windows pulled up & she got in.  EEK!!!!!!!!!  We didn't feel safe leaving anything in the van & we didn't feel safe being here.  We locked our doors and called it a day!





























This will not be on our list of places to stay at again!!! So ends Day 11!!!


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  The train museum and mini train looked fun.  Gosh Griffith park has SO many neat things in it.  We def want to go back and spend more time there.  It is amazing we have done several of these trips now and always find things we want to go back and so or do again with more time.  It was neat seeing your pics of downtown.  It was funny because we stayed by the LAX airport and now in retrospect we should have stayed closer to Hollywood because we really only did one day in LA and the rest were mostly over there so we did a LOT of commuting back and forth.  But we drove through downtown a lot and that big building that is round was in the movie independance day.  it is now a us bank bldg but if you saw the movie it was the first one the aliens blew up.  I think it was a first interstate bank bldg back then LOL.  Also that other big bldg you took pics of is the Ritz Carlton which is part of the convention center.  Cool bldg!!

We learned a lot on our tour and I would like to do another walking tour of the downtown historic bldgs.  Very interesting!

Loved seeing Shakys.  We had those here as well and they were fun.  And yucko about your room.  That is a bummer it was so nasty.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  The train museum and mini train looked fun.  Gosh Griffith park has SO many neat things in it.  We def want to go back and spend more time there.  It is amazing we have done several of these trips now and always find things we want to go back and so or do again with more time.  It was neat seeing your pics of downtown.  It was funny because we stayed by the LAX airport and now in retrospect we should have stayed closer to Hollywood because we really only did one day in LA and the rest were mostly over there so we did a LOT of commuting back and forth.  But we drove through downtown a lot and that big building that is round was in the movie independance day.  it is now a us bank bldg but if you saw the movie it was the first one the aliens blew up.  I think it was a first interstate bank bldg back then LOL.  Also that other big bldg you took pics of is the Ritz Carlton which is part of the convention center.  Cool bldg!!
> 
> We learned a lot on our tour and I would like to do another walking tour of the downtown historic bldgs.  Very interesting!
> 
> Loved seeing Shakys.  We had those here as well and they were fun.  And yucko about your room.  That is a bummer it was so nasty.



We did see Independence Day and I remembered that building & scene.  When I took the pics, there was a reason but I look back now & can't remember what they were or why I took the pics.....lol

I'd like to explore more of Griffith Park.....so many things to see there!!

Shakeys~~Good~~  Super 8 Westminster~~BAAAAAAADDDDDDDD


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12, Part 1:​
So remember I told you how disgusting our room was.....this was our feet in the morning before showering!!! 









We left Westminster around 9am and headed towards San Diego.  We made a stop in Mission Viejo for Krispy Kreme Doughnuts.  (we actually missed our exit & had to turn around & go back.....thanks again Google Maps!)

























Is it just me or have the doughnuts gotten smaller??





We continued our trip south and Betty spotted signs for San Juan Capistrano Mission and wanted to get some pics, so we pulled off for an unplanned stop.  These are pictures I got from the van.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12, Part 2:​
We found out that just driving by the mission wasn't exactly what Betty wanted, so Mike found a place to park & they went off to actually go in.  They got to the entrance and found it there was an admission price.  Betty hadn't grabbed her purse and it was probably a little more then what they wanted to spend just to grab a couple pictures, so they decided not to go in.  The gentlemen working there did let them into the garden & Mike got these pictures.  That ended up being enough for Betty!!













































Back out on the road & we started seeing signs for:
San Diego Zoo
Safari Park
and so Mike decided to trust the signs instead of my Google Map directions......but then we found out it was for the Safari Park or SD Zoo and not the Zoo itself.....so back out on the highway and continuing south.....lol  We eventually did find the San Diego Zoo (around 12:15).  





We went in and made a pit stop & fed Michayla.  We decided to do the Zoo Bus Tour as we figured this would give us a good way to see a chunk of the zoo quickly (since our time was limited).  These are pictures as we waited in line.













After about a 30 minute wait, we were on our way on the bus.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12, Part 3:​
These pictures were taken from the bus tour.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12, Part 4:​
Continuing on the Zoo Bus Tour.

























































So the tour is more of a quick overview of the park.  They don't really stop for pictures (they want you to actually go see the different exhibits) so I was a tad disappointed that we didn't get to see more & enjoy what we were seeing as I had thought it would be.  I was glad we did it though because we were short on time & it let the kids see different animals from the comfort of the bus.

We wandered up towards the Koala Bears and stopped for lunch at Sydnies Grill.  The food was pretty good!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The food looks good. Sorry about the hotel room


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12, Part 5:​
We finished lunch and noticed they were letting some parrots(?) out to fly across where we were.









After lunch, we headed to the Australian Outback to see the Koala Bears again.  They are so darned cute!!













I think this is a wallaby.









Next was the Rhinos.













We went back to the giraffe's to see the baby up close!

















While we were waiting for the wheelchair shuttle, we noticed they were giving the rhino a bath.....so we got a few pics!













We were picked up by the shuttle and we asked to be taken to Panda Canyon.  I really wanted to see the panda bears.  We got up to the panda's only to find out that the wait time from the sign (which we were at) was an hour!!  Boooooo, disappointed & wish someone would have mentioned that there would be a queing line & wait.  So these pictures of the animals we saw up in this area.

































We were needing to head back to the entry since we still needed to check in to our motel & head to Michelle's home for dinner.  So we had a clerk in one of the gift shops call for the shuttle.  We loaded up (the lift broke) and we headed towards the exit & gift shops.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12, Part 6:​
We were headed to the gift shops and the girls stopped to hula hoop to the music.













We did a few more pictures since we paid for their version of photopass before shopping.













































Love this one of Michayla!









We used up the balance on our gift cards and had headed towards Kings Inn Motel to check in to our rooms and empty out the car before heading to dinner.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 12, Part 7:​
So after unloading the van, we loaded people back in & headed to Michelle's house (Michelle is the one that met us at the Farmer's Market & spent time with us at Walt's Barn too).  One of the other Dis Diva's was also there~Monica!!  Unfortunately, Zoe was at acting camp and couldn't be there.

















We were treated to a delicious taco & enchilada dinner!!









After dinner we had ice cream floats.  It was a fun & super yummy dinner & dessert.  Unfortunately, it was time to head back to the motel...we were all tired & had a big day coming up!!  Here's a picture of me with Michelle & Monica (Dis Diva's)









Thanks for the hospitality Michelle!!

We loved our 3 rooms at Kings Inn.  It's in Motel/Hotel Circle...I think that's what they call it.  It was nicely located to both the zoo & SeaWorld.  

























The pool at night is pretty!!





















If we go back to San Diego, we will definitely be coming back here.  Comfy rooms, nice pool & hot tub & a clean laundry room.  Also the restaurant~~Waffle Spot in the morning & Amigo Spot in the evenings was super good!!  Affordable too.....which is why we stayed here.....very happy with our choice!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> The food looks good. Sorry about the hotel room



The food was good!! 

The room was pretty bad but the rest of our rooms were good!


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  Fun that you stopped at Krispy Kreme.  We had one here and they got rid of it which I thought was weird but I know I grew up with Winchells and I prefer those type to Krispy Kreme so not sure if that is what happened or people thought the donuts cost too much or what.  But they are still good, what donuts aren't good lol.  And YUCK about your room.  That is SO nasty.  If the floors are that filthy makes you wonder about everything else.  GAG.  Glad that was the only one that was bad!  

That is cool that you stopped at the mission.  We have kind of gotten to the point now where we don't focus so much on just disney or whatever and are trying to explore all the things our state has that we never bothered with before.  Would you believe I have basically lived in CA my entire life and have NEVER been to a mission?  I have always wanted to go but just never have to def have to put that on my stops.  That one looked pretty and SJC is a pretty town.  Do you know about the swallows?  

Loved your zoo pics but bummer you didn't get much time.  We always a lot an entire day there because it is so huge and now that mom needs a wheelchair it takes even longer.  We went there a few years ago as part of the diva trip and hope to go back next thanksgiving as part of the city pass like what you did.  I am looking forward to it!

Anxious for your Seaworld part as we haven't been there in years and looking forward to going back!


----------



## DnA2010

wow lots of updates!

If you can believe it, I have never had a Krispy Kreme- there aren't any near where I live- one of those things I guess.

Wow that hotel room was dirty! Yikes!!

Your Zoo pictures are lovely, what a of animals!

I really love the variety of this report- the only place I have visited in LA area/Cali in the last many years is DLR, so good to see some of the others.\

I just noticed your ticket for WDW!!!! Holy missed that announcement! How exciting, PTR??


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  Fun that you stopped at Krispy Kreme.  We had one here and they got rid of it which I thought was weird but I know I grew up with Winchells and I prefer those type to Krispy Kreme so not sure if that is what happened or people thought the donuts cost too much or what.  But they are still good, what donuts aren't good lol.  And YUCK about your room.  That is SO nasty.  If the floors are that filthy makes you wonder about everything else.  GAG.  Glad that was the only one that was bad!
> 
> That is cool that you stopped at the mission.  We have kind of gotten to the point now where we don't focus so much on just disney or whatever and are trying to explore all the things our state has that we never bothered with before.  Would you believe I have basically lived in CA my entire life and have NEVER been to a mission?  I have always wanted to go but just never have to def have to put that on my stops.  That one looked pretty and SJC is a pretty town.  Do you know about the swallows?
> 
> Loved your zoo pics but bummer you didn't get much time.  We always a lot an entire day there because it is so huge and now that mom needs a wheelchair it takes even longer.  We went there a few years ago as part of the diva trip and hope to go back next thanksgiving as part of the city pass like what you did.  I am looking forward to it!
> 
> Anxious for your Seaworld part as we haven't been there in years and looking forward to going back!



I don't think Krispy Kreme's are as popular as they were there for a while.  But still fun to do & eat on special occasions!  Yeah, that room was nasty & knowing they catered to "one nighters" lol made me look for needles and such around beds & stuff.  YUCK!!!!!!!

Betty was excited about the Mission, I'm sure she would have loved to tour all of it, but time was limited (and luckily she had forgotten her purse in the van)...but she seemed happy getting to see the garden area.  It was beautiful!  No, I guess I don't know about the swallows!

I'd like to go back & spend morning to night at the zoo to see it all.....especially those popular pandas!  I also heard the Safari Park is really neat (and some prefer it over the zoo itself).

SeaWorld will be coming next!!!




DnA2010 said:


> wow lots of updates!
> 
> If you can believe it, I have never had a Krispy Kreme- there aren't any near where I live- one of those things I guess.
> 
> Wow that hotel room was dirty! Yikes!!
> 
> Your Zoo pictures are lovely, what a of animals!
> 
> I really love the variety of this report- the only place I have visited in LA area/Cali in the last many years is DLR, so good to see some of the others.\
> 
> I just noticed your ticket for WDW!!!! Holy missed that announcement! How exciting, PTR??



Their plain, hot off the line is what makes Krispy Kreme so popular.  There's one about a 15 minute drive from Disneyland if you ever get out here & have a vehicle to drive around.  I'll totally hook you up with directions to get there.  You have to at least try them once!!

That hotel room was so nasty.....if we weren't so tired, (and we wouldn't get charged) I would have looked for a new place.  Knowing it's where prostitutes hang out didn't make me feel good having my kids there (or sleeping on their beds....) making myself gag just thinking about it!

We decided we wanted to experience new things & see what else was out there for our family.  What would work, what wouldn't work.......  San Diego is definitely on our list to do a repeat visit to.  We loved it there & only did the 2 things.

Ahhhh, my ticker........Derek is going back for his 3rd go-around on the College Program at WDW.  He gets done on August 7th & we will fly in that day and stay for 11 nights.  He gets good discounts & it's the only way we could ever afford to do a trip like that.  It will be the first time the 4 littles have been on a plane....could be interesting!


----------



## RI Disney Star

Just catching up....wow!  what a trip!  You have a wonderful family and what an awesome vacation you had.

I went to the San Diego Zoo way back in 1998...took the same bus tour.  If I remember correctly, we got to see the pandas (don't remember waiting to see them but we were there in early March) but they had their backs to us so we really didn't see them.  We also stayed in hotel circle...I think the hotel's name was town and country.  My daughter was a competitive synchronized skater...we were there for a competition.  Unfortunately her team had a bad fall and they came in last...but it was a good experience for them.

I see you are going to WDW next year...woohoo!  Your kids will love it.  I am going in January.  I'm actually going to Florida for the month of January...my mom winters there and since my stepdad passed away we are not comfortable letting her go by herself.  She is 91, lives alone but she doesn't drive.  She has excellent neighbors in Florida who take care of her but I want to go just to see how she gets along.  So my youngest dd and I were planning on a weekend trip to WDW...then my sister decides she wants to go...then dd asks if a couple of her friends can go...then oldest dd and grandson decide to go.  Then I decided to invite a good friend who lives in Florida and always puts me up when I go.  So now there will be 7 adults and 2 children for a quick visit.  So excited.  We will be staying at All Star Movies.

Looking forward to the rest of your tr.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Just catching up....wow!  what a trip!  You have a wonderful family and what an awesome vacation you had.
> 
> I went to the San Diego Zoo way back in 1998...took the same bus tour.  If I remember correctly, we got to see the pandas (don't remember waiting to see them but we were there in early March) but they had their backs to us so we really didn't see them.  We also stayed in hotel circle...I think the hotel's name was town and country.  My daughter was a competitive synchronized skater...we were there for a competition.  Unfortunately her team had a bad fall and they came in last...but it was a good experience for them.
> 
> I see you are going to WDW next year...woohoo!  Your kids will love it.  I am going in January.  I'm actually going to Florida for the month of January...my mom winters there and since my stepdad passed away we are not comfortable letting her go by herself.  She is 91, lives alone but she doesn't drive.  She has excellent neighbors in Florida who take care of her but I want to go just to see how she gets along.  So my youngest dd and I were planning on a weekend trip to WDW...then my sister decides she wants to go...then dd asks if a couple of her friends can go...then oldest dd and grandson decide to go.  Then I decided to invite a good friend who lives in Florida and always puts me up when I go.  So now there will be 7 adults and 2 children for a quick visit.  So excited.  We will be staying at All Star Movies.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of your tr.



Ice or roller skating?  

Oh wow, sounds like you'll have a great weekend at WDW.....almost sounds like you should maybe add a few days......lol  (aren't I a good influence??)   Derek doesn't get there until the first week of February, so you'll miss getting to see him (if by chance your paths crossed).  His first time on the college program he worked in the food court at All Star Movies!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Can't wait to see the Sea World stuff. I will actually be at WDW next month so I will miss Derek.


----------



## kelmac284

Glad you liked San Diego.  We really enjoy it as well and looking forward to going back next year!  I agree the zoo takes a full day.  I would like to do the wild animal park again as well.  We have only done it once years ago and the girls have never been so would be fun to go.  And yours would probably like Legoland.  We did that once as well but to me it is more for little kids.  

And the swallows a mass in SJC at the mission every year and then leave every year at the same time.  They are famous for it.  Kind of a fun trivia.

Excited to see your Seaworld part!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Can't wait to see the Sea World stuff. I will actually be at WDW next month so I will miss Derek.



I'm working again today, so no updates unless I get ambitious tonight.  



kelmac284 said:


> Glad you liked San Diego.  We really enjoy it as well and looking forward to going back next year!  I agree the zoo takes a full day.  I would like to do the wild animal park again as well.  We have only done it once years ago and the girls have never been so would be fun to go.  And yours would probably like Legoland.  We did that once as well but to me it is more for little kids.
> 
> And the swallows a mass in SJC at the mission every year and then leave every year at the same time.  They are famous for it.  Kind of a fun trivia.
> 
> Excited to see your Seaworld part!!



That is cool trivia!!


----------



## DnA2010

DizNee Luver said:


> Ice or roller skating?
> 
> Oh wow, sounds like you'll have a great weekend at WDW.....almost sounds like you should maybe add a few days......lol  (aren't I a good influence??)   Derek doesn't get there until the first week of February, so you'll miss getting to see him (if by chance your paths crossed).  His first time on the college program he worked in the food court at All Star Movies!!




Where is he working this time Laurie, or does he know?


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Where is he working this time Laurie, or does he know?



He is going to be a lifeguard but we don't know where yet.


----------



## kaoden39

Laurie,

Have you seen the preview for Cinderella?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Laurie,
> 
> Have you seen the preview for Cinderella?



'Ummmm, YES!!!


----------



## kaoden39

I can hardly wait!


----------



## DnA2010

Really looking forward to Cindy also 

PTR laurie?


----------



## PHXscuba

Ick on the Westminister Super 8.

We liked the Zoo bus tour for the same reasons you did -- see a lot of animals with less walking, and then we could decide what we wanted to go back to see. We had heard the pandas developed Disney-type lines, so we went there really early in the day. Loved the koalas too. And my kids were excited to see polar bears and hippos for the first time ... for some reason they don't have polar bears in the Phoenix Zoo! 

We keep saying we're going to go the Capistrano and see the mission but we never have made it. Luckily SoCal has enough to keep us busy for many many trips!

PHXscuba


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I can hardly wait!





DnA2010 said:


> Really looking forward to Cindy also
> 
> PTR laurie?



Cinderella is my favorite princess & story........definitely looking forward to seeing this!!



PHXscuba said:


> Ick on the Westminister Super 8.
> 
> We liked the Zoo bus tour for the same reasons you did -- see a lot of animals with less walking, and then we could decide what we wanted to go back to see. We had heard the pandas developed Disney-type lines, so we went there really early in the day. Loved the koalas too. And my kids were excited to see polar bears and hippos for the first time ... for some reason they don't have polar bears in the Phoenix Zoo!
> 
> We keep saying we're going to go the Capistrano and see the mission but we never have made it. Luckily SoCal has enough to keep us busy for many many trips!
> 
> PHXscuba



I love the koala's.....they are so darned cute!

Yes, so much more to explore.......gonna focus on San Diego if we get to do another trip south (for more than Disneyland).


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 1:​
We were up at 7am so we could be at SeaWorld by 9am.  We got parked and headed to the gates.  Once inside, we stopped at Guest Services to get the twins the Rapid Attraction Passes (RAP's).  This didn't take too long & so we headed towards our Breakfast with Shamu meal.  

























We were early, so we waited by the underwater viewing pools.

























At 9:45 we were able to go to the check-in desk for the breakfast.  We checked in and took a family picture before being led to our tables.





Once at our tables, the waiter got our drink order and then told us about the buffet.  Since Shyann has food allergies, the manager came over and had a special plate of bacon & sausage sent over from a different kitchen.  The buffet uses slices of bread under the meats to soak up the grease.  We went thru the small but good buffet and returned to our seats for the "show".  The trainers come out and talk about the whales, their diets, size, ages, etc and then the whales did some tricks.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 2:​
More pictures from our seat/tables.  You are really up close and all tables are in the "Wet Zone".  









































Michayla was fascinated with the whales!

















































Seeing the kids faces with the whales being close enough to touch (if there wasn't the thick glass wall between us) was well worth doing this meal.  For it being summer time, there were tons of empty tables....so it was like a private show just for us!  We finished our breakfast, picked up our family photo and headed towards Shipwreck Falls.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 3:​
We got to Shipwreck Falls and the attendant gave us a return time about 15 minutes out.  They don't have a very big area for those using the wheelchair entrance, so they send families down one at a time.  These are pictures from the area.

















Once we had our return time, we took the kids to see some & touch some sea life in the tidepools.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 4:​
We headed back the attendant who radio'd down to the wheelchair loading dock to see if we could head down.  We were escorted down and loaded .and on our way.  So the very first wave came up and slapped me in the face & filled my ear with water.  It only got worse from there!!!

















































By the time the ride was done, Addy & I looked like we had showered with our clothes on......we were drenched!!!  SeaWorld offers the full size body dryers (you pay to use them) and we stood in them for 2 turns and still was wet......I love these rides but hate getting soaked!!  A little water is ok, but this was too much!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 5:​
Ty & Derek wanted to ride Manta, so they took off on their own while the rest of the group headed to the Blue Horizon Dolphin Show.  Since it was almost showtime, we ended up way up high in the stadium....but it actually made for a great view!













Mike went to the tip top to get these pictures of the park and area from above.





















The Blue Horizon Dolphin Show:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 6:​
More of the Blue Horizon Dolphin Show!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 7:​
More of the Blue Horizon Dolphin Show!





























































































We really enjoyed the show.  I love dolphins anyway, so getting to see them perform was neat!  The kids were amazed at how high they could jump out of the water!!  What was neat was the show combined dolphins, birds, acrobatics and diving.  By the way, the shows are free with your admission to the parks!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 8:​
We decided to head back towards Manta after I received a text telling me that the ride broke down when they were up on the platform almost ready to load.  So we went towards the ride in hopes of catching them on the ride.....and we did!!!  As I went to find a good angle to catch them, I passed the Manta Ray pool and flamingos.













There they are in the 2nd to the last row!

























It was pretty hot but we wanted to get 2 rides in before taking a break back at the motel.  So we walked towards Atlantis.  These are from our walk across the park.

































While I got the return time for Atlantis, the kids found some shade.





.......Anthony sat in the sun.









Mike & I ran over to Wild Arctic and was able to get a return time for that one too!!  We went back to Atlantis and met up with the family.  Betty & Mike opted to stay with Michayla while the rest of us rode it.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 9:​
So it was time for Derek, Tyler, Anthony, Addy, Shyann & myself to ride Atlantis.  I really don't know what I was thinking.....I'm not a fan of drops but here I go getting on a ride that does that.  We start going and I was bordering on a panic attack.....Derek turns around and gives me his hand for a few moments.  The boat you are in ends up going up in an elevator that's dark and it tips at times.......AWWWWWWW, you come out and you're up high & you do the big drop right at the beginning.....the rest of the ride was fine.  Don't see me doing this one again!!









































When we get off, we head over to the Wild Arctic.  You can either do the motion simulator ride or do a walk thru.  (after the ride, you also do the walk thru).  Some of us did the simulator while Mike & Betty did the walk thru only.  These are the pictures Mike got.





























Wild Arctic ride is a very lame Star Tours type ride.  Think I'll pass on this one too if we ever return.  We headed out to the gates to take a break at the motel.  These were as we wandered towards the exit.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 10:​
We got back to the motel and I gathered all the dirty clothes and headed to the laundry room.  Mike and Derek took Anthony, Addy & Shyann to the pool while Betty, Ty & Michayla rested back in the rooms.  I was able to sit out by the pool and get a few pictures of the kids having fun in the water with my phone.

























I had the last 2 batches in the dryer and we decided to have dinner at the restaurant at the motel...... Amigo Spot.  Delicious Mexican food & drinks!!













































The food and the service here was EXCELLENT!!  If you ever stay in Hotel Circle, whether you stay at Kings Inn or not, this restaurant is a MUST!!  

I grabbed the last 2 batches and took all the laundry back to the room.  I did a little happy dance, as this should be the last time I do laundry while on vacation!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 11:​
After dinner, I was ready to go back to SeaWorld but most of the family was fried from the day, so Mike & I took Anthony and Addy back and the rest stayed at the motel.  





The kids & I wanted to ride Manta, but Mike decided to stay on solid ground, so the kids & I got in line (which was relatively short) and Mike took pictures of the manta rays.

























Addy & I loved the ride but Anthony did not....partly because he had to sit by himself and your feet dangle, you tip on your side & go weightless at times.  I think if someone had been beside him, he would have done better.  

Mike took the kids to pet the Manta Rays while I went to guest services to pick up our photo CD.  I had the boys & our Manta on-ride photo #'s, our Atlantis on ride photo # and in park pictures we had done.  (I forgot to have them add our Breakfast with Shamu picture since we purchased it in the morning).  This took FOREVER!!  I had an employee that didn't speak and was hearing impaired, so communication was complicated.  They were having server issues because they were trying to get two computers to talk to each other (ride photos & park photos) and it wasn't cooperating.  So by the time we finally found our pics and got them put together.....I had totally forgot about our Shamu breakfast picture.  Mike & the kids came & found me because it had been about 40 minutes since I had left them.  We finally got our 8 pictures on a disc.  The CD is $29.99 and each ride photo is an addt'l $10 each....so it cost me $49.99.   I think they figure the ride photos by the ride itself and not how many times you rode it.  So we did Manta (3 different photos) & Atlantis (for 1 photo).

With disc in hand we hustled down to the gates for the Shamu Celebration, night time show.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 12:​
More of the Shamu night show!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 13, Part 13:​
Finishing up the Shamu show.

Not a lot of people in the Wet Zones and this would be why!!

































After the show, there was a fireworks show.  I always love fireworks, so a perfect way to end our evening.  I loved the Shamu show....especially at night.  The lights & water just added to it's awesomeness!!!!

















We did a little shopping on our way out of the park and then headed back to the motel to upload pics and some shut eye.

These are the SeaWorld photos we had taken at the park and the on-ride pictures.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 14, Part 1:​
We were up at 7am to pack up.  We went over to the Waffle Spot restaurant and ended up being seated in the Amigo Spot restaurant at the same table we did dinner at and also got the same waitress!!!  We couldn't have been any happier for that.  It made things much easier as she knew of Shy's allergies.

































Once again, the food was excellent!!

We went back to our rooms to finish packing up and loading the van.  We were checked out and on the road by 10am.  It was going to be a very long trip today as we would be traveling all the way to Sacramento.  Mike decided to travel on the 405 instead of I-5 hoping there would be less traffic......I don't think it mattered.....lol





We were near the Long Beach Airport & got to see the planes way low as they went over the freeway.













Back on I-5 & headed towards the Grapevine.





We did our lunch break at the In & Out at the bottom of the Grapevine (north end).

























Continuing north towards Sac and we got to pass by Coalinga (P>>>>U>>>>>)  This place always reeks but it's even better when it's hot & sunny out.....lol





We passed a lot of these trucks full of roma tomatoes!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 14, Part 2:​
A very long day in the van but we made it to Sacramento at 7:30pm.  We checked into our rooms at the Super 8-Sac Airport.  The rooms were nice & pretty good sized.  We had adjoining rooms.





















We walked to the Black Bear Diner that was next door to have dinner.  We love Black Bear!!  We have stopped at different ones on previous trips and also when we lived in Medford, we would go to the one there.













































Dinner was good & filling.  We were all exhausted and so we headed back to our rooms for some much needed sleep.


----------



## kelmac284

Yay you are almost to "our day" lol.  Seaworld looked fun.  I am looking forward to going again as it has been years.  I think prob 07 or maybe even 06 last time we went.  Either way a while!  Fun!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yay you are almost to "our day" lol.  Seaworld looked fun.  I am looking forward to going again as it has been years.  I think prob 07 or maybe even 06 last time we went.  Either way a while!  Fun!



I loved SeaWorld....especially the shows!!  Manta was a really fun ride but the rest I'll pass on......lol


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Loved the Sea World Pictures! I haven't been in years but it sounds fun. Just wanted to clarify that it's LAX in those pictures, not Long Beach


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Loved the Sea World Pictures! I haven't been in years but it sounds fun. Just wanted to clarify that it's LAX in those pictures, not Long Beach



Thanks!!  You know, I thought it was LAX but then for some reason I ended up putting Long Beach.....thanks for setting it right!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 1:​
Up at 7am to get breakfast at the Black Bear Diner before heading out for the day.  We got the same corner table we had 12 hours earlier.

































Back to the motel to pack up & reload van and head into Old Town area of Sacramento.  We would be meeting up with 2 of the Dis Diva's and their kids at the California State Railroad Museum.  I took these as we were driving there.





















We arrived & parked and I saw Kelly (kelmac284) & her 2 daughters, Shelby & Katie.  Jen (MrsPinup) had posted of Facebook that she was running late & to go ahead and start & they would catch up with us.  These pictures were taken in the lobby.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 2:​
We paid our admission and we went inside.  Mike & Betty went off to explore (and take lots of pictures), Tyler took Shy to go look at trains, Derek explored the different benches since he was having knee issues and the rest of us kinda just hung out chatting.  Jen and her 3 kids (2 sons T & B and her daughter B) came in and joined us.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 3:​
More of the California State RR Museum:





























































Just chatting......


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 4:​
More from the California State Railroad Museum:


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 5:​
........more trains!

Mike & Betty continued their tour through the museum and the rest of us decided to take the kids upstairs to play with the train sets.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 6:​
I told you Mike took a lot of pictures of the trains......I'm only including about 2/3(?) of them.

These are from upstairs at the museum.

















































LOOK! I found a tie to Disney......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 7:​
The kids playing with the train sets.

























We stopped in the gift shop & I picked up a few items for Betty as a Birthday Gift and then went back to the lobby and did a group photo.  (minus Derek who was outside and Tyler who decided to take the picture).

















We get done with the group shot and we look outside the doors & there were tons of these tiny little mice coming up through the boards at the entrance!!!  EEK!!!!  Everyone thought they were cute but I just wanted to get off of that part of the walkway as soon as I could!!









These were as we were watching the mice & saying our goodbyes.

































We said goodbye & headed north.  We made a quick stop to get Shyann some lunch in Williams.  We made a stop a little further north to get everyone else some lunch at Arby's.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 15, Part 8:​
As most of you know, California is in a heavy drought.  Very evident as we passed over Shasta Lake.  These pictures make me sad.

























Mt Shasta in late July.

























Yay, the Oregon border!!





We made it to Jacksonville, to drop Anthony & Addy off at our friends house, where they would be staying the next 2 nights.  Nick & Marie, (my oldest son & his wife) were supposed to meet us in Medford/Central Point at the Super 8 motel where we would stay but surprised us by showing up at our friends house!!!  After getting Anthony & Addy settled, we headed to the motel to get checked in.  Nick & Marie were going to share Betty's room for the first night, Mike & I with the twins took the second room while Tyler & Derek got picked up by their friend Matt to stay with him for 2 nights.  So we were all over the place the last 2 nights of our trip.

Once in our rooms, we all got our swimsuits on and headed to the pool & hot tub.  They have a big slide that Shy went down with Mike......once!  She decided that jumping off the side of the pool would be more fun.

After swimming, we got changed and headed out to Si Casa Flores for a late dinner.  Michayla fell asleep in her chair & Shy struggled to stay awake to eat.  Margarita yumminess!!





Headed back to the motel and we all dropped after a very long & full day!!


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> Ice or roller skating?
> 
> Oh wow, sounds like you'll have a great weekend at WDW.....almost sounds like you should maybe add a few days......lol  (aren't I a good influence??)   Derek doesn't get there until the first week of February, so you'll miss getting to see him (if by chance your paths crossed).  His first time on the college program he worked in the food court at All Star Movies!!



Ice skating. It was fun but also a lot of work.

Wish I could spend more time at WDW...but the girls can't get any more time out of work.  Too bad we'll miss Derek.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> Ice skating. It was fun but also a lot of work.
> 
> Wish I could spend more time at WDW...but the girls can't get any more time out of work.  Too bad we'll miss Derek.



I imagine it was!  Sports are good for kids but it takes a lot of dedication from the entire family, plus lots of money!! 

After Mike & I did the quick trip last October to WDW, it just made me want to go back!!  3 days was definitely not enough time for our first time.....lol  Glad we did it though, now we are more prepared and ready to take the whole family in August!


----------



## PHXscuba

We also enjoyed our day at Sea World this summer. Got wet on Shipwreck Rapids, dried off gradually, and got wet again on Atlantis. The photos of you coming down the Atlantis drop are priceless!! 

The breakfast with Shamu looks pretty cool. I could probably talk DH (the animal lover) into that someday ... 

I had originally thought about staying for night Shamu show and the fireworks, but after I woke up that morning at 4:30 and couldn't sleep, I knew we couldn't stay until 10:00 and me drive an hour and a half back to Huntington Beach. So we left around 8 p.m. after a very full day. My kids finally got to ride the skyway!

PHXscuba


----------



## kelmac284

Yay for the Sacramento day LOL.  Thanks for sharing the pics and how cute that one of the twins fell asleep with her little car LOL.  Sad that your report is almost over but hoping you will be doing a new report for your DW trip!!


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The kids look adorable. I have a shirt similar to what Addy was wearing to Sea World, except, it's black and from 2009. I like how next to Anthony there's an animal in the picture. I'm a coaster girl so I would have loved to go on it with Anthony.


----------



## DizNee Luver

PHXscuba said:


> We also enjoyed our day at Sea World this summer. Got wet on Shipwreck Rapids, dried off gradually, and got wet again on Atlantis. The photos of you coming down the Atlantis drop are priceless!!
> 
> The breakfast with Shamu looks pretty cool. I could probably talk DH (the animal lover) into that someday ...
> 
> I had originally thought about staying for night Shamu show and the fireworks, but after I woke up that morning at 4:30 and couldn't sleep, I knew we couldn't stay until 10:00 and me drive an hour and a half back to Huntington Beach. So we left around 8 p.m. after a very full day. My kids finally got to ride the skyway!
> 
> PHXscuba



We were lucky that we stayed close enough we had the option to take a midday break.  Of course if I had known, that more than half the family wouldn't go back that night....I might have stayed a tad longer before leaving.  We didn't even get the twins over to the area of the kiddie rides.



kelmac284 said:


> Yay for the Sacramento day LOL.  Thanks for sharing the pics and how cute that one of the twins fell asleep with her little car LOL.  Sad that your report is almost over but hoping you will be doing a new report for your DW trip!!



Shy sleeps with that pink car, like most kids snuggle a blanket or stuffed toy.  She also has semi's & a bus she sleeps with.



WDWJonasGirl said:


> The kids look adorable. I have a shirt similar to what Addy was wearing to Sea World, except, it's black and from 2009. I like how next to Anthony there's an animal in the picture. I'm a coaster girl so I would have loved to go on it with Anthony.



I thought that was cute adding the otter in Anthony's picture.  I really should have had Addy & Anthony ride together & me by myself but Addy wanted to ride beside me.  She's more of a dare devil than Anthony.


----------



## sasywtch

How strange with the mice!  In all my years, I've never seen mice down there.  Anyway, hope you had a good time in the museum.

You were actually down the street (Black Bear/moel) from my work at El Camino and I-5.


----------



## DizNee Luver

sasywtch said:


> How strange with the mice!  In all my years, I've never seen mice down there.  Anyway, hope you had a good time in the museum.
> 
> You were actually down the street (Black Bear/moel) from my work at El Camino and I-5.



LOL......everyone loved them.....but me!!   Adding the museum was a good birthday present for my mother-in-law.  She loved it & the rest of us enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## RI Disney Star

DizNee Luver said:


> I imagine it was!  Sports are good for kids but it takes a lot of dedication from the entire family, plus lots of money!!
> 
> After Mike & I did the quick trip last October to WDW, it just made me want to go back!!  3 days was definitely not enough time for our first time.....lol  Glad we did it though, now we are more prepared and ready to take the whole family in August!



It was a lot of fun but for 2 years we had 6:00 a.m. Saturday morning practices.  Hockey takes precedence for rink time so we got the early times.  It was expensive but we fundraised like crazy.  It got to the point where my friends hated to see us coming. . . lol.  But they were very supportive of us.

2 days is definitely not enough but my Mom has wintered in Florida for 20 years now and every year for the past 6 years I've met my sister at Mom's (she lives in Denver) and we've done 1 day each year in separate parks (Disney, Universal, Sea World and Busch Gardens).  Some fun times.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> It was a lot of fun but for 2 years we had 6:00 a.m. Saturday morning practices.  Hockey takes precedence for rink time so we got the early times.  It was expensive but we fundraised like crazy.  It got to the point where my friends hated to see us coming. . . lol.  But they were very supportive of us.
> 
> 2 days is definitely not enough but my Mom has wintered in Florida for 20 years now and every year for the past 6 years I've met my sister at Mom's (she lives in Denver) and we've done 1 day each year in separate parks (Disney, Universal, Sea World and Busch Gardens).  Some fun times.



lol.......I hate fundraising......feel bad asking over & over. 

Any time at Disney will be fun & memorable!!


----------



## DnA2010

Wow lots of trains! My dad would love it, being a retired engineer! 

Pt's-trip report? 
Hubby and I were just talking that it gas been WAY too long since our last disney trip- we are going to make one happen in 2015, just no idea where or when yet..


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Wow lots of trains! My dad would love it, being a retired engineer!
> 
> Pt's-trip report?
> Hubby and I were just talking that it gas been WAY too long since our last disney trip- we are going to make one happen in 2015, just no idea where or when yet..



They were neat to see and we saw tons on this trip.  Good to show the kids the different styles and how things used to be for travel.

Pt's-trip report......not sure what you are asking here??

2015 if you go to Disneyland is the 60th Anniversary......so I'm sure crowds will be up.  If you go to WDW, then you need to go in August the 7-18.......lol  (since that's when we'll be there)


----------



## DnA2010

I have a feeling that was thd iPad correcting "PTR" devices think they are so smart!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> I have a feeling that was thd iPad correcting "PTR" devices think they are so smart!



I don't have a PTR going yet.  Need to finish this one first and I have a Diva trip coming up at the end of February at Disneyland.  (plus I need to finish Mike's & my quicky trip to WDW last October, as in 2013)  lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 16, Part 1:​
Today is the day we get to meet the twins sister "J", so we get up and head to the park.  We were pretty excited to be meeting her.  When we brought the twins home from the NICU, the caseworker had asked if we would be interested in taking the 2 siblings.  "J" is 2 years older and "G" is 3 years older.  We said we would be interested in taking "J" but because "G" was severely autistic/violent we wouldn't be able to take him on since Michayla was on an apnea & heart monitor and oxygen....plus a bajillion medications.  The caseworker said that they didn't want to separate them.  I look back now & think if I wasn't sleep deprived from the girls having their own different sleep schedules......I would have fought this.....but I didn't.  Long story short.......after thinking the "J" was in a permanent home, we found out over a year ago that that wasn't the case & she was still in foster care.  We had an issue that had to be dealt with and after 14 months.....we are starting the process of a foster/adoption home study!!!  

These are pics of the twins at the park.....but because "J" is a ward of the state, I am not allowed to show pictures of her.  I will say she is 9 now (11 days older than Addy, 2 years older than the twins).  She looks like Shyann and has a lot of the same behaviors & quirks.  It was fun to watch her!  She was timid since we were all new to her but did warm up after we gave her some gifts from Disneyland.  We got her a Minnie Mouse shirt, Minnie Mouse Ear headband, a plush Minnie Mouse and a Minnie Mouse cell phone.  She loved them all & put everything on.  She pushed the plush Minnie in a baby swing and then "talked" on her cell phone.  Not a lot of interaction with the twins but them both being autistic......they don't understand "interacting".

























We got the chance to speak to the caseworker's supervisor and CASA (court appointed special advocate) during this visit and also meet the current foster mom.   We tried to get a pic of all 3 girls but Michayla was fussing and "J" wasn't sure what to think of that.  In fact we have pics of her making quite the face as she looked at Michayla......lol   I got a hug goodbye and my heart melted!!

We headed back to the motel to pick up Betty, Nick & Marie so we could get some lunch.  We ended up going to Red Robin.  It's Betty's birthday today but she threatened us if we told the waitress.......lol  We were good and honored her request!

























We went back to the motel and Nick & Marie gathered their stuff and headed to Ashland to check into the hotel for Marie's brother's wedding.  We left Betty to rest at the motel and took the twins out to our friends Bylle & John (where Anthony and Addy were staying).  They were going to watch the twins while we went to the wedding.  We arrived and kids got to go swimming in their pool.  Addy & Anthony were already in when we arrived, so we quickly dressed the girls in their suits and put on life jackets so they could play.





























We visited with our friends for a while but had to leave to get back to the motel to get ready for the wedding.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 16, Part 2:​
Mike & I got dressed for the wedding and headed to Ashland.  The wedding was being held at the Ashland Springs Hotel.  An old hotel that was beautiful!! We met up with Nick & Marie (this is Marie's nephew).





We realized we didn't get a picture of Mike & I all dressed up.....here's me from the side.





The ceremony was held outside in a courtyard.





There was a small ensemble that played prior to the wedding (this is actually a band that Marie's brother/the groom plays in). 





This is Marie's parents (also the grooms).





A little of the interior of the hotel.













A rose out in the courtyard.





The ceremony lasted about 15 minutes, which was good since it was pretty warm!  After the ceremony, they took pictures and dinner wasn't served for about an hour.  We were let into the ballroom and found our table.  Nick & Marie since they were family, were seated near the front.









The happy couple was announced and the meal was started.  We started with a salad.  Mike had the steak, mashed potatoes & asparagus entree while I had the roasted chicken, cubed potatoes and asparagus.  The dinner was delicious!  Unfortunately, it was getting kinda late so we had to leave before anything else happened.  

We said our goodbyes & thank you for being included on their special day.  The bride was BEAUTIFUL!!





One last picture on our way out.  The cake!


----------



## DnA2010

DizNee Luver said:


> I don't have a PTR going yet.  Need to finish this one first and I have a Diva trip coming up at the end of February at Disneyland.  (plus I need to finish Mike's & my quicky trip to WDW last October, as in 2013)  lol



Oh you are doing the Divas trip! So jealous! I bet you will have a blast! 

Wedding photos are lively! 

You will have to keep us in the loop with how things progress with J


----------



## kelmac284

Nice update.  I really hope everything works out for the twins sister.  I know you are great parents and how awesome to have a bio sibling with them.  I know how dissapointed you were with the situation with Addy's sister so I hope this works out and will be praying for you about it!  

The wedding looked lovely and I love that hotel.  I have been to Ashland a few times and always thought it was neat and we actually stayed there back in the 80's but it was pretty run down back then but I bet it is nice now. 

Love the updates.  How sad am I that I have been dying to read some.  With no Disney trips till next November you will have 2 before we get to go back so I am living vicariously.  Plus I always love your reports and the little extras.  It is so fun to follow along!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Oh you are doing the Divas trip! So jealous! I bet you will have a blast!
> 
> Wedding photos are lively!
> 
> You will have to keep us in the loop with how things progress with J



You should join us one of these trips!!  They really are a lot of fun.  This will be my 4th one.  I missed last years so I HAD to go to this one......lol



kelmac284 said:


> Nice update.  I really hope everything works out for the twins sister.  I know you are great parents and how awesome to have a bio sibling with them.  I know how dissapointed you were with the situation with Addy's sister so I hope this works out and will be praying for you about it!
> 
> The wedding looked lovely and I love that hotel.  I have been to Ashland a few times and always thought it was neat and we actually stayed there back in the 80's but it was pretty run down back then but I bet it is nice now.
> 
> Love the updates.  How sad am I that I have been dying to read some.  With no Disney trips till next November you will have 2 before we get to go back so I am living vicariously.  Plus I always love your reports and the little extras.  It is so fun to follow along!!



The wedding was pretty and the hotel was a very nice venue.

I will keep everyone updated on the progression of the home study.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

The kids look adorable!! I love you and Mike all dresssed up


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> The kids look adorable!! I love you and Mike all dresssed up



Thanks Kaitlin!!  Are you all ready for Christmas??  I finished up all my shopping & wrapping today!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 17, Part 1:​
LAST DAY!

So I forgot to mention when we got back to the motel after picking up the twins after the wedding.......the elevator was broke down.  Well we had Michayla in her stroller chair (and asleep)......so they had the lifeguard help Mike carry her & the chair up the stairs.  Luckily they only have 2 floors!

So back to day 17......We were up at 7:30 and I packed the van while Mike was at breakfast downstairs with his mom & the twins.  Unfortunately the elevator was still down....so I had to make multiple trips down the stairs.  I did ok until I dropped one of the suitcases on my foot!!!

We got in the van and headed to our friends home to pick up Anthony & Addy and then to Tyler's friend's home to pick up Derek & Tyler.  We were on our way north!

Today was also Derek's birthday!!!  The big 25!

Betty has a membership to Wildlife Safari Park in Winston Oregon, and since this was on our way, we stopped for a couple hours.









Before you drive through the safari park, you can walk around the village to see some animals up close.  They even have a petting area.

































Aahhhhhh........













Addy & Shyann got to ride on a camel!!





























They only have one place to get a meal and we were able to order pretty quickly......but that's when things got off track.  After ordering......we waited and waited and waited and waited.  It was at least 25 minutes to get burgers, etc.  It really wasn't worth the wait either..........


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 17, Part 2:​
Here are the lunch pictures....guess I forgot them:





















The next thing after lunch was to ride the little train to see some more animals.  We got these pictures while waiting.





























































Michayla was restless, so we decided not to put her on the train.......I think I ended up with Mike's camera so no pics from their short ride.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 17, Part 3:​
Some pictures from the train area before heading to the gift shop.  





















Betty renewed her membership & put Mike on it so we can use it anytime.  We picked up a few shirts and then grabbed sodas & juice from the vending machine and went out to the van.  We got everyone loaded and I sat down & opened my Pepsi & it EXPLODED all over me.  So I had to dig for some clean clothes and went back to the village to change and get "un-sticky"!  Cleaned up & back in the van.....we were on our way into the Safari area.


----------



## kelmac284

Cool update.  I will admit I am sad to see your report come to an end.  I always love your reports and love hearing and seeing everything that you guys do.  I am pretty sure we have been to this safari park. We drove up to visit friends in Eugene years ago and saw this on our way home.  It was fun but wow pricey.  I don't think it cost that back then.  But still cool.  Hoping you will be doing reports for the diva trip and your DW trip cuz I have to live vicariously.  Still have almost a year till our next Disney trip and I can't even really do any planning on our NY trip until we can secure airfare and then it will start really taking shape but could be a few more months.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Cool update.  I will admit I am sad to see your report come to an end.  I always love your reports and love hearing and seeing everything that you guys do.  I am pretty sure we have been to this safari park. We drove up to visit friends in Eugene years ago and saw this on our way home.  It was fun but wow pricey.  I don't think it cost that back then.  But still cool.  Hoping you will be doing reports for the diva trip and your DW trip cuz I have to live vicariously.  Still have almost a year till our next Disney trip and I can't even really do any planning on our NY trip until we can secure airfare and then it will start really taking shape but could be a few more months.



Wildlife Safari really has gone up in price.  It used to be by the carload but now it's individuals. 
Hopefully you're mom won't decide to cancel your trip to NY.  Finger's crossed!!


----------



## kelmac284

Yea that's what I thought.  I think when we went it was just a flat price for the car.  I remember driving through but don't really remember all the extra stuff.  And yea I am pretty nervous about NY.  I know money is tight and that is why we basically have given up any small trips like the diva trip or any other disney trips so we could take a few big trips the next few years but I can tell by the way she is acting that it may not happen.  I am just SO bummed cuz not only is this the ONLY trip we have planned (cuz even Disney next Thanksgiving is just an idea and not concrete) we have been talking about doing this for Katy's 16th birthday for YEARS.  It was always going to be taking her on her actual birthday on NYE to Times Square.  Then we decided that that would be too crazy and we would do a fall trip to see the colors but then when we figured out that they can't miss school we moved it to the summer.  Now if it doesn't happen I know she will be so bummed and so will I.  I fear we may end up scrapping all of our big plans and go back to just a long weekend at Disney here and there.  It sucks too cuz with my mom's leg so bad and them in their 70's now we were trying to kind of do a bucket list and get some of these things done before they are too old to travel and I know when that time comes I will be lucky to go to DL myself because with my income I can't even go to SF by myself   But I just keep telling myself that nothing is guaranteed and if it ends tomorrow I should just be thankful for what we HAVE done and that is that.  I know you get me though when it comes to trips because that is ALL I really have to look forward to and it makes me so happy to plan and then to go.  I really keep trying to be positive and grateful for what has already been but I will admit it makes me sad too.  Guess time will tell.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> Yea that's what I thought.  I think when we went it was just a flat price for the car.  I remember driving through but don't really remember all the extra stuff.  And yea I am pretty nervous about NY.  I know money is tight and that is why we basically have given up any small trips like the diva trip or any other disney trips so we could take a few big trips the next few years but I can tell by the way she is acting that it may not happen.  I am just SO bummed cuz not only is this the ONLY trip we have planned (cuz even Disney next Thanksgiving is just an idea and not concrete) we have been talking about doing this for Katy's 16th birthday for YEARS.  It was always going to be taking her on her actual birthday on NYE to Times Square.  Then we decided that that would be too crazy and we would do a fall trip to see the colors but then when we figured out that they can't miss school we moved it to the summer.  Now if it doesn't happen I know she will be so bummed and so will I.  I fear we may end up scrapping all of our big plans and go back to just a long weekend at Disney here and there.  It sucks too cuz with my mom's leg so bad and them in their 70's now we were trying to kind of do a bucket list and get some of these things done before they are too old to travel and I know when that time comes I will be lucky to go to DL myself because with my income I can't even go to SF by myself   But I just keep telling myself that nothing is guaranteed and if it ends tomorrow I should just be thankful for what we HAVE done and that is that.  I know you get me though when it comes to trips because that is ALL I really have to look forward to and it makes me so happy to plan and then to go.  I really keep trying to be positive and grateful for what has already been but I will admit it makes me sad too.  Guess time will tell.



I get it.......it is something I don't take for granted.  The only reason we've been able to do these big trips have been either Mike's mom helping or because we got an adoption credit (the one time big amount) or a good tax refund.  Who knows how long those will keep coming.  Once they drop down, the trips will be over.  So I'm going to do them while I can.  I know Mike didn't want to use our refund for a trip this next year but with Derek going back to WDW......this would be our only chance to take the kids at a somewhat affordable price.  Of course this all hinges on airfare prices.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Merry Christmas!! I loved your TR. I was actually at WDW last week. Also I just noticed a tag on Michayla's stroller, what is it?


----------



## DizNee Luver

WDWJonasGirl said:


> Merry Christmas!! I loved your TR. I was actually at WDW last week. Also I just noticed a tag on Michayla's stroller, what is it?



Thanks Kaitlin!!  Did you have a good Christmas?

The tag was probably the "Stroller as Wheelchair" tag.  In fact we still have it on there.....just never got around to removing it......lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 17, Part 4:​
As we continued through Wildlife Safari in Winston Oregon.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 17, Part 5:​


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day 17, Part 6:​
The very last post for our amazing Road Trip!!  Finishing up at Wildlife Safari.





























































































We left Winston about 5pm and made it back to town around 7:15.  We made a quick stop at the store and then I believe we picked up McDonalds for our dinner.  We got to the house and found that the owner had locked the door between the garage and the house.  (we never lock that one because we don't have a key for it).  The owner had been over to restain the decks while we were gone.  Luckily, we had left one bedroom window slightly open.  Derek was able to climb off the deck to a little ledge and in through the window to let the rest of us in.  Phew!

We had such a good time on this trip and the kids did really good.  Very little fighting and the twins traveled well in the car and adapted to all the motels.  I think they made the first 14 days with little issues but day 15 was about the point we could tell they were tired of being away from home.

I really enjoyed getting to see old childhood favorites and getting to try new things.  I think SeaWorld was one of my favorite stops and Universal was my least favorite.  I would like to spend more time in San Diego if we do a southern California trip again.

Thank you to those that followed along.  I will be starting a new PTR for my Dis Diva trip coming up at the end of February and I might be doing a PTR for a WDW trip for August.  I really feel I should finish up the one I started for my Oct 2013 quickie trip first.


----------



## kelmac284

As always sad to see your report end because I love to follow along but glad you will be starting one or two more soon.  Right now I REALLY have to live vicariously through yours and others reports.  It's amazing how just little things like that can brighten up my day.  

That wildlife place looks a lot better than when we went.  Def cool and fun although expensive.  I would like to take the girls to the one in San Diego again but it seems the few times we go we always go to the zoo and run out of time for anything else.  "IF" we go next Thanksgiving we will just have enough time and the city pass covers the zoo and seaworld and that is all we will do.  However if we ever do manage to go back down I want to make that a priority.

Hope you are enjoying the holidays and as always will be anxiouly anticipating your next report.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> As always sad to see your report end because I love to follow along but glad you will be starting one or two more soon.  Right now I REALLY have to live vicariously through yours and others reports.  It's amazing how just little things like that can brighten up my day.
> 
> That wildlife place looks a lot better than when we went.  Def cool and fun although expensive.  I would like to take the girls to the one in San Diego again but it seems the few times we go we always go to the zoo and run out of time for anything else.  "IF" we go next Thanksgiving we will just have enough time and the city pass covers the zoo and seaworld and that is all we will do.  However if we ever do manage to go back down I want to make that a priority.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the holidays and as always will be anxiouly anticipating your next report.



I enjoyed having the CityPass....I just wish you could pick which "options" you could do.......Like NOT choosing Universal and adding the zoo instead.  We added the zoo for $10 more as it wasn't one of the 3 on the card.


----------



## kelmac284

I agree.  I would much rather have just the zoo esp since we just went to Universal this past november and it is def a place I only need to go to once every 5 years although now with the harry potter I may be more interested in going but we are in the same boat as you.  We have to add the zoo and we get univ whether we want it or not.  So since it is included we will prob go but otherwise we would skip it.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

That was a good TR! Once Harry Potter comes, I might be more interested in Universal


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I agree.  I would much rather have just the zoo esp since we just went to Universal this past november and it is def a place I only need to go to once every 5 years although now with the harry potter I may be more interested in going but we are in the same boat as you.  We have to add the zoo and we get univ whether we want it or not.  So since it is included we will prob go but otherwise we would skip it.





WDWJonasGirl said:


> That was a good TR! Once Harry Potter comes, I might be more interested in Universal



Harry Potter wouldn't be a draw for me, but I know it will be for many.


----------



## kelmac284

I know you aren't into Harry Potter and not sure how this one will compare to Florida but I can tell you even if you NEVER saw the movies the theming is the most incredible I have ever seen.  And the forbidden Journey, while it made me really motion sick, was the most incredible ride I have ever been on.  If you ever have the chance you should try it at least once and see what you think.  I loved it and although I do like HP I would have loved it either way. It's pretty incredible.  IOA is incredible though all the way round.  The theming is amazing.  And while not disney to me that is one place 
AS good


----------



## DizNee Luver

kelmac284 said:


> I know you aren't into Harry Potter and not sure how this one will compare to Florida but I can tell you even if you NEVER saw the movies the theming is the most incredible I have ever seen.  And the forbidden Journey, while it made me really motion sick, was the most incredible ride I have ever been on.  If you ever have the chance you should try it at least once and see what you think.  I loved it and although I do like HP I would have loved it either way. It's pretty incredible.  IOA is incredible though all the way round.  The theming is amazing.  And while not disney to me that is one place
> AS good



I find it highly doubtful that I will go back.  Just wasn't impressed at all with the place or the employees.  We did have a very good dinner at Hard Rock Cafe.  That would be the only thing I might go back to........CityWalk but that would be it!


----------



## RI Disney Star

I've enjoyed following along on your trip. Sorry to see it end but looking forward to the next one.

Happy New Year! May 2015 be happy and healthy for you and your family.


----------



## DizNee Luver

RI Disney Star said:


> I've enjoyed following along on your trip. Sorry to see it end but looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Happy New Year! May 2015 be happy and healthy for you and your family.



I'm glad you followed along!  I have started the next one.  The Dis Diva trip at the end of February.  Here's the link:  Gearing up for my 4th Dis Diva Trip!!


----------



## DnA2010

Another great trip report, I've certainly enjoyed visiting. Will head over to your Diva PTR now!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DnA2010 said:


> Another great trip report, I've certainly enjoyed visiting. Will head over to your Diva PTR now!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

DizNee Luver said:


> Who's ready to hit the road??   My family is planning a July road trip from the Willamette Valley in Oregon, down the south Oregon coast to the California coast, across to Disneyland & Hollywood and then down to San Diego before heading back up the I-5 corridor to Sacramento & back into Oregon for a wedding and then home.
> 
> I am so excited for this trip as it will include a lot of new things, things from my childhood and also family favorites!!!
> 
> So who is going on this fun road trip??  Let me introduce my family!!
> 
> I am Laurie (51), lover of all things Disney.  I'm a mom of 7 (3 biological & 4 adopted) and wife of nearly 30 years!!  This is my husband Mike (52), lover of Disney, awesome hands-on dad and my best friend.
> 
> This is Tyler (27), also a huge Disney fan.  Ty stays at home to help me with the 4 younger kids.  Ty got to experience Club 33 with me in December.
> 
> The 4 kiddos:  Michayla (6), autistic, mentally delayed, g-tube fed, non verbal and my sweet baby!!!  Shyann (6), high functioning autistic, mentally delayed, making huge strides at school and our little character.  Adaleah (8), a young girl going on teenager.....lots of Diva like "tudes" but still has the innocence when it comes to Disney and Princesses.  Anthony (12), our very active ADHD kid.  Loves playing video games & Legos.  Struggles with school but getting the extra help he needs.
> More info to come!!


Thank you so much for sharing all of your Disneyland trips. I have enjoyed following them, reading them all in getting excited about my upcoming trip. It's been wonderful to see your family grow and change.


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> Thank you so much for sharing all of your Disneyland trips. I have enjoyed following them, reading them all in getting excited about my upcoming trip. It's been wonderful to see your family grow and change.



Thank you for following along!!!  We're leaving in 9 days for WDW, it will be the kids first trip there!!  Here's the link if interested:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/or...-adventure-august-7th-is-coming-soon.3380417/

When is your trip??


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you for following along!!!  We're leaving in 9 days for WDW, it will be the kids first trip there!!  Here's the link if interested:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/or...-adventure-august-7th-is-coming-soon.3380417/
> 
> When is your trip??


I'm leaving on Thursday, going to drive from the Bay Area. I will be writing a trip report. I've never been to WDW. I hope you and your family have a magical time!


----------



## DizNee Luver

DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> I'm leaving on Thursday, going to drive from the Bay Area. I will be writing a trip report. I've never been to WDW. I hope you and your family have a magical time!



Oh how fun!!!  I hope you have an amazing trip!!!  Come back and leave the link to your report when you get back....then come follow along as we are on our trip!!


----------

